# Birchbox - February 2012 boxes



## zadidoll (Jan 29, 2012)

As of *1/29* the only thing I know that there are _*probably *_approximately 22 boxes. The reason why I say probably 22 boxes is because links https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/February-2012/February12box1 through 22 give me 404 errors while https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/February-2012/February12box23 redirects to the main Birchbox site, I have noticed that in past months (and they can change this) any 404 error for a specific box is typically going to end up being an active link. There might be more boxes or there maybe less. Any items listed are subject to change. As a reminder, any information under the "spoiler" cut is not accurate until AFTER the 10th of each month when the links officially go live.

Edit 2/8/12: February shop page went live. Individual pages and images still not up as of 10:51 AM Pacific.

Images below are of the full size product. Items sent out by Birchbox are typically one-time use size, packets or deluxe size. Some items maybe full size (Beautyblender for example). 




AvÃ¨ne Body Oil





beautyblenderÂ® beautyblenderÂ® double






BENTA BERRY G-1 Moisturizing Face Cream





BLK DNM Perfume 11 BLK DNM Perfume 11





Blow Up Daily Volumizing Conditioner





Chuao Chocolate Bars





Chuao ChocoPod Caddy





colorescience proÂ® Mineral Bronzer Face Color Kissed By The Sun





colorescience proÂ® Pressed Mineral Foundation





Dermalogica Daily MicrofoliantÂ®





Exude Lipstick





Eye Rock Designer Liner





Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint





Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Serum





Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel Sensitive





Juicy Couture - Viva La Juicy





Kiehlâ€™s Clearly Correctiveâ„¢ Dark Spot Solution





LA FRESHÂ® Eco Beauty Acetone-Free Nail Polish Remover





LA FRESHÂ® Eco Beauty Waterproof Makeup Remover*





Mineralogie Cream Concealer





Mineralogie Natural Cream Concealer





Orofluido Elixir





ShowstoppersÂ® Designer Fashion Tape in Nude/Black





SHU UEMURA Essence Absolue Nourishing Protective Oil





Supersmile Powdered Mouthrinse





Violent Lips Glitter Lip Tattoo





Violent Lips Lip Tattoo





WEIâ„¢ Chinese Rose Foaming Cleanser





WEIâ„¢ Pomegranate Buffing Beads





Zoya Feel Collection


* There are two types listed on the Birchbox site - individually packages wipes (image above) and a package of wipes (not pictured here). It's the same item just different packaging.
The individual boxes were finally made live on 2/10. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




*February 2012 - Box 1*



> February Box Hi there,
> Despite what greeting card companies would have us believe, February is a great time to focus on yourself. (And indulge in fancy chocolates, of course.) This monthâ€™s samples are designed to highlight your awesomeness â€”and maybe attract a little attention. Weâ€™ve chosen exciting items from brands that are changing the way we think about familiar products.
> 
> Go online to learn more about your samples. The Birchbox Shop has everything from expert breakdowns to helpful product videos. Youâ€™ll also find a fresh issue of the Birchbox Magazine, packed with inspiring beauty content.
> ...



BLK DNM Perfume 11
Exude Lipstick
Eye Rock Designer Liner
LA FRESHÂ® Eco Beauty Acetone-Free Nail Polish Remover
 
 


*February 2012 - Box 2*



> February Box Hi there,
> Despite what greeting card companies would have us believe, February is a great time to focus on yourself. (And indulge in fancy chocolates, of course.) This monthâ€™s samples are designed to highlight your awesomeness â€”and maybe attract a little attention. Weâ€™ve chosen exciting items from brands that are changing the way we think about familiar products.
> 
> Go online to learn more about your samples. The Birchbox Shop has everything from expert breakdowns to helpful product videos. Youâ€™ll also find a fresh issue of the Birchbox Magazine, packed with inspiring beauty content.
> ...


 
BLK DNM Perfume 11
Blow Up Daily Volumizing Conditioner
Kiehlâ€™s Clearly Correctiveâ„¢ Dark Spot Solution
WEIâ„¢ Pomegranate Buffing Beads
 
 


*February 2012 - Box 3*



> February Box Hi there,
> Despite what greeting card companies would have us believe, February is a great time to focus on yourself. (And indulge in fancy chocolates, of course.) This monthâ€™s samples are designed to highlight your awesomeness â€”and maybe attract a little attention. Weâ€™ve chosen exciting items from brands that are changing the way we think about familiar products.
> 
> Go online to learn more about your samples. The Birchbox Shop has everything from expert breakdowns to helpful product videos. Youâ€™ll also find a fresh issue of the Birchbox Magazine, packed with inspiring beauty content.
> ...



BENTA BERRY G-1 Moisturizing Face Cream
Exude Lipstick
Orofluido Elixir
WEIâ„¢ Pomegranate Buffing Beads




*February 2012 - Box 4*



> February Box Hi there,
> Despite what greeting card companies would have us believe, February is a great time to focus on yourself. (And indulge in fancy chocolates, of course.) This monthâ€™s samples are designed to highlight your awesomeness â€”and maybe attract a little attention. Weâ€™ve chosen exciting items from brands that are changing the way we think about familiar products.
> 
> Go online to learn more about your samples. The Birchbox Shop has everything from expert breakdowns to helpful product videos. Youâ€™ll also find a fresh issue of the Birchbox Magazine, packed with inspiring beauty content.
> ...



AvÃ¨ne Body Oil
Chuao ChocoPod Caddy
colorescience proÂ® Mineral Bronzer Face Color in Kissed By The Sun
Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint
WEIâ„¢ Chinese Rose Foaming Cleanser




*February 2012 - Box 5*



> February Box Hi there,
> Despite what greeting card companies would have us believe, February is a great time to focus on yourself. (And indulge in fancy chocolates, of course.) This monthâ€™s samples are designed to highlight your awesomeness â€”and maybe attract a little attention. Weâ€™ve chosen exciting items from brands that are changing the way we think about familiar products.
> 
> Go online to learn more about your samples. The Birchbox Shop has everything from expert breakdowns to helpful product videos. Youâ€™ll also find a fresh issue of the Birchbox Magazine, packed with inspiring beauty content.
> ...


 
Dermalogica Daily MicrofoliantÂ®
Eye Rock Designer Liner
Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint
Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Serum
Supersmile Powdered Mouthrinse




*February 2012 - Box 6*



> February Box Hi there,
> Despite what greeting card companies would have us believe, February is a great time to focus on yourself. (And indulge in fancy chocolates, of course.) This monthâ€™s samples are designed to highlight your awesomeness â€”and maybe attract a little attention. Weâ€™ve chosen exciting items from brands that are changing the way we think about familiar products.
> 
> Go online to learn more about your samples. The Birchbox Shop has everything from expert breakdowns to helpful product videos. Youâ€™ll also find a fresh issue of the Birchbox Magazine, packed with inspiring beauty content.
> ...


 
beautyblenderÂ®
Chuao ChocoPod Caddy
Eye Rock Designer Liner
Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint
Mineralogie Cream Concealer




*February 2012 - Box 7*



> February Box Hi there,
> Despite what greeting card companies would have us believe, February is a great time to focus on yourself. (And indulge in fancy chocolates, of course.) This monthâ€™s samples are designed to highlight your awesomeness â€”and maybe attract a little attention. Weâ€™ve chosen exciting items from brands that are changing the way we think about familiar products.
> 
> Go online to learn more about your samples. The Birchbox Shop has everything from expert breakdowns to helpful product videos. Youâ€™ll also find a fresh issue of the Birchbox Magazine, packed with inspiring beauty content.
> ...


 
beautyblenderÂ®
Dermalogica Daily MicrofoliantÂ®
Eye Rock Designer Liner
Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint




*February 2012 - Box 8*



> February Box Hi there,
> Despite what greeting card companies would have us believe, February is a great time to focus on yourself. (And indulge in fancy chocolates, of course.) This monthâ€™s samples are designed to highlight your awesomeness â€”and maybe attract a little attention. Weâ€™ve chosen exciting items from brands that are changing the way we think about familiar products.
> 
> Go online to learn more about your samples. The Birchbox Shop has everything from expert breakdowns to helpful product videos. Youâ€™ll also find a fresh issue of the Birchbox Magazine, packed with inspiring beauty content.
> ...


 
BENTA BERRY G-1 Moisturizing Face Cream
Dermalogica Daily MicrofoliantÂ®
Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint
Supersmile Powdered Mouthrinse
Violent Lips Lip Tattoo




*February 2012 - Box 9*



> February Box Hi there,
> Despite what greeting card companies would have us believe, February is a great time to focus on yourself. (And indulge in fancy chocolates, of course.) This monthâ€™s samples are designed to highlight your awesomeness â€”and maybe attract a little attention. Weâ€™ve chosen exciting items from brands that are changing the way we think about familiar products.
> 
> Go online to learn more about your samples. The Birchbox Shop has everything from expert breakdowns to helpful product videos. Youâ€™ll also find a fresh issue of the Birchbox Magazine, packed with inspiring beauty content.
> ...


 
BENTA BERRY G-1 Moisturizing Face Cream
Chuao ChocoPod Caddy
Eye Rock Designer Liner
Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Serum
Juicy Couture - Viva La Juicy




*February 2012 - Box 10*



> February Box Hi there,
> Despite what greeting card companies would have us believe, February is a great time to focus on yourself. (And indulge in fancy chocolates, of course.) This monthâ€™s samples are designed to highlight your awesomeness â€”and maybe attract a little attention. Weâ€™ve chosen exciting items from brands that are changing the way we think about familiar products.
> 
> Go online to learn more about your samples. The Birchbox Shop has everything from expert breakdowns to helpful product videos. Youâ€™ll also find a fresh issue of the Birchbox Magazine, packed with inspiring beauty content.
> ...


 
BENTA BERRY G-1 Moisturizing Face Cream
colorescience proÂ® Pressed Mineral Foundation
Eye Rock Designer Liner
LA FRESHÂ® Eco Beauty Waterproof Makeup Remover
 
 


*February 2012 - Box 11*



> February Box Hi there,
> Despite what greeting card companies would have us believe, February is a great time to focus on yourself. (And indulge in fancy chocolates, of course.) This monthâ€™s samples are designed to highlight your awesomeness â€”and maybe attract a little attention. Weâ€™ve chosen exciting items from brands that are changing the way we think about familiar products.
> 
> Go online to learn more about your samples. The Birchbox Shop has everything from expert breakdowns to helpful product videos. Youâ€™ll also find a fresh issue of the Birchbox Magazine, packed with inspiring beauty content.
> ...


 
Eye Rock Designer Liner
Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Serum
Kiehlâ€™s Clearly Correctiveâ„¢ Dark Spot Solution
SHU UEMURA Essence Absolue Nourishing Protective Oil
Supersmile Powdered Mouthrinse




*February 2012 - Box 12*



> February Box Hi there,
> Despite what greeting card companies would have us believe, February is a great time to focus on yourself. (And indulge in fancy chocolates, of course.) This monthâ€™s samples are designed to highlight your awesomeness â€”and maybe attract a little attention. Weâ€™ve chosen exciting items from brands that are changing the way we think about familiar products.
> 
> Go online to learn more about your samples. The Birchbox Shop has everything from expert breakdowns to helpful product videos. Youâ€™ll also find a fresh issue of the Birchbox Magazine, packed with inspiring beauty content.
> ...


 
Dermalogica Daily MicrofoliantÂ®
Eye Rock Designer Liner
Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint
Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Serum




*February 2012 - Box 13*



> February Box Hi there,
> Despite what greeting card companies would have us believe, February is a great time to focus on yourself. (And indulge in fancy chocolates, of course.) This monthâ€™s samples are designed to highlight your awesomeness â€”and maybe attract a little attention. Weâ€™ve chosen exciting items from brands that are changing the way we think about familiar products.
> 
> Go online to learn more about your samples. The Birchbox Shop has everything from expert breakdowns to helpful product videos. Youâ€™ll also find a fresh issue of the Birchbox Magazine, packed with inspiring beauty content.
> ...


 
beautyblenderÂ®
Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint
Orofluido Elixir
Violent Lips Lip Tattoo




*February 2012 - Box 14*



> February Box Hi there,
> Despite what greeting card companies would have us believe, February is a great time to focus on yourself. (And indulge in fancy chocolates, of course.) This monthâ€™s samples are designed to highlight your awesomeness â€”and maybe attract a little attention. Weâ€™ve chosen exciting items from brands that are changing the way we think about familiar products.
> 
> Go online to learn more about your samples. The Birchbox Shop has everything from expert breakdowns to helpful product videos. Youâ€™ll also find a fresh issue of the Birchbox Magazine, packed with inspiring beauty content.
> ...


 
Chuao ChocoPod Caddy
colorescience proÂ® Pressed Mineral Foundation
Eye Rock Designer Liner
Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel Sensitive
Kiehlâ€™s Clearly Correctiveâ„¢ Dark Spot Solution




*February 2012 - Box 15*



> February Box Hi there,
> Despite what greeting card companies would have us believe, February is a great time to focus on yourself. (And indulge in fancy chocolates, of course.) This monthâ€™s samples are designed to highlight your awesomeness â€”and maybe attract a little attention. Weâ€™ve chosen exciting items from brands that are changing the way we think about familiar products.
> 
> Go online to learn more about your samples. The Birchbox Shop has everything from expert breakdowns to helpful product videos. Youâ€™ll also find a fresh issue of the Birchbox Magazine, packed with inspiring beauty content.
> ...


 
BLK DNM Perfume 11
Chuao ChocoPod Caddy
Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint
Kiehlâ€™s Clearly Correctiveâ„¢ Dark Spot Solution
WEIâ„¢ Chinese Rose Foaming Cleanser




*February 2012 - Box 16*



> February Box Hi there,
> Despite what greeting card companies would have us believe, February is a great time to focus on yourself. (And indulge in fancy chocolates, of course.) This monthâ€™s samples are designed to highlight your awesomeness â€”and maybe attract a little attention. Weâ€™ve chosen exciting items from brands that are changing the way we think about familiar products.
> 
> Go online to learn more about your samples. The Birchbox Shop has everything from expert breakdowns to helpful product videos. Youâ€™ll also find a fresh issue of the Birchbox Magazine, packed with inspiring beauty content.
> ...


 
Chuao ChocoPod Caddy
colorescience proÂ® Mineral Bronzer Face Color in Kissed By The Sun
Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint
Orofluido Elixir
WEIâ„¢ Chinese Rose Foaming Cleanser




*February 2012 - Box 17*



> February Box Hi there,
> Despite what greeting card companies would have us believe, February is a great time to focus on yourself. (And indulge in fancy chocolates, of course.) This monthâ€™s samples are designed to highlight your awesomeness â€”and maybe attract a little attention. Weâ€™ve chosen exciting items from brands that are changing the way we think about familiar products.
> 
> Go online to learn more about your samples. The Birchbox Shop has everything from expert breakdowns to helpful product videos. Youâ€™ll also find a fresh issue of the Birchbox Magazine, packed with inspiring beauty content.
> ...


 
colorescience proÂ® Mineral Bronzer Face Color in Kissed By The Sun
Dermalogica Daily MicrofoliantÂ®
Eye Rock Designer Liner
Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint




*February 2012 - Box 18*



> February Box Hi there,
> Despite what greeting card companies would have us believe, February is a great time to focus on yourself. (And indulge in fancy chocolates, of course.) This monthâ€™s samples are designed to highlight your awesomeness â€”and maybe attract a little attention. Weâ€™ve chosen exciting items from brands that are changing the way we think about familiar products.
> 
> Go online to learn more about your samples. The Birchbox Shop has everything from expert breakdowns to helpful product videos. Youâ€™ll also find a fresh issue of the Birchbox Magazine, packed with inspiring beauty content.
> ...


 
BLK DNM Perfume 11
Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint
LA FRESHÂ® Eco Beauty Waterproof Makeup Remover
WEIâ„¢ Chinese Rose Foaming Cleanser




*February 2012 - Box 19*



> February Box Hi there,
> Despite what greeting card companies would have us believe, February is a great time to focus on yourself. (And indulge in fancy chocolates, of course.) This monthâ€™s samples are designed to highlight your awesomeness â€”and maybe attract a little attention. Weâ€™ve chosen exciting items from brands that are changing the way we think about familiar products.
> 
> Go online to learn more about your samples. The Birchbox Shop has everything from expert breakdowns to helpful product videos. Youâ€™ll also find a fresh issue of the Birchbox Magazine, packed with inspiring beauty content.
> ...


 
BENTA BERRY G-1 Moisturizing Face Cream
BLK DNM Perfume 11
Eye Rock Designer Liner
Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint
Supersmile Powdered Mouthrinse




*February 2012 - Box 20*



> February Box Hi there,
> Despite what greeting card companies would have us believe, February is a great time to focus on yourself. (And indulge in fancy chocolates, of course.) This monthâ€™s samples are designed to highlight your awesomeness â€”and maybe attract a little attention. Weâ€™ve chosen exciting items from brands that are changing the way we think about familiar products.
> 
> Go online to learn more about your samples. The Birchbox Shop has everything from expert breakdowns to helpful product videos. Youâ€™ll also find a fresh issue of the Birchbox Magazine, packed with inspiring beauty content.
> ...


 
BLK DNM Perfume 11
Dermalogica Daily MicrofoliantÂ®
Eye Rock Designer Liner
LA FRESHÂ® Eco Beauty Waterproof Makeup Remover
Zoya Feel Collection




*February 2012 - Box 21*



> February Box Hi there,
> Despite what greeting card companies would have us believe, February is a great time to focus on yourself. (And indulge in fancy chocolates, of course.) This monthâ€™s samples are designed to highlight your awesomeness â€”and maybe attract a little attention. Weâ€™ve chosen exciting items from brands that are changing the way we think about familiar products.
> 
> Go online to learn more about your samples. The Birchbox Shop has everything from expert breakdowns to helpful product videos. Youâ€™ll also find a fresh issue of the Birchbox Magazine, packed with inspiring beauty content.
> ...


 
colorescience proÂ® Mineral Bronzer Face Color in Kissed By The Sun
Eye Rock Designer Liner
Jouer Moisturizing Lip Gloss in Birchbox Pink
Juicy Couture - Viva La Juicy
ShowstoppersÂ® Designer Fashion Tape in Nude/Black




*February 2012 - Box 22*



> February Box Hi there,
> Despite what greeting card companies would have us believe, February is a great time to focus on yourself. (And indulge in fancy chocolates, of course.) This monthâ€™s samples are designed to highlight your awesomeness â€”and maybe attract a little attention. Weâ€™ve chosen exciting items from brands that are changing the way we think about familiar products.
> 
> Go online to learn more about your samples. The Birchbox Shop has everything from expert breakdowns to helpful product videos. Youâ€™ll also find a fresh issue of the Birchbox Magazine, packed with inspiring beauty content.
> ...


 
colorescience proÂ® Pressed Mineral Foundation
Eye Rock Designer Liner
Jouer Moisturizing Lip Gloss in Birchbox Pink
Juicy Couture - Viva La Juicy
ShowstoppersÂ® Designer Fashion Tape in Nude/Black




ADDED 2/10 3:09 PM Pacific

AvÃ¨ne Body Oil       [4]                                     beautyblenderÂ®           [6] [7]           [13]                   BENTA BERRY G-1 Moisturizing Face Cream               [8] [9] [10]                 [19]       BLK DNM Perfume 11 [1] [2]                         [15]     [18] [19] [20]     Blow Up Daily Volumizing Conditioner   [2]                                         Chuao Chocolate Bars                                             Chuao ChocoPod Caddy       [4]   [6]     [9]         [14] [15] [16]             colorescience proÂ® Mineral Bronzer Face Color Kissed By The Sun       [4]                       [16] [17]       [21]   colorescience proÂ® Pressed Mineral Foundation                   [10]       [14]               [22] Dermalogica Daily MicrofoliantÂ®         [5]   [7] [8]


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jan 29, 2012)

seems like birchbox is keeping us in the dark this month! woot!


----------



## Pancua (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm not sure which I like better. LOL


----------



## ablueorange (Jan 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> seems like birchbox is keeping us in the dark this month! woot!



Haha I'm excited to! I would love to actually be surprised this time haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kdrzrbck (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm dying to know what they'll have this month!!


----------



## jaimelesmots (Jan 30, 2012)

Well, I did read this a while back, so it's a mini hint. 

"Conversely, your profile also helps us avoid mismatches when we sample skin tone specific products like this monthâ€™s Miracle Skin Transformer! (Hint: some great face makeup products coming your way in February!)"

blog.birchbox.com/post/16172972886/beauty-profile-key-to-finding-your-sample-match


----------



## Playedinloops (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes, I just got an email that I could finally subscribe for bb. I will get my first box in February, so I'm waiting impatiently lol


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 30, 2012)

HAPPY VALENTINES !!!!    â¤â€¿â¤

*what types of products is everyone hoping to see this month??  *

â˜…ãƒ»ã€‚ï¾Ÿãƒ»â˜†ãƒ»ã€€ï¾Ÿâ˜…ãƒ»ã€‚ï¾Ÿãƒ»â˜†ãƒ»ã€€â˜…ãƒ»ã€‚ï¾Ÿãƒ»â˜†ãƒ»ã€€ï¾Ÿâ˜…ãƒ»
â”Šã€€ã€€â”Šã€€ã€€â”Šã€€ã€€â”Šã€€ã€€â”Šã€€ã€€â”Šã€€ã€€â”Š
â”Šã€€ã€€â”Šã€€ã€€â”Šã€€ã€€â˜…ã€€ã€€ â˜†ã€€ã€€â˜…ã€€ã€€ â˜†
â”Šã€€ã€€â”Šã€€ã€€â˜†ã€€ã€‚ã€€ã€€ã€€
â”Šã€€ã€€â˜…
â˜†


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jan 30, 2012)

I am hoping for some valentine's day themed goodies. Blush or lipstick, although I don't think that would happen.

Perfume would actually "match" for a v-day theme.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 30, 2012)

I think perfume will be something they'll send out - again. I can't guess what they'll possibly send out... maybe chocolate since they were talking about chocolate over on their Tumblr blog.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 30, 2012)

*i wish for..    hair products,  nail polish,  liplgoss, body lotion, wrinkle cream, shower gel, perfume..  hahahaaaa...    just to name a few....*


----------



## Laura Marie (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh how exciting!! I loved my Stila eyeliner in the Jan. box =) I ended up with 3 thanks to some lovely ladies on here that I swapped with! My boyfriend was like that.."Is that blue eyeliner? It makes your eyes pop!" hehe! I thought it was awesome he noticed. Anyways hope we get some good stuff for Feb





Now that this thread was started I'm sure I'll be checking it daily


----------



## calexxia (Jan 31, 2012)

A fun February Birchbox?

Ha, how about....

Dove chocolate hearts or some silly trinket

Obviously some perfume, since those are the easiest for sample companies to get.

Benetint (for a rosy glow)

Inglot "freedom system" lippie

Obviously, they're doing the "Miracle Skin Transformer"

Not saying these are things I'd "die" over, just that they fit well with a February V-Day kind of theme.


----------



## Stemarber (Jan 31, 2012)

Just noticed they have a new limited edition box: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/makeup/gorgeous-on-the-go

It's pretty much the same bridal box with a "twist."


----------



## calexxia (Jan 31, 2012)

The LE box is kinda underwhelming, to me, anyway.


----------



## Caryatid (Jan 31, 2012)

I think it would be the perfect month for another round of everyone's favorite NARS shade illuminator, lol.


----------



## calexxia (Jan 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it would be the perfect month for another round of everyone's favorite NARS shade illuminator, lol.



Good call! LOL

(Dear Lord, please let the fragrance NOT be Love's Baby Soft!)


----------



## Pancua (Jan 31, 2012)

Id love some lipstick! I think that is turning into my obsession.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Caryatid (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey! Would it be okay if we started a swap thread for BB Group subscribers, too?


----------



## yanelib27 (Jan 31, 2012)

I want lip gloss/lipstick, blush, mascara, and chocolate!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Jan 31, 2012)

whats a swap thread?
 



> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey! Would it be okay if we started a swap thread for BB Group subscribers, too?


----------



## yanelib27 (Jan 31, 2012)

Nevermind the question.. I got it. lol


----------



## Ultracitrus (Jan 31, 2012)

There's this trade thread if you're interested:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121990/birchbox-open-trade-thread
 



> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey! Would it be okay if we started a swap thread for BB Group subscribers, too?


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi everyone! I am new to this group and just wanted to say hello! I have been subscribed to BB for about 5 months and so far I love it. I can't wait for the Feb. boxes! My birthday is on the 10th, so this month's box is going to be like an extra birthday present.


----------



## Ultracitrus (Jan 31, 2012)

I noticed that there are 5 new products from brands new to Birchbox listed on the website: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/new

Dermalogica, Violet Lips, Eye Rock. I believe the WEI buffing beads are new too, though they have sampled products from WEI before. My guess is that these specific products might not be in boxes, but it's likely that products from these brands will be in at least some boxes. I've noticed that when they add a brand, they often add several products and sample some but not always all. For example Origins: Origins was new to BB in January and they sampled the face wash but added 5 Origins products total.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jan 31, 2012)

I will stab something if I get another perfume sample....


----------



## Ultracitrus (Jan 31, 2012)

Better get your knife ready.


----------



## calexxia (Jan 31, 2012)

I pretty much expect there will ALWAYS be a fragrance sample! Thankfully, so far it's always been vials, not the icky little swipe-strips!


----------



## daisy351 (Jan 31, 2012)

I have a bad feeling that those lip tattoos will be the "extra" item.



> Originally Posted by *Ultracitrus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I noticed that there are 5 new products from brands new to Birchbox listed on the website: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/new
> 
> Dermalogica, Violet Lips, Eye Rock. I believe the WEI buffing beads are new too, though they have sampled products from WEI before. My guess is that these specific products might not be in boxes, but it's likely that products from these brands will be in at least some boxes. I've noticed that when they add a brand, they often add several products and sample some but not always all. For example Origins: Origins was new to BB in January and they sampled the face wash but added 5 Origins products total.


----------



## calexxia (Jan 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *daisy351* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have a bad feeling that those lip tattoos will be the "extra" item.



I would actually be okay with that. As long as it's the "extra" item, not a main item LOL


----------



## JaSmine Rose (Jan 31, 2012)

Lip tatts? I was in Sephora and hubby seen them and said how big of a nuisance do girls want to look like these days? Keep in mind, we live in Jersey and they was Leopard print.

Well as much as I wouldn't mind a chocolate treat, I' am sure that we will get some sort of thing that looks and smells like dog puke again. Really hoping that there is at least a makeup product in there.


----------



## whodeywoman (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey!  I'm not sure if this question was answered yet, but:

I have finally referred a couple of people from my video blogs to sign up for Birchbox, but they have been told that Birchbox is currently sold out of subscriptions but they will be put on a waiting list.  Anybody have any clue how long the waiting list is for?


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 31, 2012)

Not ET on when it will reopen.


----------



## calexxia (Jan 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *daisy351* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have a bad feeling that those lip tattoos will be the "extra" item.



I would actually be okay with that. As long as it's the "extra" item, not a main item LOL


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jan 31, 2012)

*hello! and welcome!  i am anxious for this months bb too!  do you belong to any other subs??  (happy birthday!)



*

 



> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone! I am new to this group and just wanted to say hello! I have been subscribed to BB for about 5 months and so far I love it. I can't wait for the Feb. boxes! My birthday is on the 10th, so this month's box is going to be like an extra birthday present.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 31, 2012)

As previously mentioned here are the items on their what's new page.





Eye Rock Designer Liner $13



 Jouer Body Butter $32



 Violent Lips Glitter Lip Tattoo $20



Violent Lips Lip Tattoo $15

I have to admit I've been wanting to try the lip tattoos for a while. I highly doubt I would buy it.



 WEIâ„¢ Pomegranate Buffing Beads $20.00


----------



## lady41 (Feb 1, 2012)

The lip tats are on sale at Sepoora for like 8 bucks!


----------



## ahkae (Feb 1, 2012)

I honestly hope they do not send out Violent Lips.


----------



## Fairest of all (Feb 1, 2012)

Im not subscribed to birchbox right now, but I have tried the violent lips before. Right when the company launched they asked me to be an ambassador for a bit and sent me 50 free pairs in return for me modeling and promoting them. They were actually really fun to try out, though I would definitely say they are better suited for photo shoots, costume parties, or short outings as the wear time before cracking and peeling is less than stellar. I don't think I'd pay to get more, but I think they are a pretty decent item to sample especially the glitter ones which are much more neutral 





these are some of the pairs I have





What they look like on...this is an obnoxious print but most of the others look much more natural when applied.


----------



## Steffi (Feb 1, 2012)

When I worked at Ulta and Violent Lips just started getting carried there I got a sample.  I've never used it.  It's not my thing.  I REALLY hope I don't get one(or that it's just an extra like others said).


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 1, 2012)

screw the lip tatts I would looove to try the Eye Rock Designer Liner !!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Feb 1, 2012)

The Jouer body butter was in boxes last month. When I used it, it made me smell like charcoal :/


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Feb 1, 2012)

Thank you! I don't belong to any others, just this one. I have been reading this forum for a few months and decided to join.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Feb 1, 2012)

Really? Sorry to hear that. I got the Jouer body butter as well and actually really like the smell. I tend to love florals though...



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Jouer body butter was in boxes last month. When I used it, it made me smell like charcoal :/


----------



## kdrzrbck (Feb 1, 2012)

I also got the body butter last month. I liked it okay but not enough to buy the full size.


----------



## BehindtheLashes (Feb 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> screw the lip tatts I would looove to try the Eye Rock Designer Liner !!


Hells yea!!!!


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Feb 1, 2012)

Happy February everyone.

I got the body butter, I liked it i use it every so often when i want a strong sweet smell.  I dont really want any more perfume myself.  I have so many samples from orders from Ulta, sephora, macys and so on.  Makeup would be cool, anything as long as it is new and havent tried it yet.  




  I am hoping they will stop with the food.


----------



## Ultracitrus (Feb 1, 2012)

Oops, the Jouer Body Butter isn't new as of the last few days â€” it was in some January boxes. I believe the Dermalogica Daily MicrofoliantÂ® and the Dermalogica Precleanse are new?



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As previously mentioned here are the items on their what's new page.
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 1, 2012)

Oops, you ladies are right. Good catch. I'm not sure about the Dermalogica products though, I think it was in last month's boxes.


----------



## Ultracitrus (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't see the Dermalogica listed on the January box page: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/january-box?limit=all

Maybe you are thinking of another subscription service that sampled Dermalogica recently?
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oops, you ladies are right. Good catch. I'm not sure about the Dermalogica products though, I think it was in last month's boxes.


----------



## Stemarber (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure Dermalogica is new. I wanted to redeem some points in Dec towards their Active Moist, but they didn't have any Dermalogic products then. Also from what I'm aware of, they didn't have in their Jan boxes so pretty sure it's new.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 1, 2012)

Yup it's new. I went back and checked my list for last month.


â€™wichcraft Granola [4] [5] [9] [10] [11] [15] [19]
Algenist Firming and Lifting Cream [5] [6] [19]
Archipelago Pomegranate Body Soap [4] [7] [12] [19] â—„ 
Befine Night Cream [2] [11]
BORGHESE CuraForte Moisture Intensifier [3] [10] [14]
BY TERRY Baume de Rose SPF 15 [6] [14]
C.O. Bigalow Lavender &amp; Peppermint Conditioner [6] [10] [14] [17] [18]
C.O. Bigalow Lavender &amp; Peppermint Shampoo [6] [10] [14] [17] [18]
Clark's Botanicals Smoothing Marine Cream [7] [8] â—„

FIX Malibu Immaculate Complexion Advanced Antioxidant Serum [5] [8] [15]
Jouer Body Butter [3] [13]
Jouer Moisturizing Lip Gloss [16] [17]
Juicy Couture - Juicy Couture [2] [4] [5] [6] [7] [9] [10] [11] [12] [13] [15] [16] [19] â—„

Juicy Couture - Viva La Juicy [1] [3] [17] [18]
LÃ„RABAR Mini Bars [1] [2] [3] [7] [8] [12] [13] [16] [17] [18] â—„

Miracle Skinâ„¢ Transformer Treat &amp; Conceal Eye &amp; Face [8] [9]
ORIGINS Checks And Balancesâ„¢ Frothy Face Wash [1] [12] [13]
stila Smudge Stick Waterproof Eye Liner [1] [3] [4] [7] [8] [10] [11] [12] [13] [14] [15] [18] â—„

TAY Safflower Seed Night Cream with Jojoba [13] [14] [18]
VMV Hypoallergenics Re-Everything Eye Serum [2] [9] [11] [16]
VMV Hypoallergenics Re-Everything Lotion [1] [15]
Zoya Feel Collection [2] [4] [5] [6] [9] [16] [17] [19]


----------



## MakeupA (Feb 1, 2012)

I've heard good things about Dermologica! I hope I get to try it out this month


----------



## pixiesoap (Feb 1, 2012)

Welcome fellow Aquarian! My birthday is 4 days before yours. The day after the Patriots win the SuperBowl! I am keeping positive!

I just finally joined the forum a few days ago. So much to read on here!
 



> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone! I am new to this group and just wanted to say hello! I have been subscribed to BB for about 5 months and so far I love it. I can't wait for the Feb. boxes! My birthday is on the 10th, so this month's box is going to be like an extra birthday present.


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi!  I've been reading this thread for a while, and just joined today. 

January was my 1st Birchbox.  I love trying new things, but dont think I would try the lip tats.  I'm 50, so they're just not my thing.  Might be cute for younger women though.  My neice would like them.


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 1, 2012)

Does Birchbox post hints of whats going to be in the boxes the way MyGlam does?


----------



## mari anne (Feb 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does Birchbox post hints of whats going to be in the boxes the way MyGlam does?



They usually post a Spoiler Alert video on YouTube where they show products they are sampling for the month.


----------



## ablueorange (Feb 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> screw the lip tatts I would looove to try the Eye Rock Designer Liner !!



DITTO!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## antonella (Feb 1, 2012)

omg im so mad bb has my account under review wen i just put money into my prepaid credit card today do any of u guys think bb will still charge my account for tmrw?


----------



## daisy351 (Feb 1, 2012)

I believe they charge on the 1st of the month, so they probably tried to put the charge through before you put money into your account.  I'm not sure if they'll try again.  You could email them to ask that question.



> Originally Posted by *antonella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> omg im so mad bb has my account under review wen i just put money into my prepaid credit card today do any of u guys think bb will still charge my account for tmrw?


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Feb 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday! There is a lot to read! I can't get enough though




 Well, hopefully our boxes are shipped out quickly this month!

 



> Originally Posted by *pixiesoap* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Welcome fellow Aquarian! My birthday is 4 days before yours. The day after the Patriots win the SuperBowl! I am keeping positive!
> 
> I just finally joined the forum a few days ago. So much to read on here!


----------



## Pancua (Feb 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *antonella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> omg im so mad bb has my account under review wen i just put money into my prepaid credit card today do any of u guys think bb will still charge my account for tmrw?


If you email them, could you let us know? I have the same issue.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Feb 1, 2012)

a few months ago i lost my debit card and the charge didn't go through - they sent me an email and said to update my info. i still got the box, but waaaaaaaay later than everyone else (around the 25th of the month - and that was when everyone usually got their box on time lol).

edit: actually, i didn't lose it. it was blocked cause there was a fraudulent transaction on it and my bank saw it, and blocked it right away. but yeah, either way.,..


----------



## Pancua (Feb 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> a few months ago i lost my debit card and the charge didn't go through - they sent me an email and said to update my info. i still got the box, but waaaaaaaay later than everyone else (around the 25th of the month - and that was when everyone usually got their box on time lol).
> 
> edit: actually, i didn't lose it. it was blocked cause there was a fraudulent transaction on it and my bank saw it, and blocked it right away. but yeah, either way.,..


Thats good to know. I noticed today that my card had been rejected but I haven't gotten an email on it. I plan to change the card info tomorrow but I was hoping this didn't mean I miss the Feb box.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Feb 1, 2012)

I loved the smell in the jar, reminded me of an upscale spa or hotel. But once I put it on my, it didn't work with my chemistry or something ):



> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Really? Sorry to hear that. I got the Jouer body butter as well and actually really like the smell. I tend to love florals though...


----------



## missionista (Feb 1, 2012)

OMG, I love the lip tattoos!  I was thinking they'd be fun, and seeing your picture has convinced me they are really cool and different.  Perfect for a party or two...


----------



## missionista (Feb 1, 2012)

OMG, I love the lip tattoos!  I was thinking they'd be fun, and seeing your picture has convinced me they are really cool and different.  Perfect for a party or two...


----------



## Pancua (Feb 2, 2012)

If I get some really wild lip tattoos, they will probably be up for a swap.


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Feb 2, 2012)

I have tried Dermiclogica (sp) it did not work for me.  I went back to my Origins and my skin is so happy i have.  my skin it back to normal now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  I have heard it does work for many people.  If I get any of it i am so willing to trade mine away to anyone that want to try it or just want to have a back up.  I know it can cost a lot for the products.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tawnyanshawn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have tried Dermiclogica (sp) it did not work for me.  I went back to my Origins and my skin is so happy i have.  my skin it back to normal now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  I have heard it does work for many people.  If I get any of it i am so willing to trade mine away to anyone that want to try it or just want to have a back up.  I know it can cost a lot for the products.
> 
> ...


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Feb 2, 2012)

It did, but it also gave me dry skin.  not all over.  i would have spots on my face that were overly dry and nothing was helping.  on my T zone i had more black heads and pimples.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tawnyanshawn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It did, but it also gave me dry skin.  not all over.  i would have spots on my face that were overly dry and nothing was helping.  on my T zone i had more black heads and pimples.
> 
> ...


----------



## ahkae (Feb 2, 2012)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *tawnyanshawn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have tried Dermiclogica (sp) it did not work for me.  I went back to my Origins and my skin is so happy i have.  my skin it back to normal now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  I have heard it does work for many people.  If I get any of it i am so willing to trade mine away to anyone that want to try it or just want to have a back up.  I know it can cost a lot for the products.  

 
I've been hearing a lot of good things about Origins. I might try it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fairest of all (Feb 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG, I love the lip tattoos!  I was thinking they'd be fun, and seeing your picture has convinced me they are really cool and different.  Perfect for a party or two...



They really are fun. I have a couple of the pink and white polka dot ones that i'm wanting to try out soon. They looks so girly and bright, I just need to find somewhere to wear them to


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Feb 2, 2012)

Checks and Balances is the best.  it is for dry and oily skin.  it takes less than a pea size amount for your whole face and neck.  I Love them so much.  
 



> Originally Posted by *ahkae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote:
> 
> I've been hearing a lot of good things about Origins. I might try it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fairest of all (Feb 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tawnyanshawn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Checks and Balances is the best.  it is for dry and oily skin.  it takes less than a pea size amount for your whole face and neck.  I Love them so much.
> 
> ...


----------



## SarahNerd (Feb 2, 2012)

I really hope violent lips come in the box.  I've been dying to try them.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 2, 2012)

I updated my info and my account has already been billed so I hope this means I will get a Feb bag. I called and left a vm so we shall see!


----------



## Pancua (Feb 2, 2012)

Just got a call back and I am good to go! Yay!


----------



## GinaM (Feb 2, 2012)

I purchased Dermalogica's cleanser after I received a facial using their products.  It made me break out in small white bumps all over my cheeks.  I gave it to my mom and it did the same thing to her.


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh My Gosh, that sucks.  i have never heard that . 
 



> Originally Posted by *Amber Blevins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I'd never tried origins, but last earth day they had a promotion for free full sized bottles and the lady there gave me 5 between my mom and I being generous. It dried my skin out SO badly and caused redness and burning around my eye area. No clue what was in it that caused that as I'm usually not sensitive to those types of products


----------



## lilyelement (Feb 2, 2012)

The 10th is coming up fast, I can't wait for my Birchbox and MyGlam packages to arrive!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Feb 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The 10th is coming up fast, I can't wait for my Birchbox and MyGlam packages to arrive!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm getting pretty excited as well even though I know I probably wont actually get it until later in the month!


----------



## lady41 (Feb 2, 2012)

Has anyone heard anything else about the extra skincare boxes they sent emails out to some people about?


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 2, 2012)

Mine too!
 



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If I get some really wild lip tattoos, they will probably be up for a swap.


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 2, 2012)

Well they said in the email boxes wuld mail out on the 15th thats all we will know I guess



> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone heard anything else about the extra skincare boxes they sent emails out to some people about?


----------



## lilyelement (Feb 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm getting pretty excited as well even though I know I probably wont actually get it until later in the month!



If I remember correctly we received our boxes within a day or two of each other last month. It always seems that I get my box way later than most of the people on here, silly TX being so far away from Birchbox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ultracitrus (Feb 2, 2012)

The first wave of boxes often starts shipping by the 3rd of the month, so maybe some subscribers will get shipping confirmations tomorrow!


----------



## Pancua (Feb 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> If I remember correctly we received our boxes within a day or two of each other last month. It always seems that I get my box way later than most of the people on here, silly TX being so far away from Birchbox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



We can commiserate together.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pixiesoap (Feb 2, 2012)

I cannot wait for this months boxes! Myglam, Birchbox and I hope I get the additional Birchbox that I said yes to!

I wouldn't mind trying the lip tatoos for a night out.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh that's right! There is a 2nd box coming this month isn't there. Least for the lucky people who were picked.


----------



## BehindtheLashes (Feb 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pixiesoap* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I cannot wait for this months boxes! Myglam, Birchbox and I hope I get the additional Birchbox that I said yes to!
> 
> I wouldn't mind trying the lip tatoos for a night out.



I almost forgot I said yes to that one as well!  :crosses fingers:


----------



## Ray of sunshine (Feb 2, 2012)

I am so ready for my February birch box! Ahhh! I am trying to let myself be surprised this round.


----------



## antonella (Feb 2, 2012)

what second box?


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 2, 2012)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/123638/birchbox-vichy/0_100


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Feb 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Blevins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> They really are fun. I have a couple of the pink and white polka dot ones that i'm wanting to try out soon. They looks so girly and bright, I just need to find somewhere to wear them to



A girl on YouTube wore her pink/white polka dot lip prints to a Hello Kitty party. I thought that was a fun and cute idea!


----------



## cappuccino (Feb 3, 2012)

no lip tatts!!!


----------



## AuntOly (Feb 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cappuccino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> no lip tatts!!!



If I get lip tattoos I am done with birchbox


----------



## gloryB7 (Feb 3, 2012)

If I get lip tats, my daughter will get to experiment!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Feb 3, 2012)

I just hope my box doesn't take forever to get here this mont. It usually ships out on the 10th, takes about 3 days to get to the post office here in Iowa, but then my post office holds if for FIVE days! ugh! Every time.


----------



## jaimelesmots (Feb 3, 2012)

Keep in mind that the USPS just condensed a lot of their distributing centers and cut out a bunch of employees. Everything will take longer now.


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 3, 2012)

does everybody else's boxes always ship out at the same time each month?

Mine shipped out on the 5th last time so I hope I get it soon!
 



> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just hope my box doesn't take forever to get here this mont. It usually ships out on the 10th, takes about 3 days to get to the post office here in Iowa, but then my post office holds if for FIVE days! ugh! Every time.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Feb 3, 2012)

I dont see any pattern in when mine ship.  In November, it shipped out on the 4th, December it shipped on the 8th.  Last month it shipped on the 7th.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 3, 2012)

My box is usually shipped between the 8th and 10th.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Feb 3, 2012)

Mine is always the same. Most of the time I don't have it in my hands until the around the 18th... That's why I started reading these posts. It made me less anxious to get my box lol


----------



## jayeldubya (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm from Iowa TOO!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My post office holds it for about 3 days. It drives me nuts!
 



> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just hope my box doesn't take forever to get here this mont. It usually ships out on the 10th, takes about 3 days to get to the post office here in Iowa, but then my post office holds if for FIVE days! ugh! Every time.


----------



## jayeldubya (Feb 3, 2012)

The boxes ship out depending on the box #. Boxes don't ship out in order either. Different shipping day = different box #


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Feb 3, 2012)

Awesome! I am in the Quad-Cities! For some reason it always sits in the Rock Island post office for about 5 days before it is brought over to Davenport... I am not sure why, but it drives me nuts too!
 



> Originally Posted by *jayeldubya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm from Iowa TOO!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My post office holds it for about 3 days. It drives me nuts!


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 3, 2012)

very helpful! Thanks!
 



> Originally Posted by *jayeldubya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The boxes ship out depending on the box #. Boxes don't ship out in order either. Different shipping day = different box #


----------



## Lasjcps (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey  I'm new here but I got an email saying i will receive vichy products, so does that mean I'm  getting a different Birchbox?


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lasjcps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey  I'm new here but I got an email saying i will receive vichy products, so does that mean I'm  getting a different Birchbox?


No, the Vichy box is it's own box and will ship out the week after the regular Birchboxes ship.


----------



## cosmia (Feb 3, 2012)

found this photo on a birchbox staffer's twitter...if you look closely you can see the products that will be in one of this months bb videos


----------



## antonella (Feb 3, 2012)

omg i think birchbox is goin to put the beauty blender in the feb box because i was looking thru their twitter pics n moolie n katia were doin a video shoot with diff products a lot similar like the videos they do for their faves in the month but idk prolly not but hopefully i always wanted to try it


----------



## antonella (Feb 3, 2012)

n cuz i also saw the dermalogica products n thats a new brand to bb i also think i saw the eye rock designer liner thing but idk i think it is


----------



## antonella (Feb 3, 2012)

n omg yes it is for feb faves oomg i forgot wat that thing is called but its that thing wen ure filming n they call cut its black n white ughh w.e. anyways on their it said feb faves


----------



## kdrzrbck (Feb 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *antonella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> n omg yes it is for feb faves oomg i forgot wat that thing is called but its that thing wen ure filming n they call cut its black n white ughh w.e. anyways on their it said feb faves




You saw this on bbs twitter?


----------



## atrid (Feb 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kdrzrbck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this is the picture in question.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *antonella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> omg i think birchbox is goin to put the beauty blender in the feb box because i was looking thru their twitter pics n moolie n katia were doin a video shoot with diff products a lot similar like the videos they do for their faves in the month but idk prolly not but hopefully i always wanted to try it


I hope not. I just bought a new one last month from them.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 4, 2012)

Ive been curious about the beauty blender but not enough to buy one.


----------



## Stemarber (Feb 4, 2012)

I hope so!








> Originally Posted by *antonella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> omg i think birchbox is goin to put the beauty blender in the feb box because i was looking thru their twitter pics n moolie n katia were doin a video shoot with diff products a lot similar like the videos they do for their faves in the month but idk prolly not but hopefully i always wanted to try it


----------



## Stemarber (Feb 4, 2012)

Same. I've stopped myself 4 times from buying it.



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ive been curious about the beauty blender but not enough to buy one.


----------



## calexxia (Feb 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same. I've stopped myself 4 times from buying it.


DITTO.

I even almost bought the Sonia Kashuk one that is similar, but I ...just...can't bring myself to do it


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Feb 4, 2012)

That would be awesome! I loveee me some beauty blenders.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Feb 4, 2012)

whast beauty blender?
 



> Originally Posted by *antonella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> omg i think birchbox is goin to put the beauty blender in the feb box because i was looking thru their twitter pics n moolie n katia were doin a video shoot with diff products a lot similar like the videos they do for their faves in the month but idk prolly not but hopefully i always wanted to try it


----------



## Pancua (Feb 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> whast beauty blender?


Beauty Blender


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 4, 2012)

Beauty blender is an egg shaped cosmetic sponge. It's non-latex and has a very long life span unlike normal cosmetic sponges. Best used if damp. The rounder bottom part can be used to stipple on foundation or blend out foundation if applied with a brush or fingers while the pointed side can be used under the eyes and around the nose. It usually retails for around $20 just for the Blender while the travel set (sponge and 3 oz cleaner) sells on Birchbox for under $24. A blender with a 5 oz cleanser typically retails for around $35 on Sephora.

I own it and love. I recently (in December/January) replaced my old one (cats got to it along with several of my favorite kabuki brushes).

There ARE less expensive versions including Sonia Kashuk for under $10 that includes the sponge and cleanser. Sephora also has one for $12 just for the sponge.





Beauty Blender Travel





Sonia Kashuk





Sephora




Forgot to mention, those in the UK there is another dupe called the Cosmopolitan Blend Perfection. It's apparently available at Super Drug in the UK.


----------



## BeautyByAnnie (Feb 4, 2012)

There is also a brand called SOHO Beauty that is sold at drugstores that sells a Beauty Blender dupe as well. I don't have a picture, but it is pink and the same shape except for the SOHO one has a bit of a seam going through the sponge. I am neutral on whether or no they include a BB in the box. I already have one, but it would be nice to have a backup fro when I am ready to start using a new one.
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Feb 4, 2012)

I have the Sonia K one.  it sits in my drawer lol.  I use my buffing brush more than anything.  I am with most, dont really need a beauty blender.  If i get it, i will give it away to a friend of something.


----------



## Ultracitrus (Feb 4, 2012)

Awesome! I'd love to get a Beauty Blender. Even if you already have one, I hear they wear out after awhile so a spare might be nice. The only other thing besides the Dermalogica products and Eye Rock liners that I think I can make out is the large brownish bottle in the middle with the white top. I think it's this Juice Beauty product:





The two things on the far left look like make-up. Since they dropped the hint that they'd be sampling face make up in February, I'd venture a guess that they're foundations. On FB they polled which type of foundation fans preferred: liquid, stick or powder. The tube could be a stick and the flat one could be a compact?



> Originally Posted by *atrid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think this is the picture in question.


----------



## JaSmine Rose (Feb 4, 2012)

Hmm.. I am not seeing the wash that comes with the travel sponge.. Maybe they are just using to to apply one of the Dermalogica products?


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyByAnnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There is also a brand called SOHO Beauty that is sold at drugstores that sells a Beauty Blender dupe as well. I don't have a picture, but it is pink and the same shape except for the SOHO one has a bit of a seam going through the sponge. I am neutral on whether or no they include a BB in the box. I already have one, but it would be nice to have a backup fro when I am ready to start using a new one.


 I know exactly the one you're talking about. It's the SOHO Beauty Sponge and it's sold at Walmart, Target and Walgreens. I haven't seen it at RiteAid or Fred Meyer yet and we don't have a CVS in my state so no idea if it's sold there.



​ Taken at my local Walgreens in early January.​


----------



## Lady SilverX (Feb 5, 2012)

I got my January 2012 box after I signed up for a monthly subscription. I still haven't been billed for the February box.
Doesn't the monthly subscription bill you automatically for the next month's box on the 1st of every month?

Or am I supposed to manually re-order everytime?


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Feb 5, 2012)

oh ok.. thanks ladies...................


----------



## daisy351 (Feb 5, 2012)

You should automatically be billed on the first of every month.
 



> Originally Posted by *Lady SilverX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my January 2012 box after I signed up for a monthly subscription. I still haven't been billed for the February box.
> Doesn't the monthly subscription bill you automatically for the next month's box on the 1st of every month?
> ...


----------



## Ray of sunshine (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh man, if you ladies have been wanting to try the beauty blender but have been hesitating... I can not speak more highly of another product. It really gives me the best results, it is amazing. I will never go back.


----------



## Tulipp (Feb 5, 2012)

The beauty blender looks interesting, but I don't use liquid foundation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  
I use powder foundation. If I get this product, what could I do with it?


----------



## aftereight (Feb 5, 2012)

I love my Sonia Kashuk BLUE beauty blender. I hate my pink one. When you wet the blue one, it gets all puffed up and it's very soft and squishy. I use it with liquid and cream foundation. It really makes a huge difference then using my finger or a brush. Now I think SK changed their beauty blender because I got a pink one and it does not expand when you wet it, nor is it squishy. I find it much harder to use and it tugs on my skin too much when I try and apply my foundation.

If they are sending beauty blenders I hope they are similar to my blue SK one.


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Feb 5, 2012)

I have the pink one.  I cant stand it.  When i use it my makeup is streaky and Im like why :'( now i know.  I thought it just sucked, now i know it does but that is because it doesnt do what everyone has said it should do.  Thank you



> Originally Posted by *aftereight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love my Sonia Kashuk BLUE beauty blender. I hate my pink one. When you wet the blue one, it gets all puffed up and it's very soft and squishy. I use it with liquid and cream foundation. It really makes a huge difference then using my finger or a brush. Now I think SK changed their beauty blender because I got a pink one and it does not expand when you wet it, nor is it squishy. I find it much harder to use and it tugs on my skin too much when I try and apply my foundation.
> 
> If they are sending beauty blenders I hope they are similar to my blue SK one.


----------



## Ray of sunshine (Feb 5, 2012)

name it, and cuddle it!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Feb 5, 2012)

Sell it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Tulipp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The beauty blender looks interesting, but I don't use liquid foundation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> I use powder foundation. If I get this product, what could I do with it?


----------



## kdrzrbck (Feb 6, 2012)

The suspense is killing me that we're still relatively in the dark for this month!!  Ahh!!


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 6, 2012)

I am so excited for this month. I hope I get the eyeliner thing and I wouldnt mind trying the egg shaped thiny. Also, hopefully i get a cleanser.


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm going to try hard and not peak this month!


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 6, 2012)

lol well last month (my first month) I wasnt able to view what was in my box until the day after I received it...
 



> Originally Posted by *WarPaint1739* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm going to try hard and not peak this month!


----------



## BehindtheLashes (Feb 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ray of sunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> name it, and cuddle it!



ahhh...great idea.  I'll put a face on it and name it too! (LOL)


----------



## iamlaurelanne (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi everyone! I'm new to the forum but I've been subscribed to Birchbox since March of last year!

I have actually been eyeing the BB lately and was planning on getting it from the Birchbox shop (10 points away from getting it for free!) so I would be thrilled to see it in this month's box!


----------



## Pancua (Feb 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iamlaurelanne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone! I'm new to the forum but I've been subscribed to Birchbox since March of last year!
> 
> I have actually been eyeing the BB lately and was planning on getting it from the Birchbox shop (10 points away from getting it for free!) so I would be thrilled to see it in this month's box!



Welcome aboard! Glad you are here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lady41 (Feb 6, 2012)

I just seen on BB faecbook page they have a link it said that some boxes this month will contain WEI Pomegranate buffing beads and Dermalogica daily microfcliant...I have the Dermalogica hoping for the WEI!


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 6, 2012)

I wouldnt mind getting either! both are new to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just seen on BB faecbook page they have a link it said that some boxes this month will contain WEI Pomegranate buffing beads and Dermalogica daily microfcliant...I have the Dermalogica hoping for the WEI!


----------



## kdrzrbck (Feb 6, 2012)

Just noticed they added 4 new products by the brand theBalm to their shop..


----------



## lilyelement (Feb 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *WarPaint1739* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm going to try hard and not peak this month!



I say that every time and I still peek every time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Good luck!


----------



## lady41 (Feb 6, 2012)

Odd that TheBalm was in last months MyGlam now we see it at BB.


----------



## smokeyeyesbytam (Feb 6, 2012)

Hey guys! I've been lurking for quite a few months now on this website and I've finally decided to come out of my shell and start posting!

This is going to be my 5th month of birch box so i'm still kind of a newbie but i just wanted to point out that i think its strange we still haven't gotten any sort of leaks on the boxes yet. I like little hints here and there to keep me excited and anticipated so i really don't know how i feel about this. Is it possible that bb is starting to become shady like the rest of the sample boxes??? i really don't know! am i the only one feeling like this right now ladies? who else is with me??


----------



## kdrzrbck (Feb 6, 2012)

I
 



> Originally Posted by *smokeyeyesbytam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey guys! I've been lurking for quite a few months now on this website and I've finally decided to come out of my shell and start posting!
> 
> This is going to be my 5th month of birch box so i'm still kind of a newbie but i just wanted to point out that i think its strange we still haven't gotten any sort of leaks on the boxes yet. I like little hints here and there to keep me excited and anticipated so i really don't know how i feel about this. Is it possible that bb is starting to become shady like the rest of the sample boxes??? i really don't know! am i the only one feeling like this right now ladies? who else is with me??


 I wouldn't say that they're being shady, it's possible they're just trying to get everything perfectly together before posting more information about it.  I saw in one of their posts about how they were sending out a face product and wanted to make sure you'd filled out the survey so they knew what shade to send.  If thats the case it's probably taking longer since they have to make sure they products match the complexion of the person they're sending it to.  (Thats my guess anyways).


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *smokeyeyesbytam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey guys! I've been lurking for quite a few months now on this website and I've finally decided to come out of my shell and start posting!
> 
> This is going to be my 5th month of birch box so i'm still kind of a newbie but i just wanted to point out that i think its strange we still haven't gotten any sort of leaks on the boxes yet. I like little hints here and there to keep me excited and anticipated so i really don't know how i feel about this. Is it possible that bb is starting to become shady like the rest of the sample boxes??? i really don't know! am i the only one feeling like this right now ladies? who else is with me??



I know Mollie from Birchbox lurks around from time to time so she would be the best person to ask. My guess is that they're keeping it tightly under wraps this month because they don't want to ruin the surprise for people. I should be able to find stuff within a few more days.


----------



## brandyboop (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm so excited about them wanting to know what "shade" to send....fingers crossed that they are including something related to foundation!  That is my big splurge item! I did get the Skin Transformer treat &amp; conceal (which is okay, but mine balled up when I used it) in my January BB, but I would really like to try a foundation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I also love Wei and Dermalogica...so it's a win-win situation for me!


----------



## Ultracitrus (Feb 6, 2012)

Welcome! If you don't already, I would recommend reading their blog. They've given several hints. Here are some things that they've said they are sampling this month, plus a couple speculations based on the photo posted a couple pages back (believed to be of their Feb favs video shoot):

*Stated specifically by BB on their blog:* Some type of face make-up -- most likely foundation, but this hasn't been 100% confirmed to my knowledge Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant Wei Pomegranate Buffing Beads Violent Lips  Eye Rock eyeliners   Speculation based on photo (not confirmed so don't get your hopes up too high): Beauty Blender Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Serum  


> Originally Posted by *smokeyeyesbytam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey guys! I've been lurking for quite a few months now on this website and I've finally decided to come out of my shell and start posting!
> 
> This is going to be my 5th month of birch box so i'm still kind of a newbie but i just wanted to point out that i think its strange we still haven't gotten any sort of leaks on the boxes yet. I like little hints here and there to keep me excited and anticipated so i really don't know how i feel about this. Is it possible that bb is starting to become shady like the rest of the sample boxes??? i really don't know! am i the only one feeling like this right now ladies? who else is with me??


----------



## DangimMEAN (Feb 6, 2012)

Ok, soooo I'm a little freaked out/pissed. What is this I'm reading about birchbox contacting you guys regarding your skin tone? I didn't get that e-mail! Does that mean I'm not getting what everyone else is getting???


----------



## ahkae (Feb 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DangimMEAN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, soooo I'm a little freaked out/pissed. What is this I'm reading about birchbox contacting you guys regarding your skin tone? I didn't get that e-mail! Does that mean I'm not getting what everyone else is getting???


I think they ask for your skin tone in your beauty profile.


----------



## kdrzrbck (Feb 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ahkae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think they ask for your skin tone in your beauty profile.





Yup it's in your beauty profile. They didn't send out an email just mentioned it on one of their blog posts.


----------



## sillylilly05 (Feb 6, 2012)

Where have they asked this?? My account hasn't been charged yet..when do they charge?


----------



## Lady SilverX (Feb 7, 2012)

> Where have they asked this?? My account hasn't been charged yet..when do they charge?


 The billing information will show up on your BirchBox account only after the box has been shipped... from what I understand... You should check your bank account and see if they have charged you already...


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm excited about the dry skincare. Especially bc I'm going to be traveling soon. Has anyone else been compelled to want to travel more now that they have so many samples around the house?


----------



## kdrzrbck (Feb 7, 2012)

They just added a ton more products to their shop!  Almost 2 new pages since yesterday!


----------



## Pancua (Feb 7, 2012)

Yay!


----------



## heyitsrilee (Feb 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kdrzrbck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They just added a ton more products to their shop!  Almost 2 new pages since yesterday!


 If you look at the new products that they have added to the store, it seems like a random assortment of new items say "ship free" under them. Since Birchbox usually ships the items that were included in each months box free for that month (January BB items get free shipping throughout January), can we assume that these new free shipping products will be the products included in the February boxes? Just a thought.


----------



## brandyboop (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm really excited for this month's box.  LA Fresh wipes are awesome and I noticed some more Kiehl's items, which is really exciting.  I think this month's box is going to be as good as the June 2011 box (fingers crossed).


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 7, 2012)

i would bet so!



> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> If you look at the new products that they have added to the store, it seems like a random assortment of new items say "ship free" under them. Since Birchbox usually ships the items that were included in each months box free for that month (January BB items get free shipping throughout January), can we assume that these new free shipping products will be the products included in the February boxes? Just a thought.


----------



## StellaSunshine (Feb 7, 2012)

Hmmm....maybe this is why Birchbox inquires about skin tone? Laura Geller Baked Blush-n-Brighten available under new items on the Birchbox shop:

"These three shades are designed to work on the entire spectrum of skin tones. Honey Dipped, which has light and dark caramel tones, gives you a bronzy glow, while Apricot Berry, a blend of sweet corals, give cheeks a pretty flush. Pink Grapefruit, a mix of rosy golds, works equally well as a blush or a highlighter."

This would be awesome for a Valentines theme!!!!


----------



## kdrzrbck (Feb 7, 2012)

I kinda hope I don't get the Laura Geller Blush tho b/c I already have it in grapefruit.  I'd still hold on to it and use it when my other one runs out but I'd like to try something I don't already own. I'm hoping for maybe something from theBalm tho or colorescience.


----------



## StellaSunshine (Feb 7, 2012)

Um, ok...perhaps I was a bit too excited with the last post.  I see there are lots of other newly listed products that would require a skin tone match.  LOL..  At least this means we have a high probability of getting some makeup this month.  Woo Hoo!!!!!


----------



## StellaSunshine (Feb 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kdrzrbck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I kinda hope I don't get the Laura Geller Blush tho b/c I already have it in grapefruit.  I'd still hold on to it and use it when my other one runs out but I'd like to try something I don't already own. I'm hoping for maybe something from theBalm tho or colorescience.



How do you like the blush?  I've had my eye on it for some time now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kdrzrbck (Feb 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like the blush?  I've had my eye on it for some time now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



I really like it so far!  It's pretty shimmery so if you're not into shimmer I wouldn't recommend it but it has a nice glow to it.  I only use it on my cheeks but I was watching a tutorial by Laura Geller and she was using it up above her eyebrows and such too.  That was a little too much for me!


----------



## glamigirl (Feb 7, 2012)

TheBalm, Mary-Lou Manizer is awesome-my absolute favorite go-to highlighter!  wouldn't mind getting a smaller size for my purse


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Feb 7, 2012)

So if what you guys are saying is true about the items that have free shipping being the ones that are going to be sampled.. that means we are probably going to get at least three make up products along with some sort of skin care product depending on the opinion you gave about your skin, ANNDDDD the beauty blender is free shipping as well!!!  Then as one of the extra items i think its likely that those four different selections of wipes and such are going to be our extra.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's not new. That was actually part of the June 2011 boxes. I love my Laura Geller blush that I got from them.


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Feb 7, 2012)

Just to follow up on what I meant These products are all ships free so hear is what I am guessing we are going to get:

Lifestyle Snack: 

Chuao Chocolate Bars

Eye Product Item:

Eye Rock Designer Liner

Lip Wear: (One of the three)

Violent Lips Glitter Lip Tattoo OR the regular Lip Tattoos (leapard print and polkadots)

Exude Lipstick

Facial/Body Item: (one or two of the ones listed)

Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Serum (Which is what I would probably get since I said I have problems with acne)

Kiehlâ€™s Clearly Correctiveâ„¢ Dark Spot Solution

BENTA BERRY G-1 Moisturizing Face Cream

Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel Sensitive

AvÃ¨ne Body Oil

WEIâ„¢ Pomegranate Buffing Beads  (Hope I get these)

Beauty Tool:

beautyblender

Extra:

LA FRESHÂ® Eco Beauty Waterproof Makeup Remover

LA FRESHÂ® Eco Beauty Acetone-Free Nail Polish Remover

Supersmile Powdered Mouthrinse

However I am curious about the foundation cause they have been asking about skintone but they might also mean skin texture and such too? I think they are really pushing to make sure everyone filled out a beauty profile  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 7, 2012)

Aweome, I have been looking for a new foundation!



> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StellaSunshine (Feb 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> That's not new. That was actually part of the June 2011 boxes. I love my Laura Geller blush that I got from them.



Dang it!  Way to burst my bubble




  Funny how it is the first item that shows up when I ckick "new".  Sorry I missed out on the blush, though.  I would have really liked to find it in my box.  Maybe I will spend my points on this as I have heard good things about it.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 7, 2012)

Might be a new color they're getting. What's "funny" is that five colors are shown swatch pictures of but only THREE (the same three as before) are listed. If you go to the Makeup section then click new only 13 new makeup products are listed but one of the items is the Limited Edition: Gorgeous on the Go box.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/makeup?cat=210


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 7, 2012)

I am really excited for this month's bag. From looking at the new products I have a feeling that I wont be disappointed. I want to get my shipping confirmation email already!


----------



## calexxia (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm excited for this month's BB. I was sort of thinking about how they've had quite a few folks unsubscribe lately because they were underwhelmed, so I'm glad they're stepping up their game again (or seem to be). But also....this may sound stupid, but I would think that with it being the start of the year, companies have more "wiggle room" in their marketing budgets, so may be more willing to participate in samplings. Regardless, it's looking more exciting than MyGlam (and we are still all completely in the dark about Sample Society)


----------



## ladygrey (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm so excited about this month's BB! I'm kinda meh about MyGlam. Can't wait to get my hands on this, though.


----------



## GinaM (Feb 7, 2012)

Does anyone have any idea when the Feb Birchboces are shipping.  I received an email last month on the 6th that mine had shipped.  It is the 7th and still no word.


----------



## GinaM (Feb 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm excited for this month's BB. I was sort of thinking about how they've had quite a few folks unsubscribe lately because they were underwhelmed, so I'm glad they're stepping up their game again (or seem to be). But also....this may sound stupid, but I would think that with it being the start of the year, companies have more "wiggle room" in their marketing budgets, so may be more willing to participate in samplings. Regardless, it's looking more exciting than MyGlam (and we are still all completely in the dark about Sample Society)


  I joined Sample Society and the first box ships on March 5th.  I am actually more excited about that than BB and myGlam only bc their site looks to be alot more high end.  Also, not sure this has any bearing but they are working with Allure mag and BeautyBar is already an established site.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 7, 2012)

They ship on or around the 10th of every month.


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Feb 7, 2012)

My birchbox is shipping on the 15th and I think my myglam box (since I live on the eastcoast) will be shipping on the 9th or tenth. Honestly I am excited about both since it will be my first for both of the companies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## kdrzrbck (Feb 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyPhoenix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My birchbox is shipping on the 15th and I think my myglam box (since I live on the eastcoast) will be shipping on the 9th or tenth. Honestly I am excited about both since it will be my first for both of the companies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.



I thought Birchbox was always supposed to ship no later than the 10th?


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Feb 7, 2012)

Well it sounds like in future months it will I just registered for this month so that is why mine ships later  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Feb 7, 2012)

Are you sure about that?  They do not usually tell you when they will be shipping your BB unless they know it is going to be late.  
 



> Originally Posted by *BeautyPhoenix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My birchbox is shipping on the 15th and I think my myglam box (since I live on the eastcoast) will be shipping on the 9th or tenth. Honestly I am excited about both since it will be my first for both of the companies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Feb 7, 2012)

They ship by the 10th, so your box can be shipped on any day between the 1st and 10th.  It wont always be the same each month.
 



> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone have any idea when the Feb Birchboces are shipping.  I received an email last month on the 6th that mine had shipped.  It is the 7th and still no word.


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Feb 7, 2012)

Positive I just read it in my email, and it said this aswell:

*First Ship Date:*
February 15, 2012   In the future, your Birchbox will ship by the 10th day of each month. If you have a monthly subscription, you donâ€™t need to re-subscribe every month: itâ€™s automatically renewed, so you wonâ€™t risk missing a box.


----------



## NutMeg19 (Feb 7, 2012)

Last month I got the shipping confirmation and the actual box way early, it was on my doorstep on January 9th.  I am excited to see what's in this month's box, though not excited to see any sort of foundation.  Just not something I use.  Although, if I get something rediculously awesome perhaps it'll make me start using foundation!


----------



## Charlotte87 (Feb 7, 2012)

I know if it's the introductory (or first) box it ships out different times of the month. I imagine that's why the your first one is shipping on the 15th. I got a subscription for my sister-in-law, and I got to choose when I wanted the first box to ship.


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah that is what I assumed I mean I JUST got off the waiting list yesterday so yeah I am shocked I'm getting one this month at all so I don't mind if its late. I've been waiting since December to subscribe and I've been thinking about subscribing for months xD. And  I am so excited!!! I just wisht hey would show a preview already especially since some people will probably be getting theres as early as Thursday.


----------



## Jwls750 (Feb 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DangimMEAN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, soooo I'm a little freaked out/pissed. What is this I'm reading about birchbox contacting you guys regarding your skin tone? I didn't get that e-mail! Does that mean I'm not getting what everyone else is getting???



They sent out an e-mail maybe a month ago? Stating that they are sending a select number of people an ADDITIONAL box this month this will be skincare related. Not everyone will get it. The e-mail basically asked people if they'd be interested. If you didn't respond you still may get it. But not EVERYONE is getting it so don't be upset if you hear about certain people who got it and you don't.

I think this whole idea may backfire, but oh well. Maybe they'll send out another additional box a different month and send it to people who didn't get it the 1st time?


----------



## kdrzrbck (Feb 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyPhoenix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just to follow up on what I meant These products are all ships free so hear is what I am guessing we are going to get:
> 
> ...



Now the colorescience foundation and bronzer both say "ships free" now too!


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Feb 7, 2012)

Im pretty sure that box was because a designer or whatever they are called asked BB to send it out, so I dont think its just an idea that BB came up with.  
 



> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Feb 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kdrzrbck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Now the colorescience foundation and bronzer both say "ships free" now too!



Ahhh!! no matter what this birchbox is going to be amazing!!! Though I am starting to think some of the items are going in that extra box they are doing for a few select people.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Feb 7, 2012)

The things in the extra box are all from one brand, not a mix
 



> Originally Posted by *BeautyPhoenix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh!! no matter what this birchbox is going to be amazing!!! Though I am starting to think some of the items are going in that extra box they are doing for a few select people.


----------



## Tulipp (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm not going to say anything until they release a spoiler video  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

It's nice to see what everyone is digging up, and hopefully they are right!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

However i'm the kind of person that wants to just wait until they actually release what will be in the box....


----------



## HallenD (Feb 7, 2012)

Ohh! i too signed up for this! super excited! i seriously hope i get some good stuff! ive been kinda disappointed with birchbox in the past few months...but seriously, lets hope feb. will make up for it!
 



> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I joined Sample Society and the first box ships on March 5th.  I am actually more excited about that than BB and myGlam only bc their site looks to be alot more high end.  Also, not sure this has any bearing but they are working with Allure mag and BeautyBar is already an established site.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Feb 7, 2012)

i got 2 face creams last month, am supposed to get the vichy skincare box, and according to this video.. maybe more in here?  i hope i get some sort of makeup..   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  * * i think those eyeliner stickers look kinda .... odd???


----------



## kdrzrbck (Feb 7, 2012)

Hmmm... watching the video made me a little less excited.  Most of that stuff doesn't really seem like stuff I would use but the beauty blender seems pretty cool.  I'm a little disappointed to see the colorescience is just a travel puff but I guess I shouldn't expect that to be a full sized product since its about 50 bucks for the full size.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 7, 2012)

The stick-on liner on Katia proves that those are not for everyone. She has downturned eyes and the stick-ons look terrible on her eyes accentuating the downturn eyes.

The Dermalogical powder reminds me of Bare Minerals old Rare Mineral line, I know it's been renamed under the main line. The BIG downside to the powder - DO NOT TAKE IT INTO THE SHOWER TO USE! Unless it has a flip top water easily gets into the bottle turning the dry powder into mud. When I used my Rare Mineral cleanser I had to transfer powder over to a different bottle with a push button top to keep it from getting wet. No idea if the Dermalogical bottle has a flip top or slide top but either top is a bad design flaw in my book. So if any of you get it (and it's being sent out) make sure to keep the water out. The Rare/Bare Minerals one was fantastic and was my favorite cleanser.

Looks like no makeup this month other than the Colorscience powder and stick-on liners. Looks promising to me since I like all the products they showed EXCEPT the stick-on liners.


----------



## antonella (Feb 7, 2012)

well this wasnt as exicting the video i thougth we were goin to have makeup :/


----------



## NutMeg19 (Feb 7, 2012)

Still excited after watching the spoiler video. I LOVE trying new skin care items. The stick on eyeliner though?? Sorry but it looks ridiculous on the ladies. Might be fun to try but I am going to be disappointed if I get them. Whatever, someone I know might enjoy them. Can't wait to see what I get!


----------



## Tamala Nails (Feb 7, 2012)

The Microfoliantï»¿ is pretty amazing. I got a sample packet of it once and was amazed how how good my skin looked the next day.  It is a staple for me but pricey. Would love a travel size.  The same thing with the Juice Beauty Serum.  I really love that when I got a sample of it from Bloom.com. It is on my to buy list.


----------



## brandyboop (Feb 7, 2012)

Hey Zadidoll....I use the Dermalogica Microfoliant (in the 2.6 oz size-full size) and it doesn't have a flip top.  It has a screw on cap and then the container is similar to a baby powder dispenser (if that makes sense)...so definitely do not use it in the shower. It is awesome, though.



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The stick-on liner on Katia proves that those are not for everyone. She has downturned eyes and the stick-ons look terrible on her eyes accentuating the downturn eyes.
> 
> ...


----------



## daisy351 (Feb 7, 2012)

I can't believe none of the boxes have shipped yet! Usually they start shipping on the 5th or 6th


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm really excited about the eyeliners tbh, although they obviously look bad on some people, they look like so much fun to me. and the beauty blender of course. That smile stuff also looks really interesting, especially for those of us far enough in a relationship to spend the night but not quite at leaving our toothbrush there stage .


----------



## Pancua (Feb 7, 2012)

There really isn't anything in the video I wouldn't use so this is going to be a really cool box for me!


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brandyboop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hey Zadidoll....I use the Dermalogica Microfoliant (in the 2.6 oz size-full size) and it doesn't have a flip top.  It has a screw on cap and then the container is similar to a baby powder dispenser (if that makes sense)...so definitely do not use it in the shower. It is awesome, though.


 Makes sense to me. My old one from Rare Minerals and I think it's the same under their Bare Mineral name had a sliding top. If the bottle fell in the shower water would get into it.


----------



## calexxia (Feb 7, 2012)

I didn't watch the video, as I'm sure Zadidoll will be ON IT the second the pages go live. She's great like that. Speculating is just FUN for me, and I really do hope we ARE getting a BeautyBlender. I'd be QUITE excited by that. Heck, even the eye/lip stickies would be fun and not something I would buy on a whim to test.


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 7, 2012)

I would want to try all of that stuff! Yey!!


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Feb 7, 2012)

Alright so the beautyblender would be great and I am looking forward to trying the Juice serum or peal acne mask.. but honestly the other stuff I could DEFINITELY do without :/. Here I was so excited i thought we were actually going to get REAL make up products not A puff and stick on eyeliner you know?


----------



## Ultracitrus (Feb 7, 2012)

Keep in mind that the Favorites video does not feature all products being sample this month. You will probably get a couple things from the video, but it's unlikely that you'll get all. Go to the Birchbox new products page and checkout the new products that are shipping free -- that should give you a fairly good idea of what's in store. For those concerned that there is only one makeup product being sampled: There is a lipstick and a bronzer that are shipping free, so it's likely that some subscribers will get those. However, nothing is final or fully revealed until the 10th. I think it's too early and potentially disappointing to start making assumptions about what you may or may not be getting. I think a lot of subscribers have ruined the fun of Birchbox for themselves this way.


----------



## calexxia (Feb 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ultracitrus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Keep in mind that the Favorites video does not feature all products being sample this month. You will probably get a couple things from the video, but it's unlikely that you'll get all. Go to the Birchbox new products page and checkout the new products that are shipping free -- that should give you a fairly good idea of what's in store. For those concerned that there is only one makeup product being sampled: There is a lipstick and a bronzer that are shipping free, so it's likely that some subscribers will get those. However, nothing is final or fully revealed until the 10th. I think it's too early and potentially disappointing to start making assumptions about what you may or may not be getting. I think a lot of subscribers have ruined the fun of Birchbox for themselves this way.


I'm sure some HAVE ruined the fun via their speculation, but for some others (like me), the speculation is PART of the fun! Now, admittedly, a bad box is a bad box (see "My Platinum Box" or "Go Go Girlfriend" for an example), but it was made even worse by the pics they used to promote it--items that were FAR beyond the caliber of what was shipped. With Birchbox, the speculations haven't (so far) been SO wildly off base that it made the box seem to suck in comparison. The products may not have been what was speculated, but they've been in the same ballpark, at least.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm not sure anyone has really _ruined_ the programs for themselves, seems kinda harsh language to me. Nonetheless, I think people would be less disappointed if they remember this is all speculation and just to add another level of complexity, there are multiple boxes with different items in them. 

But I agree that speculation is part of the fun (for me). It's like trying to figure out that present at xmas time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calexxia (Feb 8, 2012)

Gotta agree--it's a lot more "disappointing" to find out that there was a box with "justthethingiwanted!" that went out to other subscribers than to find out that a speculation was wayyy offbase.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't watch the video, as I'm sure Zadidoll will be ON IT the second the pages go live. She's great like that. Speculating is just FUN for me, and I really do hope we ARE getting a BeautyBlender. I'd be QUITE excited by that. Heck, even the eye/lip stickies would be fun and not something I would buy on a whim to test.


I'm stalking the pages and image links and nothing so far. They are so keeping it under wraps really tight. The only things we know are coming are what they discussed in the spoiler video. It's driving me crazy!


----------



## kdrzrbck (Feb 8, 2012)

Atleast it looks like we're not getting any perfume samples this month!


----------



## Yeseniaw87 (Feb 8, 2012)

my box shipped out YAY!


----------



## CalliMac (Feb 8, 2012)

Whoop whoop! We have shipment! Weight: 0.4870

Looks like it was actually shipped the 6th for me and is now in Windsor, CT. I live in Massachusetts so it might reach me before Friday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Yeseniaw87 (Feb 8, 2012)

oh im on the eastcoast, VA


----------



## Yeseniaw87 (Feb 8, 2012)

my box shipped on the 6th and its was shipped via UPS and its in NC, and weight is 0.4410


----------



## daisy351 (Feb 8, 2012)

Yay, me too, and they didn't use streamlite this month for mine.  My box shipped from long island instead of NJ. 
 



> Originally Posted by *Yeseniaw87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my box shipped out YAY!


----------



## Yeseniaw87 (Feb 8, 2012)

Heres the email

Hi Amanda,

Your February box has shipped. This month, we're shining the spotlight on you with exciting products designed to play up your best features (and maybe even tap into your adventurous side).


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 8, 2012)

My box has shipped too!  It weighs 0.4360.  I live in Massachusettes.  The website still displays my January box  though.


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 8, 2012)

THeres no "e" on the end of Massachusetts.  I mis-typed.


----------



## kdrzrbck (Feb 8, 2012)

Jealous!  I want my box!


----------



## monica75052 (Feb 8, 2012)

*I got my email too!*

"Hi Monica,

Your February box has shipped. This month, we're shining the spotlight on you with exciting products designed to play up your best features (and maybe even tap into your adventurous side)."

*It says my box weighs 0.4790 lbs and it shipped out on the 6th.  Looks like my box is already sitting in Austin, TX!  woot woot!*


----------



## eschwanda (Feb 8, 2012)

Ladies if you sign into your bb account it will show you your box...please show us pics of your box so those of us who havent recieved their shipping email can get an idea of thats to come!


----------



## daisy351 (Feb 8, 2012)

Your account online isn't updated until the 10th of the month.  All accounts are updated at the same time no matter when they ship.  Also, they ship all of one box at a time, so all you would be able to tell is which box you are not getting.
 



> Originally Posted by *eschwanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ladies if you sign into your bb account it will show you your box...please show us pics of your box so those of us who havent recieved their shipping email can get an idea of thats to come!


----------



## GinaM (Feb 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *monica75052* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I got my email too!*
> 
> ...


 So I guess they ship out certain boxes at one time and not by area because I am in Dallas and have not received an email to notify that my box has shipped.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah they have always sent the boxes out in waves, by box number, but not necessarily in order.
 



> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I guess they ship out certain boxes at one time and not by area because I am in Dallas and have not received an email to notify that my box has shipped.


----------



## Robasha (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi Sasha,

Your February box has shipped. This month, we're shining the spotlight on you with exciting products designed to play up your best features (and maybe even tap into your adventurous side).

Weight (lbs.): 0.4910


----------



## gloryB7 (Feb 8, 2012)

I Can't wait!

Hi Jocelyn,Your February box has shipped. This month, we're shining the spotlight on you with exciting products designed to play up your best features (and maybe even tap into your adventurous side).

Weight (lbs.):
0.4370
Projected Delivery Date:
Feb 13 2012


----------



## krystlbear (Feb 8, 2012)

Mine has shipped:

Weight (lbs.):
0.4422
Projected Delivery Date:
Feb 13 2012

I think it will be here by Saturday though, because of it's current location.


----------



## jaimelesmots (Feb 8, 2012)

I would be excited to get any of the goodies in the video! (Although I am a bit weary of the stick-on eye-liner, but I'll give anything a try once.)

AND my package has shipped!

It weighs 0.4891 lbs

I live near Chicago and it says it's already somewhere close to me  

It does say to expect it Feb. 13th though.

I'm excited!

So if some of you say is true, and they ship a certain box at a certain time, could it be that all of us who have gotten shipping notifications already have the same box?


----------



## monica75052 (Feb 8, 2012)

*I haven't quite figured out how they ship out their boxes yet.  I am just glad they shipped my box via UPS this time.  The post office takes a while to deliver it to me once it gets to them from Streamline.  My box is to be delivered by the 13th.  I can't wait until Zadidoll posts the links once they are available.  *


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Feb 8, 2012)

Mine weighs 0.486, also with a projected delivery date of Feb. 13.  But when MyGlam used this last month, my package came 2 days before my expected delivery date, so its just an estimate.  

Jaimelesmots - we will probably have a variation of a few different boxes between all of us who got ours shipping notices today.  Especially since some people who got their notice today have mentioned that their tracking said it was actually mailed a day or two ago


----------



## monica75052 (Feb 8, 2012)

*Everyone's boxes so far weigh differently and that means we are getting different boxes.  We won't know which box is which # until they show the box we are getting on the Birchbox website (and they will not post it until the 10th).*

 



> Originally Posted by *jaimelesmots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would be excited to get any of the goodies in the video! (Although I am a bit weary of the stick-on eye-liner, but I'll give anything a try once.)
> 
> ...


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Feb 8, 2012)

That is not necessarily true.  There can always be slight variations with the scales they use to put that number up.  You will notice once they come in that people with slightly different weights will STILL have the same box.  Which you can also see if you look at past months BB threads.  Also notice that the weights are not very varied so far...

There will be a few different boxes that just shipped, but just because the weights are all different, does NOT mean we are ALL getting different boxes 



> Originally Posted by *monica75052* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Everyone's boxes so far weigh differently and that means we are getting different boxes.  We won't know which box is which # until they show the box we are getting on the Birchbox website (and they will not post it until the 10th).*


----------



## pixiesoap (Feb 8, 2012)

Good morning Ladies,

I got my email today also. My package weight is 0.4760  I live in MA so I always get mine pretty fast, the shipping has an estimate of the 13th but already it has a remark of shipping info received in the Brockton, MA office so being in Plymouth not to far away. Hopefully I will have it before the 13th. I will come on and share.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## automaticeyesx (Feb 8, 2012)

I got my email today as well! Looks like started shipment yesterday and weighs 0.4690! Can't wait, and I'm really hoping it's better than my first box last month, I really wanted that eyeliner.


----------



## CalliMac (Feb 8, 2012)

*I GOT MY BOX!!!*

I didn't expect it this soon. If you are DYING to see then click the spoiler below. I took a picture, wrote out what I got, and have the link to this months editor letter!





Of course.. I accidently threw out the box so I don't know what number this is yet. Sorry!

Anyways, I received:

1) Benta Berry G-1 Moisturizing Face Cream

2) Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant (its a shaker container. Similar top to baby powder)

3) Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint (In Pearl!)

4) Violent Lips Temporary Lip Tattoos (check that gold sparkle!! Comes with 3 applications which is cool! Now I need to find 3 places to wear golden sparkly lips.... Haha!) (Also checked the card and a pack of 3 IS FULL SIZE. Retails for $15 bucks according to BB. But FULL SIZE.)

Extras:

1) Supersmile Powdered Mouthrinse (2 packets)

2) 6 free songs to download from a band called Green River Ordinance (rando...)

To read the BB team letter go to birchbox.com/feb2012

Made a video too. I am too excited sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also please ignore my hair. Went rock climbing this morning/gym before class and only had time to shower and run out the door. Just got back from class and wanted to make the video  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Feb 8, 2012)

Mine still hasn't shipped out.




  But, like I said in my previous post, I have never had a box ship out earlier than the 10th. I guess it's just my luck, since I know they generally ship out on different days each month. I am still excited for this month's box! I am always excited about the boxes though lol.


----------



## NutMeg19 (Feb 8, 2012)

YAY....got my tracking number as well!

Box weight is 0.4350, shipped 2/7 and projected delivery is 2/13


----------



## lilyelement (Feb 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine still hasn't shipped out.
> 
> ...



Mine is the same way. I wonder if it is because we picked different choices than most people on the beauty profile.


----------



## Janamaste (Feb 8, 2012)

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/february-box

^^^ IT'S LIVE!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Feb 8, 2012)

That could be! Usually I get a box that's completely different than everyone else. I didn't think of that!
 



> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is the same way. I wonder if it is because we picked different choices than most people on the beauty profile.


----------



## hitomispouken (Feb 8, 2012)

i hope i get the lipstick, jouer tinted moisturized or the pressed mineral foundation to try them!! but everything looks interesting!


----------



## lilyelement (Feb 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is not necessarily true.  There can always be slight variations with the scales they use to put that number up.  You will notice once they come in that people with slightly different weights will STILL have the same box.  Which you can also see if you look at past months BB threads.  Also notice that the weights are not very varied so far...
> 
> There will be a few different boxes that just shipped, but just because the weights are all different, does NOT mean we are ALL getting different boxes


 I work in a company that makes sure equipment is reading correctly, so I can vouch for scale readings coming out differently. Scales are fine to use as long as they fall within manufacturer specification, basically a manufacturer says something like this, it can read up to 3% off (higher or lower). You can also get different readings if you do not place the object on the same exact place on the scale (top right vs bottom left could read differently). So that is probably why the weights are slightly different and yet people have the same box.

I'm trying so hard not to peek this month. I want to be surprised. I'm trying to be patient in waiting for my shipping confirmation.


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 8, 2012)

Mine hasnt shipped yet! boo! I am so jealous!


----------



## kdrzrbck (Feb 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CalliMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I GOT MY BOX!!!*
> 
> ...


 Jealous!!


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Feb 8, 2012)

ahhh one week till mine ships! and it looks like I was right about the items they are going to have as the February items. I REALLY hope I get either a lip tattoo or exude lipstick!  Along with the beauty blender. annndd I would love SOMETHING WEI or Juice!!! Concealer wouldn't be bad either. Here's hoping!!!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Feb 8, 2012)

Praise the lawd!
 



> Originally Posted by *kdrzrbck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Atleast it looks like we're not getting any perfume samples this month!


----------



## GinaM (Feb 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CalliMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I GOT MY BOX!!!*
> 
> ...


 Dang it!!!!  I looked!!!!  I wanted to be surprised this month....Oh well, there is still myglam coming....staying off that forum if it kills me!!!!


----------



## xlinds15x (Feb 8, 2012)

Excited for this months box (as usual)! A beauty blender would be INCREDIBLE! I had the ulta one, which wasnt bad, just a bit thick and less spongey (but my lovely puppy thought it was a toy for him to ruin when I didnt put my makeup away before heading out to class). I'm praying that this is in my box!!

I really would love to try to Violent Lips, although I wish they came in October, so they would be fun to wear with a Halloween costume (and in college, you get Halloween for at least Thursday-Saturday nights, so I could use up all 3 pairs). What I heard about Violent Lips is that it was made up by a _12 year old girl!_ She proposed the idea to her dad and they set out to make the company, so thats pretty cool in my eyes! 

I really dont see anything on the page that I can say that I do *not* want, which is great! No shipping info yet though =(


----------



## Deb Davenport (Feb 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CalliMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I GOT MY BOX!!!*
> 
> I didn't expect it this soon. If you are DYING to see then click the spoiler below. I took a picture, wrote out what I got, and have the link to this months editor letter!


 OMG soooo Jealous. I wont get mine til the end of the month and i am dieing to try violent lips so badly. i have been wanting to buy them for months. lucky girl!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Feb 8, 2012)

The glitter Violent Lips are priced at $20 on the site! Since they give you three of them in the box (full size) that's a really good value!


----------



## brandyboop (Feb 8, 2012)

To be honest, except for the perfumes that are being offered, I would love to try everything that they have listed.  I'm really excited about all of the products!
 



> Originally Posted by *Janamaste* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/february-box
> 
> ^^^ IT'S LIVE!


----------



## Tamala Nails (Feb 8, 2012)

I like knowing what I might possibly get.  Some people prefer a surprise.  I say if surprise is the goal, watching spoiler vids and threads might not be a good idea lol


----------



## calexxia (Feb 8, 2012)

Well, poo! My BB account is still showin' the January box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JaSmine Rose (Feb 8, 2012)

Are you ladies on the west coast that have already got shipping details? I live across a bridge from BB and I got no mail  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> well except one) to vote for a color board...


----------



## JaSmine Rose (Feb 8, 2012)

Hope mines has the liner and lips! And gets here before I leave for FL! I so could use both of those in da clubz!


----------



## krystlbear (Feb 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JaSmine Rose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are you ladies on the west coast that have already got shipping details? I live across a bridge from BB and I got no mail  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> well except one) to vote for a color board...



I live in Louisiana and I got my shipping notice


----------



## daisy351 (Feb 8, 2012)

The slightly different weights probably has more to do with the products than the scales.  I'm sure they are filled by weight, but not to the precision of the scales, so if the products are filled slightly differently, the weights will be a little different.
 



> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I work in a company that makes sure equipment is reading correctly, so I can vouch for scale readings coming out differently. Scales are fine to use as long as they fall within manufacturer specification, basically a manufacturer says something like this, it can read up to 3% off (higher or lower). You can also get different readings if you do not place the object on the same exact place on the scale (top right vs bottom left could read differently). So that is probably why the weights are slightly different and yet people have the same box.
> ...


----------



## daisy351 (Feb 8, 2012)

Accounts don't update online until the 10th
 



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, poo! My BB account is still showin' the January box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 8, 2012)

I've updated the Feb shop list in my first post, the individual box pages and images are not up yet. They're REALLY keeping boxes tight this month. *CalliMac* since you got your box already, on the shipping box what number does it say? If you're not familiar with the # it'll be listed as FEBBB## or BB# or simply a # to the top left or right of the label.


----------



## calexxia (Feb 8, 2012)

The PERFECT (of the options) BB for me this month would be (presuming five items):

Violent Lips (glitter)

Eye Rock

Beauty Blender

Kiehl's Clearly Corrective

Supersmile Powdered Mouthrinse

Hey, a girl can dream, right? (and I realize the unlikelihood of multiple fullsize, but still...MANY things this month that are pretty dang kewl)


----------



## Yeseniaw87 (Feb 8, 2012)

she threw the box away



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've updated the Feb shop list in my first post, the individual box pages and images are not up yet. They're REALLY keeping boxes tight this month. *CalliMac* since you got your box already, on the shipping box what number does it say? If you're not familiar with the # it'll be listed as FEBBB## or BB# or simply a # to the top left or right of the label.


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 8, 2012)

Honestly, if I get a face cleanser (and I think I saw 3 different ones that would qualify as one) I would be ecstatic!! That and the stick on eye liner ( only cuz I know it would look great on me)    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The PERFECT (of the options) BB for me this month would be (presuming five items):
> 
> ...


----------



## kdrzrbck (Feb 8, 2012)

I REALLYYYY want the Jouer Tinted Moisturizer in my box.. I've been wanting to try that!  **fingers crossed**


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *monica75052* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Everyone's boxes so far weigh differently and that means we are getting different boxes.  We won't know which box is which # until they show the box we are getting on the Birchbox website (and they will not post it until the 10th).*


 Now always. Depending on how much of a difference in weight, it could be the paper added to the box that causes a minor difference in weight.


----------



## CalliMac (Feb 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've updated the Feb shop list in my first post, the individual box pages and images are not up yet. They're REALLY keeping boxes tight this month. *CalliMac* since you got your box already, on the shipping box what number does it say? If you're not familiar with the # it'll be listed as FEBBB## or BB# or simply a # to the top left or right of the label.


 I feel silly saying this but I threw the box away when I got my mail today (I live in a dorm so I threw it out in the campus center). No way to retrieve it! Sorry bout that!


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 8, 2012)

Don't feel silly! Most people don't realize there is a box # on the box in the first place. I'm the one who discovered there was and have spent months now getting people to realize it. Now most of the Vloggers who post BB videos are now aware of it and let their viewers know as well. Too bad they don't print it on their cards as well.


----------



## CalliMac (Feb 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't feel silly! Most people don't realize there is a box # on the box in the first place. I'm the one who discovered there was and have spent months now getting people to realize it. Now most of the Vloggers who post BB videos are now aware of it and let their viewers know as well. Too bad they don't print it on their cards as well.


Haha well I feel silly because I have been lurking these BB threads for a few months so I knew about the box number but I had a ton of stuff in my book bag and was like "Well I will make this box smaller" and didnt think of it. Oh well! We will know soon enough!


----------



## CalliMac (Feb 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kdrzrbck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I REALLYYYY want the Jouer Tinted Moisturizer in my box.. I've been wanting to try that!  **fingers crossed**



Its really nice! I realized that the color of mine is called Pearl. I didn't notice til I was working in lab that the swatch I put on my hand also has just the tiniest touch of sparkle to it as well. Quite pretty!!!


----------



## pixiesoap (Feb 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The glitter Violent Lips are priced at $20 on the site! Since they give you three of them in the box (full size) that's a really good value!


The $20 is for 2 packages (3 in each pack) Same for the Eye Rock the price is $13 for 2 packages.

Got my Box! Though they changed up the Box #'s doesn't state it really anywhere.

Dermalogica Microfoliant - .45 oz size  $50 for full size 2.6 oz

Eye Rock - Designer Liner - 1 package of 4 designs. $13 for 2 packages

Jouer - Luminizing Moisture Tint .07 oz in Golden - Full size is 1.7 oz for $38

Juice Beauty - Blemish Clearing Serum .17oz - Full size is 2 oz for $29

The red heart is the Nail File and the guys is the digital download

Well the new shipping doesn't show the older way of BB with a box. Like I know last months showed BB 04.

The only reference to BB on there is under shipper ref BB1732206


----------



## pixiesoap (Feb 8, 2012)

Don't know why the first 3 look clickable, sorry it was my first time doing a "hidden" post.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Janamaste (Feb 8, 2012)

I like that box. I want to try the Juice Beauty and the Jouer. The nail file is a cute bonus for Feb.


----------



## smokeyeyesbytam (Feb 8, 2012)

can somebody post a picture of what their info card says??

I'm just so curious!!!!


----------



## freyabecca (Feb 8, 2012)

I just got my box!!! Should I share what I got?


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 8, 2012)

another great box! I would be happy with it



> Originally Posted by *pixiesoap* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The $20 is for 2 packages (3 in each pack) Same for the Eye Rock the price is $13 for 2 packages.
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 8, 2012)

those of you that have received your box, did you all get a shipment confirmation before you received it?


----------



## kdrzrbck (Feb 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *freyabecca* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my box!!! Should I share what I got?



umm.. *YESSS!!!*


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Feb 8, 2012)

MOST DEFINITELY!!! We are all so curious as to the different types of boxes!! I won't be getting mine for atleast another 10 days though D:. I still want to know! XD


----------



## CalliMac (Feb 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> those of you that have received your box, did you all get a shipment confirmation before you received it?



Yes! I did. I got it yesterday though and it said it shipped on the 6th. Then it got here today. Crazy fast!


----------



## freyabecca (Feb 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CalliMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! I did. I got it yesterday though and it said it shipped on the 6th. Then it got here today. Crazy fast!



I got my shipping confirmation today and my box came today as well.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Feb 8, 2012)

That's an even better deal! I didn't notice that! I seriously don't know what I would do with 6 lip tattoos though... I don't think I would wear them for Halloween 6 times.    Also, Your box looks AWESOME!
 



> Originally Posted by *pixiesoap* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The $20 is for 2 packages (3 in each pack) Same for the Eye Rock the price is $13 for 2 packages.
> 
> ...


----------



## freyabecca (Feb 8, 2012)

dermalogica -Daily Microfoliant
EYE ROCK - Designer Liner
Jouer - Luminizing Moisture Tint
Juice Beauty - Blemish Clearing Serum

Lifestyle Extra


Supersmile - Powdered Mouthrinse
Digital Download
My Box.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Feb 8, 2012)

AHHHH! I am loving everyone's boxes and I still have not even received my shipping notice! I would love any one of the boxes that you guys have shown so far!


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 8, 2012)

no conf for me either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so sad



> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> AHHHH! I am loving everyone's boxes and I still have not even received my shipping notice! I would love any one of the boxes that you guys have shown so far!


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 8, 2012)

Someone pointed out to me that the boxes were not shipped via Streamlite. If these boxes shipped via USPS then it won't have the box # on it from my previous experience.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Birchbox is REALLY keeping things in the dark this month! LOL


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Feb 8, 2012)

I wonder if we will get the same box? I guess we will have to wait and see! I really hope I get the Jouer tinted moisturizer, I have been looking for a good one. My skin is SO fair though it's hard to find a shade light enough. I would be happy with the lip stick too!



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> no conf for me either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so sad


----------



## likenothing (Feb 8, 2012)

I haven't received a shipping confirmation yet. But I really hope I get the dermalogica -Daily Microfoliant! I've tried it before and loved it.


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Feb 8, 2012)

I don't have a confirmation yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Everything looks really cool! How exciting


----------



## shannonashleys (Feb 8, 2012)

I ordered Birchbox for the first time last month, but did it one day late so this is my first time to get one. I'm excited and just received a shipment conf earlier today this is what it said:

Hi Shannon,

Welcome to Birchbox! Your box has shipped and is making its way to your front door. We've included a mix of samples we think you'll love, from all-time favorites to our latest discoveries.

Mine was sent UPS Mail Innovations, which I dont much care for because first UPS sends it to your local USPS then you have to wait for your local USPS to sort it and give it to you which takes twice as long as if they just sent it USPS. Oh well I'm just happy to be getting my box soon! It says my box was shipped the 6th and its already in Austin , TX today (which is about 45 mins to my local USPS), but says the "projected delivery date" is Feb 13. I called UPS MI and they said it could take up until the 17th before it is considered "late". 

Thanks to all those posting their boxes! I love seeing what everyone else has received!!!SUBMIT


----------



## shannonashleys (Feb 8, 2012)

Weird... how did that "submit" get in there?!?


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Feb 8, 2012)

super cool monica!  woohooo~







> Originally Posted by *monica75052* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I got my email too!*
> 
> ...


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Feb 8, 2012)

i really wish that they would ship the west coasts first so that we can get a chance of getting it at the same time as others.. few people have gotten theirs already, most haven't even shipped and i usually don't get mine until the 20th-22nd, when everyone else already have it and is waiting for the next month ):


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Feb 8, 2012)

they are not making things easy for you are they? 
hahahaaaa.  its exciting seeing the boxes!  im not going to look at my acct  and be surprised!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  im anxious for this box!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone pointed out to me that the boxes were not shipped via Streamlite. If these boxes shipped via USPS then it won't have the box # on it from my previous experience.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Birchbox is REALLY keeping things in the dark this month! LOL


----------



## Steffi (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm on the east coast(southeast VA) and still no notice for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Feb 8, 2012)

Alright so I've noticed that it isn't really the location that birch box bases there shipments off of.. I think its certain types of boxes o.o


----------



## likenothing (Feb 8, 2012)

is everyone's shipment notice mentioning your adventurous side? i have a feeling that means you'll get the lip tattoos or the eye sticker things.

i hope to not get either of those things. but as long as i don't get another perfume sample, i'll be happy.


----------



## oOliveColored (Feb 8, 2012)

If my box contains one of those stupid lip tattoos I may be taking another break from birchbox.


----------



## Janamaste (Feb 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *oOliveColored* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If my box contains one of those stupid lip tattoos I may be taking another break from birchbox.



To each their own, but I can't imagine dropping BB over *one* of the items in the box.


----------



## Janamaste (Feb 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *oOliveColored* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If my box contains one of those stupid lip tattoos I may be taking another break from birchbox.



To each their own, but I can't imagine dropping BB over *one* of the items in the box.


----------



## goldenmeans (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah, the lip tattoos are tacky, but I don't think I'd dump BB if I got them. But I have the classic selection chosen in the beauty style section, so hopefully I won't get them.

I'm in NY and I haven't gotten a shipment notification yet.


----------



## likenothing (Feb 8, 2012)

neither could i. i've never been happy with any of the perfume samples, and sometimes theres only one or two things in the box that i _really_ like. but for $10 a month, i can't complain.


----------



## Lilith McKee (Feb 8, 2012)

Hello!

I just wanted to say Hi!  I have been lurking the past few weeks, and I am totally excited about getting my February Birchbox!  It will be my first one so this should be totally a fun surprise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)  I haven't gotten my shipping notice but I am sure it will pop up in a few days.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lilith McKee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I just wanted to say Hi!  I have been lurking the past few weeks, and I am totally excited about getting my February Birchbox!  It will be my first one so this should be totally a fun surprise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)  I haven't gotten my shipping notice but I am sure it will pop up in a few days.



Welcome to Makeup Talk! When your box arrives you've got to let us know what you think of the items you got.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CRB882 (Feb 8, 2012)

I've been a lurker for far too long, but I've been meaning to join. What finally pushed me over was to see that apparently my friend's band, Green River Ordinance, has a sampler included. They're such great, talented guys. I hope that everyone takes a listen!

I got my tracking info today. It's already in the suburbs (I live in Chicago) so hopefully I'll get it tomorrow or Friday. I'm a little concerned about the delivery method. Will it change to USPS? UPS doesn't deliver to my apartment, so that won't work for me.


----------



## sillylilly05 (Feb 8, 2012)

i just want a beauty blender please!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm East Coast over here in NC and haven't received my shipment notification yet either. Can't wait til I do! This month's boxs look impressive so far!!


----------



## francie nolan (Feb 8, 2012)

Hello Everyone!

I have been lurking for a few months now so I finally decided to join. I love reading these birchbox threads. It's so fun to see what everyone gets in their boxes. I feel like I'm always the last one to get a box since I live in California and shipping takes so darn long.

Anyway, I was extremely satisfied with my January box and can not wait for the February box!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Feb 8, 2012)

then i must get the unlucky box every month because mine always arrives at the end of the month ):
 



> Originally Posted by *BeautyPhoenix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Alright so I've noticed that it isn't really the location that birch box bases there shipments off of.. I think its certain types of boxes o.o


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Feb 8, 2012)

Yes, UPS brings it to your nearest post office that will distribute it to you.  So it will be with your regular mail.
 



> Originally Posted by *CRB882* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been a lurker for far too long, but I've been meaning to join. What finally pushed me over was to see that apparently my friend's band, Green River Ordinance, has a sampler included. They're such great, talented guys. I hope that everyone takes a listen!
> 
> I got my tracking info today. It's already in the suburbs (I live in Chicago) so hopefully I'll get it tomorrow or Friday. I'm a little concerned about the delivery method. Will it change to USPS? UPS doesn't deliver to my apartment, so that won't work for me.


----------



## sillylilly05 (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm in Ohio and i haven't got mine either!


----------



## CRB882 (Feb 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, UPS brings it to your nearest post office that will distribute it to you.  So it will be with your regular mail.



That's a relief. Thanks!


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 8, 2012)

The first "unboxing" video for Feb. is on You Tube!


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 8, 2012)

And here's the video.


----------



## francie nolan (Feb 9, 2012)

here's another one too:

mod note: Video inserted. To insert a video click on the image that looks like a green film reel, insert the Youtube link and click submit.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 9, 2012)

Wow, that was fast!


----------



## Pattycakes (Feb 9, 2012)

I am yet another lurker who finally decided to join! 

My box shipped yesterday via UPS Mail Innovations.  It's 0.4870.  I also got the shipment notification that talks about "tapping into my adventurous side".  I hope it does, because the unboxings so far don't look *too* adventurous!  Maybe the adventurous ones got something totally different?

I really, really want more makeup in the boxes.  This is my 3rd.  I did, however, choose nail products as being what I'm most likely to splurge on, because they're my obsession  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pattycakes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am yet another lurker who finally decided to join!
> 
> ...








 *Welcome to Makeup Talk! So glad you are here! *


  ​ 
Hope you enjoy the boards!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 ​


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pattycakes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am yet another lurker who finally decided to join!
> 
> ...


Yay! Another lurker has joined us!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> When your box comes you need to post what you got along with your thoughts of what you got.

I have to agree, I would love Birchbox sending out more makeup. I actually posted on my Facebox wall an open "letter" to Birchbox and other subscription companies that instead of doing boxes with random themes like "innovations" or "romance" that they should do ones like "all about the face", "all about the eyes" or "all about the lips" and focus on items in that theme.

Here's an example of what I mean.

All about the eyes. A box containing four to six items that have to do with the eyes.


A mascara - can be full size or deluxe size, frankly I rather get deluxe/travel size mascaras because those should be changed out every three to four months any ways.
An eyeliner- can be full size or deluxe size
An eye cream, firming lotion or something similar
An eyeshadow or loose pigment
An eyelash conditioner
A primer
Eye drops
brushes

All about the lips, same like all about the eyes.


lip liner
lip gloss/stick
lip conditioner
lip scrub
lip balm
lip tattoos or other bling item
brushes

All about the face.


primer
bb cream
moisturizer
anti-aging stuff
concealer
foundation
blush
bronzer
brushes

There can be ones about all about the hands - manicures, nail polish, conditioners, strengthening products, nail art, nail tools, brushes, dotting tools, etc, etc. Ones about the hair can include styling products, cleansing products, hair accessories, etc. There's just soooo much. OR even if the box isn't a theme like that add products from one of each region - one eye item, one lip item, one facial item, one body item, one hair item but tie the things together so it makes better sense.


----------



## KimJorg (Feb 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will stab something if I get another perfume sample....


 AGREED! I hate that they send perfume samples- I can walk into any department store and load up on samples if I wanted to


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm weird....I love perfume samples. I carry them in my bag all the time


----------



## Pancua (Feb 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *WarPaint1739* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm weird....I love perfume samples. I carry them in my bag all the time


Since I have such a hard time with perfumes meshing with my body chemistry, I like to be able to experiment over a couple of days to see if something is going to work for me. It can be a real PITA sometimes to just get samples so I really enjoy having perfume samples sent to me.

I would never, in a million years, have guessed that Juicy Couture would have worked for me either. I can't even begin to explain just how excited I am that it does. Would never have even tried it if I hadnt gotten it as a sample.


----------



## mari anne (Feb 9, 2012)

I love the perfume samples too. With the exception of the Estee Lauder counter, the two department stores here never have any samples. The ULTA doesn't ever have them either. I am envious of people who live in larger cities where stores just give you a bunch of samples.


----------



## daisy351 (Feb 9, 2012)

mine is out for delivery, but I just moved so I don't know what time the mail comes.  Hopefully soon!


----------



## kdrzrbck (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm just not that into perfume.. I mean I wear it everyday but its not something that I get excited over.


----------



## shannonashleys (Feb 9, 2012)

Weird... My box said it was in Austin, TX (about an 45 mins from me) yesterday, but today it says Dallas, TX (about 4 hrs from me). This is why i don't really care for Mail Innovations. But I will post when I finally do get my box!


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 9, 2012)

still no confirmation!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was one of the first ones to get one last month


----------



## shannonashleys (Feb 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yay! Another lurker has joined us!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> When your box comes you need to post what you got along with your thoughts of what you got.
> ...


That is a fantastic idea!! Maybe you should do a box of your own  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## krystlbear (Feb 9, 2012)

I was deleting emails last night and deleted my tracking and it's not in the trash. Now I don't know where my package is. I guess I just gotta wait.


----------



## kdrzrbck (Feb 9, 2012)

you should be able to track it from your account as well starting tomorrow (assuming that they finally update the pages tomorrow).


----------



## Pancua (Feb 9, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *krystlbear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was deleting emails last night and deleted my tracking and it's not in the trash. Now I don't know where my package is. I guess I just gotta wait.


You should have the tracking information in your Dashboard with your tracking number.


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Feb 9, 2012)

I am getting so impatient I really want to know what the products I am going to get are &gt;&lt; I REALLY hope I get the glitter tattoo lips and one of the juice products.. i wouldn't mind getting the beauty blender too from what I've seen so far no one has gotten it yet.


----------



## iamlaurelanne (Feb 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> still no confirmation!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was one of the first ones to get one last month



I'm still waiting too! Although I always seem to be one of the last people to get their box.


----------



## ladygrey (Feb 9, 2012)

Me either! I'm getting super duper impatient. 
 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> still no confirmation!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was one of the first ones to get one last month


----------



## GinaM (Feb 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me either! I'm getting super duper impatient.



 Me either.


----------



## StellaSunshine (Feb 9, 2012)

Ugghh!  I keeping checking my email to see if I received a confirmation.  Nothing yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 9, 2012)

No confirmation for me yet either. Presumably this means we are getting a different box than those who have received their's. I'm so excited to try any of the products on the february page, but that smile mouthrinse stuff is one thing I want REALLY bad, I'm not sure why I'm so obsessed with it though.


----------



## kdrzrbck (Feb 9, 2012)

No confirmation yet for me either...


----------



## galaxiigrl (Feb 9, 2012)

Wow, I just checked my mail and my Birchbox was there! I never received a shipping confirmation e-mail, but that's okay, because this way it was a total surprise! I'll post later with info about the contents of the box (and hopefully a photo).


----------



## Pancua (Feb 9, 2012)

I suspect they will send everything out tomorrow since that is the day shipping is to be finalized.


----------



## DangimMEAN (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank god for this forum. I haven't received my shipping confirmation either and I was freaking out! It's good to know I'm not the only one. My gift subscription ends this month and they haven't sent me anything to renew yet and I'm really worried that I'll miss a month.


----------



## xlinds15x (Feb 9, 2012)

No confirmation yet, and I'm slightly happy about that because all the unboxing's that I've seen _dont _have a beauty blender, which I'm crossing my fingers for!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Feb 9, 2012)

me either and me either...   patiently waiting.............. 
 



> Originally Posted by *xlinds15x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No confirmation yet, and I'm slightly happy about that because all the unboxing's that I've seen _dont _have a beauty blender, which I'm crossing my fingers for!


----------



## francie nolan (Feb 9, 2012)

HOORAY!!  i finally got my delivery confirmation!

Projected Delivery Date: Feb 13 2012

also:

Weight (lbs.): 0.4460


----------



## Janamaste (Feb 9, 2012)

I got my confirmation!

My projected delivery date is MONDAY! 

I'm a little nervous though, the weight is only 0.3952


----------



## findmystars (Feb 9, 2012)

So, I'm a "lurker" and I love BB! I've been receiving BB for about 6 months and I guess you could say, I am easily amused! Because I've yet to be disappointed with boxes thus far! I got my shipping confirmation JUST NOW! And I had to share. Mine was shipped on the 7th, hopefully I'll receive it tomorrow!


----------



## thetalambda2002 (Feb 9, 2012)

Just got my shipping .3960. That is the smallest one ever............No clue what to expect, but hoping for a beauty blender  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## oOliveColored (Feb 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *WarPaint1739* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm weird....I love perfume samples. I carry them in my bag all the time



Me too. I very rarely ever wear perfume, so when I feel the need to be a little extra fancy I just grab one of the samples I have in my makeup case.


----------



## Amber Barrera (Feb 9, 2012)

Long time lurker first time poster! I'm getting my very first BB box this month &amp; I'm pretty excited. I just got my confirmation email &amp; it says:

Hi Amber,

Welcome to Birchbox! Your box has shipped and is making its way to your front door. We've included a mix of samples we think you'll love, from all-time favorites to our latest discoveries.

It says it was in New York yesterday &amp; will be delivered to CA the day after tomorrow. Which I'm super happy about considering I've heard how slow Innovations can be.

Weight (lbs.): 
0.3990
Projected Delivery Date:
Feb 11 2012


----------



## Tamala Nails (Feb 9, 2012)

Mine is out for delivery.  I just got the shipment confirmation today!  Mine weighs 0.4060


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 9, 2012)

Just got my shipping email! Expected on the 11th!! so excited.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Mine didn't say anything about my ~wild side so we'll see if that means anything!


----------



## Tamala Nails (Feb 9, 2012)

That is a great size for the Juice Beauty Serum.  that is some good stuff. 



> Originally Posted by *francie nolan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> here's another one too:
> 
> mod note: Video inserted. To insert a video click on the image that looks like a green film reel, insert the Youtube link and click submit.


----------



## Janamaste (Feb 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Tamala Nails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is out for delivery.  I just got the shipment confirmation today!  Mine weighs 0.4060



Post what you get! Please! (Your box weight is close to mine.)


----------



## lilyelement (Feb 9, 2012)

Just got my notice. This is what the shipment email said:

"Your February box has shipped. This month, we're shining the spotlight on you with exciting products designed to play up your best features (and maybe even tap into your adventurous side)."

Weight: 0.4410 lbs

Mine still shows in NY, but was received for processing yesterday. Hurry up and get to TX please!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm dying of excitement right now lol, mine weighs .4000


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 9, 2012)

I hate you all.




*still waiting for confirmation*





LOL


----------



## Liber Vix (Feb 9, 2012)

Longtime lurker here! Hey all!

Just got my shipping notice, my box is apparently 0.8170 pounds, but I'm not sure if that's accurate as the shipping date/location is all wonky, which the shipping notice advised me to ignore.

Excited about this one, I sort of like the forced element of surprise this month!


----------



## Pancua (Feb 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hate you all.
> 
> ...


Man, I really hope you don't have to deal with more shipping drama this month!


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 9, 2012)

me too! HOPEFULLY THEY ARE SAVING THE BEST FOR LAST




 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hate you all.
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 9, 2012)

My Beauty Army box is some where in Nevada. No confirmation from MyGlam or Birchbox yet. The Look Bag isn't set to ship until NEXT Friday. I'm so impatient! LOL I want my goodies NOW! LOL Or at the very least know what I'm getting.


----------



## kelliq (Feb 9, 2012)

Just got my shipping e-mail, too... mine is due on Valentine's Day, how sweet...  but I hate waiting, lol. The package weight is 0.4455.

p.s. Hi! Just joined. BB subscriber since September.


----------



## brandyboop (Feb 9, 2012)

Mine, too.  I'm trying to figure it out, because it looks like it is being delivered...but to somewhere in California tomorrow maybe?? So weird!



> Originally Posted by *Liber Vix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Longtime lurker here! Hey all!
> 
> ...


 Here's what mine looks like:

PackageID:
8705530759-01
Sequence Number:
051991207112288946
Zip Code:
92802
Weight (lbs.):
0.4800
Projected Delivery Date:
Dec 12 2011
       





Delivery Confirmation Information

*Delivery Confirmation Number: 9102969011966003020765*
Date/Time
Event Name
Location
10 Dec 2011 11:07 Package delivered by local post office
ANAHEIM, CA 10 Dec 2011 07:46 Package out for post office delivery
ANAHEIM, CA 10 Dec 2011 07:36 Package Sorted by local post office
ANAHEIM, CA 10 Dec 2011 07:07 Received by the local post office
ANAHEIM, CA 09 Dec 2011 11:29 Shipment Info Received by Post Office
ANAHEIM, CA 
Date
Description
Location
Dec 9 2011 Package transferred to Post Office ANAHEIM, CA Dec 9 2011 Ready for post office entry Fontana, CA Dec 9 2011 Package received by dest MI facility Fontana, CA Dec 7 2011 Package transferred to dest MI facility Logan Township, NJ Dec 6 2011 Package processed by Mail Innovations Logan Township, NJ Dec 6 2011 Package received for processing Logan Township, NJ


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 9, 2012)

Well my email did say to disregard any shipping information that appears to be from previous months, so I'm assuming your tracking number was used in Dec. and they haven't updated it yet!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Feb 9, 2012)

*i keep checking my email..*


----------



## brandyboop (Feb 9, 2012)

Ahhh Birchbox...they really wanted this month's box to be a mystery indeed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well my email did say to disregard any shipping information that appears to be from previous months, so I'm assuming your tracking number was used in Dec. and they haven't updated it yet!


----------



## KyleighKS (Feb 9, 2012)

Got my confirmation about an hour ago and my package should be here on the 13th!  That's the fastest I've ever gotten it.  Usually, I don't get mine until around the 21st or so.  My package weighs 0.4446 lbs, and the emails says, "This month, we're shining the spotlight on you with exciting products designed to play up your best features (and maybe even tap into your adventurous side)."


----------



## katzenstern (Feb 9, 2012)

You guys need to wait for an update, for your own shipments. 

The result below was from a previous shipment to someone else  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The tracking number was being used again for some reason. 



> Originally Posted by *brandyboop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine, too.  I'm trying to figure it out, because it looks like it is being delivered...but to somewhere in California tomorrow maybe?? So weird!
> 
> ...


----------



## jaimelesmots (Feb 9, 2012)

Surprise in the mailbox today! My Birchbox was sitting there waiting all happily for me!

My package was

  0.4891 Ibs

and my email confirmation message said:

"Your February box has shipped. This month, we're shining the spotlight on you with exciting products designed to play up your best features (and maybe even tap into your adventurous side)."

The letter in the box said

"Hi there,

Despite what greeting card companies would have you believe, February is a great time to focus on yourself. (And indulge in fancy chocolates, of course.) This month's samples are designed to highlight your awesomeness- and maybe attract a little attention. We've chosen exciting items from brands that are changing the way we think about familiar products.

Go online to learn more about your samples. The Birchbox Shop has everything from expert breakdowns to helpful product videos. You'll also find a fresh issue of the Birchbox Magazine, packed with inspiring beauty content.

xoxo,

Katia, Hayley &amp; the Birchbox Team"

Here's a picture of my box:





Contents:


Benta Berry- G-1 Moisturizing Face Cream- Full-size $22 (small white tube)- _I'm excited about this- I've been looking for a good mosturizer. I'm hoping a little goes a long way (sample is 3mL)._ _And really, $22 for 30mL of good face cream isn't such a splurge._ 
dermalogica- Daily Microfolian- Full-size $50- _I think this is the product I most wanted to get! I am in dire need of a good exfoliant! I've heard good things. We shall see!_

Jouer- Luminizing Moisture Tint in pearl- Full-size $38 (small black tube, 0.07fl.oz sample)- _again, I'm always looking for good skincare/face makeup, so we'll see how this works for me. (The last stuff I had gave me a rash, but it was cheap, so can't really expect anything from it)_

Violent Lips- Temporary Lip Tattoos in The Gold Glitteratti- Pack of 3-$15- _I'm not sure I'll really have any use for these, maybe the Renaissance Faire in the summer? There are lip tutorial videos at violentlips.com for anyone who was concerned ;-) _

Supersmile-powedered mouthrinse- Pack of 24, $16 (2 packets came w/BB)- _What a clever and functional Lifestyle Extra!! I'm a future speech-language pathologist so I'll be all up in people's faces, these would definitely be worth me having around!_

Digital Download- 6 free songs from Green River Ordinance- _I"m always looking for new music _


So far it seems like a great box! And there was no box number on the shipping box :-( otherwise I would share.


----------



## katzenstern (Feb 9, 2012)

Aren't you a lucky lady  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Happy V-day 







 



> Originally Posted by *Tamala Nails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is a great size for the Juice Beauty Serum.  that is some good stuff.
> 
> ...


----------



## ladygrey (Feb 9, 2012)

I finally got my shipping confirmation, and it's set to arrive on Valentine's Day! My package weight is .4500.


----------



## GinaM (Feb 9, 2012)

Just got my email saying my box has shipped but tracking info is no available at this time.  Oh well, at least I know it is on its way.


----------



## brandyboop (Feb 9, 2012)

Wow!  Great fast response from BB:


Thanks so much for being in touch! I'm so sorry for the confusion regarding your February tracking information! 
 
You'll want to keep your attention solely on tracking updates pertaining to the month of February (as you can see it also lists tracking from December which does not regard your Birchbox). Your February tracking updates should be loaded shortly! Our shipping carrier, Mail Innovations will deliver your Birchbox to your local post office and then USPS will step in to deliver your Birchbox to your address. Once your Birchbox arrives at your local post office, the embedded link on your Mail Innovations online tracking package will activate! 
 
***I did not know that mail/shipping carriers reused confirmation numbers*****


----------



## katzenstern (Feb 9, 2012)

I'll receive my birchbox by Monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

I wish I'd receive beauty blender!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm hoping for a beauty blender, too. We'll see!!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Feb 9, 2012)

I am SO happy they dropped Streamlite! I might actually get my box before the end of the month now!


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm constantly asked how do I keep an eye on Birchbox's pages. I cheat. I use a browser add on called Speed Dial and since I'm familiar with how Birchbox does their urls I add the urls to a Speed Dial which auto checks for me at what ever time interval I want. As you can see in the image I have all 22 box urls there and it's currently 404ing (which is a sever code saying that it can't find the page requested). Once the pages are loaded the page name will change with something like Birchbox: February 2012 | Birchboxes | Birchbox just as it does with the link for January.



 

​


----------



## brandyboop (Feb 9, 2012)

Zadidoll-I'm sure we would all agree that we really appreciate you always getting us this information.  Fascinating how that works.


----------



## Amber Barrera (Feb 9, 2012)

Oops, not Innovations. I was thinking about Streamlite.


----------



## GinaM (Feb 9, 2012)

I would love feedback from anyone who is subscribing to The Look Bag or Beauty Army. I considered joining but after looking at both of their sites it seems like the brands they feature are lesser known ones. Thanks in advance for any feedback.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Feb 9, 2012)

I agree.. Streamlite stinks for people on the west coast!
 



> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am SO happy they dropped Streamlite! I might actually get my box before the end of the month now!


----------



## Pancua (Feb 9, 2012)

Nice one!
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm constantly asked how do I keep an eye on Birchbox's pages. I cheat. I use a browser add on called Speed Dial and since I'm familiar with how Birchbox does their urls I add the urls to a Speed Dial which auto checks for me at what ever time interval I want. As you can see in the image I have all 22 box urls there and it's currently 404ing (which is a sever code saying that it can't find the page requested). Once the pages are loaded the page name will change with something like Birchbox: February 2012 | Birchboxes | Birchbox just as it does with the link for January.
> 
> ...


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Feb 9, 2012)

Zadidoll I saw you all up on the myglam page! XD


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would love feedback from anyone who is subscribing to The Look Bag or Beauty Army. I considered joining but after looking at both of their sites it seems like the brands they feature are lesser known ones. Thanks in advance for any feedback.



I got my first beauty army box last week, and I loved everything in it. I haven't got to pick my Feb. samples yet though.

I will get my first look bag this month..supposedly, but no news on it so far and I placed my order on Jan. 31.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Feb 9, 2012)

My very first Birchbox weighs .3950 lbs and should be here Monday! Squee!


----------



## kdrzrbck (Feb 9, 2012)

Wow not gonna lie this is seriously impressive! LOL
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm constantly asked how do I keep an eye on Birchbox's pages. I cheat. I use a browser add on called Speed Dial and since I'm familiar with how Birchbox does their urls I add the urls to a Speed Dial which auto checks for me at what ever time interval I want. As you can see in the image I have all 22 box urls there and it's currently 404ing (which is a sever code saying that it can't find the page requested). Once the pages are loaded the page name will change with something like Birchbox: February 2012 | Birchboxes | Birchbox just as it does with the link for January.
> 
> ...


----------



## thetalambda2002 (Feb 9, 2012)

What is seriously impressive is how under the wraps this month is. I have never been so anxious!!


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi everybody! I've been stalking this thread for weeks and I finally joined today. I also have not yet received confirmation for my February Box yet....I'm so anxious! This will be my third box and I hope this one is s good as the last two!

PS....I'm X-ing my fingers for a Beauty Blender  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JaSmine Rose (Feb 9, 2012)

Bah! Still no conformation



I usually get one around 7th-10th.


----------



## Evening Star007 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey Guys I just had to make a post to tell you I just got my birch box today. No email, no confirmation number, not sure why I have it so early but its here. Sadly I did not receive a beauty blender. What I did get was:

1.Eye Rock Design Liners- Comes with 4 styles

2.Shu Uemura - Nourishing Protective Oil

3.Kiehl's -Dark Spot Solution

4. Juice Beauty-Blemish Clearing Serum

5.Super smile - Powdered mouthrinse (x2)

6. Digital download to some company.

 I am kinda underwhelmed with this months birchbox. I will be giving most of this away. I would have loved to have gotten a beauty blender or a blush.


----------



## NikkiS (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi all! I'm also a newly joined lurker. Since the cat is out of the bag, I can say what I received:

My box arrived today and it included:

The download

Supersmile Powered Mouthwash

Shu Uemura Nourishing Protective Oil (smells heavenly)

Eye Rock Designer Liner

Juice Beauty Blemish Serum and Kiehl's Dark Spot Solution

I'm pretty excited about the last two products because I did add on my profile that I tend to get pesky blemish marks.


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 9, 2012)

welcome to the club! me either! I feel so left out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i want a beauty blender too !!
 



> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everybody! I've been stalking this thread for weeks and I finally joined today. I also have not yet received confirmation for my February Box yet....I'm so anxious! This will be my third box and I hope this one is s good as the last two!
> 
> PS....I'm X-ing my fingers for a Beauty Blender  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 9, 2012)

love your box!! Jealous!!
 



> Originally Posted by *NikkiS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi all! I'm also a newly joined lurker. Since the cat is out of the bag, I can say what I received:
> 
> ...


----------



## Tamala Nails (Feb 9, 2012)

Nice box!  There are several boxes I would gladly love!  If mine has the Microfoliant or the JB Blemish Serum I will be hapy.

I know this should be better for products one has never tried before but it doesnt hurt to get products you know are good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *NikkiS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi all! I'm also a newly joined lurker. Since the cat is out of the bag, I can say what I received:
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 9, 2012)

im not checking this thread anymore till i get my confirmation, it cant be good for my health to be so jealous! lol


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 9, 2012)

I am anxiously waiting to leave work in the hopes that MAYBE my box willl already be there.


----------



## daisy351 (Feb 9, 2012)

I got the same box that some other girls have mentioned:


dermalogica -Daily Microfoliant
EYE ROCK - Designer Liner
Jouer - Luminizing Moisture Tint
Juice Beauty - Blemish Clearing Serum

Lifestyle Extra


Supersmile - Powdered Mouthrinse
Digital Download


----------



## onematchfire (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm a newly joined lurker, too.

I'm in Ohio, and haven't yet received my shipping notice, which is making me crazy since I'll be out of town tomorrow through Sunday.

I'd love anything that folks have shown so far except the stick on eyeliner, lip tattoos and the dark spot cream.  I REALLY want the Dermalogica exfoliator and the Supersmile since I travel a ton for work!

I have both of the Juice Beauty items in full size and they're wonderful.


----------



## JennyDBV (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi everyone ! I am new and I just received my first Birchbox today! Here is what I received: 

Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant

Eye Rock Designer Liner

Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint in pearl

Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Serum 

Extras: Supersmile Powdered Mouthrinse

            6 free tunes from Green River Ordinance.

I love it but was hoping for a beauty blender, maybe next month !


----------



## RiceCakes (Feb 9, 2012)

I been reading this Forum for a couple days now and I HAD to sign up. I got my first box last month and I loved it! I'm so glad I signed up for this thing.

This waiting is killing me!


----------



## jaimelesmots (Feb 9, 2012)

Can anyone find a BB #?


----------



## Pancua (Feb 9, 2012)

It's usually listed on your account online. Not on the packaging.
 



> Originally Posted by *jaimelesmots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can anyone find a BB #?


----------



## Stemarber (Feb 9, 2012)

I got an email a few hours ago that my box shipped and when I checked I saw it was delivered! After a small fiasco (my mailbox was stuck, but I bumped into my mailman and he opened it for me), I got my box. SO HAPPY WITH IT.

I got the Beautyblender sponge I was hesitating to buy! And good thing I did  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My box had no number on the outside as it usually does, but it weighed .4533

Here is what I got:


Beautyblender sponge - I'm thrilled with it.
Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant - I love this brand and look forward to trying this out.
Eye Rock Designer Liner - I don't plan on using these, but perhaps I'll sell it on eBay or give it away to a friend.
Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint - I love Jouer and I actually already received this sample. I believe my color is Golden. I received Pearl, which is too light for me. I will probably give it away.
EXTRA: Nail file - Cute for the purse
EXTRA: Digital Download - Interesting. I've never heard of the band, but I look forward to hearing them.


----------



## jaimelesmots (Feb 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's usually listed on your account online. Not on the packaging.



It was on the packaging last month, although I don't have a picture.


----------



## RiceCakes (Feb 9, 2012)

Congrats on the beauty blender! Now that I know SOMEONE out there got one, I really want my box to come in.

No confirmation yet :/.


----------



## RiceCakes (Feb 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got an email a few hours ago that my box shipped and when I checked I saw it was delivered! After a small fiasco (my mailbox was stuck, but I bumped into my mailman and he opened it for me), I got my box. SO HAPPY WITH IT.
> 
> ...



Congrats on the beauty blender! Now that i know someone got one, I really want my box. Still no confirmation yet. :/


----------



## Stemarber (Feb 9, 2012)

Pardon the ugly picture (it's on my Blackberry) but I wanted to show you guys before I got too lazy, haha.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got an email a few hours ago that my box shipped and when I checked I saw it was delivered! After a small fiasco (my mailbox was stuck, but I bumped into my mailman and he opened it for me), I got my box. SO HAPPY WITH IT.
> 
> ...


 i'm hoping since we got our confirmations at the same time we got the same box. THIS LOOKS AMAZING. Except that I really want the smilerinse stuff, but I'll probably just order it, lol.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jaimelesmots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> It was on the packaging last month, although I don't have a picture.



Interesting, mine didn't have it on the packaging last month.


----------



## TXSlainte (Feb 9, 2012)

I wasn't going to do any sneaking around tryng to figure out what's in my box this month, but here I am. I got my shipping email today, but it was actually shipped 2 days ago, and my box  is already in Austin, TX. The stated weight is .4069 with an estimated delivery date of Monday, February 13. Since it's in Austin, I'm thinking it will probably arrive on Saturday. Good thing #1 - no Streamlite! Good thing #2 - looks like NO PERFUME SAMPLES!

I'm not going to peek at any more info until after I get my box. Really.


----------



## goldphishe (Feb 9, 2012)

I received mine yesterday.


----------



## francie nolan (Feb 9, 2012)

sounds like you got the best box!
 



> Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got an email a few hours ago that my box shipped and when I checked I saw it was delivered! After a small fiasco (my mailbox was stuck, but I bumped into my mailman and he opened it for me), I got my box. SO HAPPY WITH IT.
> 
> ...


----------



## lady41 (Feb 9, 2012)

Wht is look bag? I couldn't find it on fb...and their page didn't tell a whole lot..it it more known brands or lesser known ones like alot of the sampling services? When did it launch?


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 9, 2012)

The Look Bag looks to have launched last month. February would then be their 2nd month.


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Feb 9, 2012)

Got my shipping notice just now! Can't wait!! 

Weight (lbs.): 
0.4490
Projected Delivery Date:
Feb 14 2012


----------



## galaxiigrl (Feb 9, 2012)

Here's my Birchbox that I received today! It looks like the people who got their box today have one of two possible boxes. My shipping confirmation came a few hours after I had opened the box. Weight was 0.4100 lbs, projected delivery date was Feb. 13th (Hah!).





Here's a list of the products I got:

-Eye Rock Designer Liner

-Kiehlâ€™s Clearly Correctiveâ„¢ Dark Spot Solution 

-Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Serum

-SHU UEMURA Essence Absolue Nourishing Protective Oil

Lifestyle Extra:

-Supersmile Powdered Mouthrinse

-Birchbox Digital Download

I would be happier if I didn't get so many facial skincare items, because they all seem to make me break out, but for $10 (plus BB points for reviewing the products on their website), I'm not complaining.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Feb 9, 2012)

whats the digital download?
 



> Originally Posted by *daisy351* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the same box that some other girls have mentioned:
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 9, 2012)

Digital downloads are anything you can download to your computer - video games, music, books, etc. In this case it's music probably in MP3 format.


----------



## tameloy (Feb 9, 2012)

I am new to the group and just got my first Birchbox last month and loved it. My Feb box shipped on the 6th and I can't wait to see what I get. Question: is there a thread that compares sample programs? Right now I subscribe to BB, Bluum (for mom &amp; baby - so far not a fan) and today I joined Beauty Army. I am still on the fence about My Glam from what I've seen. I want to narrow it down to just 2. I'm due to have my first baby any day now and won't be out shopping anymore (I'm a product junkie!!!) and wanted something that could be delivered to my house. So far I love Birchbox!


----------



## Steffi (Feb 9, 2012)

Got confirmation email today!

Box weighs 0.4490, says it'll be here Monday but it's in Durham, NC (I'm in SE Virginia), so it'll likely be sooner.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am new to the group and just got my first Birchbox last month and loved it. My Feb box shipped on the 6th and I can't wait to see what I get. Question: is there a thread that compares sample programs? Right now I subscribe to BB, Bluum (for mom &amp; baby - so far not a fan) and today I joined Beauty Army. I am still on the fence about My Glam from what I've seen. I want to narrow it down to just 2. I'm due to have my first baby any day now and won't be out shopping anymore (I'm a product junkie!!!) and wanted something that could be delivered to my house. So far I love Birchbox!


 I've previously done comparisons of companies I was subscribe to at the time (it excludes anything I signed up for in 2012 or companies that launched in 2012).

We also have a group for all the other subscription companies - https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/23639/subscription-sampling-programs - and one specifically for Birchbox and one for MyGlam since those are the two most popular subscription companies members of MUT are part of. See my signature for the links to the groups.


----------



## DangimMEAN (Feb 9, 2012)

Yah Zadidoll... you are awesome! When I had a problem with Birchbox you were the first person I thought to go too! Thanks so much for your efforts every month!


----------



## daisy351 (Feb 9, 2012)

It's a music download, but the link they sent doesn't work for me...
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Digital downloads are anything you can download to your computer - video games, music, books, etc. In this case it's music probably in MP3 format.


----------



## xlinds15x (Feb 9, 2012)

SO Jealous you got the BeautyBlender, *fingers still crossed!*



> Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got an email a few hours ago that my box shipped and when I checked I saw it was delivered! After a small fiasco (my mailbox was stuck, but I bumped into my mailman and he opened it for me), I got my box. SO HAPPY WITH IT.
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *daisy351* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's a music download, but the link they sent doesn't work for me...


The link worked for me.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Feb 9, 2012)

right, but what is the download that they are including?
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Digital downloads are anything you can download to your computer - video games, music, books, etc. In this case it's music probably in MP3 format.


----------



## DangimMEAN (Feb 9, 2012)

OMGGG i really want THIS box.


----------



## jayeldubya (Feb 9, 2012)

I haven't gotten a shipment email yet but I'm not to worried  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I'm going to LOVE this months box!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> right, but what is the download that they are including?



Its 7 songs by a group called Green River Ordinance. So far they sound kind of like the fray to me? Not really my thing but it might grow on me.


----------



## Yeseniaw87 (Feb 9, 2012)

Haha I live in Portsmouth and mine is showing Norfolk location!



> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got confirmation email today!
> 
> Box weighs 0.4490, says it'll be here Monday but it's in Durham, NC (I'm in SE Virginia), so it'll likely be sooner.


 My box is also .4410 lbs



> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my notice. This is what the shipment email said:
> 
> ...


----------



## daisy351 (Feb 9, 2012)

Really?  I've tried it in firefox, chrome and ie and get this messaage:

Uh oh, bitly couldn't find a link for the bitly URL you clicked.

Most bitly URLs are 4-6 characters, and only include letters and numbers (and are case sensitive)



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The link worked for me.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 9, 2012)

I've sent them a Tweet about it.


----------



## daisy351 (Feb 9, 2012)

Do you have the full link for it?  They only sent the abbreviated link, and maybe my computer is having trouble with that for some reason.
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Its 7 songs by a group called Green River Ordinance. So far they sound kind of like the fray to me? Not really my thing but it might grow on me.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 9, 2012)

It came at the bottom of my "your box shipped email". Once I get to the page it had me enter my email then sent me a link to the actual download.


----------



## pinktergal (Feb 9, 2012)

I've been a BB member since November, but just joined the group today after months of lurking. I still haven't gotten my ship confirmation, either. I'm not impressed with the lip tattoos, the music download, or the paste-on eye liners, but I'll probably get at least one since my profile is 'trendsetter'. I would like the Beauty Blender, the Exude lipstick, and the Colorscience bronzing powder, but not much else this month is lust-worthy for me. I'm also a "mature" gal, so I doubt I'll get any blemish treatments, or a least I hope not! I already have the full size Jouer tinted moisture, so a mini in my approximate shade would be nice.

I also subscribed to Glambag, and this will be my first month for that, and Beautybar's Sample Society, which ships in March.  Yes, beauty products are my crack.




.


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 9, 2012)

Im kind of disapointed in my box this month. Im normally not but i feel like i only got sample packets! Im not too upset theres always a dud and i got one.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Feb 9, 2012)

man, i hope i get the blender! as many others i've been eyeing them but was too cheap to buy one!

no notice yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinktergal (Feb 9, 2012)

Forgot to say, I'm a Box 8, so if anyone has gotten that one yet, I'd love to know what's in it!


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 9, 2012)

I got my notice the same day I got it but I live in manhattan so i get it quicker than most. lol


----------



## channelzero (Feb 9, 2012)

Count me among those *thrilled* to see bb using someone other than Streamlite! 

Mine should be getting here tomorrow or the next day...shipping weight is .4900. Everything looks amazing, I can't wait to see what I get!


----------



## daisy351 (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh, ok, it works with that link.  I didn't even see that link there until you pointed it out.  It doesn't work with the link written on the card, at least for me...
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It came at the bottom of my "your box shipped email". Once I get to the page it had me enter my email then sent me a link to the actual download.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Feb 9, 2012)

ME TOO! I want my confirmation!!! lol

 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hate you all.
> 
> ...


----------



## Diana Mangual (Feb 9, 2012)

all of this months samples sound fun! the beauty blender!!! omfg!!!&lt;3 and i dont know why people complain about perfume samples i love that!!! you never have to buy a full size LOL...im so jealous i want birchbox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Feb 9, 2012)

just saw i got a conf. #

unfortunately it's the wrong one, the item for the number they gave me was delivered to VA in NOV '11. LOL!


----------



## Lilith McKee (Feb 9, 2012)

I am at least glad to know I am not the only person who hasn't received their shipping confirmation.  I am so excited for my first BirchBox!!!


----------



## goldenmeans (Feb 9, 2012)

Came home from work to find mine. I got:

- Beautyblender

- Eye Rock eyeliner

- Jouer- Luminizing Moisture Tint

- Mineralogie- Ultimate Cream Concealer

Extras:

- Chuao Chocolatier- Spicy Maya ChocoPod

- Digital download from some people who look like they live in Brooklyn

Good timing on the Jouer and Mineralogie stuff, as I've been looking for a new tinted moisturizer since the Garnier BB stuff is an orange disaster on me. The color of the concealer looks like it will work on me, which is nice.

But I'm not gonna lie- I'm disappointed I didn't get the heart-shaped nail file...

The weight was 0.403.


----------



## kristbla (Feb 9, 2012)

So, I am new to Birchbox.  Last month was my first and I love it.  I have not received my Feb. box yet, but I did get my shipping confirmation.  The box weighs .4840.  Anyone else have this weight??  I can not wait to see what I get!!!!


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Feb 9, 2012)

no shipping confirmation yet


----------



## MandyWiltse (Feb 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just saw i got a conf. #
> 
> unfortunately it's the wrong one, the item for the number they gave me was delivered to VA in NOV '11. LOL!


 Don't worry, it will update with the correct tracking information! They are recycling tracking numbers and it will update with yours once it's in their system =)


----------



## Janine Voegt (Feb 9, 2012)

I got my confirmation today. My box weighs .4111 and is supposed to arrive Monday. I hope it's a good box. My last couple of boxes were soso.


----------



## Amber Barrera (Feb 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Forgot to say, I'm a Box 8, so if anyone has gotten that one yet, I'd love to know what's in it!



How do you know what box you are?


----------



## Ahal1305 (Feb 9, 2012)

I got the confirmation for my FIRST box!! So excited, it should be here on the 11th! It weighs 0.4030 &amp; my e-mail said " We've included a mix of samples we think you'll love, from all-time favorites to our latest discoveries."


----------



## Ahal1305 (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh &amp; box BB-001


----------



## Steffi (Feb 9, 2012)

Mine is now showing it's at Norfolk...or rather that Norfolk's received the info.  I live in Chesapeake.

 



> Originally Posted by *Yeseniaw87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha I live in Portsmouth and mine is showing Norfolk location!
> 
> My box is also .4410 lbs


----------



## Steffi (Feb 9, 2012)

If I like the perfume sample I'm happy to have it.  Means less often I have to -buy- perfume.  Plus I can stick the sample in my purse.

I really hope I don't get those stupid lip tattoos....but they mentioned something about my adventurous side in my email...


----------



## Amber Barrera (Feb 9, 2012)

Where do you find what number box you are receiving?


----------



## freyabecca (Feb 9, 2012)

Same box I received. I think the Moisture Tint was so tiny. Hardly a deluxe sample.
 



> Originally Posted by *JennyDBV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone ! I am new and I just received my first Birchbox today! Here is what I received:
> 
> ...


----------



## goldphishe (Feb 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kristbla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, I am new to Birchbox.  Last month was my first and I love it.  I have not received my Feb. box yet, but I did get my shipping confirmation.  The box weighs .4840.  Anyone else have this weight??  I can not wait to see what I get!!!!


 mine was .4890 which is pretty close. https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-fYsAsbcdJ80/TzMdxo5PmII/AAAAAAAAAy8/UVmxD51jjY0/s912/IMG_20120208_201325.jpg


----------



## xokrysten (Feb 9, 2012)

Whoa! For the past 2 months I got the confirmation date on the 10th, but this month I got the confirmation AND received my box in the mail BEFORE the 10th. AMAZING. So glad they said goodbye to Streamlite!


----------



## Ahal1305 (Feb 9, 2012)

It's in your account info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amber Barrera (Feb 9, 2012)

Yay! I'm BB-001 too! Thanks for the help.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Barrera* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay! I'm BB-001 too! Thanks for the help.



That's the SKU # used as an internal reference code. It's not your actual box #. We all have BB-001  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> when it comes to our monthly subscriptions. Actual box # will be listed under the BOX tab at the top but it won't be active until tomorrow at the earliest.


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Feb 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Barrera* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay! I'm BB-001 too! Thanks for the help.



I am BB-001 aswell anyone gotten that box yet?


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Feb 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> That's the SKU # used as an internal reference code. It's not your actual box #. We all have BB-001  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> when it comes to our monthly subscriptions. Actual box # will be listed under the BOX tab at the top but it won't be active until tomorrow at the earliest.


 oh damn D:


----------



## pinktergal (Feb 9, 2012)

This is on the Birchbox home page: " Whether your blending your eye shadow....".   Shudder!  Don't they have proof-readers? I think they need new copy writers who got beyond 4th grade grammar.


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Feb 9, 2012)

I am so sad on many counts.  One no email or box yet.  The music download I already got that for free.  I am really sad.  I hope I have a good box.  I am hoping this month that I dont get anything for dry skin again hehehehe.  I am doing really good about not knowing what it in the boxes.  All i know is that there could be a beauty blender.  I have not watched any videos, or read anything about what else is in the boxes.  I even put my hand up to the screen when I see there is going to be a picture lol


----------



## ahkae (Feb 9, 2012)

Has anyone seen this?

https://www.birchbox.com/teenvogue

So is this a separate box you will have to by like Gorgeous on the Go and Here Comes the Bride? Or a Vichy box?  

I have yet to receive my shipping confirmation either. For some reason, I'm extremely patient with Birchbox but not with MyGlam.


----------



## freyabecca (Feb 9, 2012)

Ahkae,

I put my email in. Is this different the the regular box?


----------



## Jwls750 (Feb 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ahkae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone seen this?
> 
> ...


That's weird, so does everyone already subscribed already get a teen vogue box? How does that work??


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Feb 9, 2012)

Actually it sounds more likely that its a whole new subscription thing by birchbox which is probably aimed more towards the younger generation since birchbox does often give products for olden women. 



> Originally Posted by *ahkae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone seen this?
> 
> ...


----------



## ahkae (Feb 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *freyabecca* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahkae,
> 
> I put my email in. Is this different the the regular box?



I'm wondering the same thing.

Here's what I saw from Teen Vogue's Facebook:

Quote: Weâ€™re teaming up with BIRCHBOX to guarantee you rock your prom this year! Visit birchbox.com now to receive a party-perfect selection of beauty products handpicked by Teen Vogueâ€™s Eva Chen when you purchase a Birchbox membership. Reserve your box here: http://bit.ly/w90do3


----------



## freyabecca (Feb 9, 2012)

Hmm..I guess I will see what it says when they email me. I may try both for a month to see what the difference is.


----------



## jayeldubya (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh wow. That is just unprofessional.
 



> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is on the Birchbox home page: " Whether your blending your eye shadow....".   Shudder!  Don't they have proof-readers? I think they need new copy writers who got beyond 4th grade grammar.


----------



## lunadust (Feb 9, 2012)

it looks like its a gift with purchase. a freebie for a  new subscription to birchbox.


----------



## baiservole1177 (Feb 9, 2012)

I just got the info that my birchbox weighs 0.4510lbs! So excited to see whats in it. Projected delivery date is Valentines Day, luckily on my profile it will show me what their mailing me on the 11th... so 1 more day till I find out &lt;3


----------



## sillylilly05 (Feb 10, 2012)

They have my tracking number wrong  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's saying that i live in NE and should get my package nov 12, 2011 LOL... now i won't be able to stalk it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(


----------



## Laura Marie (Feb 10, 2012)

Still waiting for my shipping confirmation =(

Hope I get a beauty blender!!


----------



## Deb Davenport (Feb 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got confirmation email today!
> 
> Box weighs 0.4490, says it'll be here Monday but it's in Durham, NC (I'm in SE Virginia), so it'll likely be sooner.



mine is 0.4490 too. i just got my confirmation today, but it will more then likely take a week to get over here,


----------



## sillylilly05 (Feb 10, 2012)

Mine was too!! From Nov but the state was Nebraska lol what is going on!


----------



## sillylilly05 (Feb 10, 2012)

Then i will cancell and resubscribe! lol
 



> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it looks like its a gift with purchase. a freebie for a  new subscription to birchbox.


----------



## heyitsrilee (Feb 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ahkae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone seen this?
> 
> ...


 Maybe this is just a sponsored box for an upcoming month (similar to the Cynthia Rowley box they did a little while back)? It sounds interesting though!


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Feb 10, 2012)

mine is 0.4459 - i think i am getting it today.
 



> Originally Posted by *Deb Davenport* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> mine is 0.4490 too. i just got my confirmation today, but it will more then likely take a week to get over here,


----------



## melissamiss (Feb 10, 2012)

I recently got my shipping confirmation email yest saying my box went out the 7th, and today it says its in SF already! I can probably expect my box tomorow or sat, fastest EVER, Im so glad they stopped using streamlite &gt;.&lt; I'm actually excited about my birchbox again since my others took SOOOOO long =]


----------



## calexxia (Feb 10, 2012)

PackageID:
  Sequence Number:
041100209120297022
Zip Code:
  Weight (lbs.):
0.4417
Projected Delivery Date:
Feb 14 2012
Hmm...interesting.

And I TOTALLY signed up to be notified about the Teen Vogue box.


----------



## SarahNerd (Feb 10, 2012)

I haven't gotten a notice yet, links aren't live, and it's killing me! I suck at waiting!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm obsessively checking the box section of the website to see which one I got but it's not up yet. My box should be here tomorrow, though. ahhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## krystlbear (Feb 10, 2012)

My box is out for delivery.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kdrzrbck (Feb 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SarahNerd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't gotten a notice yet, links aren't live, and it's killing me! I suck at waiting!



Still no notification for me either


----------



## sihaya (Feb 10, 2012)

Me 3!! this is my first box and so I am very excited and anxiously waiting!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Feb 10, 2012)

hahahaaaa..  GOOD STUFF!!!!! 



> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is on the Birchbox home page: " Whether your blending your eye shadow....".   Shudder!  Don't they have proof-readers? I think they need new copy writers who got beyond 4th grade grammar.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 10, 2012)

Woot! Got my ship notice!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Feb 10, 2012)

*look what i just got!!!!  sounds like eye stickers or lip tats to me!!!!  {{any ideas???}}*

Hi dena,

Your February box has shipped. This month, we're shining the spotlight on you with exciting products designed to play up your best features (and maybe even tap into your adventurous side).


----------



## kdrzrbck (Feb 10, 2012)

Finally shipment!!!

Weight .3580

ETA 2/14

Looks like it actually shipped on the 8th


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Feb 10, 2012)

my box weight is 0.3880...    anyone else have this weight yet?


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Feb 10, 2012)

me too..   i hope it get here sooner!!!!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *kdrzrbck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally shipment!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 10, 2012)

It bothers me that the tracking info says it was delivered in December. WTH?? I prefered  the Streamline delivery, at least with that one you knew where your box was. Anyway, I am just glad it finally mailed out.


----------



## VegasLover75 (Feb 10, 2012)

I already got mine and it was not Valentine themed at all, very disappointing!!  I got gold lip tats, which might be fun but not sure where I will wear them.  Just not impressed at all.  This is the first birchbox that I haven't liked!  It's usually my favorite.  Mine weighed .4970 and was delivered yesterday.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Feb 10, 2012)

*what was the clue they gave you with your shipping info?????  im trying to figure out what may be in mine..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

 



> Originally Posted by *VegasLover75* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I already got mine and it was not Valentine themed at all, very disappointing!!  I got gold lip tats, which might be fun but not sure where I will wear them.  Just not impressed at all.  This is the first birchbox that I haven't liked!  It's usually my favorite.


----------



## wagz379 (Feb 10, 2012)

I finally got my shipment email too, on one screen it says estimated delivery is 2/14 but in another it says Out for Delivery! Woot!

FWIW I live less than 2 hours away from NYC and I usually receive my box (and shipment confirmation emails) first.

Also my box weighs .366...  I'd love a Beauty Blender but I think I really want to try the eyeliner thingies!!!



> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My very first Birchbox weighs .3950 lbs and should be here Monday! Squee!


----------



## lunadust (Feb 10, 2012)

mine was projected to be delivered tuesday, but its at my local post office already! yay for quicker shipping!


----------



## wagz379 (Feb 10, 2012)

Also, when I log in to Birchbox.com, I can see the list of products in the February boxes, but when I click on Box it still shows January box.  Clearly this is being done on purpose to try and lessen complaints (like last month, the "I didn't get what was pictured in my box" things).  I've noticed a lot more happy comments in this month's thread and I absolutely do not blame them for keeping it all under wraps.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm trying to figure out why my box went from New York to Mass to Jersey, when I'm in maryland lol. And all those dates are Feb. 2012, so its not old info. Hopefully it will get here tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinktergal (Feb 10, 2012)

Just got my tracking number! Where do you see the package weight?  I just tracked the shipment number but it's not showing anything yet. But I'm a #8 box. Anyone get this box yet?


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my tracking number! Where do you see the package weight?  I just tracked the shipment number but it's not showing anything yet. But I'm a #8 box. Anyone get this box yet?


How do you know your an 8?


----------



## JaSmine Rose (Feb 10, 2012)

Woohoo! out for delivery as of 8:50am today! 

Weight 0.4540

Projected date is Feb 13 but when you place the USPS tracking into USPS tracker on their website it says our for delivery  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can't wait! Would be cool if they nixed the downloadable songs and gave me the lip tats and  the stick on liner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> really would like to see this Beauty Buffer. I will post pics around 1pm (est) Mail usually gets here around noon.


----------



## NaturalGeek (Feb 10, 2012)

_I've been lurking around for a while and have benefited from many a post. So I thought, why not contribute something?  Here it goes_: 






I received my Birchbox yesterday (Thu, 2/9) and here's what I got:


 *Dermalogica  |*  Dail Microfoliant   _(0.45oz / 13 g) Decent size. To me, this is the one product I am happy about_ 
*Eye Rock  |*  Designer Liner           _Those are a joke! They're made of clothy stuff, reminds me of lightweight interfacing (if you sew, you'll know...). What a waste!_

*Jouer  |*  Luminizing Moisture Tint  _A tiny sample (0.07oz / 2.3 ml) in the shade 'pearl'. A bit dark at first (for me), but it seems to adapt. Very pearly, i.e. shiny. Might use as a subtle highlighter.    _

*Juice Beauty  |*  Blemish Clearing Serum    _(0.17oz / 5 ml) I have dry/combination skin and rarely break out, so... don't know._


*Lifestyle Extra*


*Supersmile  |*  Powdered Mouthwash  _A little sachet (x2) into which you add water. Seems like a useful thing for on-the-go, i.e. plane travel or late night out.  Why not..._ 
*Birchbox Digital Download*


*Six free tunes from Green River Ordinance  *_Meh! I quite like Indie Rock, but all I found so far from them are cover songs.  Not ma thang!_ 
 

_My thoughts:_

*I am **glad I didn't get those ridiculous lip tattoos, but those eyeliner things aren't better, in my opinion - maybe fun for for teens, but not me.  I really would have loved to get the Beauty Blender instead.  They could even have kept the pearly cream and the pimple stuff in exchange.  *

*The Dermalogica exfoliant is nice, and who can't use mouthwash every now and then.  *

*The tunes are not my thing at first glance, and I do feel that's too much of hit &amp; miss to send to everybody.  But then again nice promotion for them.  Whatever... *



* *

*Botton line:  *

*It is what is - a sampling service for 10 bucks incl. free shipping.  It's a nice little gift/surprise each month.  Nothing too exciting for me this month, but all in all, I got my money's worth, I guess.  *




_Sorry, the spoiler feature was a bit awkward.  Somehow I ended up with a spoiler within a spoiler within a spoiler.  Ah well, look at it as a safety feature for you, as in 'are you sure you want to spoil the surprise' and 'are you really sure?!'  



_


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Feb 10, 2012)

OMG FINALLY.....shipping confirmation!

my weight is 0.4520....says it won't be here til the 14th. I'm still soooo excited though!


----------



## pinktergal (Feb 10, 2012)

That's the email I got.  Are you a #8 box, too? I just hope it's NOT lip tattoos!  I also got a download link for Green River Ordinance. Gotta say, this is NOT why I joined Birchbox. If I want music (which I don't, being tone deaf), I'd go to ITunes.
 



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *look what i just got!!!!  sounds like eye stickers or lip tats to me!!!!  {{any ideas???}}*
> 
> ...


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Feb 10, 2012)

PackageID:
MI12003bb1759081
Sequence Number:
041020209120919069
Zip Code:
89148
Weight (lbs.):
0.3720
Projected Delivery Date:
Feb 15 2012
        Just got my shipping confirmation. Seems pretty light. I actually hope I don't get a beauty blender. I have 2 and I dont use them. I was told through twitter that I would be getting a special box this month since this is my 13th month with them. 

Cant wait to see. I could do without the lip and eye tattoos but it looks like everyone got one of those. Mine says adventurous side as well.


----------



## Laura Marie (Feb 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sillylilly05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They have my tracking number wrong  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's saying that i live in NE and should get my package nov 12, 2011 LOL... now i won't be able to stalk it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(




Mine says the same thing =( uhh... I live in Texas.


----------



## kdrzrbck (Feb 10, 2012)

How do you know that you're box 8?
 



> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's the email I got.  Are you a #8 box, too? I just hope it's NOT lip tattoos!  I also got a download link for Green River Ordinance. Gotta say, this is NOT why I joined Birchbox. If I want music (which I don't, being tone deaf), I'd go to ITunes.


----------



## pinktergal (Feb 10, 2012)

It was on my last month's package label

.



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you know your an 8?


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Feb 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *look what i just got!!!!  sounds like eye stickers or lip tats to me!!!!  {{any ideas???}}*
> 
> ...



I just received the exact same message! wonder if we're getting the same box. Mine is already in Atl, should get it before the 14th.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Isabelsjewely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I just received the exact same message! wonder if we're getting the same box. Mine is already in Atl, should get it before the 14th.



That's what mine said as well so I think it may be a stock email message.


----------



## kdrzrbck (Feb 10, 2012)

The box #'s change every month so just b/c it was 8 last month doesn't mean it'll be 8 this month.



> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It was on my last month's package label
> 
> .


----------



## lunadust (Feb 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It was on my last month's package label
> ...



they don't send you the same box every month.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> That's what mine said as well so I think it may be a stock email message.



Love your new pic! So cute.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Feb 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Love your new pic! So cute.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## monica75052 (Feb 10, 2012)

*Mine said the same thing.  And my box weighs .4790 lbs.  I'm hoping I get a beauty blender.  I would love to try it.  If not, then I will just go buy one.  I really don't care for the eyeliner stick on's.  I use liquid eyeliner and I have a steady hand.  So I will probably swap with someone if I get those.  *
 



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *look what i just got!!!!  sounds like eye stickers or lip tats to me!!!!  {{any ideas???}}*
> 
> ...


----------



## Animekitten (Feb 10, 2012)

I got my confrmation and it's weight 0.8380 also suppose to get it by the19th!


----------



## VegasLover75 (Feb 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *what was the clue they gave you with your shipping info?????  im trying to figure out what may be in mine..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


Here is my clue:

Your February box has shipped. This month, we're shining the spotlight on you with exciting products designed to play up your best features (and maybe even tap into your adventurous side).


----------



## monica75052 (Feb 10, 2012)

*Does anyone know what time Birchbox updates their website with the new month's boxes?  Just wondering....  **sigh** 




*


----------



## Pancua (Feb 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *monica75052* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Does anyone know what time Birchbox updates their website with the new month's boxes?  Just wondering....  **sigh**
> 
> ...



Last month they did it a couple days after shipping.


----------



## Tuscanyb450 (Feb 10, 2012)

Received my box today even though it says Feb 14 delivery. There is no BB# on this box any longer but it does contain the following info under the label.

ID:1107-10/SEQ:5,185

February 2012 Birchbox 

0lbs 7oz

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/February-2012/February12box7

Shipped UPS delivered by USPS 

Weight 0.4380

Beauty Blender

Dermalogica Microfoliant .45oz

Eye Rock Designer Liner 4 pairs of different variety

Jouer Moisture Tint (Pearl) .07fl oz

Heart Nail File

Download songs 6 free


----------



## pinktergal (Feb 10, 2012)

Oh, okay. I didn't know that. Thanks.



> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> they don't send you the same box every month.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Feb 10, 2012)

where do you see box #8??   is it on your bb page??  mine is still jans box info......
 



> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's the email I got.  Are you a #8 box, too? I just hope it's NOT lip tattoos!  I also got a download link for Green River Ordinance. Gotta say, this is NOT why I joined Birchbox. If I want music (which I don't, being tone deaf), I'd go to ITunes.


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Feb 10, 2012)

The links are updated!!!!

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/February-2012/February12box1

Just change the box # at the end to see the different boxes


----------



## Pancua (Feb 10, 2012)

I just want to know what box I am getting!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Feb 10, 2012)

Aloha! I just signed up because I lurk here quite a bit, I figured might as well get in on the conversation! 





I got my Birchbox email this morning and here is what it said, no adventurous side clue for me, but it is my first box, so I don't know if that matters or not...

 "We've included a mix of samples we think you'll love, from all-time favorites to our latest discoveries."


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Feb 10, 2012)

It just means that your number hasnt updated.  UPS is reusing tracking numbers right now so just wait and yours should be listed there soon.
 



> Originally Posted by *sillylilly05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They have my tracking number wrong  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's saying that i live in NE and should get my package nov 12, 2011 LOL... now i won't be able to stalk it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 10, 2012)

I wanna know so bad lol, I never realized how impatient I am!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Feb 10, 2012)

Oh, and my box weighs 0.3740. It's projected delivery date is TOMORROW, the 11th, already. 




 I have no clue how that's going to happen when according to tracking it's still in NJ, and I'm on the West Coast, we'll see I guess?


----------



## 7layerscreative (Feb 10, 2012)

Just got mine in yesterday! There are photos on my blog:

http://7layersofcreative.tumblr.com/post/17346418530/february-2012-birchbox

I got:


beautyblender The original beautyblender
dermalogica Daily Microfoiliant
Eye Rock Designer Liner
Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint
Nail File (Heart Shaped)
Birchbox Digital Download: 6 free tunes from Green RIver Ordinance


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Feb 10, 2012)

Alright so it seems like its impossible to get the dream combination I want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but ah well hopefully I will get two of the items I want. it looks like about four of the 22 selection of boxes do have viva la juicy.. so probably the new people (like me) will be getting that.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Feb 10, 2012)

Whoa, how do I delete a post? Earlier it said to submit my post again because it didn't work and now I scroll up and see two posts.


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Feb 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Indeed Ms. Super Moderator! Grats!


----------



## Pancua (Feb 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whoa, how do I delete a post? Earlier it said to submit my post again because it didn't work and now I scroll up and see two posts.



I took care of it for you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Feb 10, 2012)

Nevermind. 



 Someone works fast around here. Thanks.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Feb 10, 2012)

You work so fast I didn't even see that post! 



 Super fast!


----------



## monica75052 (Feb 10, 2012)

*I checked them out and I am hoping I get one of the following box #'s 4, 6, 7, 10, 13, 14, 16, or 17.  Crossing my fingers!!!*
 



> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The links are updated!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Pancua (Feb 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Isabelsjewely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed Ms. Super Moderator! Grats!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 10, 2012)

The good news is I don't see a box I'd be disappointed with. I'd love a beauty blender, but I'd also love that full size lipstick. I guess we'll see!!


----------



## monica75052 (Feb 10, 2012)

*Ahh you got one of the boxes I want.  Have fun!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*
 



> Originally Posted by *Tuscanyb450* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Received my box today even though it says Feb 14 delivery. There is no BB# on this box any longer but it does contain the following info under the label.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pancua (Feb 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The good news is I don't see a box I'd be disappointed with. I'd love a beauty blender, but I'd also love that full size lipstick. I guess we'll see!!



The only thing I really do not want is the lips or the liners. I'd be willing to trade both of those for a blender  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Feb 10, 2012)

I wouldn't mind 3, 8, 13, possibly 21.. If i get the eyerock would anyone want to switch for the lipstick or lip tattoos?


----------



## rendismith (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi everyone! I have been lurking around this post for some time now and finally decided to join!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is going to be my second birchbox and Im loving it so far. I went to the birchbox website and saw they had a live chat box open so I asked when they would be changing over the the February boxed and they replied with the 15th so its gonna be a few more days


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I really do not want is the lips or the liners. I'd be willing to trade both of those for a blender  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



I'm definitely less interested in the lipstickers than anything else, but I'm sure I'd wear them out one night with enough liquid courage . My boyfriend would hate them though, he doesn't even like to kiss me when I'm wearing chapstick lol.


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Feb 10, 2012)

now see I think that they would be fun! lol  Is that a full sized compact that I am seeing on some of those boxes?


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *rendismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone! I have been lurking around this post for some time now and finally decided to join!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is going to be my second birchbox and Im loving it so far. I went to the birchbox website and saw they had a live chat box open so I asked when they would be changing over the the February boxed and they replied with the 15th so its gonna be a few more days



According to my ship date, I should have mine by then...so I guess I won't be spoiling my surprise, lol. Maybe I should be happy about that!


----------



## lilyelement (Feb 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just want to know what box I am getting!



Same here. My box is in Austin today so I won't be getting it until Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## monica75052 (Feb 10, 2012)

*Lets hope we get it in the Dallas area by tomorrow.  My tracking # says mine is in Coppell, TX. And that was yesterday.*
 



> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. My box is in Austin today so I won't be getting it until Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## RiceCakes (Feb 10, 2012)

Just got shipping confimation this morning.

Weight is 0.3790

Seems pretty light to me, fingers crossed for the beauty blender.

I should be getting it on the 14th.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm pretty sure, since it's my first box, I'm going to have past stuff in mine, so I'm HOPING for box #20. I don't see me being lucky enough to get a beautyblender this month.

Taking the super light weight of my box into consideration (0.3740) I bet I end up with box 21 or 22. siiigh. lol.

I would be happier with the nail polish, cute nail file, and Dermalogica samples in box 20 than those.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 10, 2012)

Im jealous of everyone knowing where their box is! Mine just says the following:

*Tracking information for this piece is unavailable at this time. Tracking may take 24-48 hours after your mail piece has shipped. Please check back at a later time for additional information. *


----------



## kdrzrbck (Feb 10, 2012)

Oh they all look pretty good!! 

I really want a beauty blender and the jouer tinted moisturizer.. My box seems pretty light so I'm hoping thats a possibility  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wish they'd update our page so it would show us whats coming in our own personal boxes.


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm really hoping for Lucky#7 or #13




 fingers X-ed!


----------



## lilyelement (Feb 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *monica75052* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *Lets hope we get it in the Dallas area by tomorrow.  My tracking # says mine is in Coppell, TX. And that was yesterday.*


 Lucky! I find that whenever it gets to Coppell, the next day it hits my post office and they deliver that day (if it gets there early in the morning). Post a picture of what you get!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 10, 2012)

Since mine was just sent today I bet I am getting one of the last boxes, which all have a perfume sample  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> o well!


----------



## iamlaurelanne (Feb 10, 2012)

I finally got my shipping confirmation, but when I track it I get the "tracking info is unavailable at this time, please allow 24 hours to update blah blah blah" (this is typically the case for me, so I'm not concerned) so I'm not sure when it will arrive yet, but I'm glad it finally shipped out!


----------



## RiceCakes (Feb 10, 2012)

Well, I won't get to see my boyfriend on V-day but Atleast I will have my birchbox. HAhah.


----------



## jaimelesmots (Feb 10, 2012)

Did anyone else notice that box 20 was pink instead of brown?


----------



## Deb Davenport (Feb 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *makeupgooroo8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> mine is 0.4459 - i think i am getting it today.



let me know what you get when you do get yours. i am hoping violent lips is in it.


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Feb 10, 2012)

Yeah I know how that is.. I won't be getting my birch-box even SHIPPED until the 15th though cause this is my first month and I only signed up on the 6th so I am lucky to be getting a Feb box to begin with XD. However I am hoping to at least get the NYX products I ordered at cherry culture or my 'myglam bag'. 



> Originally Posted by *RiceCakes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I won't get to see my boyfriend on V-day but Atleast I will have my birchbox. HAhah.


----------



## RiceCakes (Feb 10, 2012)

Googled My glam bag. Saw Michelle Phan on the webpage, Now must buy. Thanks lol


----------



## calexxia (Feb 10, 2012)

My sister got hers today (North Carolina). I gotta love her though--she first sent me a picture of a flask, a U by Kotex tampon, and several pieces of chocolate, saying THAT was what she got--the special Birchbox "period kit".


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Feb 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jaimelesmots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else notice that box 20 was pink instead of brown?



Im loving that pink box! They should switch to that one!


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Feb 10, 2012)

LOL that would be hilarious if they had something like that that would like you try the latest brands of pads and tampons and new types of chocolate in different flavors to help you deal along with possible coupons on discounts for pamprin or something! XD
 



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My sister got hers today (North Carolina). I gotta love her though--she first sent me a picture of a flask, a U by Kotex tampon, and several pieces of chocolate, saying THAT was what she got--the special Birchbox "period kit".


----------



## Deb Davenport (Feb 10, 2012)

Just checked and my box should be in on the 14th. that is the earliest i will have every gotten a box. usually it is the 20th or something.

how ever i only want box 13. and my chances of getting that one are slim.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i would really love violent lips.


----------



## krystlbear (Feb 10, 2012)

I got box 16. Not too thrilled about it, but I can't wait to try everything out.


----------



## calexxia (Feb 10, 2012)

Boxes I really dig this month: 6, 13 (My lucky number!). NONE of them really suck, although I'd obviously rather not receive 21 or 22, since they have stuff I've already gotten.


----------



## Deb Davenport (Feb 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *RiceCakes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Googled My glam bag. Saw Michelle Phan on the webpage, Now must buy. Thanks lol



they are currently sold out i tried to sign up to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## monica75052 (Feb 10, 2012)

*I will definitely post pictures.  Maybe I will get lucky and my box will be waiting for me when I get home.  *
 



> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lucky! I find that whenever it gets to Coppell, the next day it hits my post office and they deliver that day (if it gets there early in the morning). Post a picture of what you get!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## krystlbear (Feb 10, 2012)

I got box 16. Not too thrilled about it, but I can't wait to try everything out.


----------



## skylola123 (Feb 10, 2012)

I Finally received my notification today but it says it has already been shipped since the 8th.

I had one question there was a link to download those free songs on my e-mail. Did everyone else get the link in their e-mail that had their confirmation code?


----------



## RiceCakes (Feb 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Deb Davenport* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> they are currently sold out i tried to sign up to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Ugh I just saw that. Now I'm trying to get it to notify me when it's available and It won't load. :/


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Feb 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Deb Davenport* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> they are currently sold out i tried to sign up to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Don't worry just register with your email and they will send you an email as soon as it opens it should be opening sometime later this month jut in time to register for march  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## mari anne (Feb 10, 2012)

I will be happy with any box except 6,7,12 or 13. There is at least one thing I want to try in all the other boxes.


----------



## Yeseniaw87 (Feb 10, 2012)

my box was received and sorted out at my local post office this morning, hopefully ill get it today or tomorrow


----------



## katzenstern (Feb 10, 2012)

I just couldn't be more curious 






These links are working! 

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/February-2012/February12box1

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/February-2012/February12box2

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/February-2012/February12box3

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/February-2012/February12box4

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/February-2012/February12box5

......... 

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/February-2012/February12box22

(22 boxes in total)

oh by the way, BB#20 was the only one in hot pink box! I don't know why??


----------



## automaticeyesx (Feb 10, 2012)

It looks like my dream box is an impossible combination. But I'll be happy if I at least get a beauty blender or lipstick.


----------



## wagz379 (Feb 10, 2012)

Did anyone get the Exude Lipstick yet? Is it full size? It looks very interesting.

I looked at all of the boxes and the only things that i've received in the past that I would not want again were the Jouer gloss, a Juicy perfume sample, the Fashion Tape, and the Juice Apple Peel.  Besides the lip tattoos I really would like everything else!


----------



## francie nolan (Feb 10, 2012)

okay I definitely want box #20.


----------



## heyitsrilee (Feb 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katzenstern* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh by the way, BB#20 was the only one in hot pink box! I don't know why??


 The pink boxes are for Birchbox subscribers who are celebrating one year with Birchbox, I believe. So if you've been a subscriber since Feb. 2011, you will most likely get Box #20.

Also, it looks as though they are shipping Orofluido back out in some boxes! This is by far my favorite thing I have ever gotten in a Birchbox. I hope they mess up and send it to me again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Feb 10, 2012)

I am getting the special 1 year box this month but my shipping weight seems too light to have that big derm thing in there ??


----------



## krystlbear (Feb 10, 2012)

Anyone have the full link for the digi download? The small link on my card isn't working.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *krystlbear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone have the full link for the digi download? The small link on my card isn't working.




There is a link in the shipment confirmation email!


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Feb 10, 2012)

OK soooo I just checked my tracking info....and my box is out for delivery! OMG I'm sooooo excited! Is it bad that I have to go somewhere but I'm procrastinating leaving until the mail lady gets here??


----------



## Tulipp (Feb 10, 2012)

I just got my shipping confirmation. My box weighs: 0.4890

I wonder what it could beeeee!   

Also, when I click on the shipping number for tracking, it takes me to the UPS website and it's year is 2011, etc. I'm assuming it's just a mistake? Right?


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 10, 2012)

This is the email I got regarding my question on the shipping # that said it was delivered in December.

  Thanks so much for being in touch! I'm so sorry for the confusion regarding your February tracking information! 

You'll want to keep your attention solely on tracking updates pertaining to the month of February. Please note that it can take up to 48 hours for your tracking number to become valid. I took a look at your tracking information and according to the latest update, your Birchbox is safely making its way to you! 

Our shipping carrier, Mail Innovations will deliver your Birchbox to your local post office and then USPS will step in to deliver your Birchbox to your address. Once your Birchbox arrives at your local post office, the embedded link on your Mail Innovations online tracking package will activate! 

Please let me know if you need further explanation or assistance! Thank you in advance for your patience and understanding.  While you wait, I invite you to take a look out our February Spoiler video! 

We hope you love your February Birchbox!

xo,

Audrey

*Audrey Van Roosen*

Birchbox | Operations Associate


----------



## krystlbear (Feb 10, 2012)

I deleted that email a few days ago by mistake.



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## atrid (Feb 10, 2012)

Wow! It's amazing how fast this month's boxes are getting here. This will be my quickest one yet! Out for delivery today. I wish the website would show which box I was getting already. I am always so impatient with that even if I will be getting the actual box in about 3 hours. haha I will post a picture once I get to my mailbox after my last class today!


----------



## Tamala Nails (Feb 10, 2012)

This is the same box I got.  Hey if anyone want to swap products for polish im your girl (amalata on MUA) lol I would love microfoliants or even the juice beauty serum or dark mark correctot thingy.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *galaxiigrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's my Birchbox that I received today! It looks like the people who got their box today have one of two possible boxes. My shipping confirmation came a few hours after I had opened the box. Weight was 0.4100 lbs, projected delivery date was Feb. 13th (Hah!).
> 
> ...


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 10, 2012)

You get the pink box for your 13th box, but you have to have been a year subscriber (meaning you bought the whole year at once) and your 13th month must be the start of your second year subscription (purchased another full year) of you have been going month my month, you can't get the pink box even if its your 13th month. They have been doing the pink boxes for a while, they are usually #BB13 in the list.
 



> Originally Posted by *katzenstern* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just couldn't be more curious
> 
> ...


----------



## BehindtheLashes (Feb 10, 2012)

The violent lips is kinda cool I guess.  Jouer (already have a full size) and Orofluido is up for trade.


----------



## galaxiigrl (Feb 10, 2012)

It looks like this was box #11. Were you happy with it, Tamala? I would've preferred a makeup item in place of one of the facial skincare items. This is my second month of Birchbox, and so far the only "makeup" items I've received are the Zoya nail polish in "Kendal" (loved that) and the stick-on eye liner things in this box. I'll try one of the eye liners out on a day when I don't have to leave the house! Who knows, I might end up liking it. I won't prejudge. 
 



> Originally Posted by *Tamala Nails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is the same box I got.  Hey if anyone want to swap products for polish im your girl (amalata on MUA) lol I would love microfoliants or even the juice beauty serum or dark mark correctot thingy.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />








> Originally Posted by *galaxiigrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's my Birchbox that I received today! It looks like the people who got their box today have one of two possible boxes. My shipping confirmation came a few hours after I had opened the box. Weight was 0.4100 lbs, projected delivery date was Feb. 13th (Hah!).
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 10, 2012)

Birchbox retweeted someone who used the stick on eyeliners and they looked really good on her!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Feb 10, 2012)

i want them all!  hahahaaaa..  i honestly dont mind..  after the FIT i threw last month over getting those 2 creams and then ended up LOVING them both so much... i have faith BB will send me some good stuff!  and if i am not interested i am sure i can swap!
 



> Originally Posted by *monica75052* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I checked them out and I am hoping I get one of the following box #'s 4, 6, 7, 10, 13, 14, 16, or 17.  Crossing my fingers!!!*


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Feb 10, 2012)

anyone get BLK DNM Perfume 11 perfume sample?  like it?


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 10, 2012)

this was your second month? what box did you get?



> Originally Posted by *galaxiigrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It looks like this was box #11. Were you happy with it, Tamala? I would've preferred a makeup item in place of one of the facial skincare items. This is my second month of Birchbox, and so far the only "makeup" items I've received are the Zoya nail polish in "Kendal" (loved that) and the stick-on eye liner things in this box. I'll try one of the eye liners out on a day when I don't have to leave the house! Who knows, I might end up liking it. I won't prejudge.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Feb 10, 2012)

is that box 13?  thats the one i want!!!   im dying to try the orofluido.....   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *BehindtheLashes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The violent lips is kinda cool I guess.  Jouer (already have a full size) and Orofluido is up for trade.


----------



## galaxiigrl (Feb 10, 2012)

Last month I got box #5, which contained FIX Malibu Immaculate Complexion Advanced Antioxidant Serum (made my chin break out in those deep, under-the-skin pimples);
Algenist Firming and Lifting Cream (made my skin totally freak out: breakouts, dry scaly patches... I realized after it has wheat in the ingredients, and I'm gluten intolerant, so I'm going to give this one away); Juicy Couture Perfume (I actually liked this, though not enough to purchase the full size); Zoya Feel Collection nail polish in Kendel (loved this too, I might buy it someday when I've earned enough points); and the Wichcraft Granola, which is not gluten-free so I gave it to my husband.

This month I got box #11, which you can see in my post above. I'm hoping that the Kiehl's Dark Spot Solution will help clear up the dark spots left on my chin from the breakouts I got from last month's products!



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> this was your second month? what box did you get?





> Originally Posted by *galaxiigrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It looks like this was box #11. Were you happy with it, Tamala? I would've preferred a makeup item in place of one of the facial skincare items. This is my second month of Birchbox, and so far the only "makeup" items I've received are the Zoya nail polish in "Kendal" (loved that) and the stick-on eye liner things in this box. I'll try one of the eye liners out on a day when I don't have to leave the house! Who knows, I might end up liking it. I won't prejudge.


----------



## JaSmine Rose (Feb 10, 2012)

Sorry ran late. OK so here is my box for February.





CONTENTS:

Colorscience pro Glow and go travel puff

use these handy, powder-filled puffs to keep your skin shine-free and luminous while you're out on the town.

Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant

Skincare insiders swear by this genius exfoliating powder. Just add water to create a rich paste that will buff dead cells away.

Eye Rock Designer Liner

Stop wrestling with  the liquid liner and achieve a perfect cat eye with these single-use  stick-on liner strips.

Jouer Luminizing moisture tint

The votes are in, and this award-winning tinted moisturizer tops the list. it;s our daily shortcut to dewy, glowing skin. 

Lifestyle extras.

Nail file

There's no shame in filing your nails in public with this heart shaped neon looker.

Birchbox digital download 

Six free tunes from Green river ordinance, an indie rock band  poised to hit the spotlight.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My thoughts:

I am really excited to try the Eye Rock liners! I was hoping to get Violent lips with this, mainly because I am on vacation soon. Doubt I would wear them any other time. 

Dermalogica is amazing. I have used the line before many years ago during a facial treatment. I forgot they was even around. 

As far as the Jouer Luminizing  tint, I am not as excited seeing that I received The Glow and go puff thing. But then again, I was not excited about Archipelago bar soap, and I ended up loving it. 

The puff looks cool! I can use this on va-ca! Would have rather had the beauty blender of course, Nothing really great about the nail file.. It's a file lol I will end up giving this to my mother in law, due to the fact that I can't do my own nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know it's sad.  but hey I know I got my ten bucks worth in this box. I am very pleased with this months box, a far cry from Decembers. 

The Music download I have not checked out, but hey free music! woot woot! 

I am going to apologize in advance for all the typos and grammar issues. I am a 32 year old REAL Gypsy, who has never stepped foot into a class room.

Personally I feel that I don't do to bad for someone with no formal education.


----------



## aprilthequeen (Feb 10, 2012)

I am so envious of those who got the Beauty Blender, but I am still excited to try the newbies I got.


----------



## BehindtheLashes (Feb 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> is that box 13?  thats the one i want!!!   im dying to try the orofluido.....   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Umm idk, I didn't even look.  Honestly I'll trade you for it.  I won't be able to use it, my hair hates all products lol


----------



## BeautyByAnnie (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi all! I got my confirmation yesterday (I should add that I got the confirmation yesterday, but it had shipped on the 7th) and it had a projected delivery date for the 13th. I came home today and there it was in my mailbox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have never received my box on the 10th before, it is usually closer to the 15th-18th when I get mine.

I got box #11.

Here is what was in my box:

*Kiehlâ€™s Clearly Corrective Dark Spot Solution

*Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Serum

*SHU UEMURA Essence Absolue Nourishing Protective Oil

*Eye Rock Designer Liner

Extras:

-Supersmile Powdered Mouthrinse

-Birchbox Digital Download

I have to say, that I love Birchbox. Of course every month hasn't been a hit for me, but this is my 14th month of getting BB and I have discovered so many products that I never would have tried if they didn't come in one of my boxes. I have to admit, Even if there is a box that I am not over the moon for, the points system makes everything worthwhile!


----------



## JadedBeauty (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi, I will be getting my first birchbox hopefully tomorrow and I am super excited about it.  I am just hoping I don't get box number 2 or 3.  My weight was around .39 lb.   Is the box selection totally random or is based off of the beauty profile I filled out?  Either way I am excited and hoping for the lip tattoos!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Feb 10, 2012)

*ok, not sure what box i am getting but will see what i get and maybe we can swap.... 



 watch me get the same box........*

 



> Originally Posted by *BehindtheLashes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Umm idk, I didn't even look.  Honestly I'll trade you for it.  I won't be able to use it, my hair hates all products lol


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Feb 10, 2012)

*how exciting!!!  please share with us what you get!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  the box selection is supposed to be based off profile.. i have changed mine a few times so i havent been able to see a pattern yet.. 
and welcome!!  do you belong to any other sample subs??*
 



> Originally Posted by *JadedBeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi, I will be getting my first birchbox hopefully tomorrow and I am super excited about it.  I am just hoping I don't get box number 2 or 3.  My weight was around .39 lb.   Is the box selection totally random or is based off of the beauty profile I filled out?  Either way I am excited and hoping for the lip tattoos!


----------



## JadedBeauty (Feb 10, 2012)

I just found out about them last month and all of them seem to be full!  I was really interested in myglam box but there were no more subscriptions.  I did do the beautyarmy yesterday and that one was cool because I actually picked out the items I wanted.  I really wish there was one that just did make up...is there? lol  I will definitely post what I get as soon as I do!


----------



## krod1229 (Feb 10, 2012)

I got box 8.  Overall I'm pretty happy.  The Jouer tint and Benta Berry moisturizer are pretty small samples but the dermalogica is a nice size.  Now I need to find someplace to wear the lip tattoos.  ;-)

As a dentist, the Supersmile mouthrinse isn't a product I'm familiar with, but I'm looking forward to giving it a shot.


----------



## Amber Barrera (Feb 10, 2012)

I've noticed everybody who is getting their first box this month all have pretty much the same shipping weight so I think all the first timers will be getting the same box(es). I also believe that we will be getting one of the last boxes on the list since  this is what was said in our emails "We've included a mix of samples we think you'll love, from all-time favorites to our latest discoveries" and all of the last boxes have a mix of old &amp; new.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 10, 2012)

Main master list of individual boxes now up. Had to fight with Charter this morning since we keep dropping internet connection every 15 minutes or so for minutes at a time.


----------



## automaticeyesx (Feb 10, 2012)

Just a question - I've already been billed and have my conf#, but why doesn't my account on birchbox.com show my February payment?


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 10, 2012)

The account updates on Birchbox normally are not updated until the 10th or the 11th. Very rarely will it up date past the 12th. I'm still waiting for my own account to update because I want to know what box I'm getting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## automaticeyesx (Feb 10, 2012)

Ah, I was thinking it always happened the 10th. Thanks! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Robasha (Feb 10, 2012)

I got the same box today!


----------



## JadedBeauty (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi I am new to all of this...will I be charged for March's box on March 1? I thought it was charged a month in advance but on February 1 I never received a notification that I was charged.  When should I be charged for March's box?


----------



## Nursey007 (Feb 10, 2012)

I received my Birchbox today.  I got the Beauty Blender, Mineralogie Concealer, Jouer tinted moisturizer, Eye Rock designer liner, and a choco pod.   I have been wanting to try the Beauty Blender, but I was so hoping for the Dermalogica microfoliant.


----------



## automaticeyesx (Feb 10, 2012)

That is pretty much my ideal box this month!
 



> Originally Posted by *Nursey007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my Birchbox today.  I got the Beauty Blender, Mineralogie Concealer, Jouer tinted moisturizer, Eye Rock designer liner, and a choco pod.   I have been wanting to try the Beauty Blender, but I was so hoping for the Dermalogica microfoliant.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Feb 10, 2012)

You are not charged a month in advance, so you will get a charge in the beginning of March.  Mine for this month showed up on my bank account on Feb. 4th  They also do not send you an email when you are charged, so just check your bank to make sure.
 



> Originally Posted by *JadedBeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi I am new to all of this...will I be charged for March's box on March 1? I thought it was charged a month in advance but on February 1 I never received a notification that I was charged.  When should I be charged for March's box?


----------



## Steffi (Feb 10, 2012)

That's one sample I'd be HAPPY to get a repeat of!

 



> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Also, it looks as though they are shipping Orofluido back out in some boxes! This is by far my favorite thing I have ever gotten in a Birchbox. I hope they mess up and send it to me again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JadedBeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi I am new to all of this...will I be charged for March's box on March 1? I thought it was charged a month in advance but on February 1 I never received a notification that I was charged.  When should I be charged for March's box?


When did you sign up? If you signed up any time in February you'll be charged on or around March 3 (give or take). If you signed up in January then you would have been charged on or about February 3 and would get a box this month.


----------



## skylola123 (Feb 10, 2012)

How big is the concealer?


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 10, 2012)

I added a comparison of boxes to the main post and noticed Beauty Blender is in only three boxes so the chances of getting one is pretty slim.


----------



## atrid (Feb 10, 2012)

Here's my box. I got #7, which is the exact one I wanted! I wish I could have tried the lip tattoos, but oh well. The eyeliners look really great too!! Hope everyone gets your boxes soon and loves them as much as I do!


----------



## saintifying (Feb 10, 2012)

Got my box today.. meh! I was hoping for some chuao chocolate!, a beauty blender, a lipstick or the np remover. oh well lol!

I got box 8.

-benta berry g-1 face cream- tube is tiny.. 1 application maybe. I held a flashlight to the tube and it's only half full.

-dermalogica daily microfoliant - good size. won't use though since i already use kate somerville

-jouer luminizing moisture tint - color pearl, is probably too dark for me.. and man is this thing teeny. i think it's the teeniest tube sample i've ever gotten.

-violent lips - i got red fishnet. i will never use these LOL i thought this trend passed last fall? i saw them marked at $3 at sephora in december.

my extras were the supersmile powedered mouthrinse.. ick lol! and the paper card to download songs.


----------



## pinktergal (Feb 10, 2012)

If your conf # is from USPS, but the tracking info is UPS, try putting the DC # in the USPS.com tracking box.  I did that, and discovered that my BB is in NJ, and I'm in RI. So it won't be long now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im jealous of everyone knowing where their box is! Mine just says the following:
> 
> *Tracking information for this piece is unavailable at this time. Tracking may take 24-48 hours after your mail piece has shipped. Please check back at a later time for additional information. *


----------



## HelloLeilani (Feb 10, 2012)

My BB was shipped on the 7th, and estimated to be here tomorrow, yet by tracking it was still in NJ this morning (I live in Southern California). I wonder if I'll really get it tomorrow?


----------



## JaSmine Rose (Feb 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I added a comparison of boxes to the main post and noticed Beauty Blender is in only three boxes so the chances of getting one is pretty slim.




My box is not even listed. So far I am the only one that got Color science Glow and go.


----------



## shinylights (Feb 10, 2012)

I have shipping confirm. It's a reused shipping number though.
My box page hasn't been updated yet though.

I want a beauty blender soooo bad, but I doubt I'll get one. Oh well. LOL.

Haven't really looked at the boxes, are their any eye creams/serums this time?...if so, I hope I don't get one... found out from last month's that I'm really sensitive with eye products like that.


----------



## shinylights (Feb 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If your conf # is from USPS, but the tracking info is UPS, try putting the DC # in the USPS.com tracking box.  I did that, and discovered that my BB is in NJ, and I'm in RI. So it won't be long now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ah thanks, that actually shows up. 

Still in NJ. At least now I know where it's at, at least, haha.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JaSmine Rose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Feb 10, 2012)

Birchbox told me in a tweet that your 13th month is a special box, they never said anything about yearly or not.

@*glamourdolleyes* so glad you loved your January Birchbox! Also- don't worry- its the 13th box (not the 12th) that is extra special!!

I am a monthly subscriber, I don't know if they're saying just in general or if they're saying that I will be getting this special box since it will be my 13th month.
 



> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You get the pink box for your 13th box, but you have to have been a year subscriber (meaning you bought the whole year at once) and your 13th month must be the start of your second year subscription (purchased another full year) of you have been going month my month, you can't get the pink box even if its your 13th month. They have been doing the pink boxes for a while, they are usually #BB13 in the list.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Feb 10, 2012)

A few months back, when they first started the pink boxes, they said you had to be a yearly subscriber to get the pink box.
 



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Birchbox told me in a tweet that your 13th month is a special box, they never said anything about yearly or not.
> 
> ...


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Feb 10, 2012)

Ahh ok, I will tweet them and ask  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A few months back, when they first started the pink boxes, they said you had to be a yearly subscriber to get the pink box.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 10, 2012)

I actually asked them a while back. Members who become a yearly subscriber will get ONE pink box when they become a yearly member. After that they will get normal birch colored boxes and not the pink one. Basically the pink box is a "one-time" box. It's also possible that if you've been a monthly member with them for at least one year that the 13th box will be the special pink box. (And to be honest, I've kept an eye on all the boxes for the last few months and not one pink box grabs my attention.)
 



> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A few months back, when they first started the pink boxes, they said you had to be a yearly subscriber to get the pink box.
> 
> ...


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Feb 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JaSmine Rose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ughhhhh boooooooooooooooooooooo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I WANT ONE!


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Feb 10, 2012)

Totally glad I stalked the Mail Lady. She ALMOST didn't give me my box!!! I was like this is it? No Birchbox?? And she looked at me like I was CRAZY. And they I saw my magical pink box in her truck and I started jumping up and down like a five year old. She got it for me and I was like you made my day....she said I made hers lol!

Anyways....I got box #17. I wanted 7 or 13 but I'm totally fine with the one I got. I can't wait to try out all my stuff!

Also...I think I know how you can tell what box # you are getting 

Look at your Package ID# on the Tracking info and I believe it is the # after bb?

  I had box #17
Example     PackageID:
MI12003bb1761009


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Feb 10, 2012)

Wasnt it that you get one pink box when you renew your yearly sub?
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually asked them a while back. Members who become a yearly subscriber will get ONE pink box when they become a yearly member. After that they will get normal birch colored boxes and not the pink one. Basically the pink box is a "one-time" box. It's also possible that if you've been a monthly member with them for at least one year that the 13th box will be the special pink box. (And to be honest, I've kept an eye on all the boxes for the last few months and not one pink box grabs my attention.)


----------



## calexxia (Feb 10, 2012)

If the tracking number method is accurate, I'm gettin #17, which was far from my favorite, but we shall see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Totally glad I stalked the Mail Lady. She ALMOST didn't give me my box!!! I was like this is it? No Birchbox?? And she looked at me like I was CRAZY. And they I saw my magical pink box in her truck and I started jumping up and down like a five year old. She got it for me and I was like you made my day....she said I made hers lol!
> 
> ...


 Mine says 17 too, I haven't gotten my box yet so I can't confirm or deny but they might all be 17.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If the tracking number method is accurate, I'm gettin #17, which was far from my favorite, but we shall see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Looks to me like its just part of the tracking number.


----------



## calexxia (Feb 10, 2012)

If anyone has received a NON-17 box, could y'all check your tracking info to see if the pattern follows?


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Feb 10, 2012)

I am also pretty sure thats just part of the tracking.  I checked both of my subs and my moms and they all have the 17 on them after bb, so Im sure thats not what you go by.
 



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If the tracking number method is accurate, I'm gettin #17, which was far from my favorite, but we shall see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 10, 2012)

Part of my email to Paulina back in December.



> So for about six months now Iâ€™ve been a member of Birchbox and while Iâ€™ve been disappointed with some of the products sent out from time to time (that tiny Jouer conditioner for example) Iâ€™m still in love with Birchbox. So my question is, if I change to a yearly subscription will I be getting the special â€œkeepsakeâ€ pink box each month or the normal tan box?


 Part of her reply.



> So customers are eligible for the pink box after their 12th Birchbox. If they've been a monthly, at that point we ask if they'd like to upgrade to a yearly membership (which makes them eligible for pink).
> 
> If a subscriber is already a yearly, and chooses to be auto renewed, that will also make them eligible for pink.
> 
> The box is a pink box with special messaging and a thank you for being a loyal Birchbox subscriber. It is a one-time Birchbox and does not continue with each month afterwards.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Feb 10, 2012)

Ok, so I was right then, its once you renew, or upgrade to the yearly after your 12 monthlys
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Part of my email to Paulina back in December.
> 
> Part of her reply.


----------



## francie nolan (Feb 10, 2012)

mine says #17 too (and that would be awesome)

PackageID: MI12003bb1749105

can someone who already received their box check and see if this is even accurate?


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 10, 2012)

Mine weighs .39 too! Did anyone with this box weight already get your box? if, so whats in it?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 



> Originally Posted by *JadedBeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi, I will be getting my first birchbox hopefully tomorrow and I am super excited about it.  I am just hoping I don't get box number 2 or 3.  My weight was around .39 lb.   Is the box selection totally random or is based off of the beauty profile I filled out?  Either way I am excited and hoping for the lip tattoos!


----------



## JadedBeauty (Feb 10, 2012)

Yes, I would love to know what the .39 one is!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Feb 10, 2012)

So I wonder if the something "extra special" they mentioned to me is something different from the pink box. I never got an email or anything asking me to sub for a year, I have been monthly since Feb 2011.
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Part of my email to Paulina back in December.
> 
> Part of her reply.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Feb 10, 2012)

You'll have to tell us when you find out!
 



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I wonder if the something "extra special" they mentioned to me is something different from the pink box. I never got an email or anything asking me to sub for a year, I have been monthly since Feb 2011.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Feb 10, 2012)

I will. I don't imagine I will get a reply until Monday, however.
 



> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You'll have to tell us when you find out!


----------



## kdrzrbck (Feb 10, 2012)

Mine has the 17 in it too.... Hmm..


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Feb 10, 2012)

mine has a 17 also, so I'm guessing that isn't it


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 10, 2012)

January was going to be my 13th month, after having a year subscription from Jan'11-Dec'11 and I asked about the pink boxes and was told that in order to get it I would need to be starting my second year with birchbox, meaning purchase another year subscription. I was not wanting to do that, since Dec '11 in my mind was the worst box I had ever gotten.
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually asked them a while back. Members who become a yearly subscriber will get ONE pink box when they become a yearly member. After that they will get normal birch colored boxes and not the pink one. Basically the pink box is a "one-time" box. It's also possible that if you've been a monthly member with them for at least one year that the 13th box will be the special pink box. (And to be honest, I've kept an eye on all the boxes for the last few months and not one pink box grabs my attention.)


----------



## brandyboop (Feb 10, 2012)

Yay!  My shipping confirmation is active, now.  My box weighs .45 and shows I should get it the 15th.


----------



## antonella (Feb 10, 2012)

omg i still havent gotten mine im so impatient!


----------



## Jwls750 (Feb 10, 2012)

YAY I got my box, here it is!!!!

Beauty Blender

Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint Orofluido Beauty Elixer Violent Lips   Extras:  Heart nail file 6 free tunes for Green River Ordinance


----------



## BeautyByAnnie (Feb 10, 2012)

My box has the 17 on the box and I got box #11. Also, this month was my 14th month of BB. I sent a tweet asking about the special box and they asked me to email them. I am currently waiting for a response and will let you know what they say.


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Feb 10, 2012)

I got mine today and I am really happy with it! I want to post a picture but I don't know how to do the SPOILER thing...
 



> Originally Posted by *Deb Davenport* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> let me know what you get when you do get yours. i am hoping violent lips is in it.


----------



## iamlaurelanne (Feb 10, 2012)

Use the black speech bubble button (it's two to the right of the smiley face!) to do the spoiler alert!



> Originally Posted by *makeupgooroo8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got mine today and I am really happy with it! I want to post a picture but I don't know how to do the SPOILER thing...


----------



## wagz379 (Feb 10, 2012)

Looks like I got box 11. More thoughts tomorrow.


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Feb 10, 2012)

i can't find that glow and go travel puff on birchbox's site?
 



> Originally Posted by *JaSmine Rose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry ran late. OK so here is my box for February.
> 
> ...


----------



## lunadust (Feb 10, 2012)

i got box 7. don't hate me... i'm giving the sponge to my co-worker. i'll never use it.


----------



## JaSmine Rose (Feb 10, 2012)

@ makeupgooroo    

Zadidoll informed me that this is  the travel size for a mineral compact. Its on page 2


----------



## AnnieXO (Feb 10, 2012)

I will be getting Box 10... pretty disappointing. 

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2012/february12box10

While I did want to try the adhesive eyeliners, they seem like they should be an "extra" not a main item. My box only has 4 items... another one of the items is sample makeup wipes - again, this should be an "extra" if anything. Maybe I will like the mineral foundation, but I have a feeling it will not be a decent size. The moisturizer is full of oils so I wouldn't use it on my acne-prone skin. So many of my Birchbox samples go to waste because they are skincare products and I don't like using new products on my skin now that it's under control.

EDIT: I just saw the Feb favorites video where they show that the foundation comes in a sample pouch. YUP, this is the worst box I've had in a while. At least I will reach 300 Birchbox points once I review these items so I can buy something from the shop!


----------



## sillylilly05 (Feb 10, 2012)

How do you know which one you are getting??

 



> Originally Posted by *AnnieXO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will be getting Box 1... pretty disappointing.
> 
> ...


----------



## sillylilly05 (Feb 10, 2012)

How do you know which one you are getting??

 



> Originally Posted by *AnnieXO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will be getting Box 1... pretty disappointing.
> 
> ...


----------



## calexxia (Feb 11, 2012)

SCORE! Box 7!

While it wasn't my dream box, it was definitely one of the top 3 out of the combos they did this month. I am rather excited right now. Can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## baiservole1177 (Feb 11, 2012)

I've been holding my breath all day to see what I got and I got the 2 things I wanted the most! The Eyerock designer eyeliner and Beauty Blender &lt;3 !!!


----------



## sihaya (Feb 11, 2012)

can you tell without getting your box- what number you're getting?


----------



## Amber Barrera (Feb 11, 2012)

Mine is .39 &amp; it is box #9! I really wanted the beauty blender but oh well. I'm super happy with the box except for the eyeliner.
 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine weighs .39 too! Did anyone with this box weight already get your box? if, so whats in it?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />








> Originally Posted by *JadedBeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, I would love to know what the .39 one is!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Feb 11, 2012)

Box 21. DAMN! hahahaha! Oh well, figured I'd get one of the two obvious welcome boxes filled with left overs. Boooo! I'm giving them 2 more months to wow me after this. So far I definitely like MyGlam waaaay more. Hopefully BB changes my mind in March or April.


----------



## shinylights (Feb 11, 2012)

Slightly confused. LOL.

My birchbox page says "birchbox-1" but the items in it are really for Box 19 that's listed this threads first page, lol.

I REALLY wanted a beauty blender!! Oh well.

The perfume tho, ugggh! I have a feeling I'll hate it after reading the notes on it. Sounds like it's more a "spicy" scent. I'm not into spicy scents.


----------



## iamlaurelanne (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm getting box #1. I'm really excited about the lipstick and the perfume sample (I'm one of the few who love them!) but I'm on the fence about the other two products. I'll give the adhesive eyeliner a try but I have pretty deep set eyes so winged liner doesn't tend to work on me. It will be nice to try eco-friendly nail polish remover too, but I'm not exactly dancing with excitement over that one. I am, however, super excited that after reviewing these items I'll have enough point to get the Beauty Blender set!


----------



## Amber Barrera (Feb 11, 2012)

My box weighs .39 &amp; it is box #9.  I don't think I'll use the eyeliner &amp; I would have loved a beauty blender but oh well. I'm super happy with it as my first box.

Sign into birchbox.com &amp; click on box. It shows what box you will be getting. then compare it to the thread on page 1 of this discussion to see what you are getting.



> Originally Posted by *sihaya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> can you tell without getting your box- what number you're getting?


----------



## DangimMEAN (Feb 11, 2012)

Guys... i'm bummed. My box weights .3790. I've been looking and so far that's the smallest box I've seen yet! Does anyone else have a box that weighs that much? This may be premature but I feel jipped already. I REALLLLLY want the microfoliant!


----------



## sillylilly05 (Feb 11, 2012)

WOOHOO!! im getting box 7! The one i wanted yay!


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 11, 2012)

I just saw my Birchbox on the website.  I'm getting box # 16, and am very happy to report that I am not getting the eye liner stickers or the Violent Lips.  I know some people were really happy to get them, but they're not for me.  To each their own, I guess.


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 11, 2012)

Your probably getting a Beauty Blender.  They look light!


----------



## Rafaela (Feb 11, 2012)

looks like I am getting box 10, very underwhelmed


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Feb 11, 2012)

OH MY PAGE IS UP TOO AND I'M GETTING THE BLENDDEEERRRRRR WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

lol sorry i'm stoked right now. also getting the jouer TM, dermalogica exfoliant and eye rock liner thingy.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Feb 11, 2012)

Mine weighs .3950. Box #9. It's my first box and I'm fairly underwhelmed. We'll see how I like it once it's here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *DangimMEAN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Guys... i'm bummed. My box weights .3790. I've been looking and so far that's the smallest box I've seen yet! Does anyone else have a box that weighs that much? This may be premature but I feel jipped already. I REALLLLLY want the microfoliant!


----------



## shannonashleys (Feb 11, 2012)

Well crap. I wanted the lipstick super bad but it looks like I will be getting box 5. I'm not sure I will use anything but maybe the dermalogica. I bought the beauty blender brush set that came with 2 about 6 months ago and have never used the 2nd one (and only the first one a hand full of times) bc I feel like they use more product than my fingers or a brush so I'm glad I didn't get another one of those! 

Im happy though that I can earn points to get the lipstick. Anyone who gets it please post how you like it!!


----------



## DangimMEAN (Feb 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my box weight is 0.3880...    anyone else have this weight yet?



Mine is .3790!


----------



## DangimMEAN (Feb 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Animekitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my confrmation and it's weight 0.8380 also suppose to get it by the19th!




DEAR GOD. That's over twice the weight of mine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Feb 11, 2012)

Alright so I am getting box number 21 I think even though it isn't being shipped yet.. and I am willing to atleast try the stuff.. I really don't want the designer liner what so ever though... is there anyone out there that got the lip tattoos and has no intention of using them? I know this isn't the safest way of doing things but I am a trustworthy person and I'd be willing to trade them.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 11, 2012)

Alas, no beauty blender for me. I got Box #17.

Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint  Dermalogica Daily MicrofoliantÂ®  Eye Rock Designer Liner  colorescience proÂ® Mineral Bronzer Face Color in Kissed By The Sun   I'm interested in everything but the liners, truth be told.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Feb 11, 2012)

I just logged in and I am getting the same box. I have to agree. What a crappy box. I guess you cant win them all but all the items seem to be ones I would personally never use.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hopefully the items will surprise is and we actually love them. 



> Originally Posted by *AnnieXO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will be getting Box 10... pretty disappointing.
> 
> ...


----------



## DangimMEAN (Feb 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyPhoenix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry just register with your email and they will send you an email as soon as it opens it should be opening sometime later this month jut in time to register for march  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.




I registered with them a couple weeks ago and I have yet to receive a notification saying that I can join. :/


----------



## Pancua (Feb 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DangimMEAN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It can take a bit. It was almost a month before I got on with MyGlam. Hang in there, you will get in.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laura Marie (Feb 11, 2012)

Box 17 for me.. BOOOOO!!!!! Dont like anything!!

Ugh


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm disappointed in my box. It's box 12.

Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint
Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Serum
Dermalogica Daily MicrofoliantÂ®
Eye Rock Designer Liner
 
Also I'm not sure if I'll actually be getting it since according to the tracking info it was delivered already... to someone in FLORIDA! I'm in Washington STATE.
 
Date/Time
Event Name
Location
07 Jan 2012 11:40 Package delivered by local post office FORT LAUDERDALE, FL 07 Jan 2012 09:13 Package out for post office delivery FORT LAUDERDALE, FL 07 Jan 2012 09:03 Package Sorted by local post office FORT LAUDERDALE, FL 07 Jan 2012 06:28 Received by the local post office FORT LAUDERDALE, FL 05 Jan 2012 11:40 Shipment Info Received by Post Office FORT LAUDERDALE, FL Date
Description
Location
Jan 6 2012 Package transferred to Post Office FT LAUDERDALE, FL Jan 5 2012 Ready for post office entry Orlando, FL Jan 5 2012 Package received by dest MI facility Orlando, FL Jan 4 2012 Package transferred to dest MI facility Logan Township, NJ Jan 4 2012 Package processed by Mail Innovations Logan Township, NJ Jan 3 2012 Package received for processing Logan Township, NJ 

Oh I'm so emailing Paulina.


----------



## DangimMEAN (Feb 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *atrid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is the box I want!!! Sooooo jealous!


----------



## oOliveColored (Feb 11, 2012)

BOOOOO so disappointed I did not get a beauty blender, nor the dermologica. Those stick on eyeliners are going straight into the garbage. Frankly after this box, and the one I got last month, I haven't even used a single thing since December.


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Feb 11, 2012)

Im getting box 10.  I have to say this box sucks monkey butt.  i have tried those makeup wipes and they are really greasy and sting.  There is nothing in this box this month that I want.  looks like friends will be enjoying samples of more products.  I want to throw myself on the ground and cry like a child right now for how much this box sucks.  I have liked at least one thing in all my other boxes.  well, I am thinking MyGlam is looking really good now.


----------



## jayeldubya (Feb 11, 2012)

They re-use shipping numbers. That was for a past January shipping not yours, you'll still get it.
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm disappointed in my box. It's box 12.
> 
> ...


----------



## jayeldubya (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm getting box #10 too. I seem to ALWAYS get the crappy boxes! It's starting to make me mad. Why would they even send out a powder-filled puff? That's not even smart  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Birchbox I really do love you but stop being SOOOOOO stupid!


----------



## DangimMEAN (Feb 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine says 17 too, I haven't gotten my box yet so I can't confirm or deny but they might all be 17.


Mine says 17 too. I actually hope I get 17!


----------



## oOliveColored (Feb 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tawnyanshawn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im getting box 10.  I have to say this box sucks monkey butt.  i have tried those makeup wipes and they are really greasy and sting.  There is nothing in this box this month that I want.  looks like friends will be enjoying samples of more products.  I want to throw myself on the ground and cry like a child right now for how much this box sucks.  I have liked at least one thing in all my other boxes.  well, I am thinking MyGlam is looking really good now.
> 
> ...


----------



## ahkae (Feb 11, 2012)

I couldn't help it! I had to check. I got Box 13! My second month with Birchbox and I'm still 100% satisfied.


----------



## DangimMEAN (Feb 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *oOliveColored* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't know how they can possibly justify sending some boxes a beauty blender, eye liner stickers, AND a dermalogica delux sample, while others get the free throwaways from the makeup counters.



word. some boxes get ALL the good stuff while others tooootally suck.


----------



## katzenstern (Feb 11, 2012)

I will be getting box#7, can't wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint
 ​  
Dermalogica Daily MicrofoliantÂ®
 ​  
Eye Rock Designer Liner
 ​  
beautyblenderÂ® beautyblenderÂ® double
 ​


----------



## oOliveColored (Feb 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DangimMEAN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> word. some boxes get ALL the good stuff while others tooootally suck.



I've actually personally spoken with Paula and told her that sending out 22 boxes every month is nonsense. They were better when there were only a handful.

I got box #11 BTW, they couldn't even put in a cheap nailfile to get the weight up to .4?


----------



## oOliveColored (Feb 11, 2012)

Yea if I was getting that box I would be excited too. BOOO



> Originally Posted by *katzenstern* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will be getting box#7, can't wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## jayeldubya (Feb 11, 2012)

I agree with both of you. I actually emailed birchbox and told them this too. I feel like I get the crap boxes every month and I never get the samples I want. I've been subscribed for 5(i think?) months and out of all the samples I've gotten I think I've only "liked" (used very loosely) maybe 2-3 samples. I'm a yearly member, you'd think they'd want to impress me. But I think they don't care because they already have my money and they might as well send out sucky samples.
 



> Originally Posted by *DangimMEAN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> word. some boxes get ALL the good stuff while others tooootally suck.





> Originally Posted by *oOliveColored* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know how they can possibly justify sending some boxes a beauty blender, eye liner stickers, AND a dermalogica delux sample, while others get the free throwaways from the makeup counters.


----------



## calexxia (Feb 11, 2012)

Anyone got the sizing on the Dermalogica and the Jouer? I'm trying to update my spreadsheet....


----------



## Lasjcps (Feb 11, 2012)

I've already tried the lip tattoos for Halloween. I haven't received my box yet but it says ill be receiving them. If you'd like I'm be willing to trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## o0jeany0o (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm excited that I'm getting box 17, I just wonder what size the colorscience bronzer will be. Is it going to look the same as the picture, a compact or a puff because it wouldn't make sense to put bronzer in a puff right?


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Feb 11, 2012)

I am going to get a beauty blender!! YES!!!


----------



## Amber Barrera (Feb 11, 2012)

Was looking in the Jan 2012 thread &amp; noticed somebody said "Just checked my mailbox and it looks like I received a welcome box in addition to my first BB - how exciting!" This isn't typical is it?


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Feb 11, 2012)

Thats the box I am getting!!!
 



> Originally Posted by *katzenstern* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will be getting box#7, can't wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## jayeldubya (Feb 11, 2012)

The bronzer is in a "puff" I posted a picture below. It seems like a completely useless sample to me.







> Originally Posted by *o0jeany0o* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm excited that I'm getting box 17, I just wonder what size the colorscience bronzer will be. Is it going to look the same as the picture, a compact or a puff because it wouldn't make sense to put bronzer in a puff right?


----------



## jayeldubya (Feb 11, 2012)

Your first birchbox is your welcome box. So maybe they thought they were getting two when they were only really getting one.
 



> Originally Posted by *Amber Barrera* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Was looking in the Jan 2012 thread &amp; noticed somebody said "Just checked my mailbox and it looks like I received a welcome box in addition to my first BB - how exciting!" This isn't typical is it?


----------



## Amber Barrera (Feb 11, 2012)

That's what I thought but she went on to say that she received some somethings in her welcome box that she had already received in her Jan box.








> Originally Posted by *jayeldubya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Your first birchbox is your welcome box. So maybe they thought they were getting two when they were only really getting one.


----------



## mackattack (Feb 11, 2012)

Hello! New here! I've been subscribed to Birchbox for 10 months now, and every single month I've gotten box number 1. I'm in no way complaining. Just find it interesting that it has stayed consistent! I'm way excited to be receiving box 1 this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jayeldubya (Feb 11, 2012)

That's really weird that you got the same box number every month. Are you sure? Click on the photo where it has the links to all your past boxes and products, the link in the address bar will show you the box number.

I do agree that box 1 is not good this month... box 10 and 1 which is worse? They both are very underwhelming.
 



> Originally Posted by *mackattack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello! New here! I've been subscribed to Birchbox for 10 months now, and every single month I've gotten box number 1. I'm in no way complaining. Just find it interesting that it has stayed consistent! I'm way excited to be receiving box 1 this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Feb 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mackattack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello! New here! I've been subscribed to Birchbox for 10 months now, and every single month I've gotten box number 1. I'm in no way complaining. Just find it interesting that it has stayed consistent! I'm way excited to be receiving box 1 this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Are you going by the BB#001 or by the URL?


----------



## Pattycakes (Feb 11, 2012)

I peeked... *sigh* I wanted not to peek!

I'm getting box 5. 

*Dermalogica Daily MicrofoliantÂ®*

*Eye Rock Designer Liner*

*Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint*

*Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Serum *

*Supersmile Powdered Mouthrinse*
 
I have to say, it's growing on me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  I did really want the microfoliant and the eyeliner, so that's cool, and I'll actually use all of the other products this month so I'm on the up and up!  

I think the problem is seeing all the other cool things, too.  I would've been 100% happy with this box had I not been lurking and seen the lipstick, wei products, chocolate, and colorscience stuff and green apple peel roaming about!   

Anyone else who got this box - would you care to share what you set your profile as?  I'm wondering what they really went off of.    Mine is Adventurous/Trendy, light skin, natural and organic, dedicated enthusiast, nail polish.    I haven't put down dry skin yet (even though I have it) for the simple reason that I don't want a bunch of lotions and creams as much as I want makeup!


----------



## jayeldubya (Feb 11, 2012)

That's really weird. I did hear that a couple people got "in-between" boxes late in December. I'm assuming they were gift subscriptions that people asked be sent after the holidays. So maybe that's what happened. She got December's box as her "welcome box" and it was an in-between box because of the timing it was sent and then got January's box. That makes sense to me.
 



> Originally Posted by *Amber Barrera* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's what I thought but she went on to say that she received some somethings in her welcome box that she had already received in her Jan box.


----------



## jayeldubya (Feb 11, 2012)

I will take the microfoliant off your hands if you'd like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *Pattycakes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I peeked... *sigh* I wanted not to peek!
> 
> ...


----------



## Pattycakes (Feb 11, 2012)

Hehe no way!  That's the thing I was really excited about!


----------



## mackattack (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm going off of the BB#001

Each month I check the sticker that comes on the box and it has always been BB#001


----------



## jayeldubya (Feb 11, 2012)

That's not the box number that's saying you have the month to month subscription. You have to look at the link online for box number.
 



> Originally Posted by *mackattack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm going off of the BB#001
> 
> Each month I check the sticker that comes on the box and it has always been BB#001


----------



## jayeldubya (Feb 11, 2012)

Haha I hope you enjoy it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *Pattycakes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hehe no way!  That's the thing I was really excited about!


----------



## jayeldubya (Feb 11, 2012)

What's really odd is that my sister has that she likes organic products in her profile and I don't and I got the eco product this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I want her box. I think I wanted her box last month too. I think it might be time I copied her profile. I think it's stupid that the profiles don't actually work like they should.
 



> Originally Posted by *Pattycakes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else who got this box - would you care to share what you set your profile as?  I'm wondering what they really went off of.    Mine is Adventurous/Trendy, light skin, natural and organic, dedicated enthusiast, nail polish.    I haven't put down dry skin yet (even though I have it) for the simple reason that I don't want a bunch of lotions and creams as much as I want makeup!


----------



## BE11AVIDA (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm not loving this months box. I would of been happy with the lipstick or beauty blender. I wouldn't have cared what the rest of my box was. This month I received: -The eyeliner stickers " which I would never use" -Juicebeauty - Dermalogica - jouer tint " hardly a deluxe sample" Extra heart buffer. If it wasn't for their points system I would cancel. I haven't been excited for the 3 past boxes.


----------



## jayeldubya (Feb 11, 2012)

I'd be happy with the Dermalogica.
 



> Originally Posted by *BE11AVIDA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not loving this months box. I would of been happy with the lipstick or beauty blender. I wouldn't have cared what the rest of my box was.
> This month I received:
> ...


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Feb 11, 2012)

Thank you!



> Originally Posted by *JaSmine Rose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @ makeupgooroo
> 
> Zadidoll informed me that this is  the travel size for a mineral compact. Its on page 2


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks for explaining but I absolutely cannot figure out how to put a picture in the spoiler box. I received Box 7.
 



> Originally Posted by *iamlaurelanne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Use the black speech bubble button (it's two to the right of the smiley face!) to do the spoiler alert!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 11, 2012)

This happened to me, I ended a year subscription and my boyfriend bought me another 3 month extension, they have changed the guft system so that they ship you a box as soon as you sign up and its called a welcome box, then you get the box the next time they ship, mine happened to be before jan 10th so I got that one (was awesome, full size laura geller eyeliner and the oscar blandi dry shampoo, but also another birchbox lipgloss, showstoppers and energy all which i got in my actual december box) Then I got my january box. there is more to the story but it was complicated, needless to say i am on a pay by month instead now, since the gifting thing seems to be geared towards new users only.


----------



## Amber Barrera (Feb 11, 2012)

I signed up Jan 10th &amp; didn't get an extra box




.  Maybe I should cancel &amp; use my husband's card to buy a 3 month "gift" subscription. I'm supposed to be getting my Feb box tomorrow though so I can't be too sad about it lol.


----------



## jayeldubya (Feb 11, 2012)

The extra box might just be for gift subscriptions as a way to explain the company.
 



> Originally Posted by *Amber Barrera* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up Jan 10th &amp; didn't get an extra box
> 
> ...


----------



## TacomaGirl (Feb 11, 2012)

Florida? Whaa? If that box was any more lost it would be in another country. 



 May be the box they replace it with will have products more to your liking. 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm disappointed in my box. It's box 12.
> 
> ...


----------



## Animekitten (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm kinda excited im getting box 19.  I really wanted box 5, 12, or 14.


----------



## Lilith McKee (Feb 11, 2012)

Looks my very first box will be box #21


colorescience proÂ® Mineral Bronzer Face Color in Kissed By The Sun
Eye Rock Designer Liner
Jouer Moisturizing Lip Gloss in Birchbox Pink
Juicy Couture - Viva La Juicy
ShowstoppersÂ® Designer Fashion Tape in Nude/Black


3 Makeup items so not too bad I guess, the Eye Rock Liner will go to my sister - I mean seriously it seems like they don't even look at our profiles when they put these boxes together, what the heck am I going to do with liner like this eek!  I am a little sad I didn't get the Kiehlâ€™s Dark Spot Solution, Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant, or the Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Serum - I really would have loved to try our any of those.  

I feel after reading through the forums, maybe Birchbox should put a little more thought into the boxes (why have profiles if they are probably not checked), it looks like some boxes are amazing, most boxes are pretty snazzy, and there are a few dud boxes...  I think BirchBox needs to do a better job at equaling out the awesomeness of the boxes perhaps. 

I should get my first box today, I will totally take pictures  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## NutMeg19 (Feb 11, 2012)

Blaaaaaahhhhhh...I ended up with box 16.  Was supposed to be here Monday, but came yesterday.  I think someone already addressed this, but really...how can they give out Dermatologica AND a Beauty Blender in one box and then other boxes are really kinda crappy??  And not even by comparison, they just suck in general.  I got spoiled last month with the VMV I think, because while I am not _unhappy_ with my box I am certainly NOT excited!  I just wish the products were more consistent in ALL the boxes.  Oh well..

With that said, is there anyone out there that got the Dermatologica and would like to swap it for the Orofluido, the Jouer, AND the ColoreScience travel puff (basically my entire box, hahaha) just let me know!!


----------



## mari anne (Feb 11, 2012)

You know, there are 22 boxes this month and I would have been happy with 18 of them. But no, they are sending me box 7, one of the four that has nothing in it I want to try. I am thinking of cancelling but I still keep hoping that the next month will be better. There all always lots of things I want to try but they never send them to me.  Last month I tossed everything in the trash and it looks like I will be doing that again this month. It's frustrating.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 11, 2012)

Well, I got box 9, and I for one can't find anything negative to say about it. I'm excited to try the juice beauty serum, and I wanted eyeliner more than the lips. I only use moisturizer that I get in samples lol, I never buy any, so the face cream will definitely get used. Who doesn't like chocolate? 

I've never smelled viva la juicy but I use the same two perfumes all the time so it will be nice to perhaps have some variety in there, and unlike a lot of you I think perfume samples are fun, lol. They last me so many uses. And "Fruity floral" sounds a lot like what I usually wear, since my go to right now is Taylor Swift's wonderstruck. 

And for 10 dollars! Hooray.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I'm a subscription addict though and I have yet to be disappointed by anything. I'm a little disappointed in myself for peeking though, lol.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mari anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You know, there are 22 boxes this month and I would have been happy with 18 of them. But no, they are sending me box 7, one of the four that has nothing in it I want to try. I am thinking of cancelling but I still keep hoping that the next month will be better. There all always lots of things I want to try but they never send them to me.  Last month I tossed everything in the trash and it looks like I will be doing that again this month. It's frustrating.



That looks like  a box with things a lot of people want, I bet someone would be willing to swap you stuff.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 11, 2012)

Oh and I'm thinking mine will get here today because yesterday it went through a post office thats about 15 miles away lol. Hopefully I don't have to wait until Monday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Feb 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mari anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You know, there are 22 boxes this month and I would have been happy with 18 of them. But no, they are sending me box 7, one of the four that has nothing in it I want to try. I am thinking of cancelling but I still keep hoping that the next month will be better. There all always lots of things I want to try but they never send them to me.  Last month I tossed everything in the trash and it looks like I will be doing that again this month. It's frustrating.


Why throw it away? You could always swap it for items you want


----------



## kdrzrbck (Feb 11, 2012)

Looks like I'm getting box 10. Not super excited with it but I am excited to try the eyeliner and moisturizer..


----------



## StellaSunshine (Feb 11, 2012)

Products in Your February Box




 
Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint 


 
Mineralogie Cream Concealer 


 
Eye Rock Designer Liner 


 
beautyblenderÂ® beautyblenderÂ® double 



 
Chuao ChocoPod Caddy                                                                   Yay!  I finally received my confirmation for Box #6 and I'm happy with everything I see!  Can't wait for it to get here!


----------



## automaticeyesx (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm so jealous!!


----------



## wagz379 (Feb 11, 2012)

Oops! I got box 10. I'm happy with it and excited to try the ColorScience product and the liners



> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like I got box 11. More thoughts tomorrow.


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 11, 2012)

I feel like I got the only dud. It was seriously just sample packets. I feel like sending them a message.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Feb 11, 2012)

I am getting box 10.... this box sucks big time. Make up remover, the foundation puff (probably will be way too dark as I am incredibly fair), a nail file, the eye rock liners which I will never use, and moisturizer that is one of the smallest samples ever.   WOW. I am completely underwhelmed by everything in the box.



 I would have loved the lipstick, the Jouer, the chocolate, the beauty blender, the lip tats, the exfoliator... pretty much everything except what I got.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Feb 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *oOliveColored* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know how they can possibly justify sending some boxes a beauty blender, eye liner stickers, AND a dermalogica delux sample, while others get the free throwaways from the makeup counters.


 ^^ THIS!


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *mari anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## brandyboop (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm extremely happy!  I'm getting the box that I wanted so bad.  According to my account I will get box 14 which includes all of the products that I wanted to try!  So excited!


----------



## jaimelesmots (Feb 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone got the sizing on the Dermalogica and the Jouer? I'm trying to update my spreadsheet....



Jouer was a 0.07fl oz. size sample and the dermalogica was 0.45 oz


----------



## sixela (Feb 11, 2012)

I got my shipping confirmation this morning and it looks like I'll be receiving Box 3.

 
Orofluido Elixir
WEI Pomegranate Buffing Beads
BENTA BERRY G-1 Moisturizing Face Cream
Exude Lipstick 
Heart shaped nail file
 
I'm happy with this box, but I do wish I was getting the Dermalogica sample.


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm getting: 


Jouer Moisture Tint
Dermalogica Microfoliant
Eye Rock Liner
Colorscience Bronzer
Pink Heart Nail Buffer

I understand that it's only 10 bucks a month, but when you see people getting a beauty blender that retails for 25 bucks or a lipstick that retails for 29 dollars,  how can you be excited about that? I'm dark, I dont need bronzer, I have oily skin, I dont need moisturizer and it will probably be too light. Is that exfoliant full sized? I mean the full size is only 2.6 oz, so I dont see how they could send anything smaller than that. Other than that, this box is no comparison to some of the others.

I'm not expecting a box worth 100 bucks for 10, but does anyone else see what I'm getting at?


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Feb 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jaimelesmots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Jouer was a 0.07fl oz. size sample and the dermalogica was 0.45 oz



That answers my question. Thank you.


----------



## jaimelesmots (Feb 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Isabelsjewely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> That answers my question. Thank you.



Glad to help. To be honest, I think the sample should last a while. So far I'm only using a little bit each time I use it.


----------



## StellaSunshine (Feb 11, 2012)

Oh No!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Which box did you get?
 



> Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like I got the only dud. It was seriously just sample packets. I feel like sending them a message.


----------



## Pattycakes (Feb 11, 2012)

Has anyone who has put "makeup" in their profile actually found that they got more makeup?  Mine is set as nails.... mostly because I will cry if i don't get Zoya every time they have it...but I don't even know if that'll work.

StellaSunshine:  Would you mind sharing what your profile is set as?  I'm trying to tweak mine.  I was pretty happy with my box this month, but this one would've been next up if not even!



> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Products in Your February Box
> 
> ...


----------



## lilyelement (Feb 11, 2012)

Mine is kind of like that but it shows the old tracking (from Nov 2011) and the new tracking (Feb 2012). I have never seen tracking numbers be recycled, but I guess it makes sense, though is confusing on our end. Hope they figure it out for you.
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm disappointed in my box. It's box 12.
> 
> ...


----------



## NutMeg19 (Feb 11, 2012)

I totally get what you're saying and I agree!! I felt my box was just so-so compared to others (I got box 16), but I also felt some were worse. I think they need to keep the boxes closer together as far as the value/sizes of the samples/products. This month it seems like a very large gap between the boxes.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 11, 2012)

Also keep in mind, if you just have to have a beauty blender, Wal-Greens sells a small version of it for $8. That is probably what I am going to pick up next time I'm there.



> Originally Posted by *Isabelsjewely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting:
> 
> ...


----------



## pinktergal (Feb 11, 2012)

Can someone who got the box that weighs .3950  post what's in it, or the box # ? It's probably already posted, but I don't want to hunt through so many pages! I did put in the search bar, but nothing applicable came up. TIA!


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Feb 11, 2012)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Also keep in mind, if you just have to have a beauty blender, Wal-Greens sells a small version of it for $8. That is probably what I am going to pick up next time I'm there.


ok thanks for the tip! I might just do that as well!


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 11, 2012)

I got box 3!! I love it!! It should be shipped by the 15th, but hopefully I get it on V day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I will be using everything in my box and I cant wait to try it! I wonder what shade my lipstick will be.. has anybody gotten a chance to try the G1 cream? what did you think about it? I have sensitive skin so not all products work for me, but I can always give it to my sister 

 
Orofluido Elixir
Buy
 
WEIâ„¢ Pomegranate Buffing Beads
Buy
 
BENTA BERRY G-1 Moisturizing Face Cream
Buy
 
Exude Lipstick


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can someone who got the box that weighs .3950  post what's in it, or the box # ? It's probably already posted, but I don't want to hunt through so many pages! I did put in the search bar, but nothing applicable came up. TIA!



If you log in to your bb account, the box you got should be there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 11, 2012)

Mine weighed .393 and i got Box # 3



> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can someone who got the box that weighs .3950  post what's in it, or the box # ? It's probably already posted, but I don't want to hunt through so many pages! I did put in the search bar, but nothing applicable came up. TIA!


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 11, 2012)

I have to admit I did want to try the eye rock but i can always buy it since its only 13 bucks


----------



## goldenmeans (Feb 11, 2012)

So, an update! As I mentioned a few pages back, I got box 6. I really like the concealer, it's miles better than the chalky Maybelline concealer I had been using. I used the Jouer Tint sparingly, since it's so weirdly tiny and I want to see how my skin reacts to it after a few days of use. I like the light coverage, since I don't need a heavy foundation.

The eyeliner stuff is... weird. It was difficult to put on, but I'm generally all thumbs when it comes to putting on stuff like that. It looked cute when I managed to wrestle it on, and all the ladies at work were fascinated by it.

And I know the Beautyblender was supposed to be the awesome high end item, but I feel like it's useless for me. I've always just used my fingers and I can't say my makeup ever looked bad or like it was not blended properly. Maybe it's better for people who need heavier makeup. But my mom got all excited about it, so it's hers now. All in all, I'm pretty happy with what I got.


----------



## StellaSunshine (Feb 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pattycakes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure, here's my profile:

Beauty Profile Information 
Typically, I get my beauty intel from: Style or Beauty blogs
My level of beauty knowledge is...Dedicated Enthusiast
If I'm going to splurge on a product, it's going to be: Latest makeup color
I'm signing up for Birchbox because... Ctrl-click (or cmd-click on Mac) to select all that apply I want samples, samples, samples, changing up my beauty routine
Which beauty styles are you interested in? Ctrl-click (or cmd-click on Mac) to select all that apply Classic, trendy
Which of the following describes your hair? Ctrl-click (or cmd-click on Mac) to select all that apply Color treated
What color is your hair? Blonde
What is your ethnicity? Caucasian
What is your skin coloring? Light
What skin type best describes you? Combonation
Which of these skin concerns apply to you? Ctrl-click (or cmd-click on Mac) to select all that apply Aging, acne
What is your age? 25
What is your household income? 135,000 and up
How did you hear about Birchbox? Internet blog
What other special interests apply to you? Ctrl-click (or cmd-click on Mac) to select all that apply organic, active lifestyle


----------



## ladygrey (Feb 11, 2012)

Me too!!! I'm too impatient to wait until it actually arrives to check it out. The Dermologica and the Beauty Blender were the top two things that I wanted, so in my eyes, this is a pretty darn good box! I'm hoping in the future they'll pop some of the Kiehl's dark spot correcter and any of the juice beauty acne stuff in there. But as far as boxes go, I'm pretty happy!!



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> SCORE! Box 7!
> 
> While it wasn't my dream box, it was definitely one of the top 3 out of the combos they did this month. I am rather excited right now. Can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 11, 2012)

(Delurking, here. Hello.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

Mine showed up today, after just getting the shipment confirmation yesterday.  I got box 19...meh.  It's not terrible, but I really wanted to try the microfoliant, the pomegranate buffing beads, and/or the beauty blender.  It would have been nice if either the Benta Berry moisturizer or Jouer Moisture Tint were actually a deluxe sample size.  Still, I'll probably use everything I got (except the perfume sample, but I gave that away), so I guess I can't complain!

What I got:


BENTA BERRY G-1 Moisturizing Face Cream - I do like moisturizers, but I feel like I get more face creams than anything else from BB.  Very small sample, too.
BLK DNM Perfume 11 - I'm one of the few who enjoys perfume samples, but I do not like this one. I prefer sweeter, feminine scents, this is unisex and very spicy.
Eye Rock Designer Liner - Not something I'd wear out, but fun to play with. I'd have preferred the lip tattoos.
Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint - I did want to try this, but it's SO tiny.
Supersmile Powdered Mouthrinse - Useful, I guess. I really wanted the the heart shaped buffer though!


----------



## pinktergal (Feb 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> If you log in to your bb account, the box you got should be there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I don't know what BB# it is, but I'm getting the Exude lippie, the perfume sample, Eye Rocks, and nail polish remover wipes. I got the music download link in my conf email.  The ONLY item I'm even a little excited about is the lippie, but that will depend on the color, since I only wear pink. So this box will be a C- grade, and that's only if I like the lip color. If I don't, then the box will be an F (for failure).  BUT I can always sell the lippie on ebay if I don't like the looks of it, and get back my $10 at least. LOL! 

I hope my Glam Bag doesn't disappoint like this one did.  I also signed on for Eco Emi, so I get 2 more stabs at getting some good stuff at least! LOL!


----------



## StellaSunshine (Feb 11, 2012)

Pattycakes, before you change your profile, be aware that my past 2 boxes have been pretty blah.  Last month I got the box with two face creams, perfume, and granola, LOL!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 11, 2012)

I think I'm going to switch to the year subscription...I wan those 110 bb points lol.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pattycakes, before you change your profile, be aware that my past 2 boxes have been pretty blah.  Last month I got the box with two face creams, perfume, and granola, LOL!


 I got that same box and I have to say, I loved the creams! If you still have them, I'll take them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Feb 11, 2012)

Oh Panuca, Ulta has those beauty blenders for 4.99 and buy 2 get 2 free.


----------



## calexxia (Feb 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jaimelesmots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Jouer was a 0.07fl oz. size sample and the dermalogica was 0.45 oz



Thanks!


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 11, 2012)

i would have loved that box 2! lucky!



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> SCORE! Box 7!
> 
> While it wasn't my dream box, it was definitely one of the top 3 out of the combos they did this month. I am rather excited right now. Can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## JaSmine Rose (Feb 11, 2012)

It's actually quite good. I just used it this morning. A little goes a long way with this one, maybe because I am already olive complected, but it works just fine, no mess no fuss. I have tried bronzer in the past and hated it. They sent me the darkest one they have which was a shock to me, I guess they really do pay attention to the profiles. Would I rather of had the Beauty Blender? Of course! But hey, I got to try a $50 product for 10 bucks and seeing that I am leery of bronzers to begin with, and this one works. They just obtained one more consumer. 



> Originally Posted by *jayeldubya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The bronzer is in a "puff" I posted a picture below. It seems like a completely useless sample to me.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Isabelsjewely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh Panuca, Ulta has those beauty blenders for 4.99 and buy 2 get 2 free.


Looks like I know where I may be going today! Can you believe I've never even been into an Ulta?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Feb 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Looks like I know where I may be going today! Can you believe I've never even been into an Ulta?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



you'll never be the same once you do! LOL you'll find yourself going there just for cottonballs and walk out with at least 30 bucks of stuff!


----------



## StellaSunshine (Feb 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got that same box and I have to say, I loved the creams! If you still have them, I'll take them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



 I would have gladly parted with them again.  LOL, I gave them to my sister after sampling them both


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 11, 2012)

plus they have sales, I get coupons in my mail all the time 



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like I know where I may be going today! Can you believe I've never even been into an Ulta?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Feb 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Isabelsjewely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> you'll never be the same once you do! LOL you'll find yourself going there just for cottonballs and walk out with at least 30 bucks of stuff!






 I'm not sure that was a very good selling point. LOL


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 11, 2012)

yup, you are going to love ulta! I made the mistake of moving less than a mile from one. EVERY WEEKEND I SWEAR.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 11, 2012)

Oh *stars* help me, there is one 3 miles up from where I am.


----------



## galaxiigrl (Feb 11, 2012)

I feel exactly the same way about the skincare products Birchbox keeps sending me. My skin is very picky about which products make me break out, and I finally had it under control until I tried the samples I got last month. I tried the Juice Beauty blemish treating serum from this month's box over the last two nights on a chin breakout that was caused by last month's products, and it just got bigger, redder and angrier-looking. I think from now on I'm just going to have to swap or give away the skincare samples I get. :-(



> Originally Posted by *AnnieXO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will be getting Box 10... pretty disappointing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Feb 11, 2012)

ALL ulta brand cosmetics, brushes/tools, lotions/bodywashes, anything ulta is buy 2 get 2 free! you need to haul it now! LOL


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh *stars* help me, there is one 3 miles up from where I am.



YOU HAVE TO GO NOW. lol, I'm trying to resist it this weekend but last weekend the lady let me keep my coupon to reuse.


----------



## beautybeth (Feb 11, 2012)

The item I _really _wanted was the dermalogica daily exfoliant - instead this month I'm getting:


the beauty blender (still really nice item!)
the concealer
the eyeliner stickers
the jour tinted moisturizer
and the chocopad.

If anyone didn't get the dermalogica and wants to try it - you can buy the sample size on Amazon for $8.50, with free shipping. I think that is a pretty decent deal if it's something you really want to try, but aren't sure if you want to splurge on the full sized product.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Isabelsjewely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ALL ulta brand cosmetics, brushes/tools, lotions/bodywashes, anything ulta is buy 2 get 2 free! you need to haul it now! LOL



omg this convinced me to put pants on and get up and go. I bought a foot massage machine thing last weekend lol.


----------



## Jwls750 (Feb 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *makeupgooroo8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for explaining but I absolutely cannot figure out how to put a picture in the spoiler box. I received Box 7.


 What you do is put the picture into this box, then highlight it, and THEN click the black speech bubble. I know it's confusing and not very self explainatory  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Feb 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> YOU HAVE TO GO NOW. lol, I'm trying to resist it this weekend but last weekend the lady let me keep my coupon to reuse.



I just printed a coupon from their website that expires today.Off I go!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tulipp (Feb 11, 2012)

I will be getting *BOX #19*





Products:

*Eye Rock Designer Liner* - I'm interested to see how this will look on my face, i'd rather just use my regular eye liner though. This seems like it'll take more time to apply. 
*Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint* - I'm totally looking forward to trying this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
*BLK DNM Perfume 11* - I wonder how this smells, personally, I don't mind getting perfume samples. I'm obsessed with perfumes anyways, lol.  

*Benta Berry G-1 Moisturizing Face Cream* - I'm excited to try this because i've been looking for a good moisturizing face cream! 
*Supersmile Powdered Mouthrinse* - This seems interesting as well, keeping teeth clean is really important. 

Overall, this is a pretty decent Birchbox. I never really complain about the samples that I get, so i'm content  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Feb 11, 2012)

Its not lost, they are reusing tracking numbers and that was the tracking for the last package with that number and hers will update soon.  
 



> Originally Posted by *TacomaGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Florida? Whaa? If that box was any more lost it would be in another country.
> 
> ...


----------



## juk723 (Feb 11, 2012)

Does anyone know the size of the Exude lipstick? Is it full size?


----------



## BeautyByAnnie (Feb 11, 2012)

Just a quick note: When you use the Beauty Blender make sure you saturate it with water, squeeze the excess water out until it is damp, then use it that way. The first time I used the Beauty Blender I didn't know this and I used it dry. I thought it was such a gimmicky product. Then I discovered the right way to use it and I love mine!


----------



## aftereight (Feb 11, 2012)

Okay so here is my box! I'm pretty happy with what I got. I actually didn't peek this month either.

...




I received Box #7


----------



## KrisAnna (Feb 11, 2012)

My box weighs in at .3980  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





I would have liked the beauty blender and the exfoliant, but I really cannot complain. I can't wait to try the lipstick and eyerocks!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Feb 11, 2012)

Urg. SO bummed about this months box. Box 10 seriously sucks. I guess I shouldn't complain though. I have had really good boxes up until this point, and I knew eventually there would be a dud. Hopefully next month's box is better.


----------



## libbs07 (Feb 11, 2012)

I also got Box 7! I'm excited about trying everything in it!


*Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint in Pearl:* I'm already an avid user of tinted moisturizer, so this is probably the thing I'm most excited about trying. Although I must say, DANG this sample is tiny. I knew it would be from all the pictures I had seen, but seeing it in person was a bit shocking. Hopefully a little will go a long way.

*Eye Rock:* I'm so glad I got these instead of the lip tattoos. Honestly, if I'm going to try a dramatic look, it would be on my eyes and not my lips. Still not sure exactly where I'll wear these, but I'm interested to try them nonetheless.
*Dermalogica Microfoliant:* I'm always on the lookout for a good exfoliating cleanser. I've been trying to use up my drugstore brand before I bought the Clarins One-Step Gentle Exfoliating Cleanser, but if this works just as well or better, I might give it a try instead.
*Beautyblender:* I normally just use my fingers to apply foundation or tinted moisturizer, but this will be fun to try. I've heard many good things, and I know this is a product many people wanted in their box.
*Heart-Shaped Nail File:* Always good to keep a nail file handy! And this one is cute.
*Digital Download:* As a music lover, I thought it was really cool of Birchbox to send out free downloads. Not everyone has the same taste in music, but this is a really good way to get this band a little more recognition.

So overall, VERY happy with this box. I almost feel a little guilty for getting a box I love when some other ladies aren't too thrilled with theirs. But I hope everyone who is disappointed will give their products a try! Because you never know, something might end up surprising you and becoming your favorite product of all time!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Open minds are the best kind.


----------



## KrisAnna (Feb 11, 2012)

My box weighs .3980.





I would have like the Beauty blender and exfoliant, but I really cannot complain. Can't wait to try the lipstick and eyerocks!

*Products:*

EyeRock eyeliner

Exude Lipstick

LA Fresh makeup remover

BLK DMN Perfume 11

Heart shaped nail file


----------



## azurekitty (Feb 11, 2012)

I received box #7. There is not one item in this box that I am interesting in trying. If anyone would like to trade, please let me know.

I have found a trade! Thanks for all the PMs. Apparently, I can only respond to 2 per day, so I apologize if I have not replied to you.


----------



## Pattycakes (Feb 11, 2012)

Hehe.  Thanks for the info and the warning!!



> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pattycakes, before you change your profile, be aware that my past 2 boxes have been pretty blah.  Last month I got the box with two face creams, perfume, and granola, LOL!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 11, 2012)

just got my actual box!! so excited. I almost got in the shower but I thought hmmm I should see if my birchbox is here yet.


----------



## francie nolan (Feb 11, 2012)

i peaked.. i'm getting box 7 and i'm so happy about it!

i swear one time i'll let it be a surprise.


----------



## xlinds15x (Feb 11, 2012)

I hate to say this, but for once I am truly UNIMPRESSED (and a bit upset =/ ) with my Birchbox this month. Not _one_ of those items I wanted to try...

I'm getting:


*Exude Lipstick *- I simply do not wear lipstick. I dont even OWN lipstick because I hate the texture, and the way it looks on my skin. Nor less, that little biddie is RED. 
*Eye Rock Designer Liner *- Meh, the only item I may not swap, but the odds of be swapping are very high. Much would have rather the lip tattoos, I do my eyeliner precisely because one of my eyes is more slightly more closed than the other, I notice it, others may not, so I've learned to do my liner that opens one eye and makes them look fairly even. 
*LA FRESH Nail Polish Remover *- I rarely wear polish, and if I do, CVS brand/ Target brand/ Walmart Brand / Walgreens Brand polish remover works great to take it off. I dont care if it takes it off in one swipe.
*BLK DNM Perfume *- I ususally dont complain about perfume, but 4 times in a row? Come on now.... 

All items will be swapped. I'll actually swap MY ENTIRE BOX for a Beauty Blender. (Yes, I'm disappointed I didnt get it, but if I got the Dermalogica, Violent Lips, WEI, Benta Berry, Juice, Kiehls, Jouer or Color Science I would have been more happy, but I literally got every single item that I did not want).


----------



## TXSlainte (Feb 11, 2012)

My box was out for delivery yesterday...but in the wrong zip code. It arrived at my own post office this morning, so it may or may not get delivered today.

And despite my good intentions, I peeked to see which box I'm getting. Looks like I'm getting box 11, which has the Shu Uemura. Finally a hair product sample! I'm also happy to be getting the Kiehl's dark spot corrector and the mouthwash packets, and relieved to be getting the eye liner thingies and not the lip tats. Although it's not blow-my-mind awesome, I'm pretty happy.


----------



## thechicalet (Feb 11, 2012)

Are the boxes/numbers up yet? I haven't found a good link yet, and mine wont come til Tuesday!! I really want a beauty blender!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thechicalet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are the boxes/numbers up yet? I haven't found a good link yet, and mine wont come til Tuesday!! I really want a beauty blender!



Your box should be in your birchbox profile!


----------



## pinktergal (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm getting the same box, and I'm bummed too, especially since the lippie is red. That was my only ray of hope in the box, and now that's gone, too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

BTW, do you know which box # it is? I can't find any info on that; just what's in the box. And how did you know the lippie is red? I didn't see that either. I guess I don't know how to hunt &amp; seek yet.



> Originally Posted by *xlinds15x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hate to say this, but for once I am truly UNIMPRESSED (and a bit upset =/ ) with my Birchbox this month. Not _one_ of those items I wanted to try...
> 
> ...


----------



## Pancua (Feb 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm getting the same box, and I'm bummed too, especially since the lippie is red. That was my only ray of hope in the box, and now that's gone, too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


Log into Birchbox, Click on Box, scroll down to the bottom, hover your pointer over the Feb box or click on it (https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2012/february12box17) That last # tells you which box you got. In my case, it was #17.


----------



## pinktergal (Feb 11, 2012)

Okay, thanks! That worked! It's Box 1.


----------



## pinktergal (Feb 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Log into Birchbox, Click on Box, scroll down to the bottom, hover your pointer over the Feb box or click on it (https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2012/february12box17) That last # tells you which box you got. In my case, it was #17.



It was also in my browser bar, if I had looked.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm such a curious cathy I had to try the eye liners right away lol. They aren't very comfortable but they look really good on me. I just filled in the gaps with black pencil eyeliner. I can't wait to use the more dramatic ones but I'm going to use those when I actually am going somewhere.


----------



## bmwlove06 (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi all!!! I' new to this site. Does anybody have box #18? That's the one I'm getting and it may be the worst out of them all!! I think I'm gonna have to cancel my subscription


----------



## KaylaMarie423 (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi everyone! This is now my third Birchbox and I have to say, I'm actually pleased with what I got.. I got box number 10. I know a lot of people have been complaining about this box but I'm content with it. I prefer the nail file over the powdered mouth rinses. I rec'd some powdered mouth rinses from Lush as a sample to try and I didn't care for them.  I could care less about a "beauty blender" because I honestly don't think I would ever use it. Seems a bit pointless and overpriced.  The only thing I'm disappointed in is the La Fresh makeup remover wipes because I've seen those at Target. I thought BB was supposed to be DELUXE HIGH END BEAUTY SAMPLES..? O well.. guess I'll keep my subscription for another month and see if it gets any better.


----------



## Amber Barrera (Feb 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KrisAnna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box weighs .3980, and its BB#9...i think  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...



The box you have pictured is 1. My box weighed .3390 (pretty darn close to your weight) &amp; I got box 9. Box 9 actually has:






BENTA BERRY G-1 Moisturizing Face Cream
Chuao ChocoPod Caddy
Eye Rock Designer Liner
Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Serum
Juicy Couture - Viva La Juicy


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Feb 11, 2012)

Both my BA and BB boxes came today. Man what a world of difference! You actually get deluxe sized samples in the BA box! I signed up for BB b/c they talked about DELUXE sized samples. I hardly call a little tube of 0.07fl. oz. a deluxe sized sample. I am impressed with the size of the Dermalogica daily microfoliant sample though. At the end of the day though, BA still comes out on top. So I think I'll be cancelling BB. BA might be offering repeat samples but at least they are deluxe sized.


----------



## Steffi (Feb 11, 2012)

I got my box.  I'm actually DELIGHTED with pretty much everything.  That Jouer is a bit tiny though...the size of my pinky and I have SHORT fingers. Pic below: (might contain a spoiler, I don't know how to make that linky thing others did)





1. Beauty Blender (YAY!)

2. Eye Rock Liner

3. Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint (in Pearl, since I'm super pale).  I put a tiny dab on my hand and, well, good thing it's a tiny sample.  It has mica (I can see the crapload of shimmery bits), and my hand's itching already(guess what I'm allergic to!).  I'd need like five layers of product under this to use it and, well, that kind of defeats the purpose.

4. Mineralogie Cream Concealer (in U2, the lightest-again, super pale).  Tried this on my hand too. Seems to work nicely enough.  The sample is 2.4 grams, which is almost full size, but the full size comes in a square tube(I think with an applicator).  Full size is 3mL(grams).

Extras:

Chuao Chocolatier Choco Pod (Spicy Maya).  FINALLY I GOT CHOCOLATE.  I wanted this when they sent them a couple of months ago but instead got those STUPID #%^&amp;*@ COASTERS.  I ate the chocolate as soon as I finished taking the picture.  It's surprisingly tasty.  FINALLY got a food item that wasn't absolutely horrible.

Digital Download...I doubt I'll use it.


----------



## Steffi (Feb 11, 2012)

Forgot to add..this is box 6.

 



> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box.  I'm actually DELIGHTED with pretty much everything.  That Jouer is a bit tiny though...the size of my pinky and I have SHORT fingers. Pic below: (might contain a spoiler, I don't know how to make that linky thing others did)
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 11, 2012)

Those of you that got the lipstick, was it red? they have 3 or 4 diff colors on their website.. and I am really hoping the one I get ISNT the bright red, although I guess you never know, and it might work on me (?)


----------



## TXSlainte (Feb 11, 2012)

My box was actually delivered! I did indeed get box 11, and I actually like it alot. The only thing I probably won't use is the Juicy Beauty Blemish Clearing Serum, but I guess it can be handy to have on hand. I'm slightly jealous of those who got chocolate, but the powdered mouth wash is wayyy better than coasters, so I can't complain. And NO PERFUME SAMPLE! YAY!


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 11, 2012)

lol I hear ya I would have been bummed to get a perfume sample twice in a row, even if i did like the juicy sample last month



> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box was actually delivered! I did indeed get box 11, and I actually like it alot. The only thing I probably won't use is the Juicy Beauty Blemish Clearing Serum, but I guess it can be handy to have on hand. I'm slightly jealous of those who got chocolate, but the powdered mouth wash is wayyy better than coasters, so I can't complain. And NO PERFUME SAMPLE! YAY!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> lol I hear ya I would have been bummed to get a perfume sample twice in a row, even if i did like the juicy sample last month


lol, ya know...I think I would have even been okay with another Viva La Juicy sample, because at least it smells good...this one is unisex and the exact opposite of what I like in a fragrance. Ick.


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Feb 11, 2012)

I got this exact box. I have been wanting to try the Beauty Blender for a long time! The Designer liner looks kinda weird cuz their like made out of felt but still excited to use them. Would love to trade the microfoliant for Lip Tattoos, I've had my eye on those for a while. 

Edit: And it was a nice surprise to get this in the mail today because it wasn't due to be delivered until Feb. 14th! 



> Originally Posted by *atrid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TXSlainte (Feb 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> lol I hear ya I would have been bummed to get a perfume sample twice in a row, even if i did like the juicy sample last month


I got them in September, November, December and January. 4 out of 5 boxes.


----------



## mishtastic (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi! Long time lurker here. I finally got my Birchbox, and I got exactly the one I wanted!

I got box number 13:





1. Violent Lips: Silver - I would have preferred pink or red, but I kind of like how out there these are. I've been dying to try them, and I already know how to do all the eye liner shapes.

2. Beauty Blender - Not a big foundation person, but I definitely dying to try this out and see if it looks better

3. Orofluido - I have something like this, but I heard good reviews so I'd like to try this out. I have colored hair, so I need some repair

4. Nail File - Going in purse right now

5. Jouer Moisturizing Tint: Golden - Perfect match for me Love the look on my hand

(and those track downloads)


----------



## BeautyByAnnie (Feb 11, 2012)

I am a bit shocked at how small that Jouer product sample is. I got the same Jouer product back in DEC 2010-my first BB and it was 0.17oz instead of the 0.07fl oz they offered this time. I always am saying that I wish BB would go back to the products and sizes they had when I first joined. My first box with them was that Jouer product, a 2 oz size of a heat protectant spray, a perfume sample (but it was a true high end one), and a Stila lip glaze that is the size they include in their sets.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyByAnnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am a bit shocked at how small that Jouer product sample is. I got the same Jouer product back in DEC 2010-my first BB and it was 0.17oz instead of the 0.07fl oz they offered this time.



Agreed - and I got the Benta Berry moisturizer, as well, and it's a pretty tiny sample, too. With things like face creams, it takes me several uses to decide if I like them or not, so a larger sample would really increase my likelihood of purchasing the full size later. Oh well!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sp727 (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi all,

I am brand new to this forum  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is my 2nd box and I am underwhelmed. I was really hoping to get the Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Serum or the Kiehl's dark spot corrector. I got box # 13. I will never be using the beauty blender or the Lip Tattoos. If anyone wants to swap for any face/skin products let me know!


----------



## jayeldubya (Feb 11, 2012)

Don't throw things away! I'd gladly trade you items or my whole box for yours! I wanted box #7
 



> Originally Posted by *mari anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You know, there are 22 boxes this month and I would have been happy with 18 of them. But no, they are sending me box 7, one of the four that has nothing in it I want to try. I am thinking of cancelling but I still keep hoping that the next month will be better. There all always lots of things I want to try but they never send them to me.  Last month I tossed everything in the trash and it looks like I will be doing that again this month. It's frustrating.


----------



## jayeldubya (Feb 11, 2012)

I will gladly trade with you! I got box #10... but I also have other samples too.
 



> Originally Posted by *azurekitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received box #7. There is not one item in this box that I am interesting in trying. If anyone would like to trade, please let me know.


----------



## pinktergal (Feb 11, 2012)

Based on how many here who are disappointed in their boxes this month, but would have liked to try other available BB items, maybe BB needs a new way to categorize us. Apparently they're not asking us the right questions.  For example: they don't ask if we're interested in fragrance. I would prefer to not get perfume samples, but 3 times out of my 4 boxes so far, I got perfume. I also expressed interest in anti-aging, but got no skin care this month.

I prefer how Beauty Army does it. You take a quiz about your preferences, coloring, makeup style, etc., then they present you with 9 items that they matched to your profile, and you get to pick 6 of them.

No surprises, but also no disappointments.

I took the quiz, but didn't like my sample choices. So I took it again, and changed some of my responses. My next sample assortment was much better!   DEFINITELY worth the $12 for the Lift Lab eye cream alone!  The pro-rated value for that is $32.

I know many of you like your boxes this month, but there are just as many who are disappointed.


----------



## kdrzrbck (Feb 11, 2012)

I complained on twitter about getting box 10 and birchbox contacted me asking for my email so they could be in touch...  Not sure what will come of it.


----------



## sp727 (Feb 11, 2012)

@jadedbeauty: Yes for the trade! I can't send you anymore PM on here. Any idea why?


----------



## JadedBeauty (Feb 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sp727* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @jadedbeauty: Yes for the trade! I can't send you anymore PM on here. Any idea why?



Not sure! That is strange! Do you have a personal email address that you could use to send me your address? {personal email deleted}

*Mod note: To ensure the safety of our members we do not allow personal emails to be posted in a public forum. Email address deleted.*


----------



## Pancua (Feb 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sp727* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @jadedbeauty: Yes for the trade! I can't send you anymore PM on here. Any idea why?


 New users with less than 3 posts are limited to to PMs a day. 4 or more are allowed up to 12.


----------



## sp727 (Feb 11, 2012)

Ahh I see. Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hitomispouken (Feb 11, 2012)

Im getting box #1 and im very excited about the Lipstick im just hoping to get a nice color. Im not to excited about the WEI buffing beads but other than that hoping to enjoy the lipstick


----------



## pinktergal (Feb 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hitomispouken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im getting box #1 and im very excited about the Lipstick im just hoping to get a nice color. Im not to excited about the WEI buffing beads but other than that hoping to enjoy the lipstick



Are you sure you're getting Box1?  I'm getting #1, but there are no buffing beads in it.


----------



## jaimelesmots (Feb 11, 2012)

Are you sure you scrolled all the way down and clicked on the picture of the February box under "box history"?

Everyone's URL should say "https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1" when you first click on "BOX" but it should say something like "https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2012/february12box8" after you scroll all the way down and click on the picture. That may be why things don't seem to be adding up with others.


 



> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure you're getting Box1?  I'm getting #1, but there are no buffing beads in it.


----------



## channelzero (Feb 11, 2012)

I had really hoped mine would come today, but no such luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I peeked and saw what I'll be getting; not sure what number but it's got the Jouer Tint, the Benta Berry face cream, Violent Lips, Dermalogica, and whatever that tooth stuff is. I had hoped for a lipstick, beauty blender, the eyeliner...pretty much anything else! I'm excited about the Dermalogica, but I think that's it. And I'm not surprised to hear it's another tiny Jouer sample, I've had two others and been unimpressed with the size...it's definitely colored my opinion of them as a brand and I doubt I'd purchase anything full-size.

ETA: It's box 8


----------



## francie nolan (Feb 11, 2012)

so what exactly would someone who doesn't wear foundation do with the beauty blender?


----------



## pinktergal (Feb 11, 2012)

This the URL I get when I click on the pic: xxxxxxxxxxxxx2012/february12box1

Also, the links posted on page 1 of  this thread show box #1 as exactly what's in my box in my BB account box page.



> Originally Posted by *jaimelesmots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are you sure you scrolled all the way down and clicked on the picture of the February box under "box history"?
> 
> Everyone's URL should say "https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1" when you first click on "BOX" but it should say something like "https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/february-2012/february12box8" after you scroll all the way down and click on the picture. That may be why things don't seem to be adding up with others.


----------



## oOliveColored (Feb 11, 2012)

I think the problem this month is that there is a HUGE difference between the values of the individual boxes.

My box had the ye stickers and everything else was in a free sample size. Other boxes had TWO full-size items and a deluxe sample.

The total value of my box is $13 (I don't count .001 samples as being worth anything). Other boxes are worth upwards of $45.
 



> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Based on how many here who are disappointed in their boxes this month, but would have liked to try other available BB items, maybe BB needs a new way to categorize us. Apparently they're not asking us the right questions.  For example: they don't ask if we're interested in fragrance. I would prefer to not get perfume samples, but 3 times out of my 4 boxes so far, I got perfume. I also expressed interest in anti-aging, but got no skin care this month.
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *francie nolan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so what exactly would someone who doesn't wear foundation do with the beauty blender?


Trade it with someone who does. I wouldn't mind another Beauty Blender, can't have too many in my opinion.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Caryatid (Feb 11, 2012)

Can you guys who already got yours post your boxes' weights?


----------



## channelzero (Feb 11, 2012)

I think this is what I find most frustrating. And it isn't like the boxes seem tailored to different styles. I'd understand if there was a "classic" box and an "adventurous" box and they didn't always compare equally, but the random disparity irks me.
 



> Originally Posted by *oOliveColored* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the problem this month is that there is a HUGE difference between the values of the individual boxes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pancua (Feb 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *francie nolan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so what exactly would someone who doesn't wear foundation do with the beauty blender?



Id love one, I'm looking to swap the eyeliners from my box once I get it.


----------



## Caryatid (Feb 11, 2012)

Wow, I think I might have gotten the worst box they have, and the worst box for me personally. I got Box 10, which only comes with four items:

1. Benta Berry Moisturizer (Might use; I've been too busy to make another Chanel order for moisturizer)

2. Eye Rock Designer Liner (I don't really understand what this is for? Why would you want temporary tattoos -- if that is indeed what these are -- when you can just do the liner yourself and have it the right size and shape for your face)

3. Mineral Foundation (I only wear Chanel foundation, and I'm incredibly alabaster-pale, so I have no idea how I'm going to wear this).

4. LA Fresh Remover (Oil-based?)

This is even more disappointing because I've commented that I want more of the Chocopod items and that I wasn't too happy to have not received a Zoya last month. I usually love Birchbox, but after this, and given the choices, I'm not sure that they really actually take these things into consideration when you turn in the product surveys.


----------



## xlinds15x (Feb 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kdrzrbck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I complained on twitter about getting box 10 and birchbox contacted me asking for my email so they could be in touch...  Not sure what will come of it.



Please keep me updated on what they say to you. I may send out an "I'm disappointed" tweet. I've been a subscriber for over 8 months now with 7 friend referrals from ACTUAL friends (not promoting it on a blog/youtube channel, before they made links), it would be nice if they paid attention to the little things. I feel like they know it was a worse box, nothing (except the eyeliners) was in the spoiler video! I would have loved the nail file honestly.


----------



## pinktergal (Feb 11, 2012)

My box (# 1) has the $29 lipstick, and samples I don't need or want. I don't know the value of the samples, but I count the perfume as free, since you can pick those up at any fragrance counter.  I don't know how many nail polish remover towelettes or liner stickons are in the box, so I can't estimate their $ value, but I doubt they're worth more than a few dollars at most. So my box dollar worth is about $35 tops.  If I don't like the lip color, the box is worthless to me.

Yes, the $ value discrepancy this month is very glaring!  The only good thing I can say about my box before seeing the lip color is that I didn't get the lip tattoo thingies. Also, I'm 65. Can you just imagine how those eye liner stickies will look on me?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />     I'll look like an aging drag queen.
 



> Originally Posted by *oOliveColored* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the problem this month is that there is a HUGE difference between the values of the individual boxes.
> 
> ...


----------



## francie nolan (Feb 11, 2012)

I'd be willing to trade the beauty blender for the Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant if anybody is interested.


----------



## seefaithrun (Feb 11, 2012)

I got box 12 and I am thrilled. I have tried the dermalogica before for a facial I got a long time ago. Left my skin looking so smooth. I think that alone just makes the box worth it to me. The liner stickers I find to be intriguing since I don't have the patience to make my eyeliner that dramatic. I do find it weird that box 5 is the same as mine, just without the powder mouthwash. Was it really necessary to make it two different boxes? I'm happy to get the blemish serum since I sometimes breakout. The Jouer moisture tint is laughably small, but compared to everything else I got, it really doesn't matter.

When I followed my box via tracking number, it showed that I was getting two packages. They both had different sequence numbers and weights. However, both were out for delivery today and I only got the February box. I suppose it might have been the Vichy intro box, but it didn't quite make it to my home. Did anyone notice that glitch?


----------



## hitomispouken (Feb 11, 2012)

https://d2yookngm6r3u8.cloudfront.net/Box/600.jpg
Yep the buffing beads its in box 1 they are WEI and it looks small



> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This the URL I get when I click on the pic: xxxxxxxxxxxxx2012/february12box1
> 
> Also, the links posted on page 1 of  this thread show box #1 as exactly what's in my box in my BB account box page.


----------



## Amber Barrera (Feb 11, 2012)

What other beauty sampling companies do you guys use &amp; recommend???? My husband said I can get another subscription for Valentine's Day but I'm having a hard time choosing. I would love if some of you could give me a couple ideas of who to go with.

My BB was supposed to be here today but after tracking it I found that it has been stuck in NJ for two days




. Probably won't get it for a while yet.


----------



## Lilith McKee (Feb 11, 2012)

I was suppose to get my BirchBox today according to the tracking but it hasn't moved from New Jersey either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(  Not a good start to my first box (sniff).
 



> Originally Posted by *Amber Barrera* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What other beauty sampling companies do you guys use &amp; recommend???? My husband said I can get another subscription for Valentine's Day but I'm having a hard time choosing. I would love if some of you could give me a couple ideas of who to go with.
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 11, 2012)

thats a good idea i will try to figure out how much my box is worth 

if a box its worth 10.00 we got what we paid for and should be happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
 



> Originally Posted by *oOliveColored* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the problem this month is that there is a HUGE difference between the values of the individual boxes.
> 
> ...


----------



## pinktergal (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm confused, because this is the link posted for Box 1    https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/February-2012/February12box1      and there are no buffing beads.



> Originally Posted by *hitomispouken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> https://d2yookngm6r3u8.cloudfront.net/Box/600.jpg
> Yep the buffing beads its in box 1 they are WEI and it looks small


----------



## BeautyByAnnie (Feb 11, 2012)

I've been with BB for 14 months and so far every box had had a value over $10. I think the lowest valued box I have had is $15. Plus the BB points are an added extra. I have "purchased" 3 full size products using my points and I am about to place another order of $50 using my points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> thats a good idea i will try to figure out how much my box is worth
> 
> if a box its worth 10.00 we got what we paid for and should be happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 11, 2012)

There's one I signed up for called Sample Society by Beauty Bar. Is 15.00 a month and it seems to be all high end products. They give you a 15.00 off a 50.00 purchase every month. Look them up online, they charge your account when they ship, unlike most companies which charge you on the 1st of the month and you dont even know if you will get a box that month (MyGlam). 

Glossybox is also coming to the USA soon, but no concrete date yet, and subscriptions arent open yet either.
 



> Originally Posted by *Amber Barrera* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What other beauty sampling companies do you guys use &amp; recommend???? My husband said I can get another subscription for Valentine's Day but I'm having a hard time choosing. I would love if some of you could give me a couple ideas of who to go with.
> 
> ...


----------



## kdrzrbck (Feb 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlinds15x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Please keep me updated on what they say to you. I may send out an "I'm disappointed" tweet. I've been a subscriber for over 8 months now with 7 friend referrals from ACTUAL friends (not promoting it on a blog/youtube channel, before they made links), it would be nice if they paid attention to the little things. I feel like they know it was a worse box, nothing (except the eyeliners) was in the spoiler video! I would have loved the nail file honestly.




Will do!  I'll post an update if/when I hear anything.


----------



## JadedBeauty (Feb 11, 2012)

Hey guys I just stumbled across a new subscription service and thought I would share...some of you may already have heard of it, but from what I am reading on blogs the first box goes out on February 15.  When you sign up use the code bogo5 and you get your second box for free! The website is

www.beautybox5.com

I hope this is a good one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## geniabeme (Feb 11, 2012)

I got box 13* I am happy with the box BUT I really wanted to try the Eye Rock Eyeliners! I was never too excited about the beauty blenders just because I love putting on foundations with flat top brushes.


beautyblenderÂ®
Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint
Orofluido Elixir
Violent Lips Lip Tattoo


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 11, 2012)

Someone asked earlier what would you do with a besuty blender if you dont use foundation. Just thought I would share, on the BB website it says:

 Use the blender with your powder foundations, concealers, and eye shadows as well as your liquid foundation for a natural flawless look all over.


----------



## francie nolan (Feb 11, 2012)

unfortunately, i don't use liquid (or powder) foundations, concealer or eye shadow.

maybe i should just start, eh?
 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone asked earlier what would you do with a besuty blender if you dont use foundation. Just thought I would share, on the BB website it says:
> 
> Use the blender with your powder foundations, concealers, and eye shadows as well as your liquid foundation for a natural flawless look all over.


----------



## jayeldubya (Feb 11, 2012)

That's not box 10. That is box #13.
 



> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got box 10! I am happy with the box BUT I really wanted to try the Eye Rock Eyeliners! I was never too excited about the beauty blenders just because I love putting on foundations with flat top brushes.
> 
> ...


----------



## geniabeme (Feb 11, 2012)

Oops! You are correct! Let me edit that up there.
 



> Originally Posted by *jayeldubya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's not box 10. That is box #13.


----------



## ellagold (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey! I really wasn't happy with my birchbox, especially since this is my last one. I was hoping for a beautyblender! I really would like to switch... 

I got box #17

â€¢ColorScience Bronzer in Kissed By The Sun

â€¢Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant

â€¢EyeRock Designer Liner

â€¢Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint

Already have Orfluido Elixir :/


----------



## ellagold (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh, and Jouer Tint is in bronzed.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Feb 12, 2012)

I have a beauty blender brand new (not from bb, I bought them in a set of 2) if anyone would like to trade for the dermalogica stuff. That's the only thing I really wanted this month, but alas, I'm getting the underwhelming box #10


----------



## ellagold (Feb 12, 2012)

I'd love to trade the Dermalogica stuff for the beauty blender! Although I'm not sure how this trading thing works, because I'm new here.


----------



## KrisAnna (Feb 12, 2012)

Oops! You're right. Thanks for the heads up Amber  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Amber Barrera* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The box you have pictured is 1. My box weighed .3390 (pretty darn close to your weight) &amp; I got box 9. Box 9 actually has:
> ...


----------



## calexxia (Feb 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> thats a good idea i will try to figure out how much my box is worth
> 
> if a box its worth 10.00 we got what we paid for and should be happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Unless my figures are off, Box #7 is worth roughly 35.90, factoring in .99 for each MP3 (standard rate) and allotting .25 for the nail file.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Feb 12, 2012)

the eyeliner stuff is sooooooooooo big, it looks like eyebrows to me rather than eyeliner stickers. 

i'm glad i got the BB nonetheless. the jouer TM is way to sparkly for my large pores, but i'm curious about the exfoliant and i love that cute nail file!


----------



## Ahal1305 (Feb 12, 2012)

This is exactly what I got. I was really hoping for a Beauty Blender. It is my first box though. I did want the Jouer too, but I already ordered some of that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 12, 2012)

Awesome! I wont know how much mine is worth until I see the sizes. Im curious to see how much the lipstick will be worth. And I hope its in a color that suits me.  
 



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Unless my figures are off, Box #7 is worth roughly 35.90, factoring in .99 for each MP3 (standard rate) and allotting .25 for the nail file.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Feb 12, 2012)

I got the same box and I would have to agree that it is probably the worst box. I also can't use the foundation because I am so fare. The remover wipes are VERY oil in my opinion. The eye liners are just meh. If I went out to clubs/parties more it might be fun, but I have a 7 month old, so that's not really for me. The only thing I can really use is the moisturizer and it's a very small sample...

 



> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, I think I might have gotten the worst box they have, and the worst box for me personally. I got Box 10, which only comes with four items:
> 
> ...


----------



## krod1229 (Feb 12, 2012)

Is there anyone that keeps a quick tally of how much each box is worth?  I'm still happy with my box 8 but I am curious after reading a lot of the comments here.


----------



## kdrzrbck (Feb 12, 2012)

I'd be really curious to know just how much box 10 is worth.  The more videos on youtube I watch of everyone being all happy about their boxes the more angry I get that I got box 10  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## Steffi (Feb 12, 2012)

I just calculated box 6 (my box).  Total value (I did NOT include the Jouer because it's itty bitty) is 33.11


----------



## pinktergal (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm getting Box 1, and it should arrive tomorrow (Mon.13th).  I'll be able to figure the $ value once I see the size of the samples. The Exude lippie retails for $29, so the box will be worth at least that.  My guesstimate right now is the mid $30 range, not counting the music downloads which are .worthless to me and thus have no dollar value.

Are you who are figuring the box $ value counting the music downloads as a dollar value?


----------



## lady41 (Feb 12, 2012)

I am ok with mine even though I have full sized derm already and the Jouer was just to small for me to make a decision on buying fullsized or not. I do think the difference in the value of the boxes is very unfair though. I was wondering does anyone think maybe the ones of us who got the "less value" boxes might be bc we were invited for the extra skincare box this month? Just a thought.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 12, 2012)

Have I missed a posting? The price ranges I have seen have all been in the $30 range.


----------



## pinktergal (Feb 12, 2012)

I think someone estimated theirs at $13, but I don't remember which box it was.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 12, 2012)

On tumblr I saw someone estimate box 9 at 15 something. That was the box I got and I still liked it, so in my opinion monetary value of your samples isn't the whole thing that decides a good box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Feb 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so in my opinion monetary value of your samples isn't the whole thing that decides a good box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





​


----------



## lady41 (Feb 12, 2012)

Im not saying monetary value alone decides a good or bad box at all.....some boxes got a Beautyblender and the nice sample sized Derm sample and the liners....while most boxes only got 1 of those three things and the rest of the box was tiny samples.....Im just saying.....


----------



## Pancua (Feb 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Im not saying monetary value alone decides a good or bad box at all.....some boxes got a Beautyblender and the nice sample sized Derm sample and the liners....while most boxes only got 1 of those three things and the rest of the box was tiny samples.....Im just saying.....


And there are people who got the derm and the liners and the blender (or a mix of those three) who don't feel they got a good box. I'm just saying...


----------



## kdrzrbck (Feb 12, 2012)

My complaint is that I feel I really didn't get one "deluxe" sample in my box where some people got multiple ones.

The only thing that would maybe be considered deluxe is the travel puff but how many uses can that thing really have in it?


----------



## Pancua (Feb 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kdrzrbck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My complaint is that I *feel* I really didn't get one "deluxe" sample in my box where some people got multiple ones.
> 
> The only thing that would maybe be considered deluxe is the travel puff but how many uses can that thing really have in it?


That kind of leads to the point I think we are all trying to make. You don't *feel* like you got something of value but Birchbox does. It's all subjective.


----------



## pinktergal (Feb 12, 2012)

Obviously I'd like my box to be worth at least $10.  My main desire is to have products I'd like to own or try.  A $100 cream I can't use, for example, is of less value to me than a $10 mascara.  My box this box is #1, and other than the lipstick which MIGHT be an okay color, none of the other items are of interest or value to me, regardless of monetary worth. 

I think most of us feel the same about this. I'm not nearly as concerned about the $ value of the box, as my need for or interest in the items.

I'd rather have a $13 box of stuff I like than a $45 box of duds. Of course everyone's idea of a dud or a lust is different. That's why I think BB needs to refine its beauty profiles because so many of us feel we got duds. Also the discrepancy between some of the sample sizes is quite glaring.


----------



## kdrzrbck (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeah I looked up the travel puff on Amazon and it says its worth $10.  So I guess I got what I paid for..


----------



## krod1229 (Feb 12, 2012)

Obviously each the of the items are going to be loved my some and ignored by others.  Each month there are always going to be some very happy people and some who are underwhelmed.  Hopefully it evens out after a few boxes. 

The main appeal of birchbox for me is a little surprise each month.  With the added benefit of maybe really enjoying a new item I would never have tried.  To me that's worth the $10. I do think people always like to feel like they got a "deal" though.  Which is why you see blogs and videos breaking down the monetary cost of the samples. 

The one "full size" item in my box this month (lip tattoos - gold glitterati) is actually the item I will get the least use out of.  Mainly due to the color.  Not quite sure I can pull off gold lips.  Haha.  The enjoyment I've gotten from everything else in the box so far has made it a good one for me.


----------



## lady41 (Feb 12, 2012)

This is what I was trying to say....thanks for clarfying for me.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 12, 2012)

Well, first every box is worth $4- $5, automatically depending on how many items you get since you get $1 for every review.

Birchbox is working with a variety of cosmetic warehouses, those cosmetic warehouses are the ones who determine the size of the samples. Birchbox is merely doing what they said they are doing, putting it in your hands. If you don't like the price of those products, then perhaps this program isn't meant for you.

As for duds, I really feel a lot of that has more to do with the fact that the products being sampled are high end and come with a high end price tag which is simply not something one is willing to pay. I can understand that, I am both happy and sad I got the Malibu FIX cream last month. It retails for $125 a bottle but I also know that my sample packet is going to last awhile which means the full size product is also going to last awhile.

I'm not sure how to fix this issue but the most common one, I believe, is people's expectation levels. They are, put bluntly, set way too high.
 



> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Obviously I'd like my box to be worth at least $10.  My main desire is to have products I'd like to own or try.  A $100 cream I can't use, for example, is of less value to me than a $10 mascara.  My box this box is #1, and other than the lipstick which MIGHT be an okay color, none of the other items are of interest or value to me, regardless of monetary worth.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tamala Nails (Feb 12, 2012)

I know how you feel. I have gotten boxes like that in the past.  Where non of the items were really deluxe and some boxes got multiples.  Of course it is opinion based but generally speaking I think we all know the difference between deluxe samples vs the smaller ones.

Even the Juice Beauty Serum, Ive a little packet of that in and order I placed with Bloom. In my birchbox this time I got a tube of it. I would consider this one deluxe. and that Dark Spot treatment is a great size! 

But Like I said, I have gotten boxes like yours in the past and it is annoying. BUt not all of them are like that thank goodness.



> Originally Posted by *kdrzrbck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My complaint is that I feel I really didn't get one "deluxe" sample in my box where some people got multiple ones.
> 
> The only thing that would maybe be considered deluxe is the travel puff but how many uses can that thing really have in it?


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 12, 2012)

Image 600 belong to box 3 not box 1. Box 1 image is 598.
 



> Originally Posted by *hitomispouken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> https://d2yookngm6r3u8.cloudfront.net/Box/600.jpg
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 12, 2012)

My only complaint about this month's box is just that the samples I got were TINY - too small to really make up my mind about the product...it takes several uses for me to really get a feel for skincare products.  However, I've used the VMV eye serum I got last month daily since I got it and I still have plenty left, and that's an expensive product, so I guess it evens out!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Feb 12, 2012)

*you are so awesome!!! *








> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Main master list of individual boxes now up. Had to fight with Charter this morning since we keep dropping internet connection every 15 minutes or so for minutes at a time.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Feb 12, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Feb 12, 2012)

*thats a GREAT box!!!*

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

YAY I got my box, here it is!!!!

Beauty Blender

Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint Orofluido Beauty Elixer Violent Lips   Extras:  Heart nail file 6 free tunes for Green River Ordinance


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Feb 12, 2012)

*I CANT BELIEVE THIS!!!!** 



 I AM SOOO HAPPY!!!  I AM ACTUALLY GETTING THE BOX I WANT!!!  WOW!!!  *

Products in Your February Box




 
Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint 


 
Orofluido Elixir 


 
Violent Lips Lip Tattoo 


 
beautyblenderÂ® beautyblenderÂ® double


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Feb 12, 2012)

wow! that is a nice box! better than what I got! grats Dena!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Feb 12, 2012)

*hi there!!  which box did you get??  *
 



> Originally Posted by *Isabelsjewely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow! that is a nice box! better than what I got! grats Dena!


----------



## xfashionista (Feb 12, 2012)

I just unsubscribed after I received my February box. Should I re-subscribe? Not sure yet... just didn't care a bout anything I got, well the chocolate was good. 

My Birchbox Feb 2012


Here's my January box:


----------



## TXSlainte (Feb 12, 2012)

This is really the issue that I have with Birchbox. I've been a subscriber since October 2010, and it really was not an problem at that time, because basically everyone got the same box. The boxes included a variety of products, so there was bound to be something for everyone. The samples were also much more generously sized. The Jouer sample this month is a perfect example - I saw someone post that the first time they sent it out, it was around twice the size as this month's sample.

As Birchbox grew, so did the number of monthly boxes. As the number of different boxes grew, so did the inequity in the boxes. It's not really about the monetary value - we all pay $10 a month, so as long as we get $10 worth of samples, we really can't complain. The problem comes in when one box has a value of $10, and another has a value far exceeding that.  That's unfair, and bound to cause some to become dissatisfied.

I'm not even going to mention the coasters.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *kdrzrbck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My complaint is that I feel I really didn't get one "deluxe" sample in my box where some people got multiple ones.

The only thing that would maybe be considered deluxe is the travel puff but how many uses can that thing really have in it?


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Feb 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *hi there!!  which box did you get??  *



Box 17


----------



## antonella (Feb 12, 2012)

has anyone gotten the exude lipstick if yes can u do a short revieew?


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Feb 12, 2012)

*how is the bronzer??  other than the eye stickers ( i think they are kinda goofy), i dont think its that bad of a box.... which items were you hoping for??*

 



> Originally Posted by *Isabelsjewely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box 17


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Feb 12, 2012)

*yes please do...   i was curious what color they were sending out........*

Quote:

Originally Posted by *antonella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

has anyone gotten the exude lipstick if yes can u do a short revieew?


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 12, 2012)

yes please, I really want to know!!!



> Originally Posted by *antonella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> has anyone gotten the exude lipstick if yes can u do a short revieew?


----------



## smokeyeyesbytam (Feb 12, 2012)

I am extremely upset with my birch box this month and this is the first time i haven't liked what i got!

i got box numero 1...

not only was there perfume in the box but i also got the LA FRESHÂ® Eco Beauty Acetone-Free Nail Polish Remover which i will NEVER use since i get my nails done at the salon so needless to say the nail polish remover is up for trade! 

I did get the exude lipstick though which is the only thing i enjoyed...i will be reviewing that shortly!!!


----------



## sillylilly05 (Feb 12, 2012)

How do you review items??

 



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, first every box is worth $4- $5, automatically depending on how many items you get since you get $1 for every review.
> 
> ...


----------



## sillylilly05 (Feb 12, 2012)

How do you give review on items on birchbox?


----------



## francie nolan (Feb 12, 2012)

click on the item in your box that you want to review and hit "give feedback".
 



> Originally Posted by *sillylilly05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you give review on items on birchbox?


----------



## Pancua (Feb 12, 2012)

When you log into Birchbox, Click on the Box tab, and select the item you wish to review then click on give feedback.


----------



## sillylilly05 (Feb 12, 2012)

Mine doesn't have that feedback button...do i have to be a member for so long to get it?


----------



## sillylilly05 (Feb 12, 2012)

never mind..it's on the new stuff..i thought i could give it for past items..guess not lol


----------



## BeautyByAnnie (Feb 12, 2012)

One quick thing to note is that you can only review items that you received in your boxes and I think once your new box is posted, you can't review past items for previous boxes. Like someone else said, just log into your account, go to your box tab, then click on each of the individual items that show from your box and it should be there.
 



> Originally Posted by *sillylilly05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine doesn't have that feedback button...do i have to be a member for so long to get it?


----------



## sillylilly05 (Feb 12, 2012)

I found it! Thanks so much!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *BeautyByAnnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> One quick thing to note is that you can only review items that you received in your boxes and I think once your new box is posted, you can't review past items for previous boxes. Like someone else said, just log into your account, go to your box tab, then click on each of the individual items that show from your box and it should be there.


----------



## BeautyByAnnie (Feb 12, 2012)

No problem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *sillylilly05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found it! Thanks so much!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amber Barrera (Feb 12, 2012)

This was my first box from BB. While I really would have loved some of the other items, I am happy with what I will be getting. The way I see it is if I had no idea what other people were getting would I be happy with what I got? The answer is yes for this month. I'm going to give BB 3 months &amp; see how happy I am after that &amp; decide if I want keep my subscription with them. I just love the surprise aspect of it.

Last night I also signed up for Beautyfix. I am WAY excited about that. It's $49.99 every 3 months (equals out to $16.66 a month) &amp; you get to pick 8 items from them. All of the products are from the Dermstore, which I'm addicted to anyways, so it's a no loss situation for me. I ordered $313 in stuff for &amp; only paid $19.99 (I had a $30 off coupon). All of the items I ordered were full size so pretty much I bought one item &amp; got the other 7 for free. You also get a $25 gift card to the Dermstore if you complete 2 surveys after you get your products.

Some of you who feel like the samples are too small or the boxes are too far apart on price comparison might be happier with a subscription to a place like beautyfix. Meanwhile, I'm going to keep both. I wish I could subscribe to more but I just can't justify it to my husband. Or myself for that matter lol!


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 12, 2012)

I looked it up and clicked on get started, where it was suppose to ask me questions to get my beauty file or whatever its called and it wouldnt go to the quiz, it would skip to the part where it asks you to pick your product... not easy to use, not impressed
 



> Originally Posted by *Amber Barrera* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This was my first box from BB. While I really would have loved some of the other items, I am happy with what I will be getting. The way I see it is if I had no idea what other people were getting would I be happy with what I got? The answer is yes for this month. I'm going to give BB 3 months &amp; see how happy I am after that &amp; decide if I want keep my subscription with them. I just love the surprise aspect of it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jwls750 (Feb 12, 2012)

The reason I get kind of frustrated with people hating on BB and MyGlam and all these services is: We're only paying $10 a month, and although that adds up, lets all be real, we'd spend that money on makeup somewhere else anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> PLUS the point of these boxes which I feel people forget sometimes, it to try something NEW something you've never tried before, and that definitely means that some of the things you REALLY might not like. That being said they should maybe work a little on individualizing peoples boxes more, but that would be crazy difficult to do.

I think they're pretty open about what you'll be getting when you sign up, so there are no shocks. The fact some of us don't like some of the items isn't a bad thing, the point is to try something new. That makes these boxes inherently hit or miss. This is obviously just my opinion. I just feel bad. I think these sample boxes are awesome. If you don't like the products it never hurts to be nice and share w/ a friend/family member. I try to look at this from the companies perspective a little.


----------



## Amber Barrera (Feb 12, 2012)

That is weird. Here's the link to the survey.

http://www.beautyfix.com/account/minisurvey.php
 

I finally figured it out though. You go to "How it works" &amp; click on the makeup bag.



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I looked it up and clicked on get started, where it was suppose to ask me questions to get my beauty file or whatever its called and it wouldnt go to the quiz, it would skip to the part where it asks you to pick your product... not easy to use, not impressed


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 12, 2012)

thanks!
 



> Originally Posted by *Amber Barrera* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is weird. Here's the link to the survey.
> 
> ...


----------



## gemini524 (Feb 12, 2012)

I got box 16...i only wish i hadnt looked at the other boxes sent....Eager to try the travel bronzer and thats about it....


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 13, 2012)

I got a reply from Paulina, who in my opinion is the best customer service agent I have EVER had the pleasure of encountering, and she assured me that two of the products I'm most concern about (the cleanser and the blemish product) are safe for even my skin. I'll trust her opinion for now and reserve final judgement for after I get to try the products. She also let me know this which I thought I'd pass along. Looks like they did indeed ditch Streamlite.



> We are actually testing a different shipping company this month to see how things run (keep in mind that most of the boxes were not HAZ MAT this month so they were able to ship Air, which might skew the shipping results slightly--they should be out fast this month!). UPS Mail innovations and USPS actually used recycled tracking numbers, which is the reason why you're seeing tracking information for FL.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a reply from Paulina, who in my opinion is the best customer service agent I have EVER had the pleasure of encountering, and she assured me that two of the products I'm most concern about (the cleanser and the blemish product) are safe for even my skin. I'll trust her opinion for now and reserve final judgement for after I get to try the products. She also let me know this which I thought I'd pass along. Looks like they did indeed ditch Streamlite.


 Well that's cool. So my box should, theoretically, be here next week. Watch it be Thursday, the one day I have to go into the office.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm trying not to be disappointed with my box, but it's my first box, and the thing that made me subscribe to bb in the first place was that they said the samples were big enough that you actually could get a feel for the product, and that isn't what I'm seeing at all. I got the eye stickers, which are nice, but aside from that I got a perfume sample, which i don't consider to have any monetary value, but expected and am not disappointed with, the juice blemish clearing serum, which is pretty tiny, and the benta berry, which is *maybe* big enough for 2 uses. the only other thing in the box was the chocolate, which was definitely not why i signed up for bb. So really the only thing of any worth at all is the eye stickers, imo :/ I would be a little unhappy with the box either way, but it really sucks when some people got boxes worth $30-$40 and I feel like mine wasn't even really worth the $10 I paid for it. I'm not even going to be able to get a good enough feel for things to review them.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm trying not to be disappointed with my box, but it's my first box, and the thing that made me subscribe to bb in the first place was that they said the samples were big enough that you actually could get a feel for the product, and that isn't what I'm seeing at all. I got the eye stickers, which are nice, but aside from that I got a perfume sample, which i don't consider to have any monetary value, but expected and am not disappointed with, the juice blemish clearing serum, which is pretty tiny, and the benta berry, which is *maybe* big enough for 2 uses. the only other thing in the box was the chocolate, which was definitely not why i signed up for bb. So really the only thing of any worth at all is the eye stickers, imo :/ I would be a little unhappy with the box either way, but it really sucks when some people got boxes worth $30-$40 and I feel like mine wasn't even really worth the $10 I paid for it. I'm not even going to be able to get a good enough feel for things to review them.


But you can review you them. In fact, you just did. Copy and paste this into the Birchbox review. Its not like the review process is ONLY for positive reviews and the only way BB is going to know people arent happy is if they say something.


----------



## calexxia (Feb 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting Box 1, and it should arrive tomorrow (Mon.13th).  I'll be able to figure the $ value once I see the size of the samples. The Exude lippie retails for $29, so the box will be worth at least that.  My guesstimate right now is the mid $30 range, not counting the music downloads which are .worthless to me and thus have no dollar value.
> 
> Are you who are figuring the box $ value counting the music downloads as a dollar value?



I did, using the standard .99 price point. Just because I might not use it doesn't make it any less a part of the "retail value", IMHO.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Feb 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> But you can review you them. In fact, you just did. Copy and paste this into the Birchbox review. Its not like the review process is ONLY for positive reviews and the only way BB is going to know people arent happy is if they say something.



I was thinking it was a product review rather than a sample review, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## kdrzrbck (Feb 13, 2012)

Looks like I'm getting my box today instead of tomorrow!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 13, 2012)

hmmm I've gotten 3 uses already out of the bentaberry moisturizer and there is enough for at least one more use. 

I am always hesitant to try out new perfumes, but I got the viva la juicy sample this month and wore it to work today and the first thing my boss said was "you smell really good!" lol, so I'm glad I got that too.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hmmm I've gotten 3 uses already out of the bentaberry moisturizer and there is enough for at least one more use.
> 
> I am always hesitant to try out new perfumes, but I got the viva la juicy sample this month and wore it to work today and the first thing my boss said was "you smell really good!" lol, so I'm glad I got that too.


I was really shocked over just how much I like the Viva la Juicy perfume. I actually love both of them but my SO thinks the Juicy Couture smells like an old lady perfume. (



).


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Feb 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I was really shocked over just how much I like the Viva la Juicy perfume. I actually love both of them but my SO thinks the Juicy Couture smells like an old lady perfume. (
> ...



yeah I think it smells like old witch too! LOL


----------



## Pancua (Feb 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Isabelsjewely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I think it smells like old witch too! LOL


LOL 

I so don't get it! I think it smells lovely!


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm scent sensitive so literally every perfume smells bad to me. They give me instant sinus headaches. So it probably does smell lovely once it's on, I just cant get past the first initial notes to know if it does or not.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Isabelsjewely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm scent sensitive so literally every perfume smells bad to me. They give me instant sinus headaches. So it probably does smell lovely once it's on, I just cant get past the first initial notes to know if it does or not.


I can understand that. I have been using oils for years because perfumes would turn sour on my body, my chemistry just didn't mesh with the chemical composition. And I tried everything from $1 a bottle to $100 a bottle, nothing worked. 

So when I got the samples last month, I decided to try them out. You could have knocked me out with a feather that they worked and smelled awesome on me!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I can understand that. I have been using oils for years because perfumes would turn sour on my body, my chemistry just didn't mesh with the chemical composition. And I tried everything from $1 a bottle to $100 a bottle, nothing worked.
> ...



That's great! I've never had a perfume that actually smelled bad on me lol, I feel like I got lucky with that in life. My hair may be an unruly mess, but my skin works with most products and perfume always smells good on me.


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 13, 2012)

My box is in Austin,TX so I guess I wont get it in time for Vday after all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> at least I got my Coach purse delivered today so I have something to be happy about


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Feb 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I can understand that. I have been using oils for years because perfumes would turn sour on my body, my chemistry just didn't mesh with the chemical composition. And I tried everything from $1 a bottle to $100 a bottle, nothing worked.
> ...


I had that happen to me once! Years ago bath and body works came out with a line perfumes, and one of them smelt really good in the bottle. I was going to buy it based on the smell alone. The sales women encouraged me to try it on and man am I glad she pushed me to do it! It literally went from nice to this horrible rancid garbage smell. she was so shocked how it smelt on me that I think she got embarassed. She went int he back and got a cloth that was wet and we used one of the body washes to get it off or at least try to mask it. Only perfume that ever did that to me. It worked out for the best though b/c it would have given me a headache. I push myself to try to wear perfume all the time, and it always happens. I can wear body mists though, just have to be careful on the scent. I can use bath and body works Lime and Coconut Verbana and Mandrain Orange just fine. Anything outside of that though is hit or miss on the headache scale.


----------



## jaimelesmots (Feb 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I can understand that. I have been using oils for years because perfumes would turn sour on my body, my chemistry just didn't mesh with the chemical composition. And I tried everything from $1 a bottle to $100 a bottle, nothing worked.
> ...



I hear you! My friend has a perfume that is wretched in the bottle, but she puts it on and it is amazing. Complete difference! I actually like getting the perfume samples. I'm really not one to wear them, because I thought most of them were so scenty, but I find one every once and a while that I love!


----------



## calexxia (Feb 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Isabelsjewely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I think it smells like old witch too! LOL



That's how I feel about Chanel No. 5!


----------



## calexxia (Feb 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Isabelsjewely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I had that happen to me once! Years ago bath and body works came out with a line perfumes, and one of them smelt really good in the bottle. I was going to buy it based on the smell alone. The sales women encouraged me to try it on and man am I glad she pushed me to do it! It literally went from nice to this horrible rancid garbage smell. she was so shocked how it smelt on me that I think she got embarassed. She went int he back and got a cloth that was wet and we used one of the body washes to get it off or at least try to mask it. Only perfume that ever did that to me. It worked out for the best though b/c it would have given me a headache. I push myself to try to wear perfume all the time, and it always happens. I can wear body mists though, just have to be careful on the scent. I can use bath and body works Lime and Coconut Verbana and Mandrain Orange just fine. Anything outside of that though is hit or miss on the headache scale.


The one artificial scent that ALWAYS migraines me is cinnamon, so I have to avoid most displays during the fall. Natural cinnamon, no problem, but the artificial one KILLS me. It's true, though, that body chemistry makes all the difference in the world. Thankfully, a few years back, I found two scents that work well for me and one is a day scent and the other is a night, so I'm ok there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Feb 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The one artificial scent that ALWAYS migraines me is cinnamon, so I have to avoid most displays during the fall. Natural cinnamon, no problem, but the artificial one KILLS me. It's true, though, that body chemistry makes all the difference in the world. Thankfully, a few years back, I found two scents that work well for me and one is a day scent and the other is a night, so I'm ok there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



oh isnt that the worst smell ever! I loathe Christmas time when every store puts out those scented pinecones and brooms and wreaths just permeated with that horrible cinnamon stench. They always have to put it at the entry way too. I hold my breath when I have to walk past them. You know what else gets me? The scented candle aisles!


----------



## Pancua (Feb 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Isabelsjewely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> oh isnt that the worst smell ever! I loathe Christmas time when every store puts out those scented pinecones and brooms and wreaths just permeated with that horrible cinnamon stench. They always have to put it at the entry way too. I hold my breath when I have to walk past them. You know what else gets me? The scented candle aisles!


That ain't no lie!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Feb 13, 2012)

One thing that gets me is when people say its only $10. Yes, it's $10 and that's cheap but if you keep getting boxes that don't have anything you like, it's not worth it for you. You pay for a service, we fill out a profile for that reason to get things we'd use. If it was $1, $100 or $10 I would hope that people had the right to complain. 

You wouldn't go to the store and buy a vegetable you hate because it's on sale. So why are people saying "it's only $10!" if the person is not satisfied.


----------



## calexxia (Feb 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Isabelsjewely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> oh isnt that the worst smell ever! I loathe Christmas time when every store puts out those scented pinecones and brooms and wreaths just permeated with that horrible cinnamon stench. They always have to put it at the entry way too. I hold my breath when I have to walk past them. You know what else gets me? The scented candle aisles!


 I HATE that my local Goodwills (cuz I'm a thrift store QUEEN) all pump cinnamon into their stores. I'd do better with the mustiness they're trying to repel!

And, yeah, scented candle aisles can be a HUGE trigger for me, once the fall scents come out. I do ok during the spring/summer, though.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> One thing that gets me is when people say its only $10. Yes, it's $10 and that's cheap but if you keep getting boxes that don't have anything you like, it's not worth it for you. You pay for a service, we fill out a profile for that reason to get things we'd use. If it was $1, $100 or $10 I would hope that people had the right to complain.
> 
> You wouldn't go to the store and buy a vegetable you hate because it's on sale. So why are people saying "it's only $10!" if the person is not satisfied.


 For me, it's not just that its $10 but that people seem to have an expectation they are going to love everything sent to them. That simply isn't going to happen and if that is what people want/expect, they are better suited for programs that allow you to chose the samples they have available.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> One thing that gets me is when people say its only $10. Yes, it's $10 and that's cheap but if you keep getting boxes that don't have anything you like, it's not worth it for you. You pay for a service, we fill out a profile for that reason to get things we'd use. If it was $1, $100 or $10 I would hope that people had the right to complain.
> 
> You wouldn't go to the store and buy a vegetable you hate because it's on sale. So why are people saying "it's only $10!" if the person is not satisfied.



Right, you are spending 10 dollars to sample products that Birchbox thinks you MIGHT like based on your profile. If its not worth it to you, cancel or complain to birchbox or  change your profile. The point of Birchbox is not to send you products you already love, its to try products you may want to buy. 

When you pay your $10 to birchbox, you know full well you may be getting 4 samples you love, 4 samples you hate, or a combination. Because thats what you signed up for...samples, you know? 

All this discussion is strting to feel like beating a dead horse though. People are either going to be happy with the service or not, and trying to change their mind is futile.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> All this discussion is strting to feel like beating a dead horse though. People are either going to be happy with the service or not, and trying to change their mind is futile.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Feb 13, 2012)

I agree. I am not saying personally because I always enjoy something from my box but people that are discounting others feelings about the box seem a bit unfair when they got amazing boxes and you (in general) get left overs from months before.


----------



## calexxia (Feb 13, 2012)

Ah, dang it, this was the thread where value was being discussed. (I made a post on the MyGlam thread that referenced this)

To me, as long as the products in the box (whether I dig them or not) are of a RV higher than my $10 fee, I don't feel gypped. If the RV was the same or less than my monthly fee, I WOULD feel gypped, though, since I could have, otherwise, picked out my own "try its".


----------



## amberlamps (Feb 13, 2012)

I just joined Birchbox recently and February was my first box. When I found out what box I was getting, I was a little disappointed.. but I just opened it right now and I tried a few of the items and I'm no longer disappointed. I tried the tiny tinted moisturizer, and it seems to work well with my skin. I also tried the Dermalogica on my hands and it left them really smooth. I'm going to see if my dermatologist thinks it would be okay to use on my face (I'm currently on a pretty intense acne regimen that's showing results.. don't want to screw that up because I'm nearly 26 and should be done with acne already!)

I'll probably throw the Juice cleanser in my travel box, and use it then. I'm pretty sure I'll never use the powdered mouth wash, but I bet my boyfriend would.

Lastly, I'm kind of stoked I got the Eye Rock, because I suck at putting eyeliner on anywhere other than my waterline. And it's 4 applications! That's huge. I don't wear makeup often, so it'll probably last me all year, lol. The only thing I probably won't be using, ever, is the music downloads. I am really picky when it comes to music, and pretty paranoid when it comes to downloading.

I think I would have liked to try the lip tattoos, lipstick, dark spot solution, and either the concealer or foundation. Zoya seems to be a brand that is featured in BB a lot (I've been lurking MUT for many months now trying to decide whether or not to join BB) so hopefully I get one of their polishes next month. I heard about BB last year, and in May, I ordered a 3 month subscription for my SIL, who said she really liked it.

I got Box 5:




 Dermalogica Daily MicrofoliantÂ® $50.00 


 Eye Rock Designer Liner $13.00 


 Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint $38.00 


 Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Serum $29.00 



 Supersmile Powdered Mouthrinse $16.00


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Feb 13, 2012)

I agree. I don't think Ive ever gotten a box under $20 let alone very close to $10. I have a whole drawer of samples I don't use because I know someone in my family or friends will. 



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ah, dang it, this was the thread where value was being discussed. (I made a post on the MyGlam thread that referenced this)
> 
> To me, as long as the products in the box (whether I dig them or not) are of a RV higher than my $10 fee, I don't feel gypped. If the RV was the same or less than my monthly fee, I WOULD feel gypped, though, since I could have, otherwise, picked out my own "try its".


----------



## calexxia (Feb 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I agree. I don't think Ive ever gotten a box under $20 let alone very close to $10. I have a whole drawer of samples I don't use because I know someone in my family or friends will.


 My first BB was in the $19 range. But I'm still happy with them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Feb 13, 2012)

Birchbox is definitely the best for your money after points, free shipping, etc. even if other companies send out $80 in product. Of course, just my opinion. 
 



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My first BB was in the $19 range. But I'm still happy with them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eschwanda (Feb 13, 2012)

If someone got box 1 or the exude lipstick can you please post about it? Thanks


----------



## Tamala Nails (Feb 13, 2012)

I agree. So it is okay to be happy about a box you like, but not have an opinion otherwise??? 

That makes no sense to me. I think all opinions are valuable.  esp for someone who is trying to decide if a subscription is right for them and also just to get an overall idea of how the program works for all.

I have gotten some crappy boxes before.  yeah it's just $10 but I so WANT to like the box I get. That is the point of the service anyway right? To appeal to a customer to make her like the service.  But I have also gotten some really great boxes with things i can really use. 

I want to feel free to have an opinion either way.



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree. I am not saying personally because I always enjoy something from my box but people that are discounting others feelings about the box seem a bit unfair when they got amazing boxes and you (in general) get left overs from months before.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Tamala Nails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree. So it is okay to be happy about a box you like, but not have an opinion otherwise???
> 
> ...


There is a difference between getting a box you don't like and saying that this wasn't what you signed up for when you are disappointed in your box, because that is exactly what you signed up for. 

on a different point, how is everyone who got one liking their beauty blender? I'm considering buying the ulta brand version of it, but I only use liquid foundation once in a while.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Feb 13, 2012)

We all understand how it works, we're not going to get something that we love every month but to have such a vast difference in months products (like this month with the beauty blender, lip tattoos) and some people to get something not even in that range is disappointing.

I understand that I am not going to like all the boxes but when I am upset with one box, I don't want someone to say "its only $10", because yes it is but we as humans like to voice our opinions. That is what will help BB grow as a company even more.

Just like those coasters (which I never got, not saying I would have liked them or disliked them) but people are still talking about how they didn't like them.



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There is a difference between getting a box you don't like and saying that this wasn't what you signed up for when you are disappointed in your box, because that is exactly what you signed up for.
> 
> on a different point, how is everyone who got one liking their beauty blender? I'm considering buying the ulta brand version of it, but I only use liquid foundation once in a while.


----------



## NutMeg19 (Feb 13, 2012)

It's not really about the monetary value of the boxes for me.  As long as I get my $10 worth, I am generally happy with my BB. I was seriously disappointed in the size of the Jouer Moisturizing Tint. I really can't believe that was considered something that should be put into the boxes...esp if you only got 4 items!!!  4 of the 5 items I got this month I would never use, however I did discover a great new face wash (WEI Foaming Cleanser)! 

I just don't understand why BB thinks it's a good idea to put out SO MANY boxes, especially when there _is _such a huge difference in some of them.  Some boxes got multiple deluxe/ and or full size products, while others were full of TINY samples.  Even though those particular boxes are still worth more than the $10 we are all paying, I just think there should be more *consistency* in ALL of the boxes. 

And who knows, if I had gotten a slightly larger sample of the Jouer, I may have tested it out on more than just the back of my hand and *gasp* purchased a full size from BB.  (And yes, I do realize that Jouer, not BB, is in charge of the sample size...but BB has to agree to it, no?)


----------



## galaxiigrl (Feb 13, 2012)

I just tried out the Eye Rock eye liner stickers, and I'm not really a fan of them. I found them difficult to apply, they tend to peel away from my skin at the edges, they're uncomfortable (like wearing a piece of masking tape on your eyelids), and, well, they just look kind of silly. But the important thing is, I had fun laughing and taking pictures of my eyes to show my husband.



Maybe I'll try them again on Halloween or something.


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 13, 2012)

thanks for changing the subject. I think I will go for it and get one! They have a sale, so why not?
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There is a difference between getting a box you don't like and saying that this wasn't what you signed up for when you are disappointed in your box, because that is exactly what you signed up for.
> 
> on a different point, how is everyone who got one liking their beauty blender? I'm considering buying the ulta brand version of it, but I only use liquid foundation once in a while.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Feb 13, 2012)

I was hoping for the Jouer Moisturizing Tint and I guess I am glad that I won't be getting it since everyone is upset with the size. MOST samples you need 2-3 wears/tries to see if it works for you and it doesn't seem like it would last that long  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think that BB just has a lot of subscribers and the more boxes they have, the more subs they can handle. Spreading out such a wide variety of products each month allows them to stretch out the number of boxes, sadly.
 



> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's not really about the monetary value of the boxes for me.  As long as I get my $10 worth, I am generally happy with my BB. I was seriously disappointed in the size of the Jouer Moisturizing Tint. I really can't believe that was considered something that should be put into the boxes...esp if you only got 4 items!!!  4 of the 5 items I got this month I would never use, however I did discover a great new face wash (WEI Foaming Cleanser)!
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 13, 2012)

lol, bummer! I really wanted to try those. But a lot of ppl that got them dont like them



> Originally Posted by *galaxiigrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just tried out the Eye Rock eye liner stickers, and I'm not really a fan of them. I found them difficult to apply, they tend to peel away from my skin at the edges, they're uncomfortable (like wearing a piece of masking tape on your eyelids), and, well, they just look kind of silly. But the important thing is, I had fun laughing and taking pictures of my eyes to show my husband.
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> thanks for changing the subject. I think I will go for it and get one! They have a sale, so why not?


 This is what I was thinking but I've been avoiding ulta like the plague until pay day on wednesday lol. My fingers do work just fine but I'm a sucker for any kinds of brushes/applicators/sponges.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> lol, bummer! I really wanted to try those. But a lot of ppl that got them dont like them


I actually liked them! I wouldn't wear them to work but they were fun for going out on saturday night in! Mine stayed on really well (even when I had a drunken weepy break down over my ex lol). Just make sure to cut the tiny excess off the inside corner and fill in the gaps with black pencil.


----------



## Lateshoes (Feb 13, 2012)

I got Box #6 this month, but the beautyblender was missing. I've emailed them, I've heard they'll take care of stuff like that.

I'm excited to try the Eye Rock liner and the beautyblender, if they replace it, but everything else was a bit, meh. The Cream Concealer is a nice enough highlighter, but it doesn't conceal much (that could just be the dark bags under my eyes talking).

The size of the Jouer Moisture Tint is kind of skimpy. I'd say it has maybe two real applications - hardly enough to figure out if it's going to give you face-scabies or something.

Oh yes and the chocolate tasted like hot-buttered crotch. No thanks.


----------



## akharri785 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hello all! Long time lurker here but first time poster.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My box came this Saturday!

Here's my February box:






*Beauty Samples:*


Kiehl's Clearly Corrective Dark Spot Solution
Juicy Beauty Blemish Clearing Serum
Shu Uemura Essence Absolue Nourishing Protective Leave-In Oil (for dry hair)
Eye Rock Designer Liner
 
*Lifestyle Extras:*


2 Supersmile Mouthwash packets
And of course the 6 downloads for the Green River Ordinance (not pictured)



To be honest, I'm not super thrilled with this box. It's not the worst box I've ever had but also not the best. I will enjoy the Eye Rock liners and probably use the Juice Beauty clearing serum for the occasional (gasp!) zit. And of course dry mouth wash is always handy! But I wasn't really excited about the Kiehl's Dark Spot serum (even though the sample is a pretty great size) or the Shu Uemura Leave-In oil considering I don't have dark spots or dry hair. Alas though, I certainly can't complain about still getting the points for reviewing everything. BB's point system is what keeps me coming back each month!
I am up for trading some of these things (and other additional samples I have that aren't pictured!) and have posted what I have over HERE.

Hope everyone else is digging their boxes more than I am or at least having some happy trading!
Happy Valentine's Day tomorrow everyone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh, and PM if you're interested in trading anything.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Feb 13, 2012)

Update on the pink box speculation: I had tweeted them asking them about the "extra special" item they told me you got on your 13th month, as someone stated the pink box was only for year subscribers:



> @*birchbox* is the extra special something the pink box? and do you have to subscribe yearly for it?


 They direct messaged me back on Sunday telling me to email them:



> Would love to explain! Please email us @ [email protected]! xo, team birchbox


 I have emailed them but haven't heard back from them yet, will let you know more when they do.


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey everyone just thought I would give you an update. As I said earlier, I'll be getting box 21 which is w/e I mean I don't mind getting a perfume sample especially since it is my first box and I'm happy about the lipgloss it seems like a pretty color and I never use bronzer so it might be worth it to try, I'm just not too excited about the designer liner but w/e I am sure I can sell it to a friend/give it to one.

If you guys remember I said mine wouldn't ship until the 15th which I reread the email and that is what it said, however, I guess they decided to ship it early cause I got a shipping confirmation email on the 11th. It didn't have a projected date of which it will arrive though so maybe they think it will ARRIVE the 15th? Either way I will post up my opinion on the stuff when I got it if you guys want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Have a good one I gotta head to class! XD


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Feb 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lateshoes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh yes and the chocolate tasted like hot-buttered crotch. No thanks.



ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



is that anything like a buttery nipple? LOL


----------



## DangimMEAN (Feb 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YAY I got my box, here it is!!!!
> 
> ...


I got the same box! I'm happy even though I was dying for the Microfoliant. Can you please tell me which color you received the Jouer tint in?


----------



## DangimMEAN (Feb 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OH MY PAGE IS UP TOO AND I'M GETTING THE BLENDDEEERRRRRR WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> lol sorry i'm stoked right now. also getting the jouer TM, dermalogica exfoliant and eye rock liner thingy.



SOOOO jealous!!! This is the box I wanted!!!


----------



## DangimMEAN (Feb 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tawnyanshawn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im getting box 10.  I have to say this box sucks monkey butt.  i have tried those makeup wipes and they are really greasy and sting.  There is nothing in this box this month that I want.  looks like friends will be enjoying samples of more products.  I want to throw myself on the ground and cry like a child right now for how much this box sucks.  I have liked at least one thing in all my other boxes.  well, I am thinking MyGlam is looking really good now.
> 
> ...


----------



## makeupexplorer (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi! I have been reading this forum for a while but I finally had to join to ask some questions. First of all, I am getting box #10. I know there is speculation about the foundation being in the powder puff like the bronzer was. Has anyone received this yet? Can you confirm if the sample is just in a powder puff or is it actually in a compact. In my opinion the only thing that could make this box desirable to me is if the foundation was a decent size and not in a powder puff. Second question, to anyone who hates their beauty blender, would you like to trade? I have plenty of things from birchboxes past and present that I would trade for a beauty blender. Just let me know! Third question, is there actually any subscription beauty service that consistently gives high end products such as Nars, Smashbox, Stila, YSL (etc)? It seems they all advertise the really popular brands but then rarely give them. Do you guys know of a service that regularly sends well known items to try out? I don't know if I need to change my beauty profile or what but I've been with Birchbox since September and I think I've gotten a total of 3 items that I actually liked. I don't want to complain about the service because I think it is a great way to try new things. My only real complaint - something I would want to pass on to Birchbox - are the samples of things that cost as much as I would sell my firstborn child for. I wish Birchbox would send me (I don't know about you guys) stuff that is more in my price range. Thanks!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Feb 13, 2012)

Even though I didn't care for most of the products in my box this month, I still love BB. I am already getting excited about next month's box, and to me that is half of the fun!


----------



## GinaM (Feb 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lateshoes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got Box #6 this month, but the beautyblender was missing. I've emailed them, I've heard they'll take care of stuff like that.
> 
> ...


 I got this same box.  My feeling was just kinda bleh about the whole thing.  Can't win 'em all.  There is always next month.


----------



## kdrzrbck (Feb 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *makeupexplorer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hi! I have been reading this forum for a while but I finally had to join to ask some questions.
> 
> First of all, I am getting box #10. I know there is speculation about the foundation being in the powder puff like the bronzer was. Has anyone received this yet? Can you confirm if the sample is just in a powder puff or is it actually in a compact. In my opinion the only thing that could make this box desirable to me is if the foundation was a decent size and not in a powder puff.
> ...



The foundation is the same as the bronzer, in the powder puff.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Even though I didn't care for most of the products in my box this month, I still love BB. I am already getting excited about next month's box, and to me that is half of the fun!



Same!! The anticipation of whats going to come next month is my favorite part. Also the juice beauty serum legitimately deflating the huge pimple that was coming in on my cheek is a good part of birchbox too.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Feb 13, 2012)

I think the opportunity of trying something super high end that I could never afford is always fun, but it is a bummer when I love something and I just don't want to spend the money. I also believe in "if it works for you, the price could be worth it", so it goes both ways for me. I could live without them but it's also something extra special in your box (just don't fall in love).
 



> Originally Posted by *makeupexplorer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My only real complaint - something I would want to pass on to Birchbox - are the samples of things that cost as much as I would sell my firstborn child for. I wish Birchbox would send me (I don't know about you guys) stuff that is more in my price range.
> Thanks!


----------



## makeupexplorer (Feb 13, 2012)

> I think the opportunity of trying something super high end that I could never afford is always fun, but it is a bummer when I love something and I just don't want to spend the money. I also believe in "if it works for you, the price could be worth it", so it goes both ways for me. I could live without them but it's also something extra special in your box (just don't fall in love). Â


 Haha when I see the price on some of them I don't use them for fear of falling in love!


----------



## makeupexplorer (Feb 13, 2012)

> The foundation is the same as the bronzer, in the powder puff.


 Thanks, a bit of a let down but we will see what next month has in store.


----------



## pinktergal (Feb 13, 2012)

Although I'm disappointed in this month's box for me, I still love Birchbox!

I got my 1st box in November,  and I loved the Jouer Lip Enhancer mini I got so much that I immediately bought 2 more from BB. It's now a staple item in my makeup bag

My December box had the Jouer pink lip gloss, which I love and will order, and the Benefit Porefessional mini, which I was impressed enough with to order from BB using my points and the 20% off coupon in the box that month.

In January I got the Clark's Marine Cream and the Malibu FIX. Loved them both and ordered the Marine Cream from BB with my points and my 20% off 3 month coupon. Wish I could get the Malibu, too, but right now I can't justify the cost. Maybe with another coupon and lots more points I can indulge.

So, have I enjoyed trying new products from BB? Absolutely! I discovered 4 items so far that have become permanent fixtures in my beauty routine, and that was only the 1st three months.

My Feb box sounds like a dud, but even if I end up not liking anything in it, I'm still loving BB!

My other complaint is the shipping this month. For me, Streamlite did the job. I got my first 3 BBs on the 10th.  Here it is the 13th and I still don't even have a delivery date!  I'm in RI and all I know is that it was in NJ on the 10th. 

I have no intention of giving up on BB any time soon because I'm having so much fun with it.  They're not perfect, but they do more things right than wrong.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Feb 13, 2012)

I LOVE the anticipation! It's so much fun.

Oooh! I wanted to try that! I may have to break down and use my BB points to buy it because for some reason my skin has been freaking out the last few weeks and I have a monster on my cheek right now.



 

 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Same!! The anticipation of whats going to come next month is my favorite part. Also the juice beauty serum legitimately deflating the huge pimple that was coming in on my cheek is a good part of birchbox too.


----------



## Janine Voegt (Feb 13, 2012)

I got my box on Friday &amp; it's definitely one of the worst boxes I've got in over a year! I wrote a mail to customer service &amp; I'm probably canceling after since month. I considered it before but always thought that I'd give it another try but the boxes got worse &amp; worse over the month.

I've got

SHU UEMURA Essence Absolue Nourishing Protective Oil

Kiehlâ€™s Clearly Correctiveâ„¢ Dark Spot Solution

Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Serum

Eye Rock Designer Liner

Supersmile Powdered Mouthrinse

The samples are really small &amp; I could get them at any department store.

There are so many subscription services now &amp; I'm sure there's one that's definitely better than Birchbox.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 13, 2012)

I was VERY surprised by how well it worked, but how gentle it was at the same time on my skin. All redness in the area of the break out is gone, and the pimples which were massive and painful no longer hurt, and are hardly even a bump anymore. I only get break outs maybe once a month, but I'm considering getting a full size of this stuff, because for me it feels like a miracle. 
 



> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I LOVE the anticipation! It's so much fun.
> 
> Oooh! I wanted to try that! I may have to break down and us my BB points to buy it because for some reason my skin has been freaking out the last few weeks and I have a monster on my cheek right now.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Janine Voegt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box on Friday &amp; it's definitely one of the worst boxes I've got in over a year! I wrote a mail to customer service &amp; I'm probably canceling after since month. I considered it before but always thought that I'd give it another try but the boxes got worse &amp; worse over the month.
> 
> ...



If you are looking for larger samples, I can definitely say beauty army has those. There is thread about it in the subscription and sampling services group if you are interested.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Feb 13, 2012)

I am the same way. I hardly break out, maybe once every 3 months, but this winter has been really rough on my skin for some reason. I have heard VERY good things about that line of products, and if it works that well then I am on it! lol Finding a product like that is worth the $10 to me!

 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was VERY surprised by how well it worked, but how gentle it was at the same time on my skin. All redness in the area of the break out is gone, and the pimples which were massive and painful no longer hurt, and are hardly even a bump anymore. I only get break outs maybe once a month, but I'm considering getting a full size of this stuff, because for me it feels like a miracle.


----------



## o0jeany0o (Feb 13, 2012)

I just got my box 17 in the mail today, the projected date I was the 15th so I'm glad I got it 2 days before that. (Sorry for bad cellphone picture)






Eye Rock Strips

Colorescience Travel Puff in Kissed by the Sun
Jouer Moisture Tint

Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant

Heart Nail File

Digital Download

You can see what I got. I thought I was going to be happy with everything but the Eye Rock strips are huge, I have small eyes so they'll just look like eyebrows on my eyelids.

Also the colorescience puff is WAAAAYYYY too dark for my skin and I have medium skin, I got the darkest color, Kissed By The Sun. In the stock photos of the boxes it looked like a compact but it is just the back of the puff.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 13, 2012)

Remember how someone posted their box # could be found on the tracking page? Well here's mine: MI12003*bb18*00097. I already know I'm getting BB 12 not 18. I rather have box 12 than 18. lol


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Feb 13, 2012)

I received box 17 and my number was: MI12003*bb17*45634

I just noticed on the bottom of the shipping label on the left hand corner that there is a *Shipper Ref #* and it is the *bb17*45643


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Feb 13, 2012)

*GOT MY BOX TODAY!!!  yay!!*

*



**  only bummer is my hair serum lid was loose and half of it is gone.. spilled in box...  im VERY lucky it didnt get all over my beauty blender...  i got red glitter violent lips..  they actually look pretty wearable!!!!  hope everyone is well today..   (i got box 13 by the way)*


----------



## mackattack (Feb 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eschwanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If someone got box 1 or the exude lipstick can you please post about it? Thanks



I should be receiving my BB today (Box#1) and I will be sure to post a picture. I know a lot are curious about it! I am!


----------



## bluemustang (Feb 13, 2012)

Is there a separate swap thread for Birchbox? I am loving the Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Serum and want another if someone won't be using theirs. I am happy to send first since I am new on here. 

â€‹

Also, I would love to trade for a beauty blender! I have a few Urban Decay travel size liners (like 2/3 the size of the regular ones) and would trade one of those or I have deluxe smashbox primer, a few birchbox items, lots of sephora or test tube products.. Please let me know if you are interested!


----------



## DangimMEAN (Feb 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mari anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You know, there are 22 boxes this month and I would have been happy with 18 of them. But no, they are sending me box 7, one of the four that has nothing in it I want to try. I am thinking of cancelling but I still keep hoping that the next month will be better. There all always lots of things I want to try but they never send them to me.  Last month I tossed everything in the trash and it looks like I will be doing that again this month. It's frustrating.


 Don't throw the stuff away! There are people out there who would be totally willing to trade with you! We all get stuff that we don't want and that adage... "one man's trash is another man's treasure" is totally true! This one chick ended up with THREE full size stila eyeliners last time. I was sooo jealous.


----------



## candycoatedlove (Feb 13, 2012)

2/4 items in my box were of my interest.


beauty blender: I've been wanting to try this out because I used a foundation that applies as liquid but settles as a powder. Will this work as good as the regular ol' latex free sponge? We shall see. It's pretty looking anyhow.
dermalogica- daily microfoliant: Currently have _Philosophy's microdelivery exfoliating scru_b + St. Ive's Green Tea scrub. Both of these are great but have to be used in place of cleasing, unlike this dermatologica product which follows cleasing.

2/4 items willing to trade


Jour face tint: Jouer lip treatment ruled but the bichbox pink lip gloss had a horrid applicator. I didn't complain about the size of the previous samples but this one if just ridiculous considering it's a face product.
Eye rock: Everyone says they're as big as eyebrows...has anyone checked if we're supposed to cut them? I have my eyeliner tattooed on plus winged liner doesn't look too great on me.
 
The nail file extra is adorable! :]  + I'm always open to new music.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 13, 2012)

Call them, last month this happened with some samples and they replaced them.
 



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *GOT MY BOX TODAY!!!  yay!!*
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 13, 2012)

The instructions say to cut down the liners, and also once I applied them they were not as big as they looked. I've only used one pair, but they fit great and I only had to trim about a quarter of an inch off the end.



> Originally Posted by *candycoatedlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 2/4 items in my box were of my interest.
> 
> ...


----------



## candycoatedlove (Feb 13, 2012)

That's great news! I can't seem to get symmetry whenever I attempt a winged liner, so this should actually work great for me. I'm going to San Fran for my 22nd bday this weekend...perfect place to try them!

Btw I'm in San Diego, CA for anyone wondering how far the boxes have reached.

SOOOOOOOO happy I didn't get the violent lips.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 13, 2012)

Have fun! They are perfect for that! 



> Originally Posted by *candycoatedlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's great news! I can't seem to get symmetry whenever I attempt a winged liner, so this should actually work great for me. I'm going to San Fran for my 22nd bday this weekend...perfect place to try them!
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 13, 2012)

Well I for one have LOVED my experience with BB. Did I love or even like all the items? NO.  But its worth it for the items I liked, and am still entertaining buying some of the items. However, if I didnt like any of the items after trying it for a few months I would drop them. Nothing wrong with that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kdrzrbck (Feb 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well I for one have LOVED my experience with BB. Did I love or even like all the items? NO.  But its worth it for the items I liked, and am still entertaining buying some of the items. However, if I didnt like any of the items after trying it for a few months I would drop them. Nothing wrong with that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



I agree with this.  Honestly most months I start out unimpressed but once I start trying the products I find something that I love which makes it worth it in my opinion. 

The only thing I have bought full size so far tho is the L'Oreal Professionnel mythic oil.  That stuff I did not think I would like and actually didn't try it for a few weeks after getting it and then once I tried it.  O M G.  I love it so much and will probably use it for the rest of my life lol.  I also was a big fan of the stila smudge sticks last month!


----------



## bluemustang (Feb 13, 2012)

I wish I had received the Dermologica Microfoliant.. I have a 1 oz Philosophy microdelivery expholiating scrub that I would swap with if anyone is interested..


----------



## kdrzrbck (Feb 13, 2012)

I also meant to add that I'm hoping I fall in love with that Benta Berry moisturizer. 

I think its weird tho that on the card it says a full size is over $100 when on the birchbox site they're selling it for $22.  Anywho I'm almost out of moisturizer so if I like this I'll probably be buying the full size.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Feb 13, 2012)

i sent an email..  just as good or should i have called???

 



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Call them, last month this happened with some samples and they replaced them.


----------



## kdrzrbck (Feb 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kdrzrbck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also meant to add that I'm hoping I fall in love with that Benta Berry moisturizer.
> 
> I think its weird tho that on the card it says a full size is over $100 when on the birchbox site they're selling it for $22.  Anywho I'm almost out of moisturizer so if I like this I'll probably be buying the full size.


Nevermind I probably won't buy it.. the size they're selling on the birchbox site is really tiny.  Just over 1 oz.


----------



## bluemustang (Feb 13, 2012)

I wish I had received the Dermologica Microfoliant.. I have a 1 oz Philosophy microdelivery expholiating scrub that I would swap with if anyone is interested..


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeah it sells for 14 euros on the bentaberry.fr site, so its definitely not worth 100 dollars. 
 



> Originally Posted by *kdrzrbck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nevermind I probably won't buy it.. the size they're selling on the birchbox site is really tiny.  Just over 1 oz.


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 13, 2012)

I got the Befine night cream last month, if this one is better, I am totally buying it, if not Im buying the Befine night cream. My face loves it and it is one of the few products that has not made me break out or get red or dry skin. Fingers crossed!

I am Quote:

Originally Posted by *kdrzrbck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I also meant to add that I'm hoping I fall in love with that Benta Berry moisturizer. 

I think its weird tho that on the card it says a full size is over $100 when on the birchbox site they're selling it for $22.  Anywho I'm almost out of moisturizer so if I like this I'll probably be buying the full size.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm by San Diego and no box yet. It said shipped on the 7th with a projected delivery of the 11th. Two days past the 11th now and 3 days past the last time my box was scanned at a NJ USPS.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Feb 13, 2012)

I said this earlier but I'll say it again. I would love the dermalogica stuff if anyone wants to treads that for the beauty blender.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Feb 13, 2012)

Yes, I'm aware that mail doesn't deliver on Sunday, btw. 



 So technically, since mail has come today, it's 2 mail days now past. I just wish it could be scanned again somewhere remotely close to my city so I could feel that it's going to eventually get to me.


----------



## akharri785 (Feb 13, 2012)

In addition to my last post, I had another question.

How big was the Jouer Birchbox Pink lip gloss some people got this month? Was it bigger than the little one we all got a few months back?
I really, really want a bigger sample of it but can't figure out what size some people got this month.

 



> Originally Posted by *akharri785* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello all! Long time lurker here but first time poster.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## HelloLeilani (Feb 13, 2012)

I checked again, it just now got scanned (within the last hour), it's in Bell Gardens, CA. What on earth is it doing all the way over there? lol! Oh well, I'm happy it's in my state. hahahaha!


----------



## pinktergal (Feb 13, 2012)

My BB was in NJ on Saturday the 10th and my projected delivery was today the 13th. I'm in RI.  Tracking still shows NJ as the last location, and nothing updated since. Mail has come and gone twice today, and no BB yet.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    I definitely miss Streamlite!   I'm so jealous of everyone who has their Feb BB


----------



## DangimMEAN (Feb 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I actually liked them! I wouldn't wear them to work but they were fun for going out on saturday night in! Mine stayed on really well (even when I had a drunken weepy break down over my ex lol). Just make sure to cut the tiny excess off the inside corner and fill in the gaps with black pencil.




AWW... break ups are the WORST. Be strong friend!


----------



## lilyelement (Feb 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Isabelsjewely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received box 17 and my number was: MI12003*bb17*45634
> 
> I just noticed on the bottom of the shipping label on the left hand corner that there is a *Shipper Ref #* and it is the *bb17*45643



I got box 7 and my label said bb17 (where you have bolded). I threw the box away already or I would write what it was exactly.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DangimMEAN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks! I'm doing ok, and the good news is we now know that designer liner can stand up to tears.


----------



## BeautyByAnnie (Feb 13, 2012)

I have an answer about the pink box speculation. I also tweeted them about it and they asked me to email them. So I emailed them to ask about it and this is the response I got:

"In order to receive the special 13th month pink box you have to upgrade your monthly subscription to a yearly subscription at your 12 month anniversary."

I know a lot of people said this already, I just wanted to clarify with an official email from BB.



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Update on the pink box speculation: I had tweeted them asking them about the "extra special" item they told me you got on your 13th month, as someone stated the pink box was only for year subscribers:
> 
> ...


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Feb 13, 2012)

I got my box today.  The shipping info Saturday said I would get in on the 14th, but no one day early.  I have a friend that would like to try the foundation I got so that will not go to waste.  I got box 10 as i stated before.  still not really happy with this box. I am loving that they are not using streamline any more.  I am so happy about that.


----------



## kdrzrbck (Feb 13, 2012)

Got my box today.  Box 10.  Holy moly the Benta berry moisturizer is TINY.  Like whoa small!  Still disappointed in this box overall but whatevs.  You can't win em all.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 13, 2012)

According to the tracking my box is now in Auburn, WA which means I should get it tomorrow. Projected date is the 16th. I'm loving UPS Mail Innovations over Streamlite already just hate that they reused the tracking #.


----------



## DangimMEAN (Feb 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *makeupexplorer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hi! I have been reading this forum for a while but I finally had to join to ask some questions.
> 
> First of all, I am getting box #10. I know there is speculation about the foundation being in the powder puff like the bronzer was. Has anyone received this yet? Can you confirm if the sample is just in a powder puff or is it actually in a compact. In my opinion the only thing that could make this box desirable to me is if the foundation was a decent size and not in a powder puff.
> ...


 Hi! Have you heard of Beauty Test Tubes? I buy the QVC version. It's pricier than birchbox (it's a little more than $40 including tax and shipping and handling) but it's only quarterly so you get one every 3 months. The reason why I choose to buy the QVC version is that they ONLY include products that are sold on QVC - all of which are high end. I've been able to try products from Fresh, Kate Somerville, Wen, Mally, Laura Geller and the list goes on and on. The items are either deluxe samples (REAL DELUXE samples no the "deluxe" samples that birchbox has or full size items. I've liked almost every item I've received and the best part is if you absolutely hate it you can return it! I pay a little more than $40 but the value always comes out closer to about $100. Like I said, I've pretty much enjoyed everything I've gotten. If at first I'm not thrilled, they always grow on me after awhile until I love them. I'm totally addicted now. Give it a try! (They always sell out though so be careful)


----------



## francie nolan (Feb 13, 2012)

I had something in my last box that was broken, they sent a replacement and the replacement was broken. They ended up just giving me 100 points. Birchbox really does have some amazing customer service.


----------



## antonella (Feb 13, 2012)

yayaaa got my bb today bb#18 I got the heart nail file,eye rock,music to download,the perfume omg i forgot wat its called, the nail polish remover pads from la fresh n the exude lipstick. my fav item from this box is the exude lipstick which i got in the color nude n i think its full size! it so moisturizing n has gold glitter in it its preety but im not a rly big fan of the glitter its still preety tho. I got the perfume the unisex one perfume 11 i think thats wat its called n omg i love it i was quite skeptical about it but i love it it smells like black peeper,amber n idk its mysterios but the price is to steep for me im not sure about the music i havent listen to any of their songs yet n i havent tried the nail polish remover pads but im sure ill love it. the eye rock i was rly exicted about it but idk its nothing to cool anyways all in all this box was ok it wasnt great or bad n if the exude lipstick is full size then the box is worth at least $30 something dollars. hope u guys enjoyed ure box


----------



## pinktergal (Feb 13, 2012)

I joined that one, too. Very generous sizes (some full sized!) and all high end. I'm loving the Ole Henriksen Truth Serum!  Makes my skin glow!  The .5 oz. bottle they sent has a pro-rated $24 value. I gave the philosophy minis to my mom because she loves their fragrances, so she was happy. I haven't tried it all yet, but definitely a great value!  Everyone gets the same box, so there's no "box envy".  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    It's slanted more to skin care than makeup, so if you're more a makeup fan, this might not be of interest.



> Originally Posted by *DangimMEAN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi! Have you heard of Beauty Test Tubes? I buy the QVC version. It's pricier than birchbox (it's a little more than $40 including tax and shipping and handling) but it's only quarterly so you get one every 3 months. The reason why I choose to buy the QVC version is that they ONLY include products that are sold on QVC - all of which are high end. I've been able to try products from Fresh, Kate Somerville, Wen, Mally, Laura Geller and the list goes on and on. The items are either deluxe samples (REAL DELUXE samples no the "deluxe" samples that birchbox has or full size items. I've liked almost every item I've received and the best part is if you absolutely hate it you can return it! I pay a little more than $40 but the value always comes out closer to about $100. Like I said, I've pretty much enjoyed everything I've gotten. If at first I'm not thrilled, they always grow on me after awhile until I love them. I'm totally addicted now. Give it a try! (They always sell out though so be careful)


----------



## tweakabell (Feb 13, 2012)

Got my box today. Box 17. I had looked at all the boxes and was disappointed not to get a beautyblender and then I talked to myself about sounding like a brat because everything in my box is something I'd try. Receiving my box today I find myself actually disappointed with the box. The Jouer moisture tint is TINY. The Stila tint I received a few months ago which I felt was small for something you use all over your face is more than double the size of the Jouer. The other issue I have is the bronzer puff in kissed by the sun looks WAY too dark for me, I'm scared to try it. The Dermalogica is a nice sized sample and the eyerock , which was one of things I was least looking forward to, seems alright and might be fun to at least play with. I'm usually thrilled with my Birchboxes but this month was a rare miss, for me anyway. It was delivered early and in record time compared to my usual delivery time I'm diggin' the no streamlite this month.


----------



## pinktergal (Feb 13, 2012)

If BB was still using Streamlite I would have had my BB on the 10th like I did every other month.  Whatever this new system is, I'm not liking it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />     I hope it comes tomorrow, but last I checked there was still no update. 

I plan to tell BB that I don't like this new shipping system.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Feb 13, 2012)

how big is the lippie? can anyone post a pic?

the only thing i'm a little bit "meh" about this month is that I only get 4 products to review (less points), but i do like all the products. won't download that song though... haha


----------



## pinktergal (Feb 13, 2012)

Katie, I'm in RI, too. (Cranston).  You didn't get your box yet either? Do you usually get in on the 10th?



> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how big is the lippie? can anyone post a pic?
> 
> the only thing i'm a little bit "meh" about this month is that I only get 4 products to review (less points), but i do like all the products. won't download that song though... haha


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Feb 13, 2012)

well, hello neighbor!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i actually got my box on saturday, i'm sorry you didn't get yours yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i sometimes get my box fairly early (like this month), but there's also been months where i got it really late (around 20th).


----------



## kdrzrbck (Feb 13, 2012)

As I mentioned earlier my box came today!  (Box 10)  I got around to taking a picture of it and trying 3/4 things.





I so far have tried the glow and go travel puff, the waterproof makeup remover and the benta-berry moisturizer.

The travel puff really has a nice color.  It's a little bit darker than what I would normally buy but I think it would be great in the summer.  However, I don't see myself buying this because $50 is a bit more than I would like to spend on foundation.  $30 is usually my absolute max I'll spend on makeup and that has to be for something that is just out of this world amazing. 

The La Fresh makeup remover is no bueno.  It removes makeup fine but man is it greasy!!  After I used it I felt like I had literally just wiped oil all over my face.  Definitely won't be buying these. 

The moisturizer was extremely thick and did not blend in very well.  I also thought it left my skin feeling kind of sticky.  Full size of this is $110 and I definitely won't be buying this either. 

Saving the eyeliners for a special occasion, I'll probably try them out for my friends bachelorette party that is coming up in a few weeks.


----------



## pinktergal (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi neighbor to you, too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Thanks for the reply!  I'm getting the lippie, so I'll let you know how it is when I get it.  And I'm only getting 4 products, too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    I'll have to wait another month to reach 100 points.
 



> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how big is the lippie? can anyone post a pic?
> 
> the only thing i'm a little bit "meh" about this month is that I only get 4 products to review (less points), but i do like all the products. won't download that song though... haha








> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> well, hello neighbor!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> i actually got my box on saturday, i'm sorry you didn't get yours yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i sometimes get my box fairly early (like this month), but there's also been months where i got it really late (around 20th).


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 13, 2012)

You just totally made my day by saying the lipstick is full size!!! 



> Originally Posted by *antonella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yayaaa got my bb today bb#18 I got the heart nail file,eye rock,music to download,the perfume omg i forgot wat its called, the nail polish remover pads from la fresh n the exude lipstick. my fav item from this box is the exude lipstick which i got in the color nude n i think its full size! it so moisturizing n has gold glitter in it its preety but im not a rly big fan of the glitter its still preety tho. I got the perfume the unisex one perfume 11 i think thats wat its called n omg i love it i was quite skeptical about it but i love it it smells like black peeper,amber n idk its mysterios but the price is to steep for me im not sure about the music i havent listen to any of their songs yet n i havent tried the nail polish remover pads but im sure ill love it. the eye rock i was rly exicted about it but idk its nothing to cool anyways all in all this box was ok it wasnt great or bad n if the exude lipstick is full size then the box is worth at least $30 something dollars. hope u guys enjoyed ure box


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for that, wonder why they haven't emailed me back yet.
 



> Originally Posted by *BeautyByAnnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have an answer about the pink box speculation. I also tweeted them about it and they asked me to email them. So I emailed them to ask about it and this is the response I got:
> 
> ...


 In other news, I received my box today, even though my tracking number said the 15th. I am super excited that they're not using streamlite anymore because I would typically get my box around the 20-22, so 7-9 days earlier is a huge plus for me. I got box #10, i wouldn't say its my best box but its pretty close to the worst I have gotten. I will still try the products and I may be surprised but being disappointed just makes me more excited for next month!! Might I add, the tissue paper this month was so pretty.

Here is what I got:





1. Eye Rock Liners - Eh, interesting and I will try them but they seem kind of "hard" on the paper.

2. Benta Berry - TINY!!

3. Glow and glo Travel puff - Eh, I don't know about this, I don't use face products all that often.

4. LA Fresh - I will try these, I am going to LA this week so it will be nice to ravel with.

5. The nail files are adorable but I can never get passed the feeling of them, no fault of BB of course.


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi from Minnesota! I was so psyched that my BB arrived earlier than expected--last Friday. Hooray. I'm so glad that BB ditched Streamlite.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyway, I received--what box number is this? How do you find out?

- Kiehl's Spot Treatment

- Juice Beauty Blemish Serum

- Shu Uemura Essence Absolue

- Eye Rock (ummm, I'm pushing 40. this doesn't work for me, but I"m saving them for some wacky costume party)

- Supersmile Dry Mouthwash

- digital downloads (the link didn't work, by the way--does anyone know if it's already working?)

overall, I'm thrilled with the Kiehl's and like the Shu Uemura, but I"m still trying to finish my Orofluido from many moons ago, and I need hair oil like I need a hole in my head!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

As a member since beta, it's been a lot of fun, but no, not every box has been great. That said, I've found a bunch of things that I love: Jouer Moisturizing Tint, Blinc mascara, Pangea Organics toner, myfaceworks sheet masks... and I would have never found them if I wasn't a subscriber. If you feel like you're getting leftovers, please try to see it a different way: these items had a great response in past boxes and it would be a shame if you missed out. I hope you end up finding stuff you love. If not, then trade, or give it to a friend. For example, I don't wear eyemakeup aside from mascara, so my lucky baby sis has a ton of great eyeliners-- most full sized, from me. She loves them--and seeing as she's out of work, I'm glad to share.

Hope everyone enjoys the adventure of opening their boxes!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 13, 2012)

Here's a breakdown of my box, which is box 19.

Benta Berry G-1 Moisturizing Face Cream - Full size is 30 ml for $22.  Sample is 3 ml.  Value:  $2.20

Blk Dnm - Perfume 11.  Full size is 50 ml for $110.  Sample is 1 ml. Value: $2.20

Eye Rock Designer Liner.  Full size is 2 sets for $13. Sample is 1 set. Value: $6.50

Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint. Full size is 1.7 oz for $38. Sample is .07 oz.  Value:  $1.60

Supersmile Powdered Mouthrinse.  Full size is 24 for $16. Sample is 2.  Value:  $1.33

So, the total value is about $13.83...though, not sure the perfume sample should count since it's the same size you can get for free at stores.  Definitely one of the smallest boxes I've gotten, but I think last month's box was good enough to make up for it!


----------



## benefitbabe90 (Feb 13, 2012)

I have to say, this was my favorite birch box as of yet.

I recieved:

beautyblender - I've ALWAYS wanted one of these but never caved and bought one. A 2 pack is $25.95, so recieving one I already got more for my money then I paid.

demalogica's daily microfoliant - as an esthetician, I already owned this product. However, I own it in the same small size. I was very excited  to recieve this as I really enjoy the product.

eye rock designer liner - a fad that I thought was interesting to say the least, but wouldn't of bought for myself. This is when I actually enjoy birch box... opening me to different things I wouldn't normally buy.

jouer luminizing moisture tint - my skin is EXTREMELY dry and yet I have never, ever owned a tinted moisturizer. I was ecstatic that the color matched so perfectly.

extras:

heart shaped nail file  - cute way to tie in valentine's day and I actually really needed to file my nails, ha.

digital download - eh... I won't use it.

Very, very pleased.


----------



## Caryatid (Feb 13, 2012)

So disappointed. I'm not usually a complainer, but this really bums me out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

1. Eye Rock Designer Liner - May use eventually. We'll see; I like dramatic eye looks.

2. LA Fresh Waterproof Makeup Remover (x2 wipes) - Very sample-y. I'll use it, but... meh.

3. Glow and Go Travel Puff - Hey, they at least got me the medium-pale toned one. Apparently it's reusable...

4. G-1 Cream - 0.1 oz? I get that it's expensive, but at least give me enough to try it for a couple of weeks and see if I want to buy it...

+ Digital Download + Nail File


----------



## Diana Mangual (Feb 14, 2012)

Just wanted to mention....those disappointed by your box, hang on!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Birchbox is still an awesome service, still basically the top of its kind and just as you have a bad month you will have great months as well! So dont go, give it a chance!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And ofcourse ....

HAPPY VALENTINES DAY!


----------



## kdrzrbck (Feb 14, 2012)

^^ I agree. 

I was upset with my box this month and tweeted about it and Birchbox immediately contacted me for more information.  They sent me an email last night apologizing and asking me if I wouldn't mind giving them a detailed explanation as to why I didn't like this box and to describe for them products I had got in previous boxes that I did like and why.  So I thought it was really nice of them to actually want to listen to their subscribers.  Customer service is so very important to me so I will definitely be sticking around.


----------



## pinktergal (Feb 14, 2012)

My BB is out for delivery today! Yay! Can;t wait to see the lippie!


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 14, 2012)

Customer service can actually make you or break you when you are a new company or when there's lots of competition. Take that to the bank!



> Originally Posted by *kdrzrbck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ^^ I agree.
> 
> I was upset with my box this month and tweeted about it and Birchbox immediately contacted me for more information.  They sent me an email last night apologizing and asking me if I wouldn't mind giving them a detailed explanation as to why I didn't like this box and to describe for them products I had got in previous boxes that I did like and why.  So I thought it was really nice of them to actually want to listen to their subscribers.  Customer service is so very important to me so I will definitely be sticking around.


----------



## MsChrissyG (Feb 14, 2012)

This February box was to be my first Birchbox.  I was sooo excited and just reading posts here was building my excitement and anticipation for my first box.  Boy did I feel let down when I opened my first Birchbox #9.  BLAH!!!  that's just how I felt.  Very tiny samples.  I guess the only "full size" was the eye liner stickers.  I wish they at least gave me a nail file instead of spicy chocolate. 

But from what I have read they all cannot be winners, I was just hoping to really like my first box.


----------



## pinktergal (Feb 14, 2012)

Just got my Feb BB. I already knew it would be a bust and not a lust, but in person it's even more underwhelming.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   My only ray of hope in the box was that the Exude lippie would be a wearable shade for me. But no, it's a very blah medium toned peachy-coral which does nothing for me. My mom ( 88 and still a makeup fiend! LOL)  has warm toned skin and likes those colors, though, so she'll get it.

Nail polish remover wipes?  Usable but certainly no excitement there.

The Eye Rocks would require so much trimming and adjusting that I see no improvement here over traditional pencils, liquids, and gels. I'll save them for Halloween.

The BLK DNM perfume sample is too smoky and masculine for me. It smells like I'm wearing a fireplace .LOL!   But that's just my opinion.  I don't see much value in perfume samples anyway since they're so available at any mall perfume counter.  I don't like that they count as one of our "major" samples.

I got the heart nail file.  Cute, but I find the shape to not be user-friendly. I prefer traditional emery boards.

Song downloads - of no use to me. 

I know that my bust items may be someone else's lust. This is just my take on my Feb box.

Hope March is better, because this month's BB rates an F from me.


----------



## wagz379 (Feb 14, 2012)

Yeah, I know! I've always had more than 4 products to leave a review for... I thought it was odd.
 



> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> the only thing i'm a little bit "meh" about this month is that I only get 4 products to review (less points), but i do like all the products. won't download that song though... haha


----------



## DangimMEAN (Feb 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Same!! The anticipation of whats going to come next month is my favorite part. Also the juice beauty serum legitimately deflating the huge pimple that was coming in on my cheek is a good part of birchbox too.


 How did you get the 20% off coupon so frequently? I've been a member for 6 months and I only got it once...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tweakabell (Feb 14, 2012)

[SIZE=10pt]I agree about staying with them if this is your first box. I've been a member for 8 or 9 months now and they've given me as much money as I've paid them.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]I've paid $80-90 in boxes[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]$20 for a 3 month gift[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]$30 for an $80 purchase[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]So I've paid them $130-$140[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]They've given me [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]$20 coupon[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]$50 in BB points All from customer service and reviews, no referral points.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]$20 Eyeliner[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]$30 Blush[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]$20 Baublebar bracelet [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]So theyâ€™ve given me $140[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]That does not even take into account the fact that each box is worth more than the $10 I paid for it. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]The customer service is also phenomenal and will talk to you if youâ€™re disappointed and they also love to hear the stories from the boxes that blew you away. They routinely give out 100 BB ($10) points for small thing like perfume being broken or creams being busted. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]So while this month might have been slightly disappointing it does not necessarily mean you should cancel (if you feel you are consistently getting things you won't use than by all means cancel because you shouldn't pay for something that isn't working for you just because it works for other people) but if it's your first box I suggest staying for a few more months and seeing how it works out because they aren't all winners. This thread itself shows how different people are excited by different things and what's a winning box to some is a disappointment to others. [/SIZE]


----------



## calexxia (Feb 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tweakabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif They routinely give out 100 BB ($10) points for small thing like perfume being broken or creams being busted.



Heh, I wish they'd done that last month instead of replacing the perfume sample  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> LOL


----------



## tweakabell (Feb 14, 2012)

LOL I know, sometimes you can't win.


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 14, 2012)

I want my BB!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Feb 14, 2012)

My BB is now at my post office! This means I should get it tomorrow!!


----------



## Lateshoes (Feb 14, 2012)

Ha! Ha! If only.



> Originally Posted by *Isabelsjewely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GinaM (Feb 14, 2012)

I am getting box #6.  Should be arriving today.  Honestly, I would trade my whole box for any combo of two: Dermalogica, Benta Berry, Orofluido, SHU EUMURA.


----------



## Jwls750 (Feb 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> One thing that gets me is when people say its only $10. Yes, it's $10 and that's cheap but if you keep getting boxes that don't have anything you like, it's not worth it for you. You pay for a service, we fill out a profile for that reason to get things we'd use. If it was $1, $100 or $10 I would hope that people had the right to complain.
> 
> You wouldn't go to the store and buy a vegetable you hate because it's on sale. So why are people saying "it's only $10!" if the person is not satisfied.


I think the reason people(including myself) say that is(although you're right, $10/month adds up quickly!) but they never claimed everyone would be satisfied. They try and it doesn't work for some people. That stinks, but I follow a lot of these threads, and they complain about EVERY single one. I feel bad I wish everyone could be happy, but it's just impossible to please everyone. No matter what kind of business you are running. The best way to send a message is to unsubscribe. If they loose enough money then they'll change how they do things. If not then they weren't doing that poorly to start with  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 14, 2012)

I have to agree - every single company has complaints. I love Birchbox but am unhappy with my box this month but I won't quit. MyGlam hasn't exactly wowed me since the first bag but I'm overlooking it because the products they're sending out - whether or not I like the products - are still good products. The ONLY company I wouldn't get past the dollar store vibe was GoGo Girlfriend and that did end up being a hot mess.


----------



## horriblegb (Feb 14, 2012)

I hate to complain, and I have gotten a lot of great BBs, but this is by far the worst one I have ever gotten.  No joke, much jealous of others  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got the nail file (cute) and downloads (seriously?!)

Two nail polish remover pads (this is a bonus, at best, just putting two in does not equal a sample imo)

The BLK perfume (mine was broken, so I don't even know what it smells like)

the Eye Rock designer liner (this will be fun, I guess, not really that interested)

and finally the Lip Creme (in bright red, so it is going to look terrible on me)

So two things I get to use one time, and just chucking it up as a loss for the others.  

/rant, thanks ladies headed to the trash!


----------



## Pancua (Feb 14, 2012)

You could always try swapping them. There are people looking for some of those items you have.
 



> Originally Posted by *horriblegb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hate to complain, and I have gotten a lot of great BBs, but this is by far the worst one I have ever gotten.  No joke, much jealous of others  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## horriblegb (Feb 14, 2012)

That is a great idea I did not think of that in my pouty-ness haha like a baby! Thank you Pancua!


----------



## hitomispouken (Feb 14, 2012)

I just opened my box and im very disapointet on this box. Since i joined i havent been dissapointed on any of the boxes ive received but this one, for valentines day? really? A download that i might not like, The hair product its not even enough for my long and think hair, the face cream is super small and the buffing beads its ummm..., The only thing that i really like is the lip cream which i got a very nice color for my skin tone and the nail file that im sure i will use a lot. 

I know most of you dont like this valentines box but im hoping it gets better for the next months. 

here including a photo of what i got and a swatch of the lip cream. _*If anyone is interested in trading any of the other stuff beside the lip cream just let me know*_


----------



## horriblegb (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh the Orofluido is good stuff, and you only need a little cause it is a smoothing oil, and too much will make your hair greasy.  I have long hair (but not that thick) and the sample lasted me almost a month and I had to get the full sized, and it smells great.  

But I understand the disappointment :/


----------



## hitomispouken (Feb 14, 2012)

I will give it a try because ive tried so many other similar products and non has worked for me like my hair is too thick and i have too much hair that when i use these kind of products it looks nice on some of the hair but then there is like a huge part that still need product like you can tell, but them if i keep putting some on it will look like a dirty greasy hair &gt;_&lt; Im still giving it a try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks for answering  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *horriblegb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh the Orofluido is good stuff, and you only need a little cause it is a smoothing oil, and too much will make your hair greasy.  I have long hair (but not that thick) and the sample lasted me almost a month and I had to get the full sized, and it smells great.
> 
> But I understand the disappointment :/


----------



## sixela (Feb 14, 2012)

I got my box today which was a nice surprise since the tracking information said I shouldn't expect it until the 16th. I got #3.








I got the lipstick in Coral which unfortunately, won't look good on me but I can give it to my sister. I'm pretty happy with this month's box.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 14, 2012)

What the heck is up with the lipstick?



> Originally Posted by *sixela* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today which was a nice surprise since the tracking information said I shouldn't expect it until the 16th. I got #3.
> 
> ...


----------



## ahkae (Feb 14, 2012)

Is there anyone else with a tracking number that has not been updated?


----------



## sarahm (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi All!

I've been lurking for about a week now and finally decided to join!

I just received my very first BB.  I got box #15 which includes...

-Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint

-Kiehl's Clearly Corrective Dark Spot Solution

-Wei Chinese Rose Foaming Cleanser

-BLK DNM Perfume 11

-Chuao Chocolatier

-Digital Download

The samples are small but I'm still looking forward to trying them.  I've read pretty much what everyone has to say (both good and bad) about this months boxes.  I won't say I'm disappointed with what I received....I'm just not giddy with excitement.

I saw some people say this is their worst box so far.  Since I'm new to BB (and MUT) I'm curious.....If this is your worst box then what did you receive as part of your best box?


----------



## Pancua (Feb 14, 2012)

My box was # 17: Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint, Dermalogica Daily MicrofoliantÂ®, Eye Rock Designer Liner and Colorescience proÂ® Mineral Bronzer Face Color in Kissed By The Sun

I'm in between as this is only my second box from BB but I was really really really wanting a beauty blender. I was disappointed I didnt get one but I can go to Wal-Greens and pick it up for $8 so that's all good.

I wasn't crazy about the stick on eyeliners, I'm just not one for stuff like that, never have been.

Other then that, I'm pretty happy with my box.
 



> Originally Posted by *sarahm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi All!
> 
> ...


----------



## sixela (Feb 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What the heck is up with the lipstick?



What do you mean?


----------



## jeanarick (Feb 14, 2012)

Exactly the way I feel about it!  I love it for trying new things, even I don't end up liking them, I'm still glad I got to try them.
 



> Originally Posted by *benefitbabe90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have to say, this was my favorite birch box as of yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Feb 14, 2012)

I received box 3. It had the following:

1. Orofluido Elixir

2. Wei Pomegranate Buffing Beads (2 small packets)

3. Benta Berry G-1 Moisturizing Face Cream

4. Exude Lipstick in Coral

5. Heart Nail File

6. MP3 downloads

I'm super underwhelmed with this one. I don't really like lipstick so I wasn't that excited with the Exude lipstick, although I am happy it was coral and not a more bold color. So I might use that. The WEI buffing beads sound interesting but the Orofuido Elixir and Benta Berry moisturizer are SUPER tiny samples. When I opened the box, there was the lipstick and a small paper wrapped package and I was shocked that three out of four of my items were in that small pack. Pretty big letdown after last month's box. 

I wish I would have gotten the Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant, Beauty Blender, Kiehl's Clearly Corrective Dark Spot Solution, or the Juice Blemish Serum instead of the Orofluido or Benta Berry face cream! Oh well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautyByAnnie (Feb 14, 2012)

I think she meant because the top looks funny. It looks different than a "normal" lipstick because it is a liquid lipstick inside a plastic tube that has the shape/slant of a normal lipstick.
 



> Originally Posted by *sixela* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean?


----------



## jeanarick (Feb 14, 2012)

I haven't gotten my box yet but I know I'm gettng the Dermalogica Micro Exfoliant and the Juice Blemish Serum.  I'd trade those with you for the Orofluido and Exude Lipstick if you're willing.

 



> Originally Posted by *Autumn Dahy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received box 3. It had the following:
> 
> ...


----------



## Pancua (Feb 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyByAnnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think she meant because the top looks funny. It looks different than a "normal" lipstick because it is a liquid lipstick inside a plastic tube that has the shape/slant of a normal lipstick.


Aha, thanks!


----------



## akharri785 (Feb 14, 2012)

How do I delete a post?! I am new and apparently inept, haha. I posted this as something else originally, but then the gal PMed me back so I thought I'd delete it instead of taking up more space.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 14, 2012)

Only mods can deleted. You can edit your post though.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Feb 14, 2012)

I am happy with everything except the teensie weensie itty bitty Jouer moisturizer lol. Obsessed with the Beauty Blender though, so happy about getting it!


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 14, 2012)

wow ppl complain about everything! if its not the color its how it looks or how tiny it is or whatev 






I for one am taking advantage of the trade thread and will end up with everything I want out of this month's boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yipee!!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Feb 14, 2012)

mine spilled during shipping.....  arrived to me have empty...   it smells soooooo good!

 



> Originally Posted by *horriblegb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh the Orofluido is good stuff, and you only need a little cause it is a smoothing oil, and too much will make your hair greasy.  I have long hair (but not that thick) and the sample lasted me almost a month and I had to get the full sized, and it smells great.
> 
> But I understand the disappointment :/


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Feb 14, 2012)

is this your first beauty blender?  i got one too.. i LOVE it..  do you know if they last long?
 



> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pancua (Feb 14, 2012)

Call them and let them know. They have sent out replacements for samples that were damaged during shipping.
 



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> mine spilled during shipping.....  arrived to me have empty...   it smells soooooo good!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Feb 14, 2012)

i emailed them..   'have' empty? wow..  i cant type (or think) tonight!
 



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Call them and let them know. They have sent out replacements for samples that were damaged during shipping.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Feb 14, 2012)

> is this your first beauty blender?Â  i got one too.. i LOVE it..Â  do you know if they last long? Â


 Nope, I bought one a few months ago and I lovvve it. it works better on more full coverage foundations I think. It's a dream with my EL Doublewear. I think they can last for months if cleansed and handled properly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## candycoatedlove (Feb 14, 2012)

Got one in my box and I'm LOVING IT. So surprised a little sponge could do so much!


----------



## channelzero (Feb 14, 2012)

I'll admit, I'm actually loving this month's box and I thought I wouldn't. Pleasantly surprised with the Jouer tinted moisturizer despite the size! The only thing is the lip tattoos...just not for me.


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 14, 2012)

latest drama with my bs box. It was delivered according to UPS but I didnt fkn receive it. WTF I am so upset right now. I have emailed BB and hopefully they will figure it out. Are these boxes supposed to get a signature when they are delivered?


----------



## lilyelement (Feb 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> latest drama with my bs box. It was delivered according to UPS but I didnt fkn receive it. WTF I am so upset right now. I have emailed BB and hopefully they will figure it out. Are these boxes supposed to get a signature when they are delivered?



My mail man does that sometimes. He scans it and it marks it on the tracking as delivered but he forgets to actually give it to me. You might get it tomorrow if that is what happened.

It doesn't require a signature since BB went through UPS who drops your box off at a nearby USPS office.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 14, 2012)

Delivered without a signature.


----------



## scyst6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Ok so I'm so bummed, this was my first shipment.  I have been waiting for what seemed like forever as I joined around Xmas and didn't get anything for Jan.

I am so irked (especially after reading about all the good stuff folks got) that I sent birchbox an e-mail.  I don't expect anything, I was rather witty with my criticisms if I do say so myself.  Just figured that they would automatically put the newbies in a 'good' or 'valuable' box to kinda set the stage so folks would want to keep coming back.

But anyways, I got the powderpuff, the neon pink lip gloss, Juicy perfume sample and the god awful stick on eyeliner.  I guess I'll be the best smelling clown around.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Feb 14, 2012)

mine always gets dropped in my mailbox..  im sorry.. i hope your box finds you soon.........................

 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> latest drama with my bs box. It was delivered according to UPS but I didnt fkn receive it. WTF I am so upset right now. I have emailed BB and hopefully they will figure it out. Are these boxes supposed to get a signature when they are delivered?


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Feb 14, 2012)

when you say powederpuff do you mean the beauty blender??  the lipgloss is really nice actually..... even if you are not a huge pink fan....................



> Originally Posted by *scyst6* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok so I'm so bummed, this was my first shipment.  I have been waiting for what seemed like forever as I joined around Xmas and didn't get anything for Jan.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't really complain that much, but the Benta Berry moisturizer was SUPER tiny, and I feel that it was a bit much honestly. Is it deluxe sample sized? I love trying new products and all, but especially with a face cream, I need more than one application to know if I like it. 

I'm only on my second month with Birchbox, but it was my understanding that they send samples that are bigger than the size you can get for free at beauty stores... isn't that the point? I'm a little confused.


----------



## kdrzrbck (Feb 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Autumn Dahy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't really complain that much, but the Benta Berry moisturizer was SUPER tiny, and I feel that it was a bit much honestly. Is it deluxe sample sized? I love trying new products and all, but especially with a face cream, I need more than one application to know if I like it.
> 
> I'm only on my second month with Birchbox, but it was my understanding that they send samples that are bigger than the size you can get for free at beauty stores... isn't that the point? I'm a little confused.




I was beyond disappointed in the benta berry moisturizer. It is sooooo tiny and when I applied it it left white residue all over my face when it dried.  If I tried to rub the residue off even more appeared.  Definitely not a fan.


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh! I might just give it to my sister. My skin is really sensitive and when I try a new product that doesn't mesh well I have horrible breakouts!
 



> Originally Posted by *kdrzrbck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## calexxia (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm pretty darned happy with MY BB this month (7), but I am sad to see that so many people got disappointing boxes. I want everyone to feel excited when their stuff arrives, the silly way that I do (even though I always peek and know what's in it)


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm feeling a little better about my box when I see some other crappy boxes out there! I wonder how they split the items in each birchbox...
 



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm pretty darned happy with MY BB this month (7), but I am sad to see that so many people got disappointing boxes. I want everyone to feel excited when their stuff arrives, the silly way that I do (even though I always peek and know what's in it)


----------



## calexxia (Feb 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Autumn Dahy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm feeling a little better about my box when I see some other crappy boxes out there! I wonder how they split the items in each birchbox...



Yeah, there doesn't seem to be much rhyme/reason to how they do it, or to how they distribute the finished units.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Feb 15, 2012)

I got all of 3 uses out of the Benta Berry. So much for getting a feel for it, lol

The Juice Beauty thing is tiny, but will last quite awhile since I don't get breakouts... you know... like it says in my profile

The perfume sample is... well, a perfume sample. It smells good, but I could've easily found one for free

The chocolate was promptly stolen and devoured by my kid, though I'm not complaining since i took a bitty bite and it was pretty weird 

Annnnnd, the eyeliners are the thing in the box that I'm the happiest about, but I'm still pretty sure they're going to make me look like a drag queen







So, needless to say, I'm not too thrilled with my box o' crap, but it's my first month and I don't plan on giving up on the company. I did send them an email about how bad the box sucked, since I think they need to know that people aren't satisfied. But I'm really not too disappointed, though perhaps a bit jealous of some of the good samples people got. I'm looking forward to next month and I joined Beauty Army's service to ease the pain caused by my dreadful birchbox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JaSmine Rose (Feb 15, 2012)

Wonder how BB subscribers would react to getting a tarot reading as an extra..


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 15, 2012)

Personally I think a tarot reading would be fun.


----------



## GinaM (Feb 15, 2012)

Is is just me or is anyone else a little confused that the BeautyBlender came loose in the box and not in packaging.  I find that really weird and a little cheap not to mention unsanitary.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is is just me or is anyone else a little confused that the BeautyBlender came loose in the box and not in packaging.  I find that really weird and a little cheap not to mention unsanitary.



My thought is since the packaging showed 2 in a pack, that they ordered half as many packs as they needed and split the two up. Does that make sense? But even with that, they probably could have wrapped it or something.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 15, 2012)

This is also what reviews are for and you get paid to give them.
 



> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got all of 3 uses out of the Benta Berry. So much for getting a feel for it, lol
> 
> ...


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Feb 15, 2012)

Mine hasn't been updated since the 10th. It said it was expected to be delivered yesterday, but it didn't come... hmm. I will give it some more time though. My box doesn't usually come until around the 18th anyway, so I wont consider it late until after the 20th or so.
 



> Originally Posted by *ahkae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is there anyone else with a tracking number that has not been updated?


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks I think I am going to have it delivered to my apartment from now on. I used my work address but I will try my apartment. Since I have a box with a key maybe that will be safer. I was thinking someone had to sign, but since you guys are saying they dont require signature I will just get boxes sent there.



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> mine always gets dropped in my mailbox..  im sorry.. i hope your box finds you soon.........................


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Feb 15, 2012)

Mine has not been updated since the 10th. It said it was expected to be delivered yesterday, but it didn't come. I am going to give it a few more days though, since my box doesn't usually arrive until around the 18th anyway. I will give it until the 20th before I consider it late...
 



> Originally Posted by *ahkae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is there anyone else with a tracking number that has not been updated?


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Feb 15, 2012)

Oops! The first one did show up! Sorry for two of those lol my computer is being slow so I couldn't see it.


----------



## VegasLover75 (Feb 15, 2012)

I just got this from Birchbox:

Thank you for your patience. It's time to claim your Birchbox subscription! Join Birchbox now and your first delivery in March will be our exclusive *Teen Vogue* box, filled with party-ready beauty picks. Simply click the link below and choose your subscription type.

I had to use a new email address to sign up though and it doesn't look any different so I might have signed up for a regular birchbox.  Hopefully not!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VegasLover75* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got this from Birchbox:
> 
> ...


We actually have a full thread on it, if you go back to the bb group's main page. 

I am pretty sure it is just a regular birchbox subscription and next month will be a teenvogue box for everyone.


----------



## VegasLover75 (Feb 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> We actually have a full thread on it, if you go back to the bb group's main page.
> ...



Thanks!  I will check it out.  One can never have too many birchbox subscriptions lol.


----------



## Diana Mangual (Feb 15, 2012)

If you already have birchbox you will get the teen vogue one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Originally Posted by *VegasLover75* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Thanks!  I will check it out.  One can never have too many birchbox subscriptions lol.


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 15, 2012)

According to an email from BB, they will send an email the week of 2-20 to active subscribers asking if they want to opt in for the teen vogie box. You can sayyes or no.
 



> Originally Posted by *Diana Mangual* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you already have birchbox you will get the teen vogue one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alixana (Feb 15, 2012)

Came out of lurking to share a little info about Box #3 for anyone who is still waiting.  I got the Exude lipstick in a different color than I've seen posted so far -- I'll get a picture tonight and upload it.  It's a nice sparkly champagne shade that looks really good on me.  It's lightweight - almost like a gloss - but not sticky.  So if you're getting Box #3 but don't want the coral, don't worry - there's at least one other possibility!


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 15, 2012)

I got Box 3 as well today and my Exude is in color Nude. Havent tried it yet, but I also want the Coral. Working on a trade so I can have that one too.


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 15, 2012)

Also, just wanted to add the fact that the lipstick is fullsize totally makes up for the other itty bitty samples. I emailed them and told them my Orofluido was leaking and suggested they use more tissue paper or different packaging with boxes that contain glass/liquid. Should be obvious to them but I guess not..


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 15, 2012)

I know no one probably cares but I just tried the lip stick and I love it. Its the consistency of a high quality lip gloss, its a really nice shade, can be worn alone or over a stain. Love the feel and how it smells  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 2 thumbs up on this one!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Feb 15, 2012)

*SUPER HAPPY!!  i received 100 points since my hair serum leaked..... that in combo with the points i already had, i was able to get the juicy blemish treatment totally free!!!  thats the one item i wanted to try i didnt get..  with summer coming (my breakout time) i didnt want to miss out! im super happy!!!!!  anyone get juicy treatment? do you like it? i know its kinda soon to tell..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




*


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *SUPER HAPPY!!  i received 100 points since my hair serum leaked..... that in combo with the points i already had, i was able to get the juicy blemish treatment totally free!!!  thats the one item i wanted to try i didnt get..  with summer coming (my breakout time) i didnt want to miss out! im super happy!!!!!  anyone get juicy treatment? do you like it? i know its kinda soon to tell..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...



I like it a lot. My major problem area is my cheek, and it took all the redness out of it within 2 days, and made the painful pimples that were coming in essentially shrink back in. They aren't completely gone but my skin looks a whole lot more even, less inflamed, etc. I'm considering the full size just for the evenness of my skintone from it.


----------



## sillylilly05 (Feb 15, 2012)

Me too! I got box 7 also, and while i'm happy with everything in it i still feel bad that other people didn't get stuff they wanted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm pretty darned happy with MY BB this month (7), but I am sad to see that so many people got disappointing boxes. I want everyone to feel excited when their stuff arrives, the silly way that I do (even though I always peek and know what's in it)


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Feb 15, 2012)

oh good! so i made a good purchase!!!  i need spot treatment and have old marks left.. (im old) hahahaaa.. ty for the info! im REALLY excited now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I like it a lot. My major problem area is my cheek, and it took all the redness out of it within 2 days, and made the painful pimples that were coming in essentially shrink back in. They aren't completely gone but my skin looks a whole lot more even, less inflamed, etc. I'm considering the full size just for the evenness of my skintone from it.


----------



## lady41 (Feb 15, 2012)

Ok stupid question, I am wondering about the teen vogue bb...someone above said there is a full thread on it on bb groups main page..I can't seem to figure out how to get there....help!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ok stupid question, I am wondering about the teen vogue bb...someone above said there is a full thread on it on bb groups main page..I can't seem to figure out how to get there....help!



here you go: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/123813/teen-vogue-birchbox#post_1831385


----------



## brandyboop (Feb 15, 2012)

Did anyone get anymore correspondence on the Vichy extra samples that are supposed to shipped out separately to those that get selected?


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Feb 15, 2012)

i was picked but havent heard anything......

 



> Originally Posted by *brandyboop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone get anymore correspondence on the Vichy extra samples that are supposed to shipped out separately to those that get selected?


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 15, 2012)

How long did it take you to get a response?

I emailed them last night and this morning...
 



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *SUPER HAPPY!!  i received 100 points since my hair serum leaked..... that in combo with the points i already had, i was able to get the juicy blemish treatment totally free!!!  thats the one item i wanted to try i didnt get..  with summer coming (my breakout time) i didnt want to miss out! im super happy!!!!!  anyone get juicy treatment? do you like it? i know its kinda soon to tell..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 15, 2012)

email said they would be shipping out Feb 15th, so today. Keep your eyes open for a shipment email, I know I am  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *brandyboop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone get anymore correspondence on the Vichy extra samples that are supposed to shipped out separately to those that get selected?


----------



## jeanarick (Feb 15, 2012)

Got my box in!! Here's my video:


----------



## JadedBeauty (Feb 15, 2012)

A friend of mine does not have a subscription and was signed up on the waitlist.  She "reserved a teen vogue box" and when she signed up it says her first box in March will be the teen vogue special edition box.  Will we all be getting that box as well?  Or is this something just for new people who sign up?


----------



## lilyelement (Feb 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jeanarick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box in!! Here's my video:


 I love your videos, you are positive and happy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You should trade the Eye Rock on the BB trade thread, maybe someone will swap the lipstick for those.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Feb 15, 2012)

i emailed them on monday....got response today..  the auto-response email says 72 hr response time... 
 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How long did it take you to get a response?
> 
> I emailed them last night and this morning...


----------



## monica75052 (Feb 15, 2012)

What is the trading forum again?


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Feb 15, 2012)

ï»¿ï»¿https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121990/birchbox-open-trade-thread/120



> Originally Posted by *monica75052* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is the trading forum again?


----------



## pinktergal (Feb 15, 2012)

I totted up the $ values of the 3 boxes I've got or am getting. Here's the breakdowns:

*Beauty Army*:   $102.06   for $12  

The REAL beauty of this is that *I* chose the products, so this is an ACTUAL value. No junk items here, at least not for me.

*My Glam*:  $15.71    for $10

I'm being generous because I couldn't find an actual $ value for the .75 oz. anti-acne Pro-Activ moisturizer. It comes free when you buy their cleanser for $19.95, so I

estimated its worth as $5.  Since I'm 65, I doubt I'll use it.  I didn't have acne even as a teen, so I certainly cant use it now.  I also threw in $5 for the tiny cosmetic bag, $1 for the 2 pieces of chocolate, the .5 oz. Freeman Mask is pro-rated at about .50, and the full sized NYX glitter rollerball is $4.50. The 2 teeny Premier samples are the size they hand out free when you walk by their booth in the mall. There isn't even enough product n the Premier mask sample to cover my face, so I didn't give these any monetary value.

They also gave us a $100 coupon for NuMe hair extensions and/or hair styling appliances. Their items are very pricey however, and since I'd have to add $55 of my own just to buy a curling iron, I won't be using it. So no $ value there for me. But if you do use it, that bumps up the bag's value to $115.71.
*BB*  $45.25  for $10

$29 for the lipstick I hate, $6 for the song downloads I won't use, $6.50 for the Eye Rock (can you say "drag queen?), .50 for the nail file, $2.22 for the perfume sample, and $1.11 for the 2 nail polish remover wipes.

The clear winner is Beauty Army this month.  Even if I had used the coupon from Glambag, the rest of the bag was so junkie, that BA would still have come out ahead because I chose the products, and the smallest sample in the box is a .17 oz. very high end eye cream.

I know it's not just about the $ value, but this month I received NOTHING except a .50 value mask that I will even use between both BB and MG. ( Oh, yeah, I did eat the 2 pieces of candy. )


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 15, 2012)

yes it did say that, thanks 
 



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i emailed them on monday....got response today..  the auto-response email says 72 hr response time...


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 15, 2012)

I would consider unsubscribing if I were you. Doesnt seem MG or BB are for you. 



> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I totted up the $ values of the 3 boxes I've got or am getting. Here's the breakdowns:
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 15, 2012)

BB will send an email next week asking current subscribers if they want to opt in for this box, you can say yes or no. It will be tough to choose. Some of us are signing up again to have a teen vogue box and a regular BB box next month. Too much? Maybe but hopefully its worth it. 
 



> Originally Posted by *JadedBeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A friend of mine does not have a subscription and was signed up on the waitlist.  She "reserved a teen vogue box" and when she signed up it says her first box in March will be the teen vogue special edition box.  Will we all be getting that box as well?  Or is this something just for new people who sign up?


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 15, 2012)

I signed up two of my daughters for the Teen Vogue box after they got their emails this morning. I realized AFTER the fact I lost out on 100 BB referral pts since you CAN CREATE an account FIRST using your referral link THEN go back to the Teen Vogue box link and sign up. I'm getting my third daughter a box as well so she's not left out since she's 13. I'll get a regular BB box since I'll have three Teen Vogue boxes coming my way any ways. lol


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 15, 2012)

i thought about the referral points after the fact too, lost out on 50 pts. bummer!! I guess all teen vogue boxes will be the same.. no customization there?
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up two of my daughters for the Teen Vogue box after they got their emails this morning. I realized AFTER the fact I lost out on 100 BB referral pts since you CAN CREATE an account FIRST using your referral link THEN go back to the Teen Vogue box link and sign up. I'm getting my third daughter a box as well so she's not left out since she's 13. I'll get a regular BB box since I'll have three Teen Vogue boxes coming my way any ways. lol


----------



## pinktergal (Feb 15, 2012)

This is my 4th BB and the only one I didn't like.  I was reporting on this month's boxes only.  I'll unsubscribe to MG if my 2nd box isn't better, but overall I've been happy with BB until this month, and you can't get a home run every time.
 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would consider unsubscribing if I were you. Doesnt seem MG or BB are for you.


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 15, 2012)

Seems I am not as patient as you are. I am canceling MG after one month because I can tell its not for me and there are other things out there that caught my attention. I am also unsubscribing from Shoe Dazzle after one month since I found Sole Society has way cuter/ nicer shoes and the one pair I got from SD fit horribly. I am sticking with BB though, the samples arent terrible (like MG crap) and the points system is WONDERFUL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
 



> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my 4th BB and the only one I didn't like.  I was reporting on this month's boxes only.  I'll unsubscribe to MG if my 2nd box isn't better, but overall I've been happy with BB until this month, and you can't get a home run every time.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 15, 2012)

Have you tried Just Fab for shoes? I love all three places... so bad on my pocketbook but what I love about all three is you can skip the month if you don't want to pay the fee.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Feb 15, 2012)

You can email them and tell them you had your daughters sign up but they forgot to put your referral link in.  That happened to me before, with a friend, and she emailed them letting them know she forgot to use the link and they added the points into my account for me.
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up two of my daughters for the Teen Vogue box after they got their emails this morning. I realized AFTER the fact I lost out on 100 BB referral pts since you CAN CREATE an account FIRST using your referral link THEN go back to the Teen Vogue box link and sign up. I'm getting my third daughter a box as well so she's not left out since she's 13. I'll get a regular BB box since I'll have three Teen Vogue boxes coming my way any ways. lol


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 15, 2012)

Good idea!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 15, 2012)

I did find that one as well, I think you told me about it actually. I will go on and look again. I love the fact that you can skip, so you can splurge on shoes one month, a purse the next etc etc 
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you tried Just Fab for shoes? I love all three places... so bad on my pocketbook but what I love about all three is you can skip the month if you don't want to pay the fee.


----------



## sillylilly05 (Feb 16, 2012)

So the teen vogue box is only for new subscribers?


----------



## Laura Marie (Feb 16, 2012)

Can someone please explain the Teen Vogue Box thing? I am currently subbed to BB. Would I have to pay the regular $10 a month plus another $10 for the Teen Vogue?


----------



## jeanarick (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks!
 



> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jeanarick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## VegasLover75 (Feb 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up two of my daughters for the Teen Vogue box after they got their emails this morning. I realized AFTER the fact I lost out on 100 BB referral pts since you CAN CREATE an account FIRST using your referral link THEN go back to the Teen Vogue box link and sign up. I'm getting my third daughter a box as well so she's not left out since she's 13. I'll get a regular BB box since I'll have three Teen Vogue boxes coming my way any ways. lol



I missed out on the 100 points too!  I now have 4 birchbox subs




  I always end up with the box I want lol.  I might sell the stuff I don't want on Ebay.  I also just realized there is a place to trade on here so I need to check it out.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Feb 16, 2012)

I am not gonna put this in a spoiler since everyone already knows what was in box 10...  Meh. Eye Rock seems fun. Travel puff says Med./Pale, which will most likely be WAY too dark for me as I have incredibly fair skin, the Benta Berry smells and feels exactly like my Garnier Anti-sun Damage moisturizer...and that's only $11, so I will stick with that. I have tried the La Fresh make up remover from Target before and they are very oily so I have to wash my face afterwards, which kinda cancels out the point of these. The nail file is adorable : ) Pretty neutral about this box, but my last few boxes have been amazing, so no harm, no foul on BB's part.


----------



## wagz379 (Feb 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VegasLover75* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've done that.  Hey, if you can make a couple bucks back on some stuff, it's worth it.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm going to admit right now I *hated* my welcome BB this month but I went and filled out reviews and voila, I now have 60 BB points. I realized I can earn about 50 BB/month, then I realized since 100 BB points = $10 that's like getting every other box for free, which = I now love BB! 








This alone, plus their great customer service and easy to navigate website, means I'll likely go annual. It does seem hit and miss with BB but when half of my year ends up free because of BB points... yeah, I'm hooked! Plus, it's mostly all high end stuff. Mama likey. 





I know a lot of people are upset with MyGlam, I personally love it, but I must say their website and customer service, thus far, blow. If they get it together and offer something on a BB level I'll be more than happy to go annual.


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 16, 2012)

I reviewed the lip stick yesterday so I wanted to review the G1 Benta Berry moisturizer and the Wei Pomegranate beads today, since I have tried both.

OK lets start off with the good news. I loved the Wei buffing beads and will be buying these in my next order to BB. It says on the packet that they are single use, but I used way too many ( I didn't read the directions, and when I did I realized I had to mix in the beads with cleanser. So if you do it the right way, half of the packet is more than enough to use at a time. Loved how my skin looked, it felt so clean and glowed. I dont have an oily face so I will be using this once a week. Its more of an exfoliator so I cant use it every day.

Now for the Benta Berry moisturizer, I could honestly not get over the smell  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I did like its effect on my skin. Its a thicker face cream than I am used to but my skin absorbed it no problem. and it did NOT leave my face greasy or oily. I just cant get past the smell... so I do not think I will be buying this. 

Did anyone else have similar experiences? What did you all think of your products?


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Feb 16, 2012)

I decided to play around with the Eye Rock liners today since I don't have anywhere to be...  I found them very easy to use and they stick on very nicely. They are not very comfortable right away but I have been wearing them for about an hour and have gotten used to the way they feel on and don't even notice them anymore. They are _very_ dramatic though and I can't think of any place that I would ever actually wear them. They would have been fun for highschool dances like prom, homecoming, etc...



  

Not something I would not have purchased for myself, but still fun


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 16, 2012)

They look great on you! I felt the same way about them, I wore one set to the bar on a saturday, definitely not for happy hour times but for a night out, I loved them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 



> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I decided to play around with the Eye Rock liners today since I don't have anywhere to be...  I found them very easy to use and they stick on very nicely. They are not very comfortable right away but I have been wearing them for about an hour and have gotten used to the way they feel on and don't even notice them anymore. They are _very_ dramatic though and I can't think of any place that I would ever actually wear them. They would have been fun for highschool dances like prom, homecoming, etc...
> 
> ...


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks! I don't really go out too often, but I would totally wear them to a bar! Maybe I will wear them the next time me and my fiance go out for drinks.
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They look great on you! I felt the same way about them, I wore one set to the bar on a saturday, definitely not for happy hour times but for a night out, I loved them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Feb 16, 2012)

yay! My box is here!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Feb 16, 2012)

what did you get?


 



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yay! My box is here!


----------



## Pancua (Feb 16, 2012)

I got box #17.

I was really looking forward to the microderm, tinted lotion, and bronzer.

The eye liner stickers and music download are not really something I'm all that interested in but I'll at least listen to the music. Not sure what to do with the eye liners



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what did you get?


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 17, 2012)

I got box #4 and have been enjoying the WEI cleanser and will consider ordering it. Last month I was fortunate enough to get the box with the Algenist moisturizer which I LOVED. I am new to BB and have been quite happy with my boxes so far! My first box arrived in pieces - broken perfume bottle and granola all over the place but a quick email to customer service and replacements were shipped super immediately. Looking forward to March....

Has anyone received the "bonus box" yet? I unfortunately did not see the email until later. I was still able to request it but I do not have high hopes of receiving one...


----------



## Laura Marie (Feb 17, 2012)

Here's my box

Really wanted a beautyblender =/ All items up for trade


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 17, 2012)

So what's the beaty blender consensus? lol, I wear almay smart match or whatever liquid foundation most days...is this something I NEED? Do you notice a difference with your fingers? I have $25 off at the dermstore, and I was going to use it on those if they are THAT good.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So what's the beaty blender consensus? lol, I wear almay smart match or whatever liquid foundation most days...is this something I NEED? Do you notice a difference with your fingers? I have $25 off at the dermstore, and I was going to use it on those if they are THAT good.


Or go to Wal-Greens and get it for $7!


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 17, 2012)

Just to clarify... Walgreens, Walmart, Target, ShopKo, RiteAid and CVS do not sell Beauty Blender. What is sold are their store versions of Beauty Blender. At Walgreens and Walmart there are SOHO Beauty Sponges that _*look *_like Beauty Blender but the sponge is more dense. Sephora and ULTA also have their own versions. Some of the Beauty Blender dupes are much more dense and made of latex so for those with latex allergies look for a sponge that non-latex (BeautyBlender and SOHO are non-latex). I'll be picking up the Sonia one from Target once my Target finishes remodeling and has a cosmetics section again. Next time I order something from Sephora and ULTA I'll order their versions as well.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 17, 2012)

It turns out dermstore are a bunch of jerks anyway, I'm cancelling beautyfix and never ordering from them, so I think I will continue just using my fingers to apply my foundation.


----------



## VegasLover75 (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!  I am going to wear mine on a cruise in May.  I also have gold violent lips I want to try too, probably on my Vegas trip though, not the cruise.  They look great on you! 
 



> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I decided to play around with the Eye Rock liners today since I don't have anywhere to be...  I found them very easy to use and they stick on very nicely. They are not very comfortable right away but I have been wearing them for about an hour and have gotten used to the way they feel on and don't even notice them anymore. They are _very_ dramatic though and I can't think of any place that I would ever actually wear them. They would have been fun for highschool dances like prom, homecoming, etc...
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh? Jerks how?


----------



## VegasLover75 (Feb 17, 2012)

I just used mine for the first time this morning and I did notice a difference.  I use Estee Lauder Double Wear Light foundation and usually just use my fingers.  The sponge gave me move even coverage and was much better at blending than my fingers.  It is more sheer than usual, which is good.  I don't like heavy foundation, but if you want more coverage I am sure you could just add more.  I will be be buying another beauty blender when this one wears out. 
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So what's the beaty blender consensus? lol, I wear almay smart match or whatever liquid foundation most days...is this something I NEED? Do you notice a difference with your fingers? I have $25 off at the dermstore, and I was going to use it on those if they are THAT good.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh? Jerks how?



I had placed an order two weeks ago, nothing said out of stock on the website. I got an email stating it they "hoped" to have the items back in stock by Feb. 18th, two weeks after I'd placed my order. They were holding back my entire order until they had those items back in stock, and I asked if I could remove the items and add something else so I still got the free gift and they said there was no way to do it. So I emailed again, asking if my items would be back in stock by Feb. 18th, and they said that date had now moved to the 25th, making it three weeks after I'd placed my order that it MIGHT ship out. So I cancelled the entire order, which I had used my coupon code on, and tried to place another order, and reuse the coupon code, which was my "reward" for filling out a survey on an item in a beauty fix box. The code obviously said it had been used, despite cancelling the previous order. I emailed asking if they could reactivate the coupon since I hadn't actually got to use it, and they said they couldn't reactivate a code that had already been used.


----------



## VegasLover75 (Feb 17, 2012)

Very bad customer service!  I would not be happy either. 
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I had placed an order two weeks ago, nothing said out of stock on the website. I got an email stating it they "hoped" to have the items back in stock by Feb. 18th, two weeks after I'd placed my order. They were holding back my entire order until they had those items back in stock, and I asked if I could remove the items and add something else so I still got the free gift and they said there was no way to do it. So I emailed again, asking if my items would be back in stock by Feb. 18th, and they said that date had now moved to the 25th, making it three weeks after I'd placed my order that it MIGHT ship out. So I cancelled the entire order, which I had used my coupon code on, and tried to place another order, and reuse the coupon code, which was my "reward" for filling out a survey on an item in a beauty fix box. The code obviously said it had been used, despite cancelling the previous order. I emailed asking if they could reactivate the coupon since I hadn't actually got to use it, and they said they couldn't reactivate a code that had already been used.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 17, 2012)

I agree. VERY bad customer service. Guess that made up my mind. I hate bad customer service.


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 17, 2012)

wow. thanks for the heads up, what a nightmare.



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I had placed an order two weeks ago, nothing said out of stock on the website. I got an email stating it they "hoped" to have the items back in stock by Feb. 18th, two weeks after I'd placed my order. They were holding back my entire order until they had those items back in stock, and I asked if I could remove the items and add something else so I still got the free gift and they said there was no way to do it. So I emailed again, asking if my items would be back in stock by Feb. 18th, and they said that date had now moved to the 25th, making it three weeks after I'd placed my order that it MIGHT ship out. So I cancelled the entire order, which I had used my coupon code on, and tried to place another order, and reuse the coupon code, which was my "reward" for filling out a survey on an item in a beauty fix box. The code obviously said it had been used, despite cancelling the previous order. I emailed asking if they could reactivate the coupon since I hadn't actually got to use it, and they said they couldn't reactivate a code that had already been used.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 17, 2012)

The sad thing is, I'd really enjoyed most of my beautyfix products, too.


----------



## oOliveColored (Feb 17, 2012)

Has anyone bought the Jouer Work Hard, Play Harder set? I got a 20% coupon and it's caught my eye.


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 17, 2012)

I finally got a response from BB and they added 100 points to my account. so now I have 200 points and I am placing an order  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am getting the following

WEIâ„¢ Pomegranate Buffing Beads
ORIGINS Checks And Balancesâ„¢ Frothy Face Wash
Tatcha Aburatorigami Blotting Papers

and either

Befine Night Cream
or

Juice Beauty Oil-free Moisturizer

Has anyone tried the juice beauty oil free moisturizer? what is your experience? I have heard good things about this brand..


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Feb 17, 2012)

Here is my Haul and Review on my birchbox I received it the 15th


----------



## cjeanette (Feb 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *oOliveColored* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone bought the Jouer Work Hard, Play Harder set? I got a 20% coupon and it's caught my eye.


I got the same coupon this morning!  With my 300 points I got the WEIâ„¢ Chinese Rose Foaming Cleanser

 and the Rose Love Balm for 80 cents!


----------



## Pancua (Feb 17, 2012)

I did a review on all the products I got and I have to say, I am quite surprised at how well I liked all of the products (except the liners, I'm giving those away). I'm may even purchase some of them later on. I wasn't expecting to fall in love with any of the products (I'm even enjoying the music!) so I am really glad I made myself try all of my products out.


----------



## oOliveColored (Feb 17, 2012)

Just placed an order:

ybf eyebrow pencil

Alex &amp; Isabella the headband

Lipstick Queen medieval liptint

With 20% coupon and 400 points my card was charged $1.96.

That's why I stick with birchbox even when I find this month's box underwhelming.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Feb 17, 2012)

I reaaaaally need a new primer so I got the Laura Gellar one for $25 and a Zoya nail polish for $8, with my 20% coupon it came up to $26.40, no tax, shipped for free and I got 26 BB points! Bringing my total after only one month of being with BB to 86 points, not counting 50 referral points I should get next month. This is freaking SWEET. Birchbox is impressing me with their points, coupons, free shipping on many products, and customer service. I love it!


----------



## Pancua (Feb 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I reaaaaally need a new primer so I got the Laura Gellar one for $25 and a Zoya nail polish for $8, with my 20% coupon it came up to $26.40, no tax, shipped for free and I got 26 BB points! Bringing my total after only one month of being with BB to 86 points, not counting 50 referral points I should get next month. This is freaking SWEET. Birchbox is impressing me with their points, coupons, free shipping on many products, and customer service. I love it!


yay!!


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 17, 2012)

I just got my 9 month discount promo code to use.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Love that they send out discount codes at three months, six months and nine months. I'm guessing they also send one out at the yearly anniversary. Coupled that with my points and I'll be scoring more free items!


----------



## cjeanette (Feb 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my 9 month discount promo code to use.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Love that they send out discount codes at three months, six months and nine months. I'm guessing they also send one out at the yearly anniversary. Coupled that with my points and I'll be scoring more free items!




I was wondering if this was the case when I got my 3 month code today.  Are they ever more than 20% off?


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 17, 2012)

Great! cant wait for my 3 month discount  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my 9 month discount promo code to use.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Love that they send out discount codes at three months, six months and nine months. I'm guessing they also send one out at the yearly anniversary. Coupled that with my points and I'll be scoring more free items!


----------



## Pancua (Feb 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my 9 month discount promo code to use.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Love that they send out discount codes at three months, six months and nine months. I'm guessing they also send one out at the yearly anniversary. Coupled that with my points and I'll be scoring more free items!



Oh then I get one next month! Yay!


----------



## Stemarber (Feb 17, 2012)

I hope I get a code soon. It's my one year anniversary.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But darn I just placed an order with their Valentine Day promo + 200 Birchbox points (got 2 Jouer lipglosses in Birchbox Pink and Lipstick Queen in Medieval).


----------



## pinktergal (Feb 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope I get a code soon. It's my one year anniversary.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But darn I just placed an order with their Valentine Day promo + 200 Birchbox points (got 2 Jouer lipglosses in Birchbox Pink and Lipstick Queen in Medieval).



Oooh, 2 of my faves!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gthurston (Feb 17, 2012)

Here is my blog on my Feb box: http://genantrends.blogspot.com/   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 

I am so jealous of everyone that got the beauty blenders! I have been wanting to try it!


----------



## ahkae (Feb 17, 2012)

My tracking still has this message since the 10th:

*Tracking information for this piece is unavailable at this time. Tracking may take 24-48 hours after your mail piece has shipped. Please check back at a later time for additional information. 

If tracking is unavailable after 3 days, please contact your shipper.*

Is this normal?


----------



## Pancua (Feb 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ahkae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My tracking still has this message since the 10th:
> 
> ...


No, contact BB and tell them what is going on.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 17, 2012)

Definitely contact BB, that's not normal... unless it was Streamlite. LOL


----------



## freyabecca (Feb 17, 2012)

What is the coupon codes they send out? Next month will be my third month.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 17, 2012)

The coupon code Birchbox sends out are "anniversary" codes. Each code is valid for one week after they send it to you but you can use it with any accumulated points you may have. It's typically 20% off your total purchase.


----------



## BeautyByAnnie (Feb 17, 2012)

I hope they continue with the codes every 3 months. Next month is my 15th month and I have 470 points. After next month's box I should have over 500. Now it is decision time on what to get! I have quite a few things in mind, I just have to narrow it down a bit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ahkae (Feb 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> No, contact BB and tell them what is going on.





> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Definitely contact BB, that's not normal... unless it was Streamlite. LOL



I contacted them two days ago. No reply yet. Hopefully they will reply by Tuesday.


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 17, 2012)

that is so awesome I just got my first 200 points and I am ready to use them up. I dont know if I would have the patience to save up 500 points! wow. Hope you get something really good and worth it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *BeautyByAnnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope they continue with the codes every 3 months. Next month is my 15th month and I have 470 points. After next month's box I should have over 500. Now it is decision time on what to get! I have quite a few things in mind, I just have to narrow it down a bit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautyByAnnie (Feb 17, 2012)

Woo hoo! I actually got 100 of the points from a mishap with a sample in one of my previous boxes. So really I only had the willpower to save until 400, lol. It is also a fine balance because your points expire 1 year after the date you earn them so you don't want to wait too long.
 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that is so awesome I just got my first 200 points and I am ready to use them up. I dont know if I would have the patience to save up 500 points! wow. Hope you get something really good and worth it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinktergal (Feb 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ahkae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My tracking still has this message since the 10th:
> 
> ...


Are you tracking on the UPS or USPS website?  If you're tracking with UPS, put the number in the USPS site instead.  That worked for me and gave me updated info. Good luck!


----------



## ellagold (Feb 18, 2012)

http://alovetart.com/2012/02/february-birchbox-a-beauty-blender-imposter/ Uh-oh. Could this be true? Anybody have the original &amp; BB one to compare?


----------



## oOliveColored (Feb 18, 2012)

Sometimes the packaging is a little bit different with things made for birchbox and I wouldn't doubt the BB in the box is not exactly the same.

Originally Posted by *ellagold* /img/forum/go_quote.gifClose

http://alovetart.com/2012/02/february-birchbox-a-beauty-blender-imposter/ Uh-oh. Could this be true? Anybody have the original &amp; BB one to compare?


----------



## ellagold (Feb 18, 2012)

> Sometimes the packaging is a little bit different with things made for birchbox.
> 
> Â
> 
> ...


 Thanks. I thought that, too but I'm just checking in with the beauty-smart fellows! Haha


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 18, 2012)

I don't have the Feb Beauty Blender but from what I've seen it's legit. BeautyBlender actually has different ones including a white one.


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Feb 18, 2012)

I have the beauty blender that i bought from sephora and the one from birchbox and they are the same.
 



> Originally Posted by *ellagold* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://alovetart.com/2012/02/february-birchbox-a-beauty-blender-imposter/ Uh-oh. Could this be true? Anybody have the original &amp; BB one to compare?


----------



## snllama (Feb 18, 2012)

I got the beauty blender in my box! I just wish they had provided the stand too. Im finding I have nowhere to have it rest while its drying. 

What do you guys use to clean your beauty blender? No way Im buying specially formulated cleaner...


----------



## ellagold (Feb 18, 2012)

Okay, thank you! I was a little scared for a moment there! 

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *makeupgooroo8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the beauty blender that i bought from sephora and the one from birchbox and they are the same.


----------



## ellagold (Feb 18, 2012)

Seems legit to me as well- again, just checking in! 

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't have the Feb Beauty Blender but from what I've seen it's legit. BeautyBlender actually has different ones including a white one.


----------



## Tulipp (Feb 18, 2012)

I was semi-pleased with this month's Birchbox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got the BLK Denim "Perfume", the reason why I put perfume in quotation marks is because it smells like cologne!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
This is way too strong for me. I'm just going to give it to my boyfriend! - 5/10

The Jouer Tinted Moisturizer, I mean I like this product but it's kind of way too sheer for me to just wear it on it's own, I guess that's why it's considered just to be a moisturizer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's also too small for me to see if I really like this product, so far - 8/10. 

The Benta Berry Moisturizer, I love moisturizer and this product was good enough for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just wish I could get more uses out of it though - 9/10

The Designer Eye Rock Eyeliner, This product is very interesting. I will try it out to see how it looks, very unique product D: but, I would not re purchase this because applying my own eyeliner everyday seems to be less of a hassle for me! - 8/10

The Super Smile Mouthrinse, I was really excited to get this product because i'm all about keeping my teeth clean and breath smelling fresh!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> - 10/10 

Green River Ordinance, I love indie music so this was GREAT &lt;3 - 10/10


----------



## MandyWiltse (Feb 18, 2012)

Just got an email that the Vichy sponsored box shipped! So excited, can't wait to try all of the products!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Did anyone else get this?

*Spoiler* Here is a link that lists everything inside: https://www.birchbox.com/promotion/vichy


----------



## Yeseniaw87 (Feb 18, 2012)

i did!!!! cant wait for the box to arrive!


----------



## ladygrey (Feb 18, 2012)

I did too! So excited!
 



> Originally Posted by *MandyWiltse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got an email that the Vichy sponsored box shipped! So excited, can't wait to try all of the products!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Did anyone else get this?
> 
> *Spoiler* Here is a link that lists everything inside: https://www.birchbox.com/promotion/vichy


----------



## pinktergal (Feb 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MandyWiltse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got an email that the Vichy sponsored box shipped! So excited, can't wait to try all of the products!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Did anyone else get this?
> 
> *Spoiler* Here is a link that lists everything inside: https://www.birchbox.com/promotion/vichy


I got it, too!


----------



## snllama (Feb 19, 2012)

Anyone who was gifted their birchbox: 

Do you have a store credit available for the amount of your gift? I got a 6 mo subscription that ends this month. I was going to buy the full-size Dermalogica with my BB points and I saw I have a $60 store credit available, not including the point dollars! And it seems to work, although I haven't used it.


----------



## VegasLover75 (Feb 19, 2012)

I use Johnson's baby wash to clean brushes &amp; probably will just use that.  I'm interested to see what everyone else uses too.
 



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the beauty blender in my box! I just wish they had provided the stand too. Im finding I have nowhere to have it rest while its drying.
> 
> What do you guys use to clean your beauty blender? No way Im buying specially formulated cleaner...


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Feb 19, 2012)

A lot of girls on YouTube use baby wash to clean their beauty blender and says it works just as well as the expensive wash at Sephora. I got the beauty blender this month too and it's alright, I wouldn't pay so much for a makeup sponge. I use the flat white sponges and they are about the same in my opinion but I'm still glad I got one because I hear about them all the time. I got my email for the Vichy BB this morning as well! Excited.


----------



## VegasLover75 (Feb 19, 2012)

I really like the beauty blender and thought I would buy it again, but now I think I will have to try the white sponges you are talking about first.  I got the Vichy email today too, can't wait to try it!! 
 



> Originally Posted by *SmokeyEye22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A lot of girls on YouTube use baby wash to clean their beauty blender and says it works just as well as the expensive wash at Sephora. I got the beauty blender this month too and it's alright, I wouldn't pay so much for a makeup sponge. I use the flat white sponges and they are about the same in my opinion but I'm still glad I got one because I hear about them all the time. I got my email for the Vichy BB this morning as well! Excited.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Feb 19, 2012)

i LOVE the befine night cream...   i got a full size after get a sample in one of my bb boxes....

 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got a response from BB and they added 100 points to my account. so now I have 200 points and I am placing an order  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Feb 19, 2012)

i got the email..  im excited!

 



> Originally Posted by *MandyWiltse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got an email that the Vichy sponsored box shipped! So excited, can't wait to try all of the products!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Did anyone else get this?
> 
> *Spoiler* Here is a link that lists everything inside: https://www.birchbox.com/promotion/vichy


----------



## marybbryant (Feb 19, 2012)

I signed up for a 2nd Birchbox subscription that will start with the March box.  I hope I dont get 2 of the same boxes!

I got the shipping notice for the Vichy box too.  Its being delivered on or before the 22nd.  I'm looking forward to trying the products, but I just stocked up on the Origins products I've been using.

I was really happy with my Feb. Birchbox, and like every single thing in it.  I rec'd the Wei Chinese Rose cleanser, Orofluido hair oil, Jouer tinted luminizing moisturizer, the colorscience bronzer, and the spicy chocolate.  I love that chocolate!


----------



## mexigrl64 (Feb 19, 2012)

This was my first BB and boy was I disappointed.  My only other experience was with Test Tube, and those were amazing.  This one was .037 lbs - where can I find what number it is?  It had perfume (allergic), fake eyeliner tattoos, a few tiny sample packets.  I could do it for much less just by stopped by Sephora or my local department store.  Will they get better?  It's clear I got the bottom of the barrel box, which isn't a good idea from the perspective of a new customer.  BB won't have many new customers if this is the quality and amount of what they send out.  I'll give it one more month and then I'm done.  Any thoughts?

Thanks!

Mexigrl


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Feb 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mexigrl64* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This was my first BB and boy was I disappointed.  My only other experience was with Test Tube, and those were amazing.  This one was .037 lbs - where can I find what number it is?  It had perfume (allergic), fake eyeliner tattoos, a few tiny sample packets.  I could do it for much less just by stopped by Sephora or my local department store.  Will they get better?  It's clear I got the bottom of the barrel box, which isn't a good idea from the perspective of a new customer.  BB won't have many new customers if this is the quality and amount of what they send out.  I'll give it one more month and then I'm done.  Any thoughts?
> 
> ...


 I think we got the same box. I was pretty disappointed, too, but I'm sure I won't always get shitty boxes, but honestly, even if I do, I'm still getting to try new stuff out, and I paid $110 for the whole year, and recieved 110 bb points, so that's like getting $10 back right off the bat, plus you get 10 pts for every review, so if I review everything for the whole year, that's another 600 pts, or $60, so it's like I'm paying $40 to get a box every month for the whole year, and even the shittiest of boxes are still worth more than $4!


----------



## onematchfire (Feb 20, 2012)

I received box 13, I think.  It contained:


*Beauty Blender* - Meh.  I don't wear liquid foundation, so this is really useless for me.  I'll probably give it away.
*Jouer Moisture Tint* - I actually really like this, and it does contain enough for three or four uses, probably, but it contains parabens, so I won't purchase (I'm trying to stick with more natural products)
*Orofluido* - This is nice.  I generally like hair oils and this one has a pleasant fragrance.  The full size is actually priced pretty favorably compared with Josie Maran's similar product.  I may purchase, even though it contains silicone (I haven't yet decided if I'm okay with that yet, but it seems like most similar products do contain silicone)
*Violent Lips* - These are definitely not my thing.  I can't think of anywhere these would be appropriate for me to wear, except maybe a friend's Mardi Gras-themed wedding, and stick on make-up really just doesn't appeal to  me.  I may give these away or throw them in my costume make-up stash where they can live happily side-by-side with my fangs, pointy ears, and horns.
*Nail File and Music Download* - I've already lost this.  It may have ended up in the recycling with the packaging.  It's also not really my thing, so I'm not torn up about the loss.  I really don't consider these "lifestyle" items.  These are junk, with apologies to whichever Birchbox intern spent a week cutting hearts out of pink nail file sheets, and whichever staffer has a boyfriend or brother in the featured band.

All in, I would have preferred several of the other items that were in other folks' boxes (the Dermalogica, the SuperSmile, the Benta cream, the Wei items, the Eco make-up remover cloths) and I'm not sure how relevant our beauty profiles are to which box they choose to send out, since it seems like, based on the very limited sampling on this board, most people would have preferred items other than those in their boxes (and this is the second month in a row that I received items I was pretty meh about, though other boxes were much more exciting to me).  However, the service is still definitely worth $10 per month,especially given that:


Shipping is included and the overall price is low.
You'd spend $100 at Sephora to earn one of these deluxe samples, let alone four or five.
It's a good mix of product -- not all one category nor all one brand.
So far, I've discovered at least one item that I like in each box.
The points program is pretty generous, all things considered.
Access to things like the Vichy bonus box are included, if sporadic.  I'm more excited about this than the regular box, and I didn't even realize I had been offered or was receiving this until just recently.
Seriously, folks, it's ONLY $10.


----------



## VegasLover75 (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the link, I was dying to know!
 



> Originally Posted by *MandyWiltse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got an email that the Vichy sponsored box shipped! So excited, can't wait to try all of the products!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Did anyone else get this?
> 
> *Spoiler* Here is a link that lists everything inside: https://www.birchbox.com/promotion/vichy


----------



## GinaM (Feb 20, 2012)

I just got an email confirming my Vichy box is on the way!!!!!  The exciting part was that I never knew I had one coming until I got the email on Saturday!!!!  Not even checking out the spoiler.....I want to be surprised!


----------



## pinktergal (Feb 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mexigrl64* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This was my first BB and boy was I disappointed.  My only other experience was with Test Tube, and those were amazing.  This one was .037 lbs - where can I find what number it is?  It had perfume (allergic), fake eyeliner tattoos, a few tiny sample packets.  I could do it for much less just by stopped by Sephora or my local department store.  Will they get better?  It's clear I got the bottom of the barrel box, which isn't a good idea from the perspective of a new customer.  BB won't have many new customers if this is the quality and amount of what they send out.  I'll give it one more month and then I'm done.  Any thoughts?
> 
> ...


It sounds like we got the same box, and yes, it was a crappy box, imo. But it was my 4th BB, and the 3 previous ranged from good to terrific.  Last month I got Clark's Marine Cream, which I loved enough to buy the full size, and Malibu Fix, which I also loved, but can't justify buying for $125 at this time.  Those were the highlights. I also received really great items in the previous boxes that I also liked enough to buy.  It's too bad your first box was the worst one so far. I would have also been very disappointed in BB if this was my introductory box. But I advise to stay a bit longer.  If most of the boxes contain nice items, then an occasional dud is okay,  imo.


----------



## TXSlainte (Feb 20, 2012)

Does anyone know how Birchbox decided who would be selected to get the extra Vichy box?


----------



## VegasLover75 (Feb 20, 2012)

I have anti-aging in my beauty profile so that is a possibility. 
 



> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know how Birchbox decided who would be selected to get the extra Vichy box?


----------



## GinaM (Feb 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know how Birchbox decided who would be selected to get the extra Vichy box?



 I have skin cream as my beauty splurge so that could be it.


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 20, 2012)

The only thing I have is anti aging and sensitive, and I got picked.


----------



## Liber Vix (Feb 20, 2012)

I also list skin cream as my beauty splurge, I love skin care in my Birchboxes just as much as makeup, so I'm pretty excited to be getting the Vichy box. I also didn't know about it until I got the shipping notice the other day.

I got a beauty blender in my box and I was pretty impressed with it. I've been using mineral foundation for awhile and used a foundation brush on the rare occasions I'd use liquid, and used basic foam wedges before that, and the beauty blender made a really noticeable difference, I think. I was quite skeptical, but now I will definitely purchase again


----------



## wagz379 (Feb 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VegasLover75* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have anti-aging in my beauty profile so that is a possibility.



 I have it in mine too and never got the email...


----------



## VegasLover75 (Feb 20, 2012)

I also have skincare as my splurge so maybe that was the trigger.  Sorry you didn't get it, that is disappointing!
 



> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I have it in mine too and never got the email...


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Feb 20, 2012)

i got this box too..  my fave box so far!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *onematchfire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received box 13, I think.  It contained:
> 
> ...


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Feb 20, 2012)

heres the download link for the GREEN RIVER ORDINANCE

birch.ly/GRO



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i got this box too..  my fave box so far!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Feb 20, 2012)

heres the download link for the GREEN RIVER ORDINANCE

birch.ly/GRO







> Originally Posted by *onematchfire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received box 13, I think.  It contained:
> 
> ...


----------



## GinaM (Feb 21, 2012)

I just received the email for the March box asking me to select my regular box or the teen vogue box.  Just curious what everyone else is doing.  I am 42 and after last month's box of the lip tattoos and stick on eyeliner the teen vogue box scares me a little.  It is Vogue, though, and even though it's for teens it may still be high end.  Thoughts?


----------



## VegasLover75 (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm 36 and I opted to get the teen box.  They had me with Essie!  I have 4 birchbox subs and am getting 3 teen boxes next month.  I figure if they are bad I will give the stuff to my nieces or sell it on ebay.  I do feel your pain in regards to the lip tattoos &amp; stick on eyeliner!  I am going to give it a try when I go on vacation in May so only strangers will laugh at me. 
 



> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received the email for the March box asking me to select my regular box or the teen vogue box.  Just curious what everyone else is doing.  I am 42 and after last month's box of the lip tattoos and stick on eyeliner the teen vogue box scares me a little.  It is Vogue, though, and even though it's for teens it may still be high end.  Thoughts?


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Feb 21, 2012)

Essie pushed me over the edge. I'm opting for the Teen Vogue box.


----------



## cjeanette (Feb 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VegasLover75* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm 36 and I opted to get the teen box.  They had me with Essie!  I have 4 birchbox subs and am getting 3 teen boxes next month.  I figure if they are bad I will give the stuff to my nieces or sell it on ebay.  I do feel your pain in regards to the lip tattoos &amp; stick on eyeliner!  I am going to give it a try when I go on vacation in May so only strangers will laugh at me.



4 subs!  lol

I am very excited about the Essie, that may be my favorite brand.


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Feb 21, 2012)

Yeah I just got the Teen Vogue email too. I'm gonna go with that one instead of my regular Birchbox. I'm only 22 and still into the edgy teen stuff! Excited to see what everyone gets.


----------



## onematchfire (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm 33 and I opted out.  I don't use nail polish at home (if I'm getting a manicure or pedicure, a professional is doing it), so Essie pushed me the other way.


----------



## missionista (Feb 21, 2012)

I chose not to choose, since the e-mail said if you didn't make a choice you might still get the teen box.  I would love Essie, but not so crazy about Kerastase.  BB has done really well by just surprising me, so I'm happy to let them choose for me on this one.


----------



## Animekitten (Feb 21, 2012)

Haha i made a second account so i could get both.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Feb 21, 2012)

*VERY** surprised to find this in my mailbox when i got home.. didnt think it would come so fast!  its a VERY nice set of products..  *


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Feb 21, 2012)

i went for the teen vogue box..  why not!!!  i want some fun products for spring/summer..   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GinaM (Feb 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *VERY** surprised to find this in my mailbox when i got home.. didnt think it would come so fast!  its a VERY nice set of products..  *


 Can't wait for mine!


----------



## shinylights (Feb 21, 2012)

Finally got my BB (aka finally went to my PO BOX) and I knew what I was getting, but STILL disappointed after I saw it.

How small the face cream and tinted moisturizer were, so gutted.

The March TV box is going to be my last box.


----------



## jaimelesmots (Feb 21, 2012)

So jealous! This looks awesome! I wish I had gotten the email... Oh well, another time perhaps 
 



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *VERY** surprised to find this in my mailbox when i got home.. didnt think it would come so fast!  its a VERY nice set of products..  *


----------



## freyabecca (Feb 21, 2012)

I just got the email about the teen vogue box. What to do? Why isn't there a both option?


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 21, 2012)

LOL I second that! I want a BOTH option! LOL


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL I second that! I want a BOTH option! LOL


 I feel like we all do, lol.


----------



## TXSlainte (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm torn between the teen Vogue box and the regular March box. My Birchbox luck has been not so great lately - no extra Vichy box for me, no discount code with my one year anniversary, and to be honest kind of crummy boxes - so I'm fairly certain whichever box I choose will be my last. I know it's only $10 a month, so that's not really the issue. I guess it all comes down to the stupid extra box - we all pay the same $10, yet some get extra and some do not? Makes me feel like I'm not valued as a subscriber as much as those who get the extra box, or the discount code at one year, or the samples that don't come in foil packets.

Having said that, I guess it doesn't really matter which box I choose for March. It will be my last.


----------



## mexigrl64 (Feb 21, 2012)

Can anyone tell me how I find out which box I received?

Thanks!


----------



## oOliveColored (Feb 21, 2012)

If you didn't get an anniversary code you should email customer service.
 



> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm torn between the teen Vogue box and the regular March box. My Birchbox luck has been not so great lately - no extra Vichy box for me, no discount code with my one year anniversary, and to be honest kind of crummy boxes - so I'm fairly certain whichever box I choose will be my last. I know it's only $10 a month, so that's not really the issue. I guess it all comes down to the stupid extra box - we all pay the same $10, yet some get extra and some do not? Makes me feel like I'm not valued as a subscriber as much as those who get the extra box, or the discount code at one year, or the samples that don't come in foil packets.
> 
> Having said that, I guess it doesn't really matter which box I choose for March. It will be my last.


----------



## ahkae (Feb 22, 2012)

I got an email back from Birchbox and my box was indeed lost. I didn't receive any points that I've been reading about. Does anyone know if the shipping should be faster since my order said it was the free employee shipping or is it going to be the same?


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Feb 22, 2012)

> Here's my box
> 
> Really wanted a beautyblender =/ All items up for trade


 I will trade the dermalogica for a beauty blender!


----------



## TXSlainte (Feb 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *oOliveColored* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you didn't get an anniversary code you should email customer service.



I could but that's really not going to change anything. Having to ask for something that others get automatically won't ease the disappointment of the last few months.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 22, 2012)

I don't know when you joined Birchbox but it could also be that you haven't hit your anniversary date yet.


----------



## snllama (Feb 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know when you joined Birchbox but it could also be that you haven't hit your anniversary date yet.



I've heard that you dont get the anniversary box until your 13 month, so one month after you expect.


----------



## pinktergal (Feb 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i went for the teen vogue box..  why not!!!  i want some fun products for spring/summer..   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



I was on the fence about it because I love fun makeup, but the thought that I might get some acne skin care pushed me over into the "safe zone'.  Of course I'm prepared to regret my decision. haha


----------



## Caryatid (Feb 22, 2012)

Essie tipped me over. Definitely getting it. And I still face breakouts, so I won't complain if I get some awesome clarifying products.


----------



## lady41 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi...my box was lost once and I didn't get extra points, that's usually only to replace items they can't replace such as a missing or broken sample they can't replace. After they sent my replacement box I had it in 3 days! So I feel the shipping is much faster on replacement boxes.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Feb 22, 2012)

I am on the phone with BB right now. Everyone that is getting a March box has the option of "opting in", depending on when you signed up, you might not have gotten the email, she said "yet". She did opt me in over the phone.

She also said this is a lottery box so there is no guarantee that everyone who opts in will get a box but they are going to try to accommodate everyone.


----------



## kelliq (Feb 22, 2012)

I sure hope they put Essie in every box... I opted in the TV for that reason, too!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am on the phone with BB right now. Everyone that is getting a March box has the option of "opting in", depending on when you signed up, you might not have gotten the email, she said "yet". She did opt me in over the phone.
> 
> She also said this is a lottery box so there is no guarantee that everyone who opts in will get a box but they are going to try to accommodate everyone.



This is kind of starting to annoy me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I'm going to cancel my second box.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Feb 22, 2012)

I feel like every person gets a different answer when they ask. I understand limited quantity but maybe send out the newsletter to a select group of people, count the ones that want it, send out another group and so on. I know that isn't necessarily "fair" but I would rather know I am not getting it than a "maybe, if you're lucky".

I agree, it's fairly annoying and I signed up for a second account just for this.
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> This is kind of starting to annoy me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I'm going to cancel my second box.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 22, 2012)

Yeah between this and the vichy box idk how I feel about birchbox right now. : 



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like every person gets a different answer when they ask. I understand limited quantity but maybe send out the newsletter to a select group of people, count the ones that want it, send out another group and so on. I know that isn't necessarily "fair" but I would rather know I am not getting it than a "maybe, if you're lucky".
> 
> I agree, it's fairly annoying and I signed up for a second account just for this.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Feb 22, 2012)

What's wrong with the Vichy box?



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah between this and the vichy box idk how I feel about birchbox right now. :


----------



## GinaM (Feb 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like every person gets a different answer when they ask. I understand limited quantity but maybe send out the newsletter to a select group of people, count the ones that want it, send out another group and so on. I know that isn't necessarily "fair" but I would rather know I am not getting it than a "maybe, if you're lucky".
> 
> I agree, it's fairly annoying and I signed up for a second account just for this.


 In the email I thought it asked you to pick either your regular Birchbox or the TV box but if you didn't select either then it is possible that you will get a TV box.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What's wrong with the Vichy box?



Nothing other than I didn't get one lol


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh haha, did you sign up for it? I did and never got an email saying it was shipped so I am assuming I didn't get one.

It did tell you in the email for TV that you would most likely get one if you don't opt in or out, maybe they had a bigger turn out than they thought. Or maybe they're just saying that just in case, who knows.
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing other than I didn't get one lol


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh haha, did you sign up for it? I did and never got an email saying it was shipped so I am assuming I didn't get one.
> 
> It did tell you in the email for TV that you would most likely get one if you don't opt in or out, maybe they had a bigger turn out than they thought. Or maybe they're just saying that just in case, who knows.



Lol, yeah I did sign up and never got an email saying it was shipped either.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 22, 2012)

I did just send an email in regards to the tv box though, hopefully it will all get straightened out.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Feb 22, 2012)

Let us know what they say. I have an email in too, interested to see if the information will be the same from the emails and the phone calls.
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did just send an email in regards to the tv box though, hopefully it will all get straightened out.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 22, 2012)

I kind of wonder if this is what they were referring to with having multiple accounts causing trouble, lol.


----------



## lady41 (Feb 22, 2012)

I am just wondering if they are going to have extra free boxes throug out the yr. Like different boxes for different people for ex maybe there will be a set of the freebie boxes to come for hair care or whatever your profile says your most likely to splurge on. Just a thought.


----------



## TacomaGirl (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm curious about the Teen Vogue box too and while I like some shimmer, I'm afraid that this box might be a little more glittery than I'd like, since it's geared towards a younger age range. I'm thirty so  I could probably be able to work it if I wanted. I have a feeling that If I go with the Teen Vogue box I'm going to be missing out on something great for the regular boxes. Of course the inverse could be true as well. It's a crap shoot really.



> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received the email for the March box asking me to select my regular box or the teen vogue box.  Just curious what everyone else is doing.  I am 42 and after last month's box of the lip tattoos and stick on eyeliner the teen vogue box scares me a little.  It is Vogue, though, and even though it's for teens it may still be high end.  Thoughts?


----------



## TXSlainte (Feb 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know when you joined Birchbox but it could also be that you haven't hit your anniversary date yet.



My anniversary date was in November. I was expecting something, so I checked my emails really carefully. Nothing.


----------



## TXSlainte (Feb 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard that you dont get the anniversary box until your 13 month, so one month after you expect.


 My 13th box was in November, and I was so excited when I saw this on the website:

*November Box*
*Hi there,*

Notice something a little pinker this month? This is the special (extremely pink) Birchbox that we send to our most loyal members as they begin their second year with us.

When I didn't get the pink box, but a regular box - not just regular, but the worst box ever - I emailed them asking why I did not get it. The reply was that the box was only for yearly subscribers, not monthly, because monthly members can cancel at any time. So even though I paid $10 _more_ during my first year as a monthly subscriber, and stuck around, I am not  loyal. I also mentioned that I thought I'd at least get something - extra points, a discount, something - but that issue was not addressed in their reply.

As a longtime subscriber, albeit monthly, I really thought I *might* be invited to get the Vichy box. I thought wrong. I also thought I *might* continue to get decent quality boxes. Again, wrong. I don't expect full sizes or a box of perfection, but the sample quality has steadily gone downhill, especially compared to the earlier boxes. I don't expect full sizes or a box of perfection.

As I've said before, when I joined Birchbox, the boxes were really a treat. Cool brands, truly deluxe sizes, and fun surprises. They are different now. Kind of the opposite of "if it ain't broke, don't fix it." Too many variations, too many teeny samples (example; the Jouer tinted moisturizer I got early on was about twice the size as last months.) The customer service is still amazing, but that's not enough to keep me around. I wanted to look forward to my box again, but it's too late for me. I do hope a Birchbox staffer reads these boards, so that maybe they will make a change so that newer members will know the quality of the earlier boxes, and why I'll soon be a former subscriber.

Hey, at least that will open up a spot for someone on the waitlist.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Feb 22, 2012)

Wow, I'm a monthly subscriber too and was looking forward to my 'pink box' when it hit my year. The fact that they only give it to yearly subscribers is not right in my opinion because we stuck around for a year just like them only with the option to cancel and we did not. In my opinion that makes us a little more loyal for sticking around even when the boxes weren't to our liking.


----------



## Kristlkrost (Feb 22, 2012)

*I've been getting boxes for about 5 months now..Some are great..others not as great..But every month I get enough good creams/serums/ washes/exfoliate-rs   that I don't have to buy any more at all I know they want me to..but hey..I can't afford the high end stuff..I incorporate the stuff they send me with other natural things and give the things I don't use to my nieces.... This month I got the Vichy box and it is REALLY REALLY great.!!!!! Stay with it for  a few more months  I say..I've gotten some VERY great stuff.*


----------



## Kristlkrost (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh I didn't know about that....I think you're right. I have no idea how I got that Vichy box..I don't remember  checking anything?? Maybe I did but it is great..and  am really sorry you didn't get one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />((


----------



## snllama (Feb 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My 13th box was in November, and I was so excited when I saw this on the website:
> 
> ...



That blows. They should make the pink box details more clear. I too thought I'd be getting one in August. Oh well. But sometimes I dont even think the pink box is the best option, it may have 5 samples, but not any I want to try out. 

Try changing your beauty profile. Maybe a refreshed profile will help get better options. I recently retook mine and I realized my first one didnt' even have all the answers filled in!


----------



## mexigrl64 (Feb 22, 2012)

I've got to say that after my first box I feel like cancelling.  My box had a perfume sample, a travel puff with a little bit of mineral makeup, some ridiculous eyeliner tattoos - pretty much crap.  This is nothing like I expected.  Now I get an email asking it I want a Teen box??  I'm 47, have aging skin as an issue and face cream as my luxury pick.  What screams "teen" about that?  After this month I'm scared of getting tattoo face art and other such useless stuff again.  However, I'm equally afraid that my March box could suck as much as my Feb box did.  This is certainly not the way to start off with a new customer.  I also am not getting the VIchy box which I really would have appreciated.  It feels like my options are cancel or join for a year - is it correct that the yearly members are treated better?

Thanks!


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Feb 22, 2012)

The yearly members get a special box at the beginning of the next year. That's the only difference I've noticed, and the "special" box doesn't even seem any better than most of the others, it just happens to be pink.People were selected to get the Vichy box in January, I believe, and I certainly can't imagine expecting to get a "bonus" box during your first month... And they presented the option of the Teen Vogue box to all of their current subscribers



> Originally Posted by *mexigrl64* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've got to say that after my first box I feel like cancelling.  My box had a perfume sample, a travel puff with a little bit of mineral makeup, some ridiculous eyeliner tattoos - pretty much crap.  This is nothing like I expected.  Now I get an email asking it I want a Teen box??  I'm 47, have aging skin as an issue and face cream as my luxury pick.  What screams "teen" about that?  After this month I'm scared of getting tattoo face art and other such useless stuff again.  However, I'm equally afraid that my March box could suck as much as my Feb box did.  This is certainly not the way to start off with a new customer.  I also am not getting the VIchy box which I really would have appreciated.  It feels like my options are cancel or join for a year - is it correct that the yearly members are treated better?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Feb 22, 2012)

I have been a member since February 2011 and I too thought I was getting a pretty pink box (which we have talked about this a few times already in this thread so I won't go on about that) and I wish the information on the website was a little clearer, as well as the communication I had with a BB employee that made me think I was getting one.

Also, being a member since then, I have never received a special coupon code for 3 months, 6 months, 12 months. I get emails from BB on a regular basis, however, none have contained a special something for being a loyal subscriber, nor have I ever been invited to a "special box" (which is fine because I think they have only had one?).

To mexigrl64:
There are a lot of "misses" with BB, but there are also a lot of hits. It isn't for everyone and you're not going to win them all but I feel like the hits definitely outweigh the misses. Just hang in there, you will love the good boxes!!



> Originally Posted by *mexigrl64* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've got to say that after my first box I feel like cancelling.  My box had a perfume sample, a travel puff with a little bit of mineral makeup, some ridiculous eyeliner tattoos - pretty much crap.  This is nothing like I expected.  Now I get an email asking it I want a Teen box??  I'm 47, have aging skin as an issue and face cream as my luxury pick.  What screams "teen" about that?  After this month I'm scared of getting tattoo face art and other such useless stuff again.  However, I'm equally afraid that my March box could suck as much as my Feb box did.  This is certainly not the way to start off with a new customer.  I also am not getting the VIchy box which I really would have appreciated.  It feels like my options are cancel or join for a year - is it correct that the yearly members are treated better?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Feb 22, 2012)

Im a yearly subscriber and I have never gotten the 3 month, 6 month coupon code.  I have heard about it for others.  I hope others have gotten good use out of it.  I am thinking after my subscription is done I am going to end my membership. I am thinking of just sticking with the samples I get from all the stores or find a different one.  not sure yet.  
 



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have been a member since February 2011 and I too thought I was getting a pretty pink box (which we have talked about this a few times already in this thread so I won't go on about that) and I wish the information on the website was a little clearer, as well as the communication I had with a BB employee that made me think I was getting one.
> 
> ...


----------



## oOliveColored (Feb 23, 2012)

I think the Vinchy box was selected based on the answers in your profile questions. Everything in the box is geared towards sensitive, anti-aging, and moisturizing skincare. If you have oily/combo/normal skin types there is nothing in the box you would want to use on your skin.


----------



## snllama (Feb 23, 2012)

I absolutely still love BB. There are some hits and some misses. But that is expected, you are subscribing to try out a range of products, you aren't expected to love everything you get. That's what the trade boards are for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've found some new products that I dont understand how I lived without. I'd have never tried them if they weren't sent to me. Even if I had the option at sephora to get them as samples, I'd have probably chosen something else.

I constantly am getting compliments on my makeup and skin and I owe it all to birchbox. I feel like I went from an idiot at makeup and skincare to somewhat knowledgeable. As long as I can afford birchbox I'll be sticking around. 

Yeah it sucks I wont be getting a pink box or a few coupon codes, but their reward system is already massively generous! And with the pink box, there are some boxes that are for everyone that have almost all the same products in them. I received one recently, it just had one less sample is all.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 23, 2012)

The thing is, it's a sample service.  Even among similar profiles, people like different things and hate different things, and it's not possible for every box to be a hit for every person.  I've had boxes I've disliked, boxes I've loved, and boxes in between.  That's part of the fun of it.  If you feel that strongly, you'd probably be better suited for Beauty Army or Beautyfix where you get to choose your own samples.

Everyone was given the option to choose between the teen vogue box and the regular.  At least you were given the option to choose...if they hadn't offered the Teen Vogue boxes to everyone, people would have been griping about that.  

The Vichy boxes were offered to people who fit a certain profile in January.  It has nothing to do with being a yearly subscriber - I am a monthly subscriber.  The only difference between the yearly and the monthly is that the yearly members apparently get a pink box on their 13th month.
 



> Originally Posted by *mexigrl64* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've got to say that after my first box I feel like cancelling.  My box had a perfume sample, a travel puff with a little bit of mineral makeup, some ridiculous eyeliner tattoos - pretty much crap.  This is nothing like I expected.  Now I get an email asking it I want a Teen box??  I'm 47, have aging skin as an issue and face cream as my luxury pick.  What screams "teen" about that?  After this month I'm scared of getting tattoo face art and other such useless stuff again.  However, I'm equally afraid that my March box could suck as much as my Feb box did.  This is certainly not the way to start off with a new customer.  I also am not getting the VIchy box which I really would have appreciated.  It feels like my options are cancel or join for a year - is it correct that the yearly members are treated better?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Feb 23, 2012)

Totally and sometimes even brands you would have never ever checked out!

Like the dermalogica, I would have never checked that out but I wanted it so bad in my box (didn't get it) but found someone who is willing to trade. Never in a million years would I have thought to get something like that as I don't have problematic skin!
 



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I absolutely still love BB. There are some hits and some misses. But that is expected, you are subscribing to try out a range of products, you aren't expected to love everything you get. That's what the trade boards are for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## snllama (Feb 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Totally and sometimes even brands you would have never ever checked out!
> 
> Like the dermalogica, I would have never checked that out but I wanted it so bad in my box (didn't get it) but found someone who is willing to trade. Never in a million years would I have thought to get something like that as I don't have problematic skin!


 I too got the dermalogica. I've never tried out the company, but have wanted to try them out for years and years. I had a friend from Europe that would spend 100-200 every time she came to visit on her dermalogica products. I already bought the full-sized microfoliant! But I'd never have actually splurged without trying it!

Oh bb, you may be an unhealthy addiction, but a good one!


----------



## Jwls750 (Feb 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Let us know what they say. I have an email in too, interested to see if the information will be the same from the emails and the phone calls.



I just spoke to someone. Check out the thread on Teen Vogue + Birchbox. I posted what they told me there. Basically, she said if you used the link to make a 2nd account(for the TV box) and then opted out on your main account you SHOULD be getting both, they cant make gaurentees but she said they felt certain I'd get both boxes.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I just spoke to someone. Check out the thread on Teen Vogue + Birchbox. I posted what they told me there. Basically, she said if you used the link to make a 2nd account(for the TV box) and then opted out on your main account you SHOULD be getting both, they cant make gaurentees but she said they felt certain I'd get both boxes.



Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully they'll get it right then.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Feb 23, 2012)

> I just spoke to someone. Check out the thread on Teen Vogue + Birchbox. I posted what they told me there. Basically, she said if you used the link to make a 2nd account(for the TV box) and then opted out on your main account you SHOULD be getting both, they cant make gaurentees but she said they felt certain I'd get both boxes.


 I didn't tell her I had a second account, just that I signed up for the tv box and she opted me in but also said its not guarenteed. Hopefully we all get it if we wanted it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinktergal (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm a monthly subscriber and I got the Vichy box.  My profile lists anti-aging and dry, so I fit the profile demographic they were looking at for these lifting, firming, moisture rich products.  If they ever offer a free box aimed at oily, combo, or younger skin, I doubt I'd be invited to get that one.

It does seem unfair that only the yearly subscribers get the pink box after a year because ANYONE who stays for a year is a valued client, imo.  Especially since we monthly subbers could cancel at any time.  We should be rewarded for staying with them.  But this is certainly not a deal-breaker for me. I'll be getting my 5th box in March, and despite my dud (for me) Feb box, I have really enjoyed BB so far.

I did get my 3 month coupon, which I promptly used.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Anyone who didn't get their "anniversary" promo codes should definitely contact CS and request theirs.


----------



## GinaM (Feb 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm a monthly subscriber and I got the Vichy box.  My profile lists anti-aging and dry, so I fit the profile demographic they were looking at for these lifting, firming, moisture rich products.  If they ever offer a free box aimed at oily, combo, or younger skin, I doubt I'd be invited to get that one.
> 
> ...


How much is the 3 month coupon?  Can you use it in conjunction with BB points?


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm a monthly subscriber and I got the Vichy box.  My profile lists anti-aging and dry, so I fit the profile demographic they were looking at for these lifting, firming, moisture rich products.  If they ever offer a free box aimed at oily, combo, or younger skin, I doubt I'd be invited to get that one.
> 
> ...


I completely agree! Those who stay month-to-month are paying far more than yearly subscribers so it would be nice for Birchbox to treat month-to-month members who stay a year with a special box.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Feb 23, 2012)

The thing about month to month subscribers, though, is that they aren't committing. I totally understand from a business point of view. When you pay for a full year you're saying "I absolutley 100% for sure am going to be a subscriber for this whole year, no matter how many shitty boxes I get". When you pay month to month, you're giving yourself the option to opt out at any given time.


----------



## GinaM (Feb 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The thing about month to month subscribers, though, is that they aren't committing. I totally understand from a business point of view. When you pay for a full year you're saying "I absolutley 100% for sure am going to be a subscriber for this whole year, no matter how many shitty boxes I get". When you pay month to month, you're giving yourself the option to opt out at any given time.



 I understand your point, however, if you don't opt out and you are still a customer at the 3, 6, or 12 month mark you are no different than that customer who has paid upfront and should be treated no differently.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Feb 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that this is similar to saying that yearly subscribers shouldn't save $10. The pink box is a bonus for yearly subscribers. Could they have done a better job at communicating this? Absolutely. But it's just a pink box. It's not even any better than the other ones most of the time.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Feb 23, 2012)

What happens if I switch over from a monthly subscription to a yearly one, after say 3 or 4 months of the month by month basis?  When would I receive the coveted "pink box", on my 13th month total or my 13th month after purchasing the year?

I was supposed to get December's box and didn't, got January's and was very pleased and now I'm happy with my February box as well.  Boxes, I should say, as I'm one of the ones who has multiple subscriptions.  It ensures (hopefully! I'm only two months into the two box system, with an extra box for a friend that I bring back home to her when I visit the States as well) that I have a better chance of getting what I want, and in the case of doubles I'm putting aside some things for treats for friends here or maybe use some things for a trade if I can and if it's something that I absolutely fell in love with, well, two is better than one anyway and I get a better chance to really try it out.  I live outside of the country but visit the U.S. for a few days every two months and pick up all of my packages then. 

I'm one of the minority that was looking forward to getting both the Violent Lips and the Eye Rock eyeliners.  Now that I've seen the liners in tutorials, I'm not as excited, they're a bit crazy, but isn't that what Birchbox is for, trying new things, maybe things that we wouldn't personally try otherwise?  I can't wait to actually see the Violent Lips, as my preview for the box doesn't say which pattern I received, just that they're the Violent Lips regular lip tattoos and not the glitter ones.  I bought a set of the glitter ones when they were on sale at Sephora (still are actually) for $7.  I still haven't worn them, not sure where I will, a party, perhaps? but they seemed fun and I needed a bit more on my order to push it over the $50 minimum for free shipping.  I ended up with the Beauty Blender, Dermalogica, Violent Lips, two of the bronzer puffs, two sets of Eye Rock Liners, Orofluido, two Jouer tiny tinted moisturizers, a gloss in Birchbox pink and those fashion tapes along with a Viva La Juicy perfume sample.  February's intro box was a mish mash of past things since it was my first box in that subscription, so I feel like I got a taste of December's box anyway, lol.

I loved the Clark's Botanicals Marine Cream in January's box, although I was a bit disappointed when I first saw it because it's not flashy like nail polish or eyeliner, but it's really a great product.  I think I've taught myself not to judge a box by first impressions, because although I was disappointed, it ended up being one of my favorites.

If anyone would like to put together things from their boxes that they didn't particularly like and name a price, I'd be more apt to do that than trade because of my limited time when I'm in the U.S. I could pay with Paypal into your account.  I'm sure there are some of our younger Birchboxers who got the Marine Cream and the FIX Malibu and things like that who would rather have a bit more cash to go and buy what they really want rather than having it just sit there.  Is that okay to post?

Sorry for the long, rambling post for my first one!  I meant for it to be a bit of an introduction.  My name is Jill and I live on a small island in Central America.  I'm American but am a resident here and will soon have dual American/Belizean citizenship.  I'm in my 30's but am mistaken for younger and am just starting on using the wrinkle creams so I can stay as smooth as possible for as long as possible, hard to do in such a sunny country!  Now if we could just find someone in the U.K. who could keep our GlossyBoxes for us and send them over in a bigger package every 6 months or so . . .  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Can you tell I've been bitten by the sample box bug?  I'd take GlossyBoxes from anywhere, even India as another poster had mentioned.  Wouldn't that be fun?

Thanks, Zadiodoll, for being our resident Nancy Drew and sleuthing out the contents of the boxes.  I know it must be a lot of work and I really appreciate all you do.  It's so fun.  I love the anticipation, the comparisons, the fun camaraderie and the helpful tips and topics on these boards.  Cheers, everyone!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Feb 23, 2012)

I opened a second BB account using a BB gift sub that I got for my birthday




 So i opted out of the TV box on my original account, since the e-mail I got from BB for the new account says that the march BB I will get will be the TV box. Hopefully I will get one regular box now and one TV box. I made the beauty profile on my new account the opposite of my original account, that way I _should _get two different boxes each month.


----------



## DangimMEAN (Feb 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SmokeyEye22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, I'm a monthly subscriber too and was looking forward to my 'pink box' when it hit my year. The fact that they only give it to yearly subscribers is not right in my opinion because we stuck around for a year just like them only with the option to cancel and we did not. In my opinion that makes us a little more loyal for sticking around even when the boxes weren't to our liking.



WORD. I propose that we get 100 bonus points once we hit the year mark. I know if you sign up for the yearly membership you get 110 points right away right? I say, if we stick around for a whole year with the monthly membership, despite having the ability to cancel anytime, we should be awarded at the close of the year with 100 bonus points. I don't even think that's unreasonable!


----------



## DangimMEAN (Feb 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have been a member since February 2011 and I too thought I was getting a pretty pink box (which we have talked about this a few times already in this thread so I won't go on about that) and I wish the information on the website was a little clearer, as well as the communication I had with a BB employee that made me think I was getting one.
> 
> ...




I was on a gift membership and then I switched to monthly. At 3 months and at 6 months I got an anniversary code from Birchbox. I've utilized them both times and if you spend $50 you get free shipping so that along with your points usually get a pretty good deal. I would DEFINITELY contact Birchbox and request that they fix this for you. In my opinion, this is most definitely one of the reasons why I stick with Birchbox! It's rare you get discounts on cosmetic/skincare items you know? I will definitely be looking out for another code at my 9 month mark! Does anyone know if they continue the anniversary codes past the 1st year?


----------



## DangimMEAN (Feb 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *oOliveColored* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the Vinchy box was selected based on the answers in your profile questions. Everything in the box is geared towards sensitive, anti-aging, and moisturizing skincare. If you have oily/combo/normal skin types there is nothing in the box you would want to use on your skin.



I did have anti-aging selected but I have combination skin and I was still selected... Ugh, I feel so sad for the people that didn't get it because I would have been SOOO bummed/pissed.


----------



## DangimMEAN (Feb 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> How much is the 3 month coupon?  Can you use it in conjunction with BB points?




My 3 month and 6 month anniversary codes were for 20% off each. You can also get free shipping on orders over $50 and use your points so it's TOTALLY worth it!


----------



## snllama (Feb 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DangimMEAN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I had a 6mos gift and I got both of my 3 and 6 month coupon, but I didnt use them and wanted to wait until I had more points. Although, now Im wishing I did buy two full-sized items this week.


----------



## MakeupA (Feb 23, 2012)

I think I'm in love with Birchbox! Out of all my subscriptions I have to say Birchbox is my favorite! I like the point system, the quality of products, and overall customer service. I just tried the juice beauty blemish serum I received after my myglam premiere mask made me break out. It smells nice and instantly soothed my itchy skin. Hopefully it will also help clear my pimples that suddenly appeared. This is my second Juice Beauty product that I have received as a sample and now I want to purchase their whole line!


----------



## Tamala Nails (Feb 24, 2012)

I agree with you. I love Birchbox.  I Love Eco Emi, as well.  Those two have been pretty good to me, even with the not so exciting boxes Ive gotten at times. 



> Originally Posted by *MakeupA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I'm in love with Birchbox! Out of all my subscriptions I have to say Birchbox is my favorite! I like the point system, the quality of products, and overall customer service. I just tried the juice beauty blemish serum I received after my myglam premiere mask made me break out. It smells nice and instantly soothed my itchy skin. Hopefully it will also help clear my pimples that suddenly appeared. This is my second Juice Beauty product that I have received as a sample and now I want to purchase their whole line!


----------



## francie nolan (Feb 24, 2012)

my vichy box came yesterday! so did my first (and last) eco-emi box. oh my god what a flop. if the vichy box (and my melrose place dvd from netflix) didn't come the same day i would've been pissed.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Feb 24, 2012)

I got my Vichy box a couple days ago.  I haven't tried the products yet, but I am looking fwd to it.  They are perfect!  I would have been satisfied with ONLY the bonus box.


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 24, 2012)

Turns out I dont need the day cream Vichy so I may put that out for trade on here. It is ok I just dont really need a daily moisturizer. I am using the night cream, however.


----------



## Amber Barrera (Feb 24, 2012)

I got a 20% off coupon the other day for trying out Birchbox so of course I bought $25 in things that I absolutely did not need!




February was my first box &amp; I didn't fall in love with anything I got so I didn't really know what to buy.

I went with


Jouer Moisturizing Lip Gloss in BB pink because I've seen that a lot of people really like it. I have fair skin &amp; dark blond/light brown hair so I'm hoping that the color will look alright on me.
ybf beauty Automatic Universal Taupe Eyebrow Pencil. I'm really hoping this is as great as I think it will be. I've used eye shadow &amp; and eyebrow pencil before to fill in my eyebrows but it just never looked all that natural. From the video I saw on BB this does look pretty natural.
Zoya nail polish in Izzy. I'm a bonafide nail polish addict! I only paint my toe nails though so I like going bold. I'm a stay at home mom &amp; my finger nails get hammered so I only use clear strengthening nail polishes on them. I think that Izzy will be a great spring/summer color to show off while wearing flip flops.


----------



## Kristlkrost (Feb 24, 2012)

I never got those either..Maybe I should write??


----------



## lilyelement (Feb 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristlkrost* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I never got those either..Maybe I should write??


I have never gotten one either and I've been with BB since June 2011.


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Feb 24, 2012)

On a different note.  I have 329 points saved up.  I am thinking that after next month i should get something.  I dont know what.  Anyone have any ideas what I should get.


----------



## ahkae (Feb 25, 2012)

I finally received my BB after the first one got lost but it is a different box than what my box is suppose to be. Has this ever happened to anyone else?


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 25, 2012)

It's happened to me. Contact them and have them update your account to reflect the actual box you received.


----------



## pinktergal (Feb 26, 2012)

In a few days we'll be trying to find out what will be in our March BBs! LOL!


----------



## calexxia (Feb 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In a few days we'll be trying to find out what will be in our March BBs! LOL!



HA, DAYS? I had my friend ask me today, "So, when will you be finding out what we might be getting in the next Birchbox?"


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm going to try and avoid looking this month.  HA.  I know I'm going to fail spectacularly...but I'm going to try!

At least I know Sample Society and Sindulge will be a surprise - and that's already driving me crazy, lol.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm going to try and avoid looking this month.  HA.  I know I'm going to fail spectacularly...but I'm going to try!
> 
> At least I know Sample Society and Sindulge will be a surprise - and that's already driving me crazy, lol.



I tell myself that every month. THEN I NEVER DO.


----------



## pinktergal (Feb 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm going to try and avoid looking this month.  HA.  I know I'm going to fail spectacularly...but I'm going to try!
> 
> At least I know Sample Society and Sindulge will be a surprise - and that's already driving me crazy, lol.


Oh, you had to make me curious about ANOTHER sub!  Of course I had to join this one, too.  LOL!  My consultation is Wed so my specialist can select my samples.  Checking out their store, they do carry very nice and well-known brands.  We shall see!


----------



## jaimelesmots (Feb 27, 2012)

For all of those who got the Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Serum in your Birchboxes- is it worth the $29 price tag for 2 fl oz.?


----------



## glamigirl (Feb 27, 2012)

has everyone received their feb box?  i swear, ever since i switched to annual subscription, it takes like 3 weeks or so to get my box!  still haven't received mine and said sent on the 9th.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jaimelesmots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For all of those who got the Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Serum in your Birchboxes- is it worth the $29 price tag for 2 fl oz.?



I really like it...it has taken care of maybe 4-5 huge pimples for me, made them painless in a day, gone within 2-3 days. But of course, ymmv.


----------



## snllama (Feb 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm going to try and avoid looking this month.  HA.  I know I'm going to fail spectacularly...but I'm going to try!
> 
> At least I know Sample Society and *Sindulge* will be a surprise - and that's already driving me crazy, lol.


I went bat crazy for a few seconds. There is a subscription I dont know about, HUH WHAT!? And then went running to the website and signed up.

There is a promo code: JKFF that gets you your first Sindulge month for 1 cent! Im excited.


----------



## winkiepup (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm getting the Teen Vogue box for March, my first BB, but I want to cancel my subscription and re-subscribe later. (Commitment issues, haha - I'd like to see if it's worth it before continuing, but I won't be getting my box until after my credit card is charged for month #2).

I'm having trouble finding the cancellation link online - apparently it's under "My Account," but I don't see anything. Help?


----------



## freyabecca (Feb 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jaimelesmots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For all of those who got the Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Serum in your Birchboxes- is it worth the $29 price tag for 2 fl oz.?



I a not that impressed by it.


----------



## snllama (Feb 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tawnyanshawn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On a different note.  I have 329 points saved up.  I am thinking that after next month i should get something.  I dont know what.  Anyone have any ideas what I should get.
> 
> ...


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Feb 27, 2012)

> I just used my points up for kate spade twirl and the dermlogica microfoliant. Just had to pay 35 dollars! And next month I'll already have enough saved up to get my blinc mascara for free! And maybe Ill get a jouer lipgloss or spend a little to get the thebalm Mary Lou-minizer.


 When you use your points do you have to pay for shipping yourself or can you use the points to cover shipping as well?


----------



## snllama (Feb 28, 2012)

There is no shipping fee for orders that are over $50 or include an item that says ships free.

And shipping is determined before you put in your points, so it doesn't matter.

I noticed if you buy one product that says ships free and the other one doesnt you still get your entire order shipped free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Feb 28, 2012)

So.. you can use your points to pay for shipping if you're not buying over $50 or a 'ships free' item?


----------



## snllama (Feb 28, 2012)

Yup! Your points are pretty much like a gift card. You can use them however you like. But there are a lot of ships for free items that are less than $10, so might as well save $5 in shipping and buy a lip gloss or some chocolates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Feb 28, 2012)

Gotch! Thanks!! After March I'll have $30 worth of points. I think it'll be time to go shopping..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Feb 28, 2012)

Don't know if anyone cares but I thought I should mention that if you enter https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/March-2012/March12box1  through box 23, you get the page not found, and then box 24 redirects you back to the main page, so guessing that there are going to be 23 boxes this month.


----------



## francie nolan (Feb 29, 2012)

i am determined to let my march box be a surprise.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Feb 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *francie nolan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i am determined to let my march box be a surprise.



I say that every month but I always fail so hard! lol Good luck to you!


----------



## DangimMEAN (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey guys... what do the little hearts under our name mean? LOL I have one little dinky heart and I wonder if I got one or if I lost four. If this was a video game I'd be screwed.


----------



## snllama (Feb 29, 2012)

you get more hearts as you post  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

so you've actually gained one in the time you've been a member.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DangimMEAN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey guys... what do the little hearts under our name mean? LOL I have one little dinky heart and I wonder if I got one or if I lost four. If this was a video game I'd be screwed.



haha, this is too cute. The more you post, the more hearts you'll get! I wish I'd kept track of when they go up


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Feb 29, 2012)

Haha! I wondered this too! I just got my first little heart, but I didn't pay attention to how many posts I had when I got it...

 



> Originally Posted by *DangimMEAN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey guys... what do the little hearts under our name mean? LOL I have one little dinky heart and I wonder if I got one or if I lost four. If this was a video game I'd be screwed.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Feb 29, 2012)

> Haha! I wondered this too! I just got my first little heart, but I didn't pay attention to how many posts I had when I got it... Â


 It may be 30 posts because you're at 35 and have one and I'm at 20 some and don't. Oh, maybe that means I'm close to getting a heart! EDIT: Yep, I just hit 30 posts and now I have a heart!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Feb 29, 2012)

Congrats on your heart! lol

 



> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It may be 30 posts because you're at 35 and have one and I'm at 20 some and don't. Oh, maybe that means I'm close to getting a heart!
> EDIT: Yep, I just hit 30 posts and now I have a heart!


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Feb 29, 2012)

> Congrats on your heart! lol Â


 lol, Thanks! I feel like I fit in now!


----------



## pinktergal (Mar 1, 2012)

I got charged for my March BB today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It won't be long now!  I also got charged for the Beauty Society box.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 1, 2012)

*i got charged for my BB too!  what beauty society? is that the same as sample society? *
 



> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got charged for my March BB today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It won't be long now!  I also got charged for the Beauty Society box.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 1, 2012)

Got charged for my BB today too. It shouldn't be normal to be so excited to see money being taken out of my account.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 1, 2012)

Augh, my Beauty Army, Birchbox AND Beauty Bar charges went through today and I still haven't been paid yet D: Now I'm -$20... No good, no good..Looks like I'm running to the ATM to deposit my last $5 and hope Beauty Bar's charge doesn't finish processing until tomorrow night or Monday.*panic*


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 2, 2012)

yikes!  did you get that cleared up?
 



> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Augh, my Beauty Army, Birchbox AND Beauty Bar charges went through today and I still haven't been paid yet D: Now I'm -$20... No good, no good..Looks like I'm running to the ATM to deposit my last $5 and hope Beauty Bar's charge doesn't finish processing until tomorrow night or Monday.*panic*


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 3, 2012)

> yikes!Â  did you get that cleared up? Â


 Yes! Thankfully they hadn't completely gone through and I got my check in so all is good. No overdraft fees foh mee! *Weeeee :yey:


----------



## snllama (Mar 3, 2012)

Hah eclipse Im in somewhat the same situation. My landlord apparently never deposited my feb rent, and Im so busy with school I didnt notice. I keep all my money in a high interest savings account since its so dangerous to keep so much money in a debit account. So Im now overdrawn 1k+!! 

One of my first concerns when I was talking with my bank was all my pending charges for march boxes. Thankfully they wont be bounced! That was my first concern, haha. Im pretty sure I can sweet talk my way out of the charges to my account once my money transfers in.


----------



## sihaya (Mar 3, 2012)

Has anyone tried the avene body oil? I got a newbie box and so it didn't have many of the current sample and I have been thinking about the avene body oil  and debating if I should get it. 

I also am thinking about the orofluido-- any thoughts would be good to hear.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Mar 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hah eclipse Im in somewhat the same situation. My landlord apparently never deposited my feb rent, and Im so busy with school I didnt notice. I keep all my money in a high interest savings account since its so dangerous to keep so much money in a debit account. So Im now overdrawn 1k+!!
> 
> One of my first concerns when I was talking with my bank was all my pending charges for march boxes. Thankfully they wont be bounced! That was my first concern, haha. Im pretty sure I can sweet talk my way out of the charges to my account once my money transfers in.



what bank are you with? i've this happen to me before and "sweet talk" doesn't work. neither does a hammer. if you've never had issue like that before they might drop some charges, but that's how banks make money so i'd get that clearled up ASAP. my sister-in-law even is a bank manager at my bank (so is her boyfriend) and not even they could do anything... if, of course, you're with a small, private bank and you're in good standing with the people there it might be a different deal. i also don't mean to scare you or anything, just be careful!

one time, due to getting paid late, and buying a few snacks, a coffee at dunkin' and some other random crap which equaled about $50 i had to pay $320 or something like that. boy, was i happy!


----------



## snllama (Mar 3, 2012)

I have PNC and I literally am a walking sales rep for them because of how amazing they are. I normally work as a cashier and any customer who randomly mumbles something about changing banks or hating their bank I make sure they know my feelings about PNC. lol.

I've had issues in the past where I was told I get a free box of checks but was really only suposed to get one, they charged me for the full box. I called and got refunded and an apology and still got to keep my full box of checks. I was able to secure a free money order even though there was a fee because my checks hadnt arrived on time and I needed a check for rent. With the gogogirlfriend issue, I called and asked about a dispute, not only the CS rep horrified and so understanding of my concerns, I didnt even have to show any proof of the incidents and I was automatically refunded my jan ggg fee and they would tackle gogo on their own, the lady mentioned she could give me a free automatic monthly stop charge as well. I got charged for the stop charge, called, and already have been refunded a day after I called. Plus, I already asked the lady if she thought anything could be done about the overdraft and bounce fee coming my way and she said once the account was back in good standings to call back and she'll make a note that I called immediately when it happened and she thinks something can be done for me. 

If that doesn't show you how amazing they are, I dont know what else will! Plus, virtual wallet has really helped me to budget and keep my money on track. I even now have a separate category that show how much Ive spent on beauty/subscriptions each month, haha. And my school has a deal with them (many schools and organizations do), so I get performance banking for free. So I get refunded any atm fees from other banks at the end of the month and other perks (like higher interest rates on my savings account).

Plus! (I swear im almost done, haha) The banker that I signed up with gave me his personal pnc email and i email him whenever i have a question and dont have time to sit on the phone with CS. He's been really helpful and always finds an answer for me. 

Can you tell I work in sales? But really, if you dont like your bank and have PNC in the area...sign up!


----------



## Ultracitrus (Mar 3, 2012)

I've put some of my Vichy items up for trade too: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121990/birchbox-open-trade-thread/210#post_1838459
 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Turns out I dont need the day cream Vichy so I may put that out for trade on here. It is ok I just dont really need a daily moisturizer. I am using the night cream, however.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Mar 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have PNC and I literally am a walking sales rep for them because of how amazing they are. I normally work as a cashier and any customer who randomly mumbles something about changing banks or hating their bank I make sure they know my feelings about PNC. lol.
> 
> ...


i'm from RI and i think the only banks besides bank of america are CITIZENSBANK which is what i have. and i hate them to hell and back, i swear. UGH!

i gotta look into PNC, sounds like a dream!!!

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm not really impressed by it either. I bought the blemish clearing kit with my BB points (ugh, waste) and I've been using it for a week now, and if anything, I've gotten even more pimples. The big, nasty painful kind, too. :/
 



> Originally Posted by *jaimelesmots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For all of those who got the Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Serum in your Birchboxes- is it worth the $29 price tag for 2 fl oz.?


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 3, 2012)

I just wanted to post an update on my BB order that I finally received yesterday. I tried the Beauty blender for the first time this morning and I am completely sold on it. I LOVE it! I am glad I got the kit with the cleanser, since it will definitely come in handy. I urge anyone who is interested to give it a try, u wont regret it!


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 3, 2012)

I got the Orofluido sample in my box this month and went ahead and bought a full size. I am picky in all things having to do with my hair since its color treated and frizzy/damaged from when I went blonde a few years ago. This oil is not sticky and it doesnt weigh on your hair. It is so light it doesnt even feel like oil honestly, and my hair absorbs it well. The bottle is pricey at 30.00 BUT it is a big bottle and it will probably last a long time.  



> Originally Posted by *sihaya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried the avene body oil? I got a newbie box and so it didn't have many of the current sample and I have been thinking about the avene body oil  and debating if I should get it.
> 
> I also am thinking about the orofluido-- any thoughts would be good to hear.


----------



## sillylilly05 (Mar 4, 2012)

THIS! I worked as a teller for PNC for a year and they really are an amazing company..not only do they treat their customers like gold they also treat their employees amazingly also! I've never been treated that good at a job in my entire life.  They also make sure to tell you how well you're doing, give you little gifts ect.  And their main thing is 5 star customer service..love them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have PNC and I literally am a walking sales rep for them because of how amazing they are. I normally work as a cashier and any customer who randomly mumbles something about changing banks or hating their bank I make sure they know my feelings about PNC. lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sihaya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried the avene body oil? I got a newbie box and so it didn't have many of the current sample and I have been thinking about the avene body oil  and debating if I should get it.
> 
> I also am thinking about the orofluido-- any thoughts would be good to hear.



Hi Sihaya!  I rec'd the Orofluido.  I've used it a few times, and its amazing.  The scent is beautiful, and it makes my hair really soft and shiney.  I cant say enough good about this!  When I used it today, I put it on dry hair, and thougth was going to be greasy looking because I used a lot, but it just absorbed right in, and left my looking and smelling fantastic.  I really like this product and would recommend it.


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 4, 2012)

My Birchbox payment went through ok, but I forgot about other charges that were going through my account, so I know my bank will just reject the Sample Society.  Oh well.  There is always next month.  I'm glad I'm getting both the regular Birchbox and the Teen Vogue Birchbox.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 4, 2012)

i got the big bottle (Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Serum) with my bb points..  its ok..  it is heavy feeling tho and makes your face feel a little greasy.  it has lightened up dark spots.  but i dont think i would buy it again.. maybe if it was $10, but not almost $30. 
 



> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not really impressed by it either. I bought the blemish clearing kit with my BB points (ugh, waste) and I've been using it for a week now, and if anything, I've gotten even more pimples. The big, nasty painful kind, too. :/


----------



## Amber Barrera (Mar 4, 2012)

Anybody know of some good products that will get rid of dark spots? I'm fighting old acne marks &amp; would love to find something that really works.
 



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i got the big bottle (Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Serum) with my bb points..  its ok..  it is heavy feeling tho and makes your face feel a little greasy.  it has lightened up dark spots.  but i dont think i would buy it again.. maybe if it was $10, but not almost $30.


----------



## snllama (Mar 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sillylilly05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> THIS! I worked as a teller for PNC for a year and they really are an amazing company..not only do they treat their customers like gold they also treat their employees amazingly also! I've never been treated that good at a job in my entire life.  They also make sure to tell you how well you're doing, give you little gifts ect.  And their main thing is 5 star customer service..love them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 haha, im glad Im not the only one! Ive never had a better experience. i hope wherever i move has pnc, but i could get away with not having a branch since i can do the phone check deposit deal. which even sweetens the pot.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 4, 2012)

i just did a quick search...  these may be good to try, if they dont work you wont have wasted alot of $$$$$..   old marks are my problem too..   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ï»¿ï»¿http://www.neutrogena.com/category/acne/post-acne+mark+faders.do



> Originally Posted by *Amber Barrera* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anybody know of some good products that will get rid of dark spots? I'm fighting old acne marks &amp; would love to find something that really works.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 5, 2012)

check out the March BB thread.. there's one from Dermaligica that is supposedly being sent in March boxes.



> Originally Posted by *Amber Barrera* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anybody know of some good products that will get rid of dark spots? I'm fighting old acne marks &amp; would love to find something that really works.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Mar 12, 2012)

That is so funny about PNC, I actually just closed my account with them on Friday because I was fed up with their customer service. xD

After they refused my rent check even though the money was in my account and I had to pay the returned check fee to the management, I was basically done with them! They wouldn't cover their mistake (my bank merged with PNC, causing some problems), so I moved to a credit union.


----------



## snllama (Mar 13, 2012)

I just had to update on my banking issue since we are still talking about it, lol.

I called PNC and originally the guy would only take care of 2 of 3 overdraft fees. But they were will half pending. So I called again today, told my story, this was my first time ever having an overdraft. And the guy took care of all 3!! Just saved me $91!!!

Im so ecstatic!! It just shows a little patience and kindness gets you a long way! yay!


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 13, 2012)

Hmm, was cruisin' around TJMaxx today and noticed they had full sizes of the Borghese Curaforte Moisture Intensifier...for $7! I think mine was mislabeled, as there were others that said $22 (still a great deal). However, the manager approved it since that's what it was labeled! Ballin! I liked this stuff but not $60 liked it!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Apr 16, 2012)

i am SOOOOO glad i didnt pony out any money for a beauty blender...   the one i got in my feb box has split in 3 places, and i have used it maybe 5 or 6 times.. and wash with brush cleaner...  wow i would have been so mad if i spent all that $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------

